# knitting tea party 18 december '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 18 December 15

Today started out being a raw, rainy and cranky type day but the afternoon I think is going to be sunny and maybe not so cranky. It will still be raw and rainy but the sun makes all the difference. When I compare the amount of sunshine we get in northwest Ohio to the amount of sunshine we got in Seattle I would say we got more in Seattle  which is known for its cloudy rainy days. Its a best kept secret  the weather in the Pacific Northwest is lovely.

I suppose all of you are squirreling around getting all sorts of things done for the upcoming holidays. I have a red ribbon  maybe 18 long  at the top is a cluster of tiny bells and Christmas balls. Midway down and at the bottom are two  maybe 4 green wreaths each sporting a red bow. Hanging from the cluster of bells and balls in a red stocking capped elf. It is never put away  it has hung over my calendar for probably thirty years  both here and in Seattle. It belonged to a friend of mine who I liked a lot and I think of him whenever I look at my Christmas decoration. Plus  I am always decorated for the holidays.

The calendar still reads august  not sure if that is good or bad  my days seem to slip into each other seamlessly not making any ripples in my life. I do wonder about this from time to time  Im not sure this is the life I imagined I would retire into but I am content most of the time so it must suit me fine.

I think now would be a good time to get off the train of thought I am veering toward and introduce some yummy recipes.

For us north of the equator it has definitely moved into soup weather. I could really eat soup and a sandwich every day for the rest of my life and be quite happy. I love soup.

Beef and Bean Soup

This delicious hearty soup is easy to prepare and can be kept warming stovetop or in a slow cooker until ready to serve.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 Tablespoons Canola oil, divided
2 pounds beef stew meat, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
2 cups chopped onion
2 cups sliced or chopped carrot
4 garlic cloves, minced or grated
2 cups water
1½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried sage
4 bay leaves
32 ounces beef broth
3 (15.8) ounce cans Bushs Cannellini Beans; drained (or Bushs Great Northern Beans)

Instructions

1. Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add 1 Tablespoon canola oil and heat to a ripple.

2. Add beef to pan and brown on all sides, working in batches if needed. Remove beef from pan.

3. Add remaining 1 Tablespoon canola oil to pan and heat. Add onion, carrot and garlic; saute for 5 minutes.

4. Return beef to the pan. Stir in water, salt, black pepper, thyme, sage, bay leaves, beef broth and beans. 
Bring to a simmer. Cover and allow to simmer for at least 1½ to 2 hours, until beef is tender.

Discard bay leaves. Salt and pepper to taste.

Notes: For a slow cooker version, prep recipe as above, then transfer to a slow cooker once all ingredients have been added and cook for at least 3 hours. For extra creaminess and to thicken up this soup, I like to use a potato masher or a flat bottomed glass to mash up some of the beans after the soup has cooked for a while.

www.shewearsmanyhats.com

Im not sure  did I give this soup last week - --

White Bean Soup with Bacon and Herbs Contributed by Jose Garces

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients:

1 1/4 pounds thick-sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1/4-inch strips 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 Spanish onion, finely chopped 
1 large carrot, finely diced 
2 celery ribs, finely diced 
4 garlic cloves, minced 
1 fresh bay leaf 
2 teaspoons chopped thyme 
2 teaspoons chopped rosemary 
1 pound Great Northern beans, soaked overnight and drained 
10 cups chicken stock 
Salt and freshly ground pepper

Directions:

1. In a large soup pot, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, about 7 minutes. Drain, reserving the fat and bacon separately.

2. Heat the olive oil in the soup pot. Add the onion, carrot and celery and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are softened, about 8 minutes.

3. Stir in the garlic, bay leaf and 1 teaspoon each of the chopped thyme and rosemary and cook until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

4. Add the drained beans, stock and 3 tablespoons of the reserved bacon fat and bring to a boil.

5. Simmer the soup over moderately low heat until the beans are tender, about 1 1/2 hours.

6. Discard the bay leaf and stir in the remaining thyme and rosemary. Season the soup with salt and pepper and transfer to shallow bowls. Garnish the soup with the bacon and serve.

7. Make Ahead The soup and bacon can be refrigerated separately for up to 3 days.

8. Recrisp the bacon before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Bright, citrusy Albariño

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/white-bean-soup-with

VERDE CHICKEN SOUP RECIPE

A delicious quick and easy soup made with salsa verde, chicken and white beans.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Recipe type: Main
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup diced sweet onion
1 teaspoon dried cilantro
½ teaspoon cumin
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
16 ounces salsa verde
15-ounces cannellini beans or Great Northern beans
1 pound (about 4 cups) shredded cooked chicken
32 ounces chicken broth or stock
optional garnish: sour cream, fresh cilantro, chives or green onion

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add diced onion and cook, stirring occasionally for 4-5 minutes.

2. Add cumin, cilantro, salt and pepper, continue to stir and cook for another 1 minute, until fragrant.

3. Stir in salsa verde and bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally.

4. Add remaining ingredients, bring to a simmer. Salt and pepper to taste, lower heat and cook covered for about 20 minutes.

5. Garnish with sour cream, fresh cilantro, chives or green onion.

NOTE: A few soup making tips: When making soups, stews or sauces, flavors of the spices used are intensified if they are toasted at the start. To do that all youll need to do is begin warming the oil in the pot, add spices and stir until fragrant. Easy and so worth the extra flavor. Plus I love the way it makes the house smell! It gets everyone hungry real quick. This Verde Chicken Soup, like many others that include chicken, is the perfect place to used leftover grilled or roasted chicken, or pick up a rotisserie chicken at your local deli or grocer for quick prep.

HTTP://SHEWEARSMANYHATS.COM/VERDE-CHICKEN-SOUP-RECIPE/

White Bean and Roasted Mushroom Soup

A satisfying soup, that uses a healthy pureed white bean and broth base instead of cream, so it can be enjoyed often, guilt-free.

Author: Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Recipe type: Main
Serves: Makes about 8 servings.

Ingredients

16 oz. mushrooms, halved or quartered
2 large sweet onions, quartered
3 garlic cloves, slightly crushed
1-2 tablespoons olive oil
1½ teaspoon salt, divided
1½ teaspoon pepper, divided
8-10 fresh sage leaves*
8-10 stems + 1 tablespoon leaves fresh thyme*, divided
48 oz. chicken broth (vegetable broth can be substituted for a vegetarian version)
3 - 15 oz. cans white beans, not drained (I prefer cannellini beans)
Additional salt and pepper for seasoning

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 450°F.

2. Toss mushrooms, garlic and onion in olive oil, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon pepper. (You

3. You may want to keep mushrooms separate on baking sheet for roasting, because you'll have to separate later. So, separate now, or later.)

4. Spread on baking sheet. Add sage leaves and stems of thyme. Roast in 450° F oven for 10 minutes, toss and roast for additional 15 minutes.

5. While vegetables are roasting, add broth, beans, ½ teaspoon salt, ½ teaspoon pepper, and 1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves to a large stock pot over medium heat and simmer.

6. When vegetables are done roasting, let cool slightly. Separate mushrooms from other roasted vegetables (if not already separated).

7. Retrieve 2 cups of the white beans, and 1 cup of broth from the stock pot, add to a blender along with the roasted onions, garlic and herbs. Cover and blend until smooth.

8. Add pureed bean mixture back to stock pot, whisking in until smooth. Add roasted mushrooms to soup. Salt and pepper to taste.

9. Warm over low heat until ready to serve.

Notes: *Dried herbs may be substituted for fresh. The rule of thumb is one part dried, to three parts fresh.

www.shewearsmanyhats.com

Moms Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup by Brenda

Yield: 12 to 14 servings
Ingredients:

for the chicken stock:

1 whole chicken, 3 to 4 lbs. in weight
water
1 medium onion, cut into large chunks
2 ribs of celery, cut in large chunks

for the chicken noodle soup:

3 c. sliced carrot coins (I like to slice almost a 1/4" thick, on the diagonal)
2 c. sliced celery (if there are leaves at the top of the ribs use them)
1-1/2 c. chopped onions
1 T. dried parsley
1-1/2 tsp. Penzey's Salt-Free Mural of Flavor
1-1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
1-1/2 tsp. dried savory
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1 to 4 T. Better Than Bouillon Roasted Chicken Base
1 12-oz. package Reames Foods frozen homestyle egg noodles

Directions:

for the chicken stock:

1. Trim excess fat from chicken and clean the inside cavity very well.

2. Place the chicken in a large soup pot or stock pot. The pot that I use holds about 7 quarts.

3. Add water to go 2" above the chicken.

4. Add chopped onions and celery.

5. Turn heat to medium-high.

6. Once water is just starting to bubble, turn heat down to medium and cook for 1 hour, or until chicken is done.

7. Remove chicken from the pot to cool.

8. When cool enough to handle, remove chicken skin and meat from bones.

9. Discard skin and bones.

10. Shred the chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside.

11. Strain or scoop out the large chunks of onions and celery from the stock and discard.

for the chicken noodle soup:

1. With the chicken stock still over medium heat, add the carrots, celery, onions, parsley, Mural of Flavor, salt, black pepper, savory, and celery salt. Simmer until vegetables are nearly done. Don't let the vegetables get mushy. Add the shredded chicken back to the pot.

2. Now remove about 1 cup of the chicken broth to a small bowl and whisk in 1 tablespoon of chicken base until smooth.

3. Add mixture back to the stock pot and stir to combine. Taste for flavor, adding up to 3 more tablespoons of chicken base, in the same manner, if needed. I like a very rich chicken flavored soup and find that different chickens have different levels of flavor. Flavor will also depend on the size of pot you used and how much water you used. So just keep tasting and adjusting until you reach a level of chicken flavor that you like. You may also want to add in more salt and pepper. Just trust your taste buds.

4. Add Reames Foods frozen homestyle egg noodles.

5. Turn up the heat to medium high.

6. Once the soup starts to bubble, turn heat down to medium and let simmer until noodles are done, about 20 minutes.

Serve hot.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2015/12/11/moms-homemade-chicken-noodle-soup-recipe/

30 minute Posole By Beth M

Total Cost: $6.55
Cost Per Serving: $1.09
Serves: 6 (1.33 cups each)

Ingredients

1 small yellow onion $0.14
2 Tbsp vegetable or canola oil $0.04
2 Tbsp flour $0.02
2 Tbsp mild chili powder* $0.30
3 oz. tomato paste $0.33
½ tsp cumin $0.05
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper (optional) $0.03
¾ tsp salt $0.03
2 cups water $0.00
3 cups chicken broth** $0.38
4oz. can chopped green chiles $0.87
15oz. can hominy $1.09
1.5 cups shredded pork, chicken, or beef (pre-cooked) $2.04
1 fresh lime $0.33
½ bunch fresh cilantro $0.85

Instructions

1. Finely dice the onion, then add it to a large soup pot along with the canola oil.

2. Sauté the onion in the oil over medium heat for 3-5 minutes, or until it is tender and transparent.

3. Add the flour and chili powder and continue to sauté for two minutes more. The mixture will be fairly dry, so stir continuously to prevent burning.

4. Add 2 cups water, tomato paste, cumin, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and salt to the pot.

5. Whisk the ingredients together until the tomato paste is dissolved. Allow the mixture to come to a simmer, at which point it will thicken.

6. Finally, add the chicken broth, shredded meat, diced chiles, and hominy (drained). Stir to combine and then heat through (about 10 minutes).

7. Cut the lime into wedges and roughly chop the cilantro. Top each bowl with chopped cilantro and wedge of lime to squeeze over top.

Notes: *The chili powder used in this recipe is a mild blend of chile peppers and other spices, but does not include salt.

www.budgetbytes.com

Hot and Sour Vegetable Soup with Tofu

Total Cost: $6.72
Cost Per Serving: $1.12
Serves: 6
Ingredients

1 Tbsp canola oil $0.04
1 Tbsp grated fresh ginger $0.11
4 green onions $0.50
¼ red cabbage $0.50
3 carrots $0.26
8 oz. button mushrooms $1.99
6 cups vegetable broth $0.75
½ Tbsp soy sauce (or more to taste) $0.05
1.5-2 Tbsp rice vinegar $0.19
1 Tbsp chili garlic sauce or sambal olek $0.34
14 oz. block extra firm tofu $1.99

Instructions

1. Thinly slice the cabbage, mushrooms, and the green onions (both the green and white ends of the onions).

2. Peel the carrots, then either slice them thinly, use a vegetable peeler to slice them into ribbons, or cut them into thin sticks (julienne).

3. Add the canola oil, grated ginger, and the sliced white ends of the green onion to a large pot.

4. Sauté the ginger and onion over medium heat until soft (1-2 minutes).

5. Add the vegetable broth to the pot, along with the soy sauce, vinegar, and chili garlic sauce. The amount of soy sauce, vinegar, and chili garlic sauce needed may be subjective and will depend on how much salt your vegetable broth contains. Start with a smaller amount of each, then add more to your taste. The final broth should be tangy and spicy. Heat the broth until piping hot.

6. Drain the tofu, then cut it into small cubes (small enough to fit on a spoon). Add the tofu to the hot broth, and allow it to heat through ( a few minutes).

7. Either add the sliced vegetables to the soup pot and cook until softened, or divide the vegetables into individual bowls for serving, then spoon the hot broth over top.

8. Sprinkle the sliced green portion of the green onions over each bow. More chili garlic sauce can also be added to each bowl if desired.

www.budgetbyes.com

Bacon and Corn Chowder

Ingredients

4 slices of bacon
1 tablespoon butter
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 tablespoon flour
3/4 cup half and half
4 cups chicken broth
3 large russet potatoes, peeled and diced
12 ounces frozen corn
3/4 cup sharp cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2-4 drops of Sriracha

Directions

1. Fry the bacon until crisp. Set on paper towels to drain. Dice the cooled bacon and set aside.

2. In a large pot, melt the butter over medium heat.

3. Add the garlic and saute until fragrant, 1-2 minutes.

4. Whisk in the flour to form a paste. Cook 1-2 minutes, until golden.

5. Slowly add the half and half, whisking constantly to prevent lumps.

6. Gradually whisk in the chicken broth.

7. Add the potatoes and bring the soup to a simmer. Simmer 15-20 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender.

8. Stir in the frozen corn and cook 2-3 minutes, or until heated through.

9. Remove from heat and add the cheese, salt, pepper, and Sriracha to taste (2 drops was perfect for my wimpy kiddos).

10. Serve hot sprinkled with additional cheese and bacon.

adapted from Life Made Simple

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Well  what I thought was going to be a sunny afternoon has turned into a dark snowy looking cloud hanging in the sky  at the horizon there are some bright white clouds so it looks like a black skull cap over my part of northwest Ohio. Bobby did not mention snow last night on the weather forecast so I am guessing today will continue the way it started  raw, windy and rainy. I am inside and warm  whats more to want?

EASY CHICKEN TORTILLA SOUP RECIPE

This Chicken Tortilla Soup can be made with roasted chicken, or, if youre short on time, grab a rotisserie chicken from the local grocer on the way home to shorten the prep time. Or roast the chicken the night before, debone it and keep it cover and refrigerated until ready to prep the soup. Its pretty easy to put together. Of course the soup could be put together and left to stew stovetop until everyones ready to chow down. A savory and spicy hearty soup made with chicken and corn tortillas.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Recipe type: Main
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

3 tablespoons cooking oil
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon ancho chili powder (any chili powder may be substituted)
¼ teaspoon ground red pepper
1 large onion, chopped
4 large cloves garlic
48 ounces canned chicken stock
28 ounces canned crushed tomatoes
2½ teaspoons salt
6 (6-inch) corn tortillas, divided
1½ pounds roasted or rotisserie chicken, cut into chunks or shredded
¼ cup lightly-packed cilantro leaves, roughly chopped
salt and pepper to taste
Optional garnish/toppings: Serve with lime wedges, sliced/diced avocado, sour cream, greek yogurt, shredded cheese, crushed tortilla chips, additional chopped fresh cilantro.

Instructions

1. In a large heavy pot, heat the oil over medium heat.

2. Add herbs and spices (oregano, cumin, coriander, chili powder, red pepper) stir to toast, until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

3. Add onion, cook, stirring for about 3 minutes. Grate garlic directly into pot, continue to cook, stirring, for another 2 minutes.

4. Add stock, crushed tomatoes, and salt. Bring to a simmer.

5. Halve 2 of the corn tortillas, then cut into strips, add to stock. Cook uncovered, stirring occasionally, for at least 25 minutes.

6. Add the chicken and reduce heat to medium-low.

7. Halve remaining corn tortillas, then cut into strips. Heat a skillet over medium heat. Toss tortilla strips in warm pan to toast, about 3-5 minutes. Be watchful to avoid burning. Just before serving, stir toasted strips into soup.

8. Salt and pepper to taste. Serve with optional garnish or toppings.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/easy-chicken-tortilla-soup-recipe/

I know this season for many of you is a time of cooking traditional family remembered recipes to the delight of your families no doubt. But  I dont think every meal can be a traditional meal so let me give you a few idea to intersperse with the traditional.

Pesto Zucchini Noodles and Shrimp Recipe

Quick and easy dinner recipe with tender zucchini noodles and perfectly sauteed shrimp tossed in a delicious basil pesto sauce.

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: American
Serves: Serves 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 bag (12-ounces) Jumbo Cooked Shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 to 3 garlic cloves, minced
4 zucchini, spiralized
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
½-cup basil pesto (you can use as much as you prefer)
freshly grated parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Season shrimp with salt and pepper and add to skillet; saute for 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Remove from skillet and set aside in a bowl.

4. Add remaining olive oil to skillet; add garlic and cook for 15 seconds, or until fragrant.

5. Add zucchini to skillet and continue to cook for 7 minutes, or until tender, stirring frequently.

6. Add shrimp back to skillet, stir in pesto, and cook just until things are heated through.

7. Transfer to a serving bowl.

8. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese.

9. Serve

http://diethood.com/pesto-zucchini-noodles-and-shrimp-recipe

Miso Marinated Side of Salmon - BBQ or bake

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin
Recipe type: Dinner, Holiday, Special Occassion
Cuisine: Japanese, Modern Asian
Serves: 5 - 6

Ingredients

1.6 - 2.4 lb / 0.8 - 1.2kg side of salmon, skin on (Note 1)
Oil, for barbecue

Marinade

5 tbsp miso paste
2 tbsp white sugar
1⅔ tbsp sake (Japanese rice wine)
1⅔ mirin (Japanese sweet rice wine)

Garnishes

Sesame seeds
Scallions/shallots, finely sliced

Instructions

1. Mix together the marinade ingredients in a small bowl until smooth.

2. Place the salmon skin side up on a work surface and slather with just under half the marinade.

3. Turn the salmon so it is skin side down onto a large piece of cling wrap. Slather the remaining marinade on the flesh side.

4. Wrap the salmon in cling wrap. Marinade for 24 to 48 hours.

5. Scrape the marinade off (do not rinse with water) and leave the salmon to come to room temperature <- KEY for perfectly cooked salmon.

6. Preheat barbecue plate side on LOW. Leave it to heat up for a good 10 to 15 minutes - another tip for cooking salmon perfectly.

7. Add oil just before cooking. Place the salmon on the BBQ skin side down. Cook for 3 minutes, then use two egg flips to turn it. Cook the flesh side for 1½ minutes, then flip it again so the skin side is down then transfer to a tray.

8. Cover loosely with foil to rest for 5 minutes before serving. It will continue cooking while resting.
Garnish with sesame seeds and finely sliced shallots.

Notes

I used a side of fresh Atlantic Salmon I got from WOOLWORTHS, an Australian supermarket. A side of salmon is the whole fillet from one side of a salmon.

My salmon side was 2lb/1kg and the thickest part was 2.5cm / 1" thick and I brought it to room temperature before cooking. This cooks PERFECTLY on the barbecue on low with 3 minutes on the skin side and 1½ minutes on the flesh side. Remember: the salmon keeps cooking while resting so you should take it off when it is still slightly raw inside!

It must be cooked on a low heat otherwise the sugar in the marinade will burn before the inside is cooked.

It is better to undercook rather than overcook the salmon. If you accidentally undercook it too much for your taste or it burns before cooked inside, just pop it in the oven at 180C/350F to finish cooking - it cooks very quickly, in minutes.

To make this in the oven, preheat the oven to 180C/350F and bake for around 15 minutes. To get a nice finish on the surface, grill/broil it for a minute or two.

This is delicious served warm or even at room temperature.
A 2lb/1kg side of salmon will serve 5 - 6 people as a main or up to 12 as part of a larger feast.

To make Onigiri, rice balls:

1. Place 2 cups of medium grain rice in a saucepan with 3 cups of water over medium high heat.

2. Cover, bring to boil then turn down to medium low. Cook for 12 to 15 minutes until the liquid is just absorbed, then set aside to rest for 10 minutes.

3. While the rice is still warm, measure out ½ cup of rice and use your hands to shape it into triangles (or other shape), pressing very firmly. Brush with soy sauce and cook on the barbecue until crispy, or you can even cook it on the stove.

To make the quick pickled cucumbers:

1. Cut 3 cucumbers into triangle pieces and mix together with 2 tsp grated ginger, 1 tbsp sesame oil, 1 tbsp white vinegar and 1 tsp soy sauce.

2. Chill for 1 hour so the cucumber absorbs the flavour.

http://www.recipetineats.com/miso-marinated-side-of-salmon/

Honey-Mustard Turkey Cutlets and Potatoes

Potatoes, leeks and turkey burst with intense flavor when roasted with honey, mustard and curry.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 medium leek(s) white and light green parts only, thinly sliced
1 pounds potato, yukon gold thinly sliced
2 tablespoon oil, canola divided
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground divided
1/4 teaspoon salt divided
3 tablespoon honey 
3 tablespoon mustard, Dijon 
1 1/2 teaspoon curry powder 
1 pounds turkey, cutlets

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 450°F. Coat a rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray.

2. Place sliced leeks in a colander; rinse and drain well. Toss the leeks, potatoes, 1 tablespoon oil, 1/4 teaspoon pepper and 1/8 teaspoon salt on the prepared baking sheet. Bake for 15 minutes, stirring once.

3. Meanwhile, whisk the remaining 1 tablespoon oil, honey, mustard and curry powder in a small bowl until smooth. Sprinkle both sides of cutlets with the remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper and 1/8 teaspoon salt.

4. Reduce heat to 400°F. Toss the leeks and potatoes with 2 tablespoons of the honey-mustard sauce. Place the cutlets on top of the vegetables and spread the remaining sauce over the cutlets. Return to the oven and bake until the turkey is cooked through and the potatoes are tender, 12 to 15 minutes more.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 359, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 45mg, Sodium 551mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 31g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 43g

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/honeymustard-turkey-cutlets--potatoes

Slow Cooker Chicken Tikka Masala

Author: adapted from thekitchn.com

Total Cost: $9.00
Cost Per Serving: $1.50
Serves: 6

Ingredients
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 lbs. chicken thighs, skin removed $5.66
3 cloves garlic $0.24
1 Tbsp grated fresh ginger $0.11
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp garam masala $0.50
2 15oz. cans tomato sauce $1.58
⅓ cup half and half or cream $0.30
¼ bunch fresh cilantro, chopped $0.25

Instructions

1. Dice the onion and place it in the bottom of your slow cooker.

2. Remove the skins from the chicken (if not already skinless) and nestle the chicken thighs into the slow cooker on top of the onions.

3. Top the chicken with the minced garlic, grated ginger, some freshly cracked pepper, and the garam masala.

4. Pour two 15oz. cans of tomato sauce over top of the chicken and spices. Place the lid on the slow cooker and cook for 4 hours on high or 8 hours on low (or pressure cook for 45 minutes).

5. When it's finished cooking, carefully remove the chicken thighs from the sauce and transfer them to a cutting board. Use two forks to shred the chicken and remove the bones.

6. While the chicken is out of the pot, taste the sauce and add any salt or extra garam masala if desired.

7. Once seasoned to your liking, stir in the half and half or cream.

8. Finally, return the shredded chicken meat to the pot and stir to combine.

9. Serve the meat and sauce over rice or with flat bread for scooping up the delicious sauce. T

10. Top with freshly chopped cilantro.

Notes: The flavor of this dish depends greatly on the quality and freshness of your garam masala. If using a lower quality or older spice blend, you may want to add more spice to achieve the bold flavors.

www.budgetbytes.com

The following recipes were all grouped under the heading five meals made in less than fifteen minutes. I thought they sounded really good.

Lasagna Soup

I like to use fresh cheese ravioli in my Lasagna Soup. I find that it gives that layered texture and flavor that you get in a traditional lasagna. But Ive also listed how much regular lasagna noodles to use if you want to go with that instead.

Yield: 6 Servings

This Lasagna Soup is a perfect alternative to regular oven-cooked Lasagna. Best part? It's ready in only 15 minutes.

Ingredients:

6 oz. broken lasagne noodles or 10 oz. fresh cheese ravioli
1 Tbsp. olive oil
1 lb. ground turkey breast
Salt
Coarse black pepper
½ tsp. dry oregano leaves
2 cloves garlic
2 handfuls fresh parsley, divided
4 cups low or no-sodium chicken broth
3 cups tomato sauce
1 big handful fresh basil leaves
1 and ½ cups ricotta cheese
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
¼ tsp. garlic powder
¾ cup pre-shredded mozzarella cheese

Directions:

1. Fill a medium saucepan with hot tap water. Put the lid on and heat it to boiling over high heat. Cook the pasta in the boiling water according to package directions. Drain.

2. Meanwhile, heat olive oil in a large pot or Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add the ground turkey, ½ teaspoon salt, ¼ teaspoon black pepper and dry oregano. Use wooden spoon to mix it and break it up. Cook stirring occasionally until turkey is white on the outside, 2-3 minutes.

3. While the turkey cooks mince the garlic cloves and chop the parsley. To the turkey add all of the garlic and half of the parsley along with the broth and tomato sauce. Stir. Increase heat to high and cover. Stir occasionally until it reaches a simmer. Turn heat to low.

4. Meanwhile, chop most of the basil (keep 6-8 leaves aside for garnish) and put it in a medium bowl with the ricotta, remaining parsley, Parmesan, garlic powder, ¼ teaspoon of salt, ¼ teaspoon of coarse black pepper. Stir. Taste. Add more salt and pepper if desired.

5. Divide the pasta among soup bowls. Top with the soup. Then to each bowl add a scoop of the ricotta mixture, a good sprinkle of shredded mozzarella and a couple of the reserved basil leaves.

http://www.cookthestory.com/2015/06/08/15-minute-lasagna-soup

SPICY ORANGE ROASTED SALMON AND BOK CHOY

This easy and flavourful salmon and vegetable dish is ready in just 20 minutes! A delicious and healthy weeknight meal.

Ingredients

3 or 4 salmon fillets

Sauce:

1/2 cup orange marmalade (store-bought or homemade)
1 tsp. soy sauce
1 tsp. Sriracha
1 tsp. sesame oil
1/2 medium jalapeno, finely diced
1 Tbsp. shredded coconut
3-4 baby bok choy
2 orange slices, cut in half
Olive oil
Salt and pepper

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 450° F. with rack in centre of oven. Lightly brush a baking sheet with olive oil. Set aside.

2. Dry salmon and place on baking sheet (skin side down, if your salmon has skin on). Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cut bok choy in half lengthwise. Place your bok choy on the baking sheet, cut side down and alternating the direction on every second one (its ok if your bok choy overlaps a little, to make it all fit). Brush bok choy with olive oil and season with some salt and pepper. If using, add a couple of orange slices to the baking sheet as well.

3. Place in pre-heated oven and roast for 15 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, combine sauce ingredients in a microwave-proof bowl (or in a small saucepan). Set aside.

5. Test salmon for done-ness (use a fork to see if it flakes). Thicker salmon cuts may need another 3-5 minutes.

6. When salmon is almost done, place sauce in microwave for one minute. Stir to combine. Remove salmon, bok choy and orange slices to a serving platter.

7. Spoon warm sauce over salmon and drizzle a bit on the bok choy as well, if you like.

Author: Seasons and Suppers / www.seasonsandsuppers.ca
Prep time: 5 min | Cook time: 15 min | Total time: 20 min

Number of servings (yield): 3-4

http://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/spicy-orange-roasted-salmon-and-bok-choy/

15 Minute Stir-fried Steak Tacos
Recipe courtesy of Food Network Kitchen

We slice skirt steak and cook it quickly at a high temperature to save time and keep the meat tender. Make sure you save the super

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 pound skirt steak
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon sugar
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Eight 6-inch corn tortillas
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 medium red onion, halved and cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices
Sour cream, guacamole, salsa verde, pico de gallo and shredded Mexican-blend cheese, for serving

Directions

1. Cut the steak along the grain into 3-inch pieces, then slice each piece across the grain into 1/3-inch-thick strips.

2. Toss the steak in a medium bowl with the chili powder, oregano, sugar, 3/4 teaspoon salt and a few grinds of pepper.

3. Heat a large nonstick skillet over high heat.

4. Meanwhile, wrap the tortillas in a clean dishtowel, and microwave at 100 percent for 1 minute. Let sit, wrapped in the dishtowel, until ready to serve.

5. When the skillet is hot, add the oil.

6. Add the seasoned steak in an even layer. Don't stir for 2 minutes, then give the steak a good stir and let cook until browned, about 1 1/2 minutes more.

7. Transfer the steak to a medium bowl. Immediately add the onions to the skillet, and stir until brown and slightly softened, about 1 1/2 minutes; transfer to the bowl with the steak, and stir to combine.

8. Set up a taco bar with the steak and onions, wrapped tortillas, sour cream, guacamole, salsa verde, pico de gallo and cheese.

From Food Network Kitchen

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/15-minute-stir-fried-steak-tacos.html

PEAR AND GORGONZOLA FLAT BREAD
By Aniko

Could serve as a delicious appetizer or dinner on busy weekdays.

INGREDIENTS

2 small flatbreads { such as Naan or homemade }
2 pears { Bartlett }
1 medium onion
1 tbsp. balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp. olive oil
Handful Gorgonzola cheese pieces
Handful fresh spinach

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat olive oil in a pan and add sliced onion & pear and vinegar.

2. Caramelize them together for about 8 minutes.

3. Place the flatbread on greased cookie sheet.

4. Add pear-onion mix to the flatbread and sprinkle with Gorgonzola cheese crumbs.

5. Arrange some fresh spinach leaves on top

6. Bake it for about 6-8 minutes. { 425 F}

The Gorgonzola paired with caramelized onions give an excellent flavor to this flat bread.

http://placeofmytaste.com/2015/05/pear-and-gorgonzola-flat-bread.html

EASY LO MEIN BY CHUNGAH

The easiest lo mein you will ever make in 15 min from start to finish. And its so much quicker, tastier and healthier than take-out!

Easy Lo Mein
Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 15 minutes
Total Time 25 minutes
Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

8 ounces lo mein egg noodles*
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups cremini mushrooms, sliced
1 red bell pepper, julienned
1 carrot, julienned
1/2 cup snow peas
3 cups baby spinach

For the sauce

2 tablespoons reduced sodium soy sauce, or more, to taste
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon Sriracha, or more, to taste

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, whisk together soy sauce, sugar, sesame oil, ginger and Sriracha; set aside.

2. In a large pot of boiling water, cook lo mein egg noodles according to package instructions; drain well.

3. Heat olive oil in a large skillet or wok over medium high heat. Add garlic, mushrooms, bell pepper and carrot. Cook, stirring frequently, until tender, about 3-4 minutes. Stir in snow peas and spinach until the spinach has wilted, about 2-3 minutes.

4. Stir in egg noodles and soy sauce mixture, and gently toss to combine.

5. Serve immediately.

Notes: *If lo mein egg noodles cannot be found, spaghetti can be substituted.

Adapted from The Woks of Life

http://damndelicious.net/2014/10/03/easy-lo-mein/

and here is a different take on Lasagna Soup.

Lasagna Soup

Servings: 6  Size: about 1 1/3 cups  Old Pts: 5  Weight Watcher Points+: 7 pt 
Calories: 292  Fat: 10 g  Carb: 29 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 22 g  Sugar: 2 g
Sodium: 739 mg  Cholest: 8.5 mg

Ingredients:

For the soup:

cooking spray 
14 oz sweet Italian chicken sausage, casing removed 
1/2 onion, chopped 
2 crushed cloves garlic 
4 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, divided 
3 cups low-sodium, fat-free chicken broth* 
2 1/2 cups water 
2 cups quick marinara sauce 
2 bay leaves 
fresh cracked black pepper 
5 oz broken lasagna noodles, whole wheat or gluten free*

For topping:

6 tbsp part skim shredded mozzarella cheese* 
1/2 cup part skim ricotta cheese 
3 tbsp grated parmesan cheese 
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup fresh basil chiffonade

Directions:

1. Heat a large soup pot or Dutch oven over medium heat, spray with oil and add the sausage; cook until browned, breaking it up as it cooks with a wooden spoon about 4 to 5 minutes.

2. Add the chopped onion and crushed garlic and cook 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add the parsley, broth, water, marinara sauce, bay leaves and fresh black pepper and bring to a boil; cover, reduce heat and simmer about 30 minutes.

4. In a medium bowl combine the ricotta, parmesan, and 2 tbsp parsley and mix.

5. Add the broken pasta and cook uncovered according to package directions.

6. Divide between 6 bowls and top each with 2 tbsp ricotta cheese mixture, mozzarella, fresh cracked pepper and fresh basil on top.

Makes about 8 cups

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/01/lasagna-soup.html#more

Come cold weather hot chocolate becomes one of my favorite beverages. Actually I could drink it all the time.

There is a restaurant on Broadway in Seattle named Dilettante  think that is spelled correctly. When I needed a chocolate fix that is where I went  they were known for their chocolates. Their dark hot chocolate was served with a spoon full of dark chocolate chips  to stir in or just eat  as you saw fit. I would also get a piece of their chocolate brownie  unlike any brownie I have had before or since. I was in chocolate heaven.

Crockpot Hot Chocolate

Yield: Makes approx. 15 cups

INGREDIENTS:

2 cans sweetened condensed milk
1 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
12 cups whole milk
1 cup half & half
1 cup chocolate chip cookie coffee creamer + more for garnish
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup mini marshmallows

DIRECTIONS:

1. In the bottom of a cold crockpot, whisk sweetened condensed milk with cocoa powder and vanilla until smooth.

2, Whisk in milk, half & half and creamer, being sure to get to the edges.

3. Sprinkle in the salt.

4. Cover and warm on high for 2 hours or low for 4. You're not trying to cook this, just warm it through!

5. Once it's to the desired temperature, switch crockpot to 'warm'.

6. When you're ready to serve, add in mini marshmallows and more coffee creamer if you so desire {which you totally should!!}

Enjoy!

http://www.laurenslatest.com/crockpot-hot-chocolate/

Italian Hot Chocolate (Cioccolata Calda) by Michelle

Yield: 2 to 4 servings

Italian Hot Chocolate (Cioccolata Calda) is incredibly rich and thick - almost like drinking pudding. Such a decadent drink!

Ingredients:

1 cup whole milk, divided
1 cup heavy cream
4 tablespoons granulated sugar
1½ teaspoons cornstarch
4½ ounces dark chocolate, finely chopped
Whipped cream, to garnish

Directions:

1. In a small saucepan, whisk together the ¾ cup of the milk, the cream and sugar. Set the saucepan over medium-low heat and cook until it starts to bubble around the edges.

2. While the milk mixture is heating, whisk together the remaining ¼ milk and the cornstarch until it is smooth. Once the milk mixture starts bubbling around the edges, add the milk and cornstarch mixture and whisk until its heated through, about 1 minute.

3. Add the chopped chocolate and whisk together until its smooth and thick enough to coat a spoon, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat, pour into mugs and serve with whipped cream if desired (this recipe filled two standard coffee mugs for me, but it's pretty rich, so I could definitely see only having a half cupful if you prefer). The drink will continue to thicken if it is left to sit off the heat.

Note: To spike these drinks, whisk 1½ tablespoons of your favorite liqueur into the hot chocolate after removing from the heat.

(Recipe from Food Lover's Odyssey)

www.thebrowneyedbaker.com

As you have heard me say many times  I love meat loaf  and I dearly love cold meat loaf sandwiches or fried meat loaf sandwich. Yummy. The following recipe intrigues me  need to try this  hope at least one of you tries it also.

ITALIAN MEATLOAF WITH MARINARA SAUCE

My Italian meatloaf is made extra juicy by soaking bread in grated onion instead of using breadcrumbs. The seasonings for the meatloaf are the same as what is used for homemade Italian sausages, so this really tastes like an Italian meatloaf! And the sauce is made extra tasty by adding the loaf pan juices and cooking the meatloaf IN the sauce for part of the time.

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: Italian, Western
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

1½ cups diced red bell pepper / capsicum (1 large)
1 tbsp olive oil
2 cups stale white bread, crusts removed, roughly diced (about 3 slices)
1 small onion
2 tbsp cream (or milk)
13 oz/400g ground pork (mince)
1.6 lb / 800g ground beef (mince)
2 eggs
2½ tsp fennel seeds
3 tsp paprika (sweet or smoked)
1¾ tsp salt
Pepper

Sauce

1 tbsp olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
½ onion, finely chopped (brown, white, yellow)
1.4 lb / 700g tomato passata or crushed tinned tomatoes (Note 1)
¾ cup water
2 tsp dried Mixed Italian Herbs
1 - 3 tsp red pepper flakes (optional)
Salt and pepper

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F. Spray a 28cm/11" loaf pan, then line with parchment / baking paper, leaving overhang (Note 2).

2. Heat oil over high heat. Add capsicum, leave for 1 minute without stirring so it starts to char (burn) then stir and continue cooking to char it more (about 2 minutes in total). Remove and set aside.

3. Place bread in a large bowl. Grate onion into the bowl, using a normal box cutter (Note 3). Add cream, then use your hands to squidge the mixture together so the bread is completely soaked and starts to disintegrate.

4. Add remaining meatloaf ingredients, including capsicum. Use your hands to mix it together until JUST combined. Do not over mix otherwise it will become dense.

5. Press into the loaf pan (Note 4). Drizzle with olive oil then bake for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, make the Sauce.

6. Take the meatloaf out of the oven. Carefully lift the meatloaf out of the loaf pan (using the paper overhang) onto a work surface. Then transfer the meatloaf into the skillet with the Sauce.

7. Pour juices in the loaf pan into the skillet. Return to the oven for a further 30 to 40 minutes, or until cooked to your liking.

8. Take it out of the oven and let it rest for 5 minutes before slicing. Serve the meatloaf with the Sauce, garnished with parmesan if desired.

9. I like to serve this with mashed potatoes but it is also lovely with pasta.
Sauce

10. Heat oil in an ovenproof skillet over medium heat. Add onion and garlic and cook for 3 minutes until translucent.

11. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a simmer and cook for 5 minutes on the stove, adjusting salt and pepper to taste.

12. Take it off the stove. Follow the steps above to place the meatloaf in and bake it.

Notes:

Tomato passata is pureed tomatoes, plain, without any salt or other flavour additions. Nowadays it is readily available at supermarkets, usually in the pasta section. It costs around the same as tinned tomatoes. If you can't find it, use crushed tinned tomatoes (you can use a blender to puree it if you want, to turn it into passata!). .

"Overhang" simply means using a bigger piece of parchment/baking paper than you need so you can lift the meatloaf out of the pan by holding the paper.

A box grater is the standard old school grater that you use to grate cheese. Nothing fancy!

If you don't have a loaf pan, shape into a loaf and place it onto a baking tray.

http://www.recipetineats.com/italian-meatloaf-with-marinara-sauce/

I think I could eat this for breakfast quite easily.

Roasted Beet Baby Kale And Brie Quiche

Serves 6 as a side  4 as a main

Ingredients

Crust

2 cups all-purpose flour (use a gluten free blend if needed)
1 teaspoon salt 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted cold butter, diced
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup cold buttermilk or water
1/4 cup sesame seeds, toasted

Quiche

2-3 medium to small red beets
1 sweet onion, quartered
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
salt + pepper, to taste
3 cups baby kale
3 whole eggs
1/2 cup plain greek yogurt
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons fresh parsley
1 tablespoon fresh dill
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
6 ounces brie, cubed
4 ounces fontina cheese or white cheddar cheese

Instructions

To make the crust:

1. whisk together the flour, 2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds and salt in a medium size bowl. Toss in the cold, cubed butter and then, using your fingers or a dough cutter, work the butter into the flour mixture. Try to work quickly and break the butter down into the flour mixture.

2. Whisk together the egg and buttermilk (or water).

3. Create a well in the butter and flour mixture and pour in the cold buttermilk/egg mixture.

4. Use a fork to bring the dough together.

5. On a lightly floured work surface, dump out the dough mixture. It will be moist and shaggy. Gently knead the dough into a round, flat disk.

6. Grease a 9 or 10 inch tart pan with cooking spray, sprinkle the bottom and sides of the pan with toasted sesame seeds.

7. Roll the dough out on a lightly floured surface to a 15-inch circle. Press the dough into the bottom of the prepared pan and up the sides. Cover and then refrigerate for 30 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Make the filling:

1. Next, add the beets, onion, olive oil, balsamic vinegar and a good pinch of salt + pepper to a large cookie sheet or roasting pan with sides. Toss well to combine.

2. Roast for 25-30 minutes or until the beets are tender and lightly charred.

3. During the last 5 minutes, toss in the baby kale and continue to roast until the kale has wilted.

4. Remove from the oven.

5. Once cool enough to handle, chop the onion into thin slices.

Reduce the oven temp to 350 degrees F.

Make the tart:

1. While the veggies roast, whisk the eggs, greek yogurt, heavy cream, parsley, dill, crushed red pepper and a good pinch of salt + pepper in a bowl until combined.

2. Stir in the brie and half of the shredded fontina cheese.

3. Add the roasted veggies to bottom of you tart pan.

4. Pour the egg mixture over the veggies.

5. Top with the remaining fontina cheese.

6. Place the tart pan on a cookie sheet and bake on the middle rack in the oven for 50-60 minutes or until the quiche is set and no longer jiggly in the center.

7. Let the quiche sit 5 minutes for before cutting and then EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/roasted-beet-baby-kale-and-brie-quiche/

Does this sound like a fantastic lunch  I think so.

Chicken and Zucchini Noodle Caprese

Chicken Zucchini Noodle Caprese 
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 2  Size: 2 cups  Points +: 9  Smart Points: 7
Calories: 342  Fat: 17 g  Saturated Fat: 5 g  Protein: 34 g  Carb: 15 g  Fiber: 4 g
Sugar: 2 g  Sodium: 808 mg  Cholesterol: 105 mg

Ingredients:

1/2 lb boneless skinless chicken breast, cut 1/2-inch cubes
kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 garlic cloves, chopped
3/4 lb grape tomatoes, cut in half
pinch red crushed pepper flakes
Kosher Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1 tbsp chopped fresh basil
1 large zucchini, spiralized with Blade D
2 oz fresh mini mozzarella balls, cut in half

Directions:

1. Start by spriralizing the zucchini using blade D if you have the Inspiralizer, or the thickest noodle blade your spiralizer has.

2. Season the chicken with 1/2 teaspoon salt, pepper and oregano. In a large non-stick pan set over med-high heat, heat 1/2 tablespoon of the oil. Add the chicken and cook, stirring until browned and cooked through, about 6 minutes. Set aside.

3. Reduce heat to medium, add the remaining oil and garlic and cook until golden, 30 seconds. Add the tomatoes, and crushed red pepper flakes, and season with 1/4 teaspoon salt and black pepper. Reduce the heat to low. Simmer, covered, until the tomatoes soften, 15 minutes.

4. Increase heat to high, stir in the zucchini and basil, season with 1/4 teaspoon salt and cook 2 minutes. Add the chicken back to the skillet along with the mozzarella and serve right away.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/12/chicken-zucchini-noodle-caprese.html#more

Dinner Party Green Salad

A combination of the tenderness of roasted butternut squash along with crunchy Kale, cabbage salad, a sprinkling of sweet sparkly pomegranate seeds, and paired the salad with Fig Salad Dressing.

Ingredients

4 cups bagged Kale Cabbage Salad mix, or any of your favourite salad green mix (I like the Kale Mix because it's a healthy choice, and is very nice and crunchy.
1/4 cup paper thin slices red onion
1/2 cup finely diced red pepper
1/2 cup thin strips jacima
2 cups cubed butternut squash, roasted 
pomegranate seeds

Fig salad dressing

Directions

1. Wash, peel and seed one small butternut squash.

2. Cut into small cubes.

3. Place on a baking sheet lined with foil and drizzle with a few teaspoons olive oil.

4. Roast in 400º oven for 10 minutes.

5. Gently stir and roast another 5-10 minutes until just tender. You don't want them to be too soft and get mushy.

6. Set aside to cool. Once cooled, place in a bowl, cover and let them get cold and firm in the refrigerator.

7. Place prepared salad greens (wash and dry well if not done already) in the centre of platter.

8. Top with red onions, red peppers and jacima.

9. Place cool butternut squash cubes around greens and sprinkle with pomegranate seeds.

10. Serve with Fig salad dressing on the side.

Don't forget to add a small garnish such as a tomato, radish flower, carrot curls or parsley.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

think I will finish out the day with dessert.

One Hour Cinnamon Rolls with Vanilla Bean Cream Cheese Glaze

Ingredients

for the rolls:

1/3 cup very warm water
1 tablespoon yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
4 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup sugar
2 - 2 1/2 cups flour

for the filling:

4 tablespoons butter, softened
3 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon cinnamon

for the glaze:

4 tablespoons butter, softened
2 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla bean paste (you could also substitute vanilla extract)
1 - 2 teaspoons milk or half and half (depending on desired consistency)
1 - 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar (depending on desired consistency)

Directions

1. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, combine the warm water, yeast, and 1 tablespoon sugar.

2. Let sit 5 minutes, or until foamy and bubbly.

3. While the yeast mixture is resting, combine the butter, milk, salt, and 1/4 cup sugar in a measuring cup. 
4. Heat on high for 45 seconds, or until the butter is melted and the milk is warm.

5. Pour the milk mixture into the yeast mixture and stir.

6. Add one cup of flour and stir until combined.

7. Add additional flour, 1/4 cup at a time, to form a soft dough that is only slightly sticky and pulls away from the sides of the bowl.

8. Shape the dough into a ball, place in a greased bowl, and cover with plastic wrap. Let rest for 20 minutes in a warm place.

9. While the dough is resting, mix together the butter, brown sugar, sugar, and cinnamon for the filling.

10 Preheat the oven to 350.

11. After the dough has rested, roll it out into a 10 x 12 rectangle on a lightly floured surface.

12. Spread the filling over the top of the dough, leaving about one inch at the bottom without any filling.

13. Roll up tightly and pinch the edges to seal.

14. Cut the dough into 8 rolls and place in a lightly greased pie dish.

15. Cover and let rest 10-15 minutes.

16. After the dough has rested, bake 20-22 minutes, or until light golden brown on top.

17. Let cool 5-10 minutes.

18 While the roll are cooling, whisk together the glaze ingredients, adding milk or powdered sugar as needed to adjust the consistency.

18. Spread over the warm rolls and enjoy!

adapted slightly from I Heart Naptime

www.thebakerupstairs.com

I love warm cinnamon rolls  oh yeah. But his recipe could definitely be very close to number one. Dont they sound good?

Raspberry Sweet Rolls by Two Peas

Yield: Makes 24-30 rolls

Ingredients:

For the dough:
2 packages yeast (4 1/2 teaspoons), dissolved in 1 cup lukewarm water
6 tablespoons shortening (Crisco)
1 cup granulated sugar
9 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 cups hot water
2 eggs, beaten
1 tablespoon salt

For the filling:

1/2 cup softened butter
1/2 cup light brown sugar
3 1/2 cups frozen raspberries
1/3 cup granulated sugar
Zest of 1 large lemon
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch

For the frosting:

4 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1/4 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup powdered sugar
1 teaspoon lemon zest

Directions:

1. Add yeast to 1 cup of lukewarm water. Stir with a spoon and set aside for about five minutes.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer, add shortening, sugar, and salt to hot water and beat for 30 seconds. Let cool to lukewarm temperature. Stir in 2 cups of flour and mix until smooth. Add yeast mixture and mix until well combined. Mix in the beaten eggs.

3. Gradually stir in the remaining flour and mix with the dough hook for about 2 minutes. Remove dough from the bowl and place on a lightly floured counter. Knead by hand, add a little flour if the dough is still sticky. Knead until dough feels satiny and smooth.

4. Put the dough in a greased bowl and cover with a towel. Let rise for 30 minutes or until dough doubles in size.

5. Remove dough from bowl and place on a lightly floured counter. Divide dough in half. With a rolling pin, roll one half of the dough into a rectangular shape. Spread dough evenly with 4 tablespoons of softened butter. Sprinkle dough with 1/4 cup brown sugar. In a medium bowl, carefully stir together the frozen raspberries, granulated sugar, lemon zest, and cornstarch. Sprinkle half of the raspberry mixture over the dough.

6. Gently roll up dough into one long roll. Cut rolls, using a piece of dental floss or thread, about two inches thick. Place rolls into a greased 9X13 baking pan.

7. Now follow the exact same steps with the other half of the dough, using the remaining ingredients.

8. Place rolls in a warm spot and cover with a towel. Let rolls rise until double in bulk, about an hour. Bake rolls at 425 degrees F for 10 minutes. Reduce temperature to 350 degrees F and bake for 5-7 more minutes or until golden brown. Remove pans from oven and let cool on a wire rack.

9. While the rolls are cooling, make the frosting. In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese, butter, powdered sugar, and lemon zest. Using electric mixer, beat until smooth. Spread frosting on rolls and serve.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/raspberry-sweet-rolls/

I thought this was an interesting name for a Christmas libation.

Mothers Ruin  My Christmas Punch By Greg Henry

Ingredients

8 white sugar cubes 
2 ounce club soda 
4 ounce London dry gin 
2 ounce cinnamon orange tea-infused sweet vermouth (see below for recipe)
4 ounce freshly squeezed grapefruit juice (about 1 grapefruit)
2 ounce freshly squeezed lemon juice (about 1 lemon)
3 ounce dry Champagne (or other sparkling white wine)
grapefruit wheels (as garnish)

Directions

To make the cocktail:

2. In a pitcher, muddle the sugar cubes with the club soda until the sugar is fully broken up.

3. Add the remaining ingredients (except the champagne) and fill the pitcher three-quarters full with ice cubes.

4. Stir until cold, then strain into a punch bowl over 1 large block of ice.

5. Top with the champagne. Garnish with the grapefruit wheels and serve with a ladle and punch glasses.

To make the tea infused vermouth:

1. In a large container, combine 3 heaping tablespoons of cinnamon-orange tea (such as Market Spice, available at marketspice.com) and one 750-ml bottle of sweet vermouth and stir well.

2. Let stand at room temperature for 1 ½ hours, stirring occasionally.

3. Strain through a cheesecloth-lined sieve.

http://www.sippitysup.com/holiday-cocktails-mothers-ruin-christmas-punch

Holiday Cranberry Orange Smoothie

This cranberry orange smoothie is a quick grab and go meal or snack. So why not grab a healthy smoothie instead of a handful of cookies?

Author: Pamela Braun
Recipe type: Breakfast
Cuisine: American
Serves: 1

Ingredients

½ cup plain yogurt
½ cup fresh or frozen cranberries
1 frozen banana, cut into 1" pieces
2 mandarin oranges, peeled and seeded
1 tablespoon chia seeds

Instructions

1. Add all ingredients to large glass or the blending beaker.

2. Insert immersion blender as far into the mixture as possible and turn on.

3. Change speed of blades as needed.

4. Remove immersion blender from mixture and drink straight from the glass or blending beaker.

http://mymansbelly.com/2015/12/11/holiday-cranberry-orange-smoothie

Coconut Meringue Sheet Pie

If you are wondering what to make for your family gathering dessert over Christmas, consider this large creamy coconut cookie sheet dessert that will feed 20 generously or it can be cut to feed 25 or 30. It's best on the day it is made but it can be made first thing in the morning and chilled until ready to serve.

Ingredients

Coconut Shortbread Crust

2 cup flour
4 tbsp sugar
1/2 cup fine unsweetened coconut
1 cup butter, melted

Directions

1. Mix together with a fork and press into a 13 X 18 X 1 cookie sheet. 
2. Bake @350º for 14 - 20 minutes or until lightly browned. Cool.

Coconut Cream Filling

1 1/2 cup sugar
3 1/3 cups / 2 400 ml cans unsweetened light coconut milk
2 cups milk
2/3 cup cream
1/2 cup cornstarch
12 egg yolks (reserve whites for meringue)
1 tsp salt
1 cup fine unsweetened coconut
1 tablespoon vanilla
4 tablespoons butter

Directions

1. Combine sugar, coconut milk and regular milk in a medium saucepan.

2. In a separate bowl combine, egg yolks, cornstarch and salt. Whisk till frothy and well combined.

3. Heat first mixture in saucepan over medium heat stirring constantly until it just begins to steam. Remove from heat. Slowly pour about 1/2 cup of the hot milk mixture into the beaten egg mixture stirring constantly until very smooth.

4. Stirring constantly pour egg mixture into saucepan with hot milk. Place saucepan back onto medium heat and cook until mixture begins to thicken. Stirring is key to keeping filling from scorching and also making it creamy smooth.

5. Stir in coconut, vanilla and butter. Stir well.

6. Pour hot filling into prepared baked crust. Make meringue immediately and put over hot filling.

Meringue Topping

Ingredients

12 egg whites
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup fine unsweetened coconut

Directions

1. Beat egg whites until frothy. Slowly add sugar and continue to beat until stiff peaks form.

2. Spread evenly over hot filling.

3. Sprinkle with coconut.

4. Bake in 325 F. oven until lightly browned.

5. Allow to cool to room temperature and then chill until ready to serve, about 4 hours.

www.minonnitegirlscancook.com

Cran-Apple Crisp  GF by Brandi Bidot

For this fruit crisp, apples and fresh cranberries are tossed in a spice mix of cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and ginger, butter and sugar and then topped with a gluten-free oat topping. The cranberries are indeed very tart, so if you arent a huge fan of fresh cranberries, you can definitely substitute dried ones for a little more sweetness. This is a delicious seasonal dessert for holiday gatherings, but it makes a pretty great breakfast too. Serve it as dessert, then eat the leftovers the next morning!

Serves 8

Ingredients:

For the filling

6 large Honeycrisp (or any other type) apples, sliced
1-1/2 cups fresh cranberries (or 3/4 cup dried cranberries)
1/2 cup pure cane sugar
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon sea salt

For the topping

1/2 cup gluten-free rolled oats
1/4 cup almond flour
1/2 stick butter, diced
1/4 teaspoon sea salt

Directions:

1. Heat the oven to 375 degrees F, and spray a medium-size baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

2. In a bowl, combine all the ingredients for the filling, and mix very well so all the fruit is coated in the sugar and spices. Once mixed, transfer the fruit to the baking dish.

3. In a separate bowl, combine the ingredients for the topping.

4. Using a pastry cutter or 2 knives, cut the butter into the flour and oats. (You want the butter to resemble pieces the size of peas.)

5. Sprinkle the topping on top of the fruit, and bake uncovered for 40 minutes or until the topping is a nice, golden brown and the fruit is soft and tender.

6. Remove from the oven, and serve.

http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1104523/gluten-free-apple-cranberry-crisp

Buttermilk Eggnog Pie

SERVINGS: 12

INGREDIENTS

CRUST

1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon table salt 
1 stick cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
2 tablespoons ice water

FILLING

1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons freshly grated nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
3 large eggs, at room temperature 
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled 
1 cup buttermilk, at room temperature 
1 tablespoon dark rum 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

DIRECTIONS
MAKE THE CRUST:

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the sugar and salt.

2. Add the butter and, using your fingertips, rub it into the flour until the mixture resembles coarse meal with some pea-size pieces remaining.

3. Stir in the ice water just until the dough comes together.

4. Form the dough into a ball, then flatten it into a 1-inch-thick disk.

5. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate until firm, at least 1 hour or up to 1 day. 

6. On a lightly floured work surface, using a lightly floured rolling pin, roll out the dough to a 12-inch round.

7. Ease the dough into a 9-inch pie plate and tuck any overhang under itself. Crimp decoratively. Freeze  until firm, about 30 minutes.

8. Preheat the oven to 425°.

9. Line the dough with parchment paper, then fill with pie weights or dried beans.

10. Bake for about 25 minutes, just until the dough is set.

11. Remove the parchment paper and weights; bake for 8 to 10 minutes longer, until light  golden.

12. Transfer the crust to a rack to cool slightly, about 10 minutes.

13. Reduce the oven temperature to 375°.  

MAKE THE FILLING:

1. In a large bowl, whisk the sugar with the flour, nutmeg and salt.

2. Whisk in the eggs 1 at a time.

3. While whisking constantly, slowly drizzle in the melted butter followed by the buttermilk, rum and vanilla.

4. Pour the filling into the warm crust.

6. Bake for 15 minutes, then reduce the oven temperature to 350° and bake for about 40 minutes  longer, until the custard is just set at the edge and slightly jiggly in the center.

7. Transfer the pie to a rack and let cool completely. Serve at room temperature or chilled. 

MAKE AHEAD: The pie can be refrigerated overnight.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/buttermilk-eggnog-pie?xid=NL_DAILY121115ViewRecipe

CARAMELIZED ANCHO CHILE CINNAMON ALMONDS
by Susan S. Bradley

CARAMELIZED ANCHO CHILE CINNAMON ALMONDS

The method used here to melt the sugar is the one most often used by professional chefs. Its not difficult, but it may take some practice to master. If you have no experience with this method, be prepared to discard just the sugar in your first couple of attempts.

Without water as a buffer, the sugar melts, then caramelizes very quickly and if you error it will probably be on the side of letting the caramel get too dark. If in doubt, toss it out. Dont risk adding the toasted nuts to a caramel that smells burnt and that you suspect is too dark.

Ingredients

½ teaspoon ancho chile powder
½ teaspoon cin


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 4th December, 2015* by Darowil

Can tell we are busy with Christmas coming up- not much to report for this last week.

*Kate* says she is well and truly feeling her age - while her back seems to have settled now her hips are playing up.

*Gagesmum* has had severe abdominal pain - for further tests - ?Irritable Bowel Syndrome (not kidney stones or diverticulitis).

*Dreamweaver* and her DH are much better health wise than they have been. But the situation with her mother continues to be demanding - with another move needed for her as she is requiring yet more care. (A previous regular TPer for the newbies)

*Puplover's* mother is back on her original medications- her current issues came about because of the change in medications. Her stepfather has Alzheimers and prostate cancer and is not coping at all while her mother is in hospital.

Bella (*Pacer's* young family friend) has been in hospital but has now been discharged. Family need to make the tough decision of how much treatment to give her  want quality over quantity but what will give the best balance for this little girl?

*Patocenzio's* DH has recovered from his bilateral knee replacement- and is now riding his push bike again.

*Cashmeregma's* DB was almost arrested for being an 'unofficial' Santa at a school. It was all well intentioned and fortunately the police recognised that.

PHOTOS
2 - *Tami* - Grandma's Bon Bons
2 - *Bulldog* - Card holder
3 - *Bulldog* - Crochet name + Christmas balls
6 - *Darowil* - Baby blanket + Booties
9 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas baking
11 - *Darowil* - Shawl
12 - *Gagesmom* - Hats
14 - *Gagesmom * - More hats
15 - *Lurker* - Kelvin Heights Walkway
18 - *Agnes* - Christmas tree (download)
18 - *Bonnie* - Photos of Saskatchewan (link)
20 - *Gwen* - Christmas wreaths/Marianne in her poncho
21 - *Lurker (for Flyty1)* - Fishing flies
21 - *Gagesmom* - Gage with gifts
23 - *Tami* - Family cookie making day/GKs
28 - *Gagesmom* - 4 little hats
32 - *Fan* - Gardenia + Christmas cards
32 - *Fan* - Angels
32 - *Gagesmom* - Hats
33 - *Nicho* - Christmas ornaments
33 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
34 - *Fan* - Camelia bush
34 - *Nicho* - Sydney storm
35 - *Gagesmom* - All the purple hats
38 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
39 - *Bonnie* - Pot holders
40 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena in her pool
42 - *Bubba* - Crochet toy
43 - *Bubba* - Christmas tree (download)
46 - *Bonnie* - Candles
47 - *Fan* - Flowers
48 - *Gagesmom* - Hats
52 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Joy (Sassafras) 
53 - *Cashmeregma* - Family photographs
55 - *Cashmeregma* - Quilt + Barrel lamp
57 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat

RECIPES
2 - *Tami* - Grandma's Bon Bons
4 - *Sam* - Chinese chews
4 - *Fan* - Egg nog
7 - *Bonnie* - Rhubarb custard tart + Baked beans
7 - *Rookie* - Mince meat (x2)
8 - *Sam* - More Chinese chews
14 - *Fan* - Hazelnut Chocolate Tart
23 - *Sorlenna* - Pretzel-Rolo-pecan cookies (link)
44 - *Bonnie* - Surprise spread + Cubin Lunch

CRAFTS
14 - *Sam* - Christmas decorations (links)
15 - *Sam* - Kitten mittens (link)
23 - *Bonnie* - Ruler for quilting (link)
27 - *Bonnie* - Antler mittens/Free patterns (links)
53 - *Bonnie* - Knitted mukluks (link)
56 - *Sam* - Mittens & glove patterns (links)

OTHERS[/b]
1 - *Budasha* - Funny
10 - *Sam* - Cross breed dogs (link)
13 - *Lurker* - "Jesus Loves Me" (Senior version)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, thanks also KatB for the summaries.

New computer in for repairs. On my old one and it's working sometimes, other times not, so am hoping till I'm finished typing this that it doesn't crash.

Will wish everyone a "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year" now in case I'm not able to get on again.

All is well with myself, was in the Hospital Nov 27th, not sure if I mentioned this, but all is well only Vertigo.

AM looking forward to Christmas as my Daughter will be coming up.

Wishing everyone Health & Happiness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kiwifrau - sending you tons of healing energy to keep you well - enjoy the holidays with your daughter. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, thanks also KatB for the summaries.
> 
> New computer in for repairs. On my old one and it's working sometimes, other times not, so am hoping till I'm finished typing this that it doesn't crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my spot; will return later and read.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo hoo first page.&#9786;&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam sounds like your weather is turning miserable and here it's turning very mild haven't had to wear hat and gloves when walking dog for a couple of days now . Wish we had snow 
I like drinking chocolate too . A shop hear called home bargains is selling different flavours of chocolate on a spoon for a fraction of the price it sells for in the supermarkets so I've bought a few for us all to have at Christmas pity I have to share 
We went past a Starbucks today and youngest treated us to coffee and cookie . I got an eggnog latte and a cookie filled with Nutella . I could happily have these again and again they were delicious shame they are out of my price range


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Am I on the first page? Really????
I can't really write much, but just dropping in to say "HI" to all. I know I've missed tons of stuff...birthdays, new babies, great stories, prayer needs (altho' I've been continuing these "in absentia" to cover all in need), recipes, etc., etc., etc. I finally got my KTP christmas cards in the mail, so no, I did not cop-out. I have received many wonderful cards...always fun to open the mail box these days!

anyway....I am trying to catch up on things here at home....before we take off again. We are headed for Ohio and Pittsburgh during the holidays. I've wanted to post pictures, but I am using an old computer, and my well-intentioned SonIL installed Windows X...now I can hardly function....and I can't figure out how to view my camera pictures on the computer. And, so it goes......

I am making some meals in advance for Christmas. I have 3 dishes done, and need to get the 4th one done tonight...roladen. Tomorrow we have company for dinner, then, we need to pack up and leave. There's no hope of snow here for Christmas, so no need to hang about. Maybe in Ohio? Keep your fingers crossed!

Later.....Carol (il/oh)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all. I've spent most of the day getting mailings out -- I spearheaded a review of 8 different documents plus the mailing list of nearly 500 names for the packet to go to. I think we were more efficient before emails and scanners...we had to get together physically in a room and work out edits, phrasing, etc. Now the attachments make a round-robin several times and we manage it within MS Word starting with an original and then 'tracking changes" and accepting or rejecting them until a final is reached. The back and forth and very minor changes can become frustrating; not to mention that not all scanners are equal so when I asked for a document to be signed and scanned for me to send to printer - I had to keep having it resent to get the extra lines and spots off of it. I ended up using very light "white out" painting just to get it done. But it's now in the printer's hands - they'll send me a proof on Monday and then we'll go through another round of reviews/approvals.

I also had to "scrub" through the data file as it's coming from an old system while we're building the new HRIS (Human Resources Information System) and payroll. This was a file pulled from October when the sale of the company was final so I've had to go through and add new hires and delete terminations, change addresses, etc. But at least the file will do double duty since it will be loaded directly into the new system. It's just that my eyes are beginning to cross.

On top of that, I've been supplying the Canada payroll system with employee names and their payroll earnings and deductions. I'm having to learn about how things are done up there so going through learning curve as well heavy work duty. I have to forget everything I know about taxation of benefits, etc. and approach Canada payroll with a totally different mindset. I'm going to put that to the side for tonight though. I had hoped to have it done and out of here, but by now, they've all gone home in Ontario, Canada and it won't make a bit of difference if it gets there sometime tomorrow. A fresh mind and all! It will just cut into my cookie baking, decorating and wrapping time.

Love to all. I do wish we'd have a little bit of snow for Christmas, but it's not looking like that. 

Shopping is all done except for some small things for the stockings - some chocolates, puzzles, card games & socks.

Have to clean house, decorate, grocery shop and start some cooking too! Sam, I'll definitely be using your recipes as a source of inspiration. We're going to start out with ham, 3 potato au gratin bake, pineapple casserole, & 2 different kinds of vegetables. I plan to have some made ahead meals of beef stroganoff w/buttered egg noodles, mac & cheese, loaded baked potato skins with chili, chicken enchillada casserole and probably roasted root vegetables & peppers enchillada as well for a straight vegetarian dish, plus 7-layer salad. That way, the kids can help themselves to whatever they want whenever they want---I won't close the kitchen, but after the ham dinner, I'm done doing the serving. They'll have to help themselves for themselves and their kids. 

I'm hoping to have home made cookies ready to decorate as well as some home made candies for the desserts/sweets, but I advised them all that if they want to be sure there will be something here, they'll have to bring some of their own. DH thinks I have a strange way of delegating. I do want to make some cinnamon rolls or pull apart breakfast buns, but that will be last on the list...we have a Dunkin Donuts close by if anyone gets a craving for something sweet in the a.m.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Did it again.  Back on the other KTP posting away and then saw Sam's link to the new one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
Thanks for the summary Kate
Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan 
Also my friend Val has a bad throat infection, her son has been in hospital with a throat condition which they have managed to make worse. 
Another two of my friends from Plymouth are terminally ill, so altogether a mixed Christmas for us. We are going to do the best possible to enjoy everything we can. 
Sorry if this is a bit dreary, don't want to spoil anyone's Christmas, but I am hoping you understand. Take care all, safe travels for those out and about for the holidays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


Martina, so sorry you have so much sadness in your life, and yes, it has no good timing for this type of news, but the Holidays are hard. Must have been devastating to get the news of your sister. Pray they can do something to help her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, now that is quite an accomplishment, doing this for two countries. Not an easy feat for sure. Busy, busy lady. Put me to shame. I've accomplished nothing except cooking and that has to do with me being hungry. :XD: :XD: :XD: Sounds like everyone will be so well fed.

Cmaliza, so good to hear from you and know you will soon be with family for the celebration. You'll have to visit a ski resort with the snow machines to get the snow as I know you love it. Have a safe trip and enjoy the festivities.

Kiwifrau, hope the vertigo is gone. That is awful being dizzy like that. Have a wonderful Christmas and time with your daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, glad you have such wonderful memories of Seattle. The decoration from your special friend sounds so meaningful and if it reminds you of this friend, all the better.

Mmmmmm lovely recipes. Going back to look at them more.... :thumbup: Always so interesting.

DH was just sitting here having supper with me a few minutes ago and got a phone call. Apparently he hadn't checked the calendar since we got back and he had a job tonight. I programmed the GPS while he got ready and off he went into the night.

I've bookmarked the Persian recipe site. Mmmmmm


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, I too think that your special decoration in honour of your friend is a lovely way to remember him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


So sorry to hear about your sister - it was expected to be sad news when the Dr. said what he/she did. Cancer isn't like it once was; so many strides have been made. Saying prayers and sending hugs.

Don't worry about letting us know - just want you to know we're here for you and you can lean on us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


 Sorry to hear all your sad news Martina especially about your sister , glad she is spending most of her time with you before she goes in hospital 
Definitly all in my prayers 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about your sister - it was expected to be sad news when the Dr. said what he/she did. Cancer isn't like it once was; so many strides have been made. Saying prayers and sending hugs.
> 
> Don't worry about letting us know - just want you to know we're here for you and you can lean on us.


Thank you. That means so much, you are all very kind on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just saw Judy's photo. Breathtaking. She is a talented photographer and out there in the beauty.

Flyty1n, what gorgeous work you do making those flies. A work of art and something that gets put to good use. Thanks for posting Julie.

Mel, in the first photo of Gage last KTP you can see the concern but in the 2nd photo the smile bursts through. YAY for Christmas.

Nicho, that storm was really something. Showed sis and DH that hail. Glad you weren't in it.

Tami, looks like so much fun. Don't we need that candy cane cookie recipe?? Just saying'. :wink: Nice to see the family all hard at work making goodies.

Sorlenna, thanks for the rolo pretzel recipe. Looks like an easy treat I could put together.

Thank you so much for the summaries. As you can see I need them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Need a blanket you can knit in 11 hrs?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378667-1.html


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings to all and so sorry to know of so many who have dear ones having physical problems. There is never a good time to have an unwelcome diagnosis, but even worse during the Christmas season when everyone is supposed to be having a wonderful time according to all the commercials. However, it is always comforting to know that people care and want the best for each one. Wishing everyone a blessed Christmas as we remember the reason for the season. Thank you to all who give so much time to making the Tea Party available every Friday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just popping in to get into the new tea party. I am ready for some sleep as I will be up again at 2:30 in the morning. I might have Sunday off from work. I will know for sure by tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Martina...I will be praying for you and your family. I believe in miracles and hope your sister will have miracles. My 1st son has been on the receiving end of miracles from early on in life. I never thought we would see him celebrate his 1st birthday and he has celebrated 26 birthdays now. 

Enjoy your time with your sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so proud of my brother. He has been the official EAA Santa for over 20 years. This year they took a picture (they have taken many over the years) and made it into the official EAA Vintage division's Christmas card. He was Santa to once again over 300 children in one evening about 2 weeks ago up in Oskosh WI.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina I'm sorry to hear of your sister's diagnosis and others poor health. Know that they are all in my prayers for a quick recovery. Try to think positive and know that we are here for you.


martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Hope I can find time to catch up later. Darelene, I love the quilt and the barrel. I love the rail fence pattern. Strip quilting is wonderful. Just wish I had a fabric stash.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer. 

I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.

May we all have health and happiness in the New Year!! And, of course, a lot of knitting!!!

Love, Joanne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually I do so thank you! Don't expect to get it done before Christmas but maybe by Jan.

Spent today making Lavender Body Butter with coconut oil, shea butter, jojoba oil, argan oil, grapeseed oil, vitamin E, and of course lavender essential oil. Also made Peppermint Body Butter but only use coconut oil, sweet almond oil, argan oil, and vitamin E and of course the peppermint essential oil. The house smells delicious and my hands are now so soft. Will go make the shaving cream in a little bit. I also made a few deorations to hang in the living room . I'll post a picture once I get them hung; don't know if I trust myself up on a ladder to hang them.



Cashmeregma said:


> Need a blanket you can knit in 11 hrs?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378667-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joanne your mom, you, and your family are in my prayers for peace and comfort as she makes this transition. Holding you close in my heart.


Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment. 

Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.

Rookie, seems like your new job is pretty intense, hope you can manage enough time to celebrate the Christmas season with your family.

Carol, hope you have safe travel & good roads.
Gwen, great that your brother has been Santa for 20 yrs. what isEAA? One of our neighbours has been Santa in town for about 35 yrs. he has a long white beard year round. He used to work for Sasktel, when my sisters niece was small he went to repair their phone, she asked her mom "why is Santa here to fix the phone". Lol.

Sam, thanks for all the great recipes again. I love hot chocolate, I like the Starbucks stuff as its real milk & not so sweet as most but is stupidly expensive.

Thanks Kate & Margaret for the great summaries again.

Melody, not great that you have to have a colonoscopy but hopefully it will get you some answers & maybe get you feeling better. Have they found a reason for your strokes yet? The hat you posted on the end of the last tea party is my favorite yet.

I've had a really busy "finish up " day, got the buttons on GDs sweater, blocked a cowl & neck warmer, finally finished DILs mitts & made a sew if pillows for DS 2. Now I just need to get busy wrapping & cleaning the house


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EAA is the Experimental Aircraft Association (think I got that right) He is part of the Vintage aircraft division.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope we get to see picture of the "finish up" items. (hint hint)

I'm going to go get the shaving cream made up and will TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the pillows! The positioning of the animals really turned out fantastic.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


Joanne, I'm so sorry to hear your mom is doing so poorly. It's never easy to lose them but particularly sad that this time of year. ( I know as I lost my Dad Dec 26 & my stepdad Dec 24.). I hope they can keep her pain free so her passing is peaceful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE the pillows! The positioning of the animals really turned out fantastic.


I didn't " position" them, that's the exact amount if fabric that was left, that's why I was so pleased :lol: it was just luck


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your Mother. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just saw Judy's photo. Breathtaking. She is a talented photographer and out there in the beauty.
> 
> Flyty1n, what gorgeous work you do making those flies. A work of art and something that gets put to good use. Thanks for posting Julie.
> 
> ...


Wondering if you mean Lisa?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


You make some beautiful things, Bonnie!
The hip is not too good- but I went walking again today, although I now have all the connectors for the TV cables - weak or no signal, will have to wait till May I suspect- at least I can watch my DVD's!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You make some beautiful things, Bonnie!
> The hip is not too good- but I went walking again today, although I now have all the connectors for the TV cables - weak or no signal, will have to wait till May I suspect- at least I can watch my DVD's!


Sorry you are having so much trouble with your hip, Julie. Please don't overdo it. I hope you are able to get your TV set up before May.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You make some beautiful things, Bonnie!
> The hip is not too good- but I went walking again today, although I now have all the connectors for the TV cables - weak or no signal, will have to wait till May I suspect- at least I can watch my DVD's!


Thanks, Julie.

Too bad you can't get TV to work, is there some connection problem or do you have an antenna? Could a friend check things out? Maybe it's just some little thing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry you are having so much trouble with your hip, Julie. Please don't overdo it. I hope you are able to get your TV set up before May.


It depends if I've got to pay someone! I have no set up manuals, and am not sure I have connected it right- I need to get my glasses out to see if I can read what terminal is what!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> Too bad you can't get TV to work, is there some connection problem or do you have an antenna? Could a friend check things out? Maybe it's just some little thing


There is a satellite dish on the side of the house- hoping I may find someone technically minded before too long! It is hopefully just something small!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the recipes, esp. going to try the bean and beef soup. That sounds like perfect for snowy weather. We are to get more on the coming Sabbath, though right now the roads are clear with white layers of salt left over from the early morning clearing and salting. Saw a beautiful doe with her half grown fawn this morning on the way to work. They are down from the mountains now as the snow is too deep on top.
Glad for the pictures and the summaries, but sad to hear of the physical problems of our circle of friends and their families. The need for further treatment and diagnosis is always scare filled. 
Julie, I wish I could come over and help with your TV. Do you have someone in your church congregation who might be able to help?
Take care my friends.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ....... I'll post a picture once I get them hung; don't know if I trust myself up on a ladder to hang them.


Gwen, step away from the ladder!!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well here I am back up unable to sleep at 2.30am. DH is snoring like a bull in the next room....don't you just hate it when you can't sleep and they can......or is that just me?! :lol: Sorry to hear about Martina's sister and Nannyof3's mum, never easy at any time of year, but somehow worse at Christmas. Going to read for a while and see if I can get to feeling sleepy. Night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I second that. Do not approach that ladder.

Martina my heart breaks for you. Hugs and prayers.

Joanne I pray for a peaceful passing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary (4th when it should be 11th) and it's too late to change it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary (4th when it should be 11th) and it's too late to change it.


Many of us are so glad of the summary that we didn't even notice the date mix up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Many of us are so glad of the summary that we didn't even notice the date mix up.


So very true, Martina. Most of us did not even see any error so don't worry about it, Kate. Rest well--eventually.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary (4th when it should be 11th) and it's too late to change it.


~~No matter the date....those summaries are wonderful!! Thank you and the others for the energy you put into organizing them each week. They help me feel not quite so far away! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes, esp. going to try the bean and beef soup. That sounds like perfect for snowy weather. We are to get more on the coming Sabbath, though right now the roads are clear with white layers of salt left over from the early morning clearing and salting. Saw a beautiful doe with her half grown fawn this morning on the way to work. They are down from the mountains now as the snow is too deep on top.
> Glad for the pictures and the summaries, but sad to hear of the physical problems of our circle of friends and their families. The need for further treatment and diagnosis is always scare filled.
> Julie, I wish I could come over and help with your TV. Do you have someone in your church congregation who might be able to help?
> Take care my friends.


Do take care when driving with the deer! I am hoping someone will help me out! It most likely is just I am using the wrong outlets!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie , the mits are lovely.
So sorry for everyone having illness and sad news to deal with.
One of the girls from work just lost her mom, she had been ill but it is still rough.
Our neighbor from home passed away this week, I just couldn't get myself together to go the memorial service today. My family is not to happy with me but I was just having one of those days. December can be a tough month for those kind of days I guess.
Leave for the lake tomorrow, I will be there all week getting ready for company. It will be nice to have the time away from work and see the snow and the trees. Hope to get out in the yard and just walk around.
Hugs to all.
Mel, the colonoscopy prep is not fun but the test itself is not to bad. Will be nice to have the answers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, step away from the ladder!!
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Unless theres alot of bubble wrap first


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~No matter the date....those summaries are wonderful!! Thank you and the others for the energy you put into organizing them each week. They help me feel not quite so far away! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry Martina on the news of your sister I will pray for you both as I know how hard it was on my sisters. 
Joanne I will hold your family up in pray as you walk through this hard time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie could you please move close to me so I can learn your awesome crafts you do ? Or maybe I could just move around and have a world wide trip of learning from the friends I have here at the tea party table &#129299;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much was the latte? i think the last time i was in town for a latte it was $4.50 - which is why i don't get one very often. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam sounds like your weather is turning miserable and here it's turning very mild haven't had to wear hat and gloves when walking dog for a couple of days now . Wish we had snow
> I like drinking chocolate too . A shop hear called home bargains is selling different flavours of chocolate on a spoon for a fraction of the price it sells for in the supermarkets so I've bought a few for us all to have at Christmas pity I have to share
> We went past a Starbucks today and youngest treated us to coffee and cookie . I got an eggnog latte and a cookie filled with Nutella . I could happily have these again and again they were delicious shame they are out of my price range


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you will find any snow here in ohio either carol. safe travels to you and yours over the holiday. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I on the first page? Really????
> I can't really write much, but just dropping in to say "HI" to all. I know I've missed tons of stuff...birthdays, new babies, great stories, prayer needs (altho' I've been continuing these "in absentia" to cover all in need), recipes, etc., etc., etc. I finally got my KTP christmas cards in the mail, so no, I did not cop-out. I have received many wonderful cards...always fun to open the mail box these days!
> 
> anyway....I am trying to catch up on things here at home....before we take off again. We are headed for Ohio and Pittsburgh during the holidays. I've wanted to post pictures, but I am using an old computer, and my well-intentioned SonIL installed Windows X...now I can hardly function....and I can't figure out how to view my camera pictures on the computer. And, so it goes......
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your sister, val and her son - may they soon all be back in the pink and in front of the tree christmas morning. i really like the crock pot one - i always want more than one cup so this just keeps in drinkable and i can have as many as i want - will definitely use a crock pot liner so clean up is easier. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a marathon knit - don't think i would go at it quite that hard. i have size 50 straight needles - will need to look for a pair of circulars size 50. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Need a blanket you can knit in 11 hrs?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378667-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey 81brighteyes - what's going on in your corner of the world? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Greetings to all and so sorry to know of so many who have dear ones having physical problems. There is never a good time to have an unwelcome diagnosis, but even worse during the Christmas season when everyone is supposed to be having a wonderful time according to all the commercials. However, it is always comforting to know that people care and want the best for each one. Wishing everyone a blessed Christmas as we remember the reason for the season. Thank you to all who give so much time to making the Tea Party available every Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the eea? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so proud of my brother. He has been the official EAA Santa for over 20 years. This year they took a picture (they have taken many over the years) and made it into the official EAA Vintage division's Christmas card. He was Santa to once again over 300 children in one evening about 2 weeks ago up in Oskosh WI.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to mom and you and family - may be spirit of the season get you through this difficult time. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking pillows bonnie - the mitt are outstanding - beautiful job. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. --- sam



KateB said:


> Gwen, step away from the ladder!!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how you get sleepy real quick. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well here I am back up unable to sleep at 2.30am. DH is snoring like a bull in the next room....don't you just hate it when you can't sleep and they can......or is that just me?! :lol: Sorry to hear about Martina's sister and Nannyof3's mum, never easy at any time of year, but somehow worse at Christmas. Going to read for a while and see if I can get to feeling sleepy. Night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just added the pom pom.

Off to bed as it is past midnight. Gage fell asleep watch Rudolph the red nosed reindeer. 

Check in tomorrow morning


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Julie* Sorry you are having pain with your hip(s) Julie; I can empathize with you. It can be rough at times for sure. Glad you've been able to take some walks but please be careful and not overdo it. On a positive note, I am glad you are now able to use your DVD player! That should provide some entertainment for you as you sit and knit or just move about your home.

I've been busy trying to finish up gifts for the children and grandchildren. I've checked in here sporadically but keep missing you or having to rush of to finish up the makings of gifts. Will keep a watch out so I can skype you. Sending you lots of hugs!.....gwen


Lurker 2 said:


> You make some beautiful things, Bonnie!
> The hip is not too good- but I went walking again today, although I now have all the connectors for the TV cables - weak or no signal, will have to wait till May I suspect- at least I can watch my DVD's!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a thought Julie....could you google how to set it up perhaps? I am NOT one to ask how to connect things like this for sure; can't get down to the eye level of the contraptions to be able to see it and even then would ost assuredly mess it up.



Lurker 2 said:


> It depends if I've got to pay someone! I have no set up manuals, and am not sure I have connected it right- I need to get my glasses out to see if I can read what terminal is what!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree! I use it and am so thankful that you ladies do it for us.



jheiens said:


> So very true, Martina. Most of us did not even see any error so don't worry about it, Kate. Rest well--eventually.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO...don't worry ladies I am NOT getting on the ladder even if it means nothing gets hung! LOL.....heck I can't walk around my house without falling so I'm sure not about to try climbing a ladder though I must confess that at the store the other day I did climb up a ladder to reach something I wanted on the top shelf and there was no one around. Another customer say me and came over to "watch my back" just to be sure. If I attempted something like that here good old Sydney would probably know me and the ladder down! LOL



Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Unless theres alot of bubble wrap first


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* Sorry you are having pain with your hip(s) Julie; I can empathize with you. It can be rough at times for sure. Glad you've been able to take some walks but please be careful and not overdo it. On a positive note, I am glad you are now able to use your DVD player! That should provide some entertainment for you as you sit and knit or just move about your home.
> 
> I've been busy trying to finish up gifts for the children and grandchildren. I've checked in here sporadically but keep missing you or having to rush of to finish up the makings of gifts. Will keep a watch out so I can skype you. Sending you lots of hugs!.....gwen


Be good to hear from you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a thought Julie....could you google how to set it up perhaps? I am NOT one to ask how to connect things like this for sure; can't get down to the eye level of the contraptions to be able to see it and even then would ost assuredly mess it up.


I could I guess, but don't want to use up a lot of printing ink, that strictly speaking is not mine. I need to work out how to turn the set around, so I can read what the functions are of the different outlets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've raced through the last few pages of the last TP and just reoprting in- not read anything.
But after an interior decorator visited this morning look slike we will go to MAryanne's on the 8th January (she will be away for 6 weeks) and so need to get a lot of stuff packed by Tuesday! More than we were anticipating. And I'm not working very effectively. Don't really know where to start. Just what we needed in the week before CHristmas whihc includes Vicky's 30th birthday as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've raced through the last few pages of the last TP and just reoprting in- not read anything.
> But after an interior decorator visited this morning look slike we will go to MAryanne's on the 8th January (she will be away for 6 weeks) and so need to get a lot of stuff packed by Tuesday! More than we were anticipating. And I'm not working very effectively. Don't really know where to start. Just what we needed in the week before CHristmas whihc includes Vicky's 30th birthday as well.


That sounds like overload, to me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like overload, to me!


Me too- hence my email to you and Kate!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a really busy "finish up " day, got the buttons on GDs sweater, blocked a cowl & neck warmer, finally finished DILs mitts & made a sew if pillows for DS 2. Now I just need to get busy wrapping & cleaning the house


These are gorgeous Bonnie especially the mittens . Your DIL is one lucky person 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RE.. Darrowill and the heat.... I posted this on the old TP instead of here...

Good heavens we got to 44.4c here also today... Sat. And it was a blasting hot wind. SAM... NO WAY would you want to have this temp! 

Not looking forward to tonight at all.... 

I hope you get the cool change soon Margaret, then pleeeaassee send it over here fast. 

I cannot believe that in Victoria today that the Ambulances were called to FOUR cases of children locked in cars!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I was over on fb and noticed it's Paula s ( grandmapaula) birthday 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you hope you have a fantastic day &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;&#127874;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well here I am back up unable to sleep at 2.30am. DH is snoring like a bull in the next room....don't you just hate it when you can't sleep and they can......or is that just me?! :lol: Sorry to hear about Martina's sister and Nannyof3's mum, never easy at any time of year, but somehow worse at Christmas. Going to read for a while and see if I can get to feeling sleepy. Night all.


I hate it too . But would love to know how they do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how much was the latte? i think the last time i was in town for a latte it was $4.50 - which is why i don't get one very often. --- sam


Don't know Sam Still reeling from what my son paid last year for two lattes and two sandwiches just under £14 so don't want to know what they cost this year .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, so sorry you have so much sadness in your life, and yes, it has no good timing for this type of news, but the Holidays are hard. Must have been devastating to get the news of your sister. Pray they can do something to help her.


Ditto from me too.... HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot and heading out and about


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so proud of my brother. He has been the official EAA Santa for over 20 years. This year they took a picture (they have taken many over the years) and made it into the official EAA Vintage division's Christmas card. He was Santa to once again over 300 children in one evening about 2 weeks ago up in Oskosh WI.


What a wonderful thing to do every year. Congratulations to him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joanne, I'm so sorry to hear your mom is doing so poorly. It's never easy to lose them but particularly sad that this time of year. ( I know as I lost my Dad Dec 26 & my stepdad Dec 24.). I hope they can keep her pain free so her passing is peaceful


Thinking of you too Joanne.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot and heading out and about


Hope you have a lovely day Caren


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gwen, step away from the ladder!!
> 
> :lol:


Oh gosh! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was over on fb and noticed it's Paula s ( grandmapaula) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you hope you have a fantastic day 💐🎉🎊🎂


Happy Birthday to you Paula.

I've kept up with the TP from where I posted but not yet looked at the first 5 pages. Maybe sometime. Now is a time I wish we didn't have so much clutter. I make an effrt and then David takes it ack. I threw out some old diaries- and David got me to take them out the bin as they might be interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was over on fb and noticed it's Paula s ( grandmapaula) birthday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you hope you have a fantastic day 💐🎉🎊🎂


Happy Birthday from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


Joanne/Nannyof3

So sorry to hear of your Mom's declining health. Tough times around the holidays. Praying for you and your family and lots of hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Actually I do so thank you! Don't expect to get it done before Christmas but maybe by Jan.
> 
> Spent today making Lavender Body Butter with coconut oil, shea butter, jojoba oil, argan oil, grapeseed oil, vitamin E, and of course lavender essential oil. Also made Peppermint Body Butter but only use coconut oil, sweet almond oil, argan oil, and vitamin E and of course the peppermint essential oil. The house smells delicious and my hands are now so soft. Will go make the shaving cream in a little bit. I also made a few deorations to hang in the living room . I'll post a picture once I get them hung; don't know if I trust myself up on a ladder to hang them.


I'd love your recipes for the butters. I've made calendula and comfrey balms and like them for elbows and lips, so may be making more beauty products in the future.

Your talk of being on a stool reminded me of the other morning. Since I took the consulting job, I've been getting up and getting moving right away with shower, etc. rather than spending an hour or more in my pj's. Some mornings get pretty hectic especially if I'm driving the 45 minutes into the office. The other morning, I wanted to grab a box of tissues to take into the office but since I live with giants, they were all on top of the soffit above the cabinets in the laundry room. I had the choice of getting on a stool or knocking a box down with a broom handle--I chose the broom handle route. Getting the broom out from the corner ended up toppling over the ironing board and mop, and then when the tissue box dropped down it hit the blocking mat I had on top of the washer and that and the drying bell shapes all went onto the floor -- including loose blocking pins. It was not a fun morning...so I vote that you have someone else put up the decorations....even avoiding the ladder can be dangerous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, seems like your new job is pretty intense, hope you can manage enough time to celebrate the Christmas season with your family.


Those pillows would fit so well in my office upstairs which is all in the Northwoods design.

Yes, the job is intense, but doing this kind of work has always had it's busiest time over the holidays so I'm kind of used to that. Benefits here in the US are usually under review for possible new contracts etc. starting in June. The review and proposals and negotiations and contracting take until September and then set up, communications, re-enrollment all happen in October & early November. Communication to vendors and entries into payroll happen in December for January effective dates and then January and February are used to re-review that everything got entered for the year and then just a little slower time between March & June. It becomes very cyclical. But implementing new systems and payroll at the same time makes it pretty crazy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've raced through the last few pages of the last TP and just reoprting in- not read anything.
> But after an interior decorator visited this morning look slike we will go to MAryanne's on the 8th January (she will be away for 6 weeks) and so need to get a lot of stuff packed by Tuesday! More than we were anticipating. And I'm not working very effectively. Don't really know where to start. Just what we needed in the week before CHristmas whihc includes Vicky's 30th birthday as well.


That's quite the undertaking --- but it's one of those jobs where if you can get extra people to help out, it can be done easier. Everyone is so busy this time of year though. Hope you find time to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely day Caren


Thank you Sonja. We are taking a quick break to eat before doing more shopping.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Very Happy Healthy New Year..Thank You for all you bring to the site all year!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam,
Sometimes when days seem to have no beginning nor end it is a sign you do too much. Back off and sit still for a while, sort of meditate. Think of exactly what is so important that it can't fit in a convenient schedule somewhere then question if it need be done at all. Time to trim back and not apologize for it. 
Merry Christmas. 
Karena.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam, and our summary Ladies for the wonderful start, some interesting recipes there Sam, I'll have to save at least a few of those to try. 
Life has just been busy here, and we got about 6 inches of snow, it was warmer and sunnier in Michigan on Tuesday than it was here, David lucked out, he didn't have to shovel.  It's melting now though, it was in the 40's yesterday and supposed to get up to about 50 today. 
The puppy is growing like a weed and now interesting enough to Ryssa to try to play with, he plays with her but she gets a little over exuberant and overwhelms him a bit at times, and his little ears do not a squeak toy make, although when she pulls on them, he squeaks, can't say I blame him. He's getting the potty training down pretty well for being so young, I take him out with the others and if I somehow don't catch him, he uses the puppy pad, or at least the edge of it, he occasionally misses, but mostly he's been going out with Ryssa, fortunately he likes the snow. 
Anyway, now that I've written a short story on the puppy, it's just been busy here, taking my Aunt places and helping Marla and just my own stuff I'm trying to get done. David got his bonus last night, wasn't expecting it until next Wednesday coming up as they usually give it to him with his paycheck, but a nice surprise, so I'll go do the last minute stuff today and then next week we'll just wait until the day after Christmas to do the grocery shopping for the next couple weeks, and that way we can get any after Christmas clearance stuff we want. 
I hope and pray that everyone and families are doing well, having safe travels, and an all around great Christmas/Hanukkah, or whatever holiday is celebrated, season, with lots of love and laughter. 
Okay, I'm off to finish getting caught up, last week is a lost cause for me so I'll just go back and look at it through the summary. 
Love you all, have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all. I've spent most of the day getting mailings out -- I spearheaded a review of 8 different documents plus the mailing list of nearly 500 names for the packet to go to. I think we were more efficient before emails and scanners...we had to get together physically in a room and work out edits, phrasing, etc. Now the attachments make a round-robin several times and we manage it within MS Word starting with an original and then 'tracking changes" and accepting or rejecting them until a final is reached. The back and forth and very minor changes can become frustrating; not to mention that not all scanners are equal so when I asked for a document to be signed and scanned for me to send to printer - I had to keep having it resent to get the extra lines and spots off of it. I ended up using very light "white out" painting just to get it done. But it's now in the printer's hands - they'll send me a proof on Monday and then we'll go through another round of reviews/approvals.
> 
> I also had to "scrub" through the data file as it's coming from an old system while we're building the new HRIS (Human Resources Information System) and payroll. This was a file pulled from October when the sale of the company was final so I've had to go through and add new hires and delete terminations, change addresses, etc. But at least the file will do double duty since it will be loaded directly into the new system. It's just that my eyes are beginning to cross.
> 
> ...


Okay, I thought I was energetic this morning as I drink my coffee and catch up with you all, now after seeing all you have planned, I think I need more coffee and a nap. lol
Be sure you breathe through all that. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love your recipes for the butters. I've made calendula and comfrey balms and like them for elbows and lips, so may be making more beauty products in the future.
> 
> Your talk of being on a stool reminded me of the other morning. Since I took the consulting job, I've been getting up and getting moving right away with shower, etc. rather than spending an hour or more in my pj's. Some mornings get pretty hectic especially if I'm driving the 45 minutes into the office. The other morning, I wanted to grab a box of tissues to take into the office but since I live with giants, they were all on top of the soffit above the cabinets in the laundry room. I had the choice of getting on a stool or knocking a box down with a broom handle--I chose the broom handle route. Getting the broom out from the corner ended up toppling over the ironing board and mop, and then when the tissue box dropped down it hit the blocking mat I had on top of the washer and that and the drying bell shapes all went onto the floor -- including loose blocking pins. It was not a fun morning...so I vote that you have someone else put up the decorations....even avoiding the ladder can be dangerous.


 :shock: Oh my, I hope you don't have another morning like that anytime soon, but at least you were not injured in the adventure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh! Happy Birthday Paula!!!!! Hope it's a fabulous day, and hope that you are healing quite well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! Thanks for the wonderful recipes and I am very happy to report that we did indeed try the pork loin recipe from last week and it was sooo delicious. As always, we have left over pork that has been frozen for taco night. My answer to all leftovers is to make tacos which are easy and filling. Yes, we are all running around making last minute preparations for Christmas. so I better hurry and get the last of my knitting done which is a scarf for one of my grandsons who will be going to the local mountains (Big Bear) on Christmas Day. Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65, Love the pictures of the four-leggers. Beautiful knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


It looks great, Kaye Jo! and I love little Gizmo.(?)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE.. Darrowill and the heat.... I posted this on the old TP instead of here...
> 
> Good heavens we got to 44.4c here also today... Sat. And it was a blasting hot wind. SAM... NO WAY would you want to have this temp!
> 
> ...


It's happened in Texas a couple times when I lived there, the parent that doesn't usually take the child to the care giver forgot that they had the child, the one mother had to be sedated, she had parked in such a way that when anyone was walking by they couldn't see in the car as she was up against a wall, they say if you are not usually the transport for a young one, to put you cell phone, purse, or right shoe on the car seat or even just in the back seat on the floor in front of the car seat, you aren't going anywhere without your shoe or cell phone, I've been known to forget my purse, but I always remember my knitting. I don't think knitting needles in a car seat would be a good idea though either. 
Such a sad and horrible event to happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot and heading out and about


Have a wonderful day!!! 
I' just waiting for Marla to pick my up around 8 to head out to do last minute shopping. David is going to go fishing I think, when he gets up. 
If he can pull himself away from playing with puppy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to you Paula.
> 
> I've kept up with the TP from where I posted but not yet looked at the first 5 pages. Maybe sometime. Now is a time I wish we didn't have so much clutter. I make an effrt and then David takes it ack. I threw out some old diaries- and David got me to take them out the bin as they might be interesting.


 You definitely have your hands full, I hope that it all goes fairly smoothly for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just added the pom pom.
> 
> Off to bed as it is past midnight. Gage fell asleep watch Rudolph the red nosed reindeer.
> 
> Check in tomorrow morning


Oh so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO...don't worry ladies I am NOT getting on the ladder even if it means nothing gets hung! LOL.....heck I can't walk around my house without falling so I'm sure not about to try climbing a ladder though I must confess that at the store the other day I did climb up a ladder to reach something I wanted on the top shelf and there was no one around. Another customer say me and came over to "watch my back" just to be sure. If I attempted something like that here good old Sydney would probably know me and the ladder down! LOL


 I could just see you hanging on to a shelf dangling in the air as the ladder went crashing after Sydney, so the ladder is a definite DON'T. lol
I am bad about climbing on anything and everything, thankfully I don't often fall unless I'm watching where I'm walking, :roll: I climb up the shelves at the store from time to time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra65, Love the pictures of the four-leggers. Beautiful knitting. Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks great, Kaye Jo! and I love little Gizmo.(?)


Thank you, it was a nice quick knit, I think she'll love it.

He is a cutie isn't he, and he has a wonderful personality, and smart. I'll try to get a good pic of his sister when she's here on Monday, Marla finally named her, Nel is her name, we call her naughty Nelly as she is full of piss and vinegar. lolol Told Marla she really doesn't want her to live up to that name though and get really naughty. :lol: 
Daisy is doing well, she's a smart pup, too smart for her own good, she will take to obedience training very well, want to do some agility with her too in order to keep her busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do take care when driving with the deer! I am hoping someone will help me out! It most likely is just I am using the wrong outlets!


You need a youngster to sort it for you, they can get anything to work. lol
Probably because they spend so much time with technology.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie could you please move close to me so I can learn your awesome crafts you do ? Or maybe I could just move around and have a world wide trip of learning from the friends I have here at the tea party table 🤓


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love your recipes for the butters. I've made calendula and comfrey balms and like them for elbows and lips, so may be making more beauty products in the future.
> 
> Your talk of being on a stool reminded me of the other morning. Since I took the consulting job, I've been getting up and getting moving right away with shower, etc. rather than spending an hour or more in my pj's. Some mornings get pretty hectic especially if I'm driving the 45 minutes into the office. The other morning, I wanted to grab a box of tissues to take into the office but since I live with giants, they were all on top of the soffit above the cabinets in the laundry room. I had the choice of getting on a stool or knocking a box down with a broom handle--I chose the broom handle route. Getting thebroom out from the corner ended up toppling over the ironing board and mop, and then when the tissue box dropped down it hit the blocking mat I had on top of the washer and that and the drying bell shapes all went onto the floor -- including loose blocking pins. It was not a fun morning...so I vote that you have someone else put up the decorations....even avoiding the ladder can be dangerous.


Sorry Rookie but that was funny . I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does something like that , and isn't it wierd how it usually happens when you are very short on time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was quite a marathon knit - don't think i would go at it quite that hard. i have size 50 straight needles - will need to look for a pair of circulars size 50. --- sam


I have a pair of circs you can borrow, should I bring them to KAP? LOL
No, really, I'll bring them for you if you'd like.  They are ginormous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, another wonderful array of recipes. Will certainly try some of the soups. Ladies, summaries are always so helpful - thank you.

Kiwifrau - glad your hospital stay was short.
Rookie - sounds like your job is very interesting allbeit hectic...and you still have to find time to prepare for your coming feast.
Martina - so sorry to hear such sad news. Prayers for your sister and your friends.

Gwen - congratulations to your brother on being selected to be the official Santa on the Christmas card. 

Bonnie - your mitts are gorgeous. Nice job on the pillows too.

Julie -sorry you're having so much trouble with your hip. Is there some anti-inflamatory med you can take?

Paula - Happy birthday. Hope you have plans for this special day.

Poledra - Cute pictures of your furry friends. Love the one of the three outside, all in a line....going potty? The sweater for Marla is lovely. 

Safe travels for those of you who are visiting family elsewhere. I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year.

I have a few things left to do so I'd better get at it. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Sonja. We are taking a quick break to eat before doing more shopping.


Hope you get everything you need and that the weather is as nice your side as it is over here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, love all the projects you finished, but the mitts are fabulous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


The sweater is lovely . What a great gift Marla is going to get .

The little puppy sure has grown and looks fit and healthy considering how young he was . His bangs are lovely hide the scissors 
Still getting over when my husband did that to poor Mishka 😀


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so proud of my brother. He has been the official EAA Santa for over 20 years. This year they took a picture (they have taken many over the years) and made it into the official EAA Vintage division's Christmas card. He was Santa to once again over 300 children in one evening about 2 weeks ago up in Oskosh WI.


Oh how awesome!! The card is fabulous, I love the way they did everything in grayscale except for Santa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you your mom and all of you, I hope you are able to have as merry a Christmas as possible, through it all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


budasha said:


> Sam, another wonderful array of recipes. Will certainly try some of the soups. Ladies, summaries are always so helpful - thank you.
> 
> Kiwifrau - glad your hospital stay was short.
> Rookie - sounds like your job is very interesting allbeit hectic...and you still have to find time to prepare for your coming feast.
> ...


 A Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you to Liz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party. The salmon recipes and the hot chocolate really appeal.
> Thanks for the summary Kate
> Sorry you have to have more tests Melody and I hope they sort out the problem quickly.
> Please include my sister in your prayers. Her tests came back positive for cancer and she is here till second Jan then goes for pre op tests then has surgery on the 8 th Jan
> ...


Oh dear, Prayers going up for you all, hoping that everyone gets the best possible news. 
Hugs and blessing going out to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, amazingly, I seem to be caught up, at least for a few minutes, Marla is on her way and bringing Nell to play with Gizmo while we are gone, so maybe I'll be able to get a decent pic. 
HOHOHO!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Rookie but that was funny . I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does something like that , and isn't it wierd how it usually happens when you are very short on time


When I got home later, I mentioned to DH and asked if he could tell...he couldn't. But, the next day, there was a supply of tissues, paper towels and toilet paper in a much lower cabinet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a pair of circs you can borrow, should I bring them to KAP? LOL
> No, really, I'll bring them for you if you'd like.  They are ginormous.


Were you able to buy them or did someone make them for you?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning lovelies. Just past 10 am. Have had all my meds and set the new ones aside as they have to be taken 2 more times today. Looking forward to being pain free soon hopefully.

Got a rolling pon last night so hoping to make the gingerbread men today. Gage has been begging me to make them for him. He said....Mom our house will smell like Christmas. &#9786;

Need to do laundry and not really wanting to.

This is what I woke up to about 9 am .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was expensive - starbuck's is based in seattle - so is seattle's best coffee and several others as well - there is at least one - sometimes two coffee shops in every block downtown and they all do a booming business. there are also at least one outdoor kiosk selling coffee in every block - it is the most coffee drinking place i have ever lived. don't drink near as much coffee as i did when i lived there. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Don't know Sam Still reeling from what my son paid last year for two lattes and two sandwiches just under £14 so don't want to know what they cost this year .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good time. --- sam


NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot and heading out and about


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday paula - did you blow out all of your candles? hope you have a great day of celebration. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think in my case it is that there is a lack of things to do - life has become a little bit of a rut - but after all is said and done i am fairly content. but i have had times in my life where i kept running into myself - far too busy - so i keep trying to reach a happy medium.

good to hear form you karena - are you ready for the holidays. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam,
> Sometimes when days seem to have no beginning nor end it is a sign you do too much. Back off and sit still for a while, sort of meditate. Think of exactly what is so important that it can't fit in a convenient schedule somewhere then question if it need be done at all. Time to trim back and not apologize for it.
> Merry Christmas.
> Karena.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cute puppy - what breed is it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you Sam, and our summary Ladies for the wonderful start, some interesting recipes there Sam, I'll have to save at least a few of those to try.
> Life has just been busy here, and we got about 6 inches of snow, it was warmer and sunnier in Michigan on Tuesday than it was here, David lucked out, he didn't have to shovel.  It's melting now though, it was in the 40's yesterday and supposed to get up to about 50 today.
> The puppy is growing like a weed and now interesting enough to Ryssa to try to play with, he plays with her but she gets a little over exuberant and overwhelms him a bit at times, and his little ears do not a squeak toy make, although when she pulls on them, he squeaks, can't say I blame him. He's getting the potty training down pretty well for being so young, I take him out with the others and if I somehow don't catch him, he uses the puppy pad, or at least the edge of it, he occasionally misses, but mostly he's been going out with Ryssa, fortunately he likes the snow.
> Anyway, now that I've written a short story on the puppy, it's just been busy here, taking my Aunt places and helping Marla and just my own stuff I'm trying to get done. David got his bonus last night, wasn't expecting it until next Wednesday coming up as they usually give it to him with his paycheck, but a nice surprise, so I'll go do the last minute stuff today and then next week we'll just wait until the day after Christmas to do the grocery shopping for the next couple weeks, and that way we can get any after Christmas clearance stuff we want.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out really well - love the color. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have never thought of tacos - thanks for the idea. hope you get all your knitting done and hope you and your family have a great holiday together. --- sam --- my idea of going to the mountains to ski is standing in front of the fireplace in my ski sweater with a drink in my hand watching all those freezing people outside.



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Thanks for the wonderful recipes and I am very happy to report that we did indeed try the pork loin recipe from last week and it was sooo delicious. As always, we have left over pork that has been frozen for taco night. My answer to all leftovers is to make tacos which are easy and filling. Yes, we are all running around making last minute preparations for Christmas. so I better hurry and get the last of my knitting done which is a scarf for one of my grandsons who will be going to the local mountains (Big Bear) on Christmas Day. Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sure - i'll see if i can have all the yarn by then. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have a pair of circs you can borrow, should I bring them to KAP? LOL
> No, really, I'll bring them for you if you'd like.  They are ginormous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary trims max's bangs every so often - he has no talent when it comes to trimming bangs believe me. she looks like an abused dog by the time he is done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The sweater is lovely . What a great gift Marla is going to get .
> 
> The little puppy sure has grown and looks fit and healthy considering how young he was . His bangs are lovely hide the scissors
> Still getting over when my husband did that to poor Mishka 😀


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a satellite dish on the side of the house- hoping I may find someone technically minded before too long! It is hopefully just something small!


Do you get any free satellite channels there? Here TV has gotten ridiculously expensive & they have discontinued analogue so you must get it through satellite.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Bonnie could you please move close to me so I can learn your awesome crafts you do ? Or maybe I could just move around and have a world wide trip of learning from the friends I have here at the tea party table 🤓


 :thumbup: I was going to say, at least I'm a whole lot closer than others but upon thinking, most of those who attend KAP are actually closer even thought they are in a different country :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - that was expensive - starbuck's is based in seattle - so is seattle's best coffee and several others as well - there is at least one - sometimes two coffee shops in every block downtown and they all do a booming business. there are also at least one outdoor kiosk selling coffee in every block - it is the most coffee drinking place i have ever lived. don't drink near as much coffee as i did when i lived there. --- sam


There are quite a few coffee shops around here too. When I worked downtown Chicago, there was a shop or kiosk every block. In the suburbs, there are at least 1 sometimes 2 per town. We have Starbucks, Seattle's Best, Caribou, GrandmaJean's, Einstein Bros. and a few other specialty stores plus Dunkin'Donuts and McDonalds. I like my home-brewed Keurig--I get the k-pods at Tuesday Morning so pay less than 1/2 price for them. I do like my coffee flavors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of another vertically challenged person who uses a broom to get things down & I can certainly relate to having 14 other things fall too. Lol



RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love your recipes for the butters. I've made calendula and comfrey balms and like them for elbows and lips, so may be making more beauty products in the future.
> 
> Your talk of being on a stool reminded me of the other morning. Since I took the consulting job, I've been getting up and getting moving right away with shower, etc. rather than spending an hour or more in my pj's. Some mornings get pretty hectic especially if I'm driving the 45 minutes into the office. The other morning, I wanted to grab a box of tissues to take into the office but since I live with giants, they were all on top of the soffit above the cabinets in the laundry room. I had the choice of getting on a stool or knocking a box down with a broom handle--I chose the broom handle route. Getting the broom out from the corner ended up toppling over the ironing board and mop, and then when the tissue box dropped down it hit the blocking mat I had on top of the washer and that and the drying bell shapes all went onto the floor -- including loose blocking pins. It was not a fun morning...so I vote that you have someone else put up the decorations....even avoiding the ladder can be dangerous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess that's why we were seeing TV ads about getting your healthcare enrollment done by ?Dec1



RookieRetiree said:


> Those pillows would fit so well in my office upstairs which is all in the Northwoods design.
> 
> Yes, the job is intense, but doing this kind of work has always had it's busiest time over the holidays so I'm kind of used to that. Benefits here in the US are usually under review for possible new contracts etc. starting in June. The review and proposals and negotiations and contracting take until September and then set up, communications, re-enrollment all happen in October & early November. Communication to vendors and entries into payroll happen in December for January effective dates and then January and February are used to re-review that everything got entered for the year and then just a little slower time between March & June. It becomes very cyclical. But implementing new systems and payroll at the same time makes it pretty crazy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> wow - that was expensive - starbuck's is based in seattle - so is seattle's best coffee and several others as well - there is at least one - sometimes two coffee shops in every block downtown and they all do a booming business. there are also at least one outdoor kiosk selling coffee in every block - it is the most coffee drinking place i have ever lived. don't drink near as much coffee as i did when i lived there. --- sam


You should live in Sweden Sam ,they love their coffee . The worlds 3rd largest coffee consumers . We don't take a tea break we take a coffee break


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few coffee shops around here too. When I worked downtown Chicago, there was a shop or kiosk every block. In the suburbs, there are at least 1 sometimes 2 per town. We have Starbucks, Seattle's Best, Caribou, GrandmaJean's, Einstein Bros. and a few other specialty stores plus Dunkin'Donuts and McDonalds. I like my home-brewed Keurig--I get the k-pods at Tuesday Morning so pay less than 1/2 price for them. I do like my coffee flavors.


Here it's Tim Hortons everywhere, I think Lloydminster has 4 of them & the drive thru line never ends :roll: And Starbucks. We don't go to either very often. DH says McDonalds coffee is best of all & is usually $1 & you often get a refill


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Paula! Hope you have a fantastic day and many more to come!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few coffee shops around here too. When I worked downtown Chicago, there was a shop or kiosk every block. In the suburbs, there are at least 1 sometimes 2 per town. We have Starbucks, Seattle's Best, Caribou, GrandmaJean's, Einstein Bros. and a few other specialty stores plus Dunkin'Donuts and McDonalds. I like my home-brewed Keurig--I get the k-pods at Tuesday Morning so pay less than 1/2 price for them. I do like my coffee flavors.


Here Costa coffee shops are everywhere and I was going to say there are a lot of Starbucks too but in the town closest to me there is only one but the bigger cities have a few and of course macdonalds is everywhere


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you an email....


RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love your recipes for the butters. I've made calendula and comfrey balms and like them for elbows and lips, so may be making more beauty products in the future.
> 
> Your talk of being on a stool reminded me of the other morning. Since I took the consulting job, I've been getting up and getting moving right away with shower, etc. rather than spending an hour or more in my pj's. Some mornings get pretty hectic especially if I'm driving the 45 minutes into the office. The other morning, I wanted to grab a box of tissues to take into the office but since I live with giants, they were all on top of the soffit above the cabinets in the laundry room. I had the choice of getting on a stool or knocking a box down with a broom handle--I chose the broom handle route. Getting the broom out from the corner ended up toppling over the ironing board and mop, and then when the tissue box dropped down it hit the blocking mat I had on top of the washer and that and the drying bell shapes all went onto the floor -- including loose blocking pins. It was not a fun morning...so I vote that you have someone else put up the decorations....even avoiding the ladder can be dangerous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's Tim Hortons everywhere, I think Lloydminster has 4 of them & the drive thru line never ends :roll: And Starbucks. We don't go to either very often. DH says McDonalds coffee is best of all & is usually $1 & you often get a refill


Every time I hear Mel say she is going to Tim Hortons I think of the children's book Horten hears a who 😀


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advise; will take it to heart myself. Thanks for sharing this.


Karena said:


> Sam,
> Sometimes when days seem to have no beginning nor end it is a sign you do too much. Back off and sit still for a while, sort of meditate. Think of exactly what is so important that it can't fit in a convenient schedule somewhere then question if it need be done at all. Time to trim back and not apologize for it.
> Merry Christmas.
> Karena.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really turned out nicely. I know she will love it.


Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a pair of plastic 50 needles and was thinking I could cut a small hole in the side just under the top and on the top and slip in a piece of clothes line as a cable.....just trying to be creative here.....LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Were you able to buy them or did someone make them for you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just on page 2 and won't get much further today. 

Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about your mom. So close to the Holidays, but there is nothing more important than being there for your mom. It is an honor to do something like this for her and such a gift of love. This is the most important journey she will ever make and you are helping make it easier with your love. Although you will be exhausted mentally and physically, take the time to just hold her hand and talk with her softly of lovely memories. Precious, precious time. Big Hugs

Martina, still thinking of you dear and knowing you are dealing with a lot right now and trying to be there for your sister. Sending you love and Healing Wishes. There are many on here who have heard this diagnosis and are still here visiting with you so speak up whenever you need to talk.

I must go and start getting ready as we are going out with a friend but Bonnie, those mittens are absolutely gorgeous!!!! The pillows came out great and yes, the animals lined up so well. You have them well trained. Gwen, those body butters will be such a great gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was a nice quick knit, I think she'll love it.
> 
> He is a cutie isn't he, and he has a wonderful personality, and smart. I'll try to get a good pic of his sister when she's here on Monday, Marla finally named her, Nel is her name, we call her naughty Nelly as she is full of piss and vinegar. lolol Told Marla she really doesn't want her to live up to that name though and get really naughty. :lol:
> Daisy is doing well, she's a smart pup, too smart for her own good, she will take to obedience training very well, want to do some agility with her too in order to keep her busy.


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Grandmapaula.

Hope it is a very special day of celebration surrounded by friends and family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You need a youngster to sort it for you, they can get anything to work. lol
> Probably because they spend so much time with technology.


Of course my two are a bit far away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, another wonderful array of recipes. Will certainly try some of the soups. Ladies, summaries are always so helpful - thank you.
> 
> Kiwifrau - glad your hospital stay was short.
> Rookie - sounds like your job is very interesting allbeit hectic...and you still have to find time to prepare for your coming feast.
> ...


Unfortunately anti-inflamatories are out because of being on the Warfarin. (Coumadin)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Paula!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning lovelies. Just past 10 am. Have had all my meds and set the new ones aside as they have to be taken 2 more times today. Looking forward to being pain free soon hopefully.
> 
> Got a rolling pon last night so hoping to make the gingerbread men today. Gage has been begging me to make them for him. He said....Mom our house will smell like Christmas. ☺
> 
> ...


Looking cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get any free satellite channels there? Here TV has gotten ridiculously expensive & they have discontinued analogue so you must get it through satellite.


I thought not- but this is a Freeview box for satellite- Analogue has been discontinued several years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear of another vertically challenged person who uses a broom to get things down & I can certainly relate to having 14 other things fall too. Lol


At nearly 5'6", I've never felt vertically challenged; I'm the tallest girl in the family and the tallest boy is maybe 6'. But, married to 6'4" with everyone else close to 6' (even all the girls) I'm now the shorty and things put "up" to be out of the way of the grandkids or to use all storage space possible is way out of my reach!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess that's why we were seeing TV ads about getting your healthcare enrollment done by ?Dec1


The TV ads were probably more for the Medicare plans which has their annual enrollments around the same time as most company's do. But, there are other ads that remind watchers that they have until the end of the year to use up any Flex Spending Funds they may have set aside for glasses, hearing aids, etc. It can be very confusing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra - love the shawl and the little puppy. Pup Lover posts photos of Gizmo from her area and I thought you were talking about that Gizmo for awhile. 

Time to get some work done around here..TTYL.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, Bonnie!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Joanne, I'm so sorry to hear your mom is doing so poorly. It's never easy to lose them but particularly sad that this time of year. ( I know as I lost my Dad Dec 26 & my stepdad Dec 24.). I hope they can keep her pain free so her passing is peaceful


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

martina said:


> I am sorry to hear about your Mother. You and your family are in my prayers.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I second that. Do not approach that ladder.
> 
> Martina my heart breaks for you. Hugs and prayers.
> 
> Joanne I pray for a peaceful passing.


Thank you, Mel!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am back up unable to sleep at 2.30am. DH is snoring like a bull in the next room....don't you just hate it when you can't sleep and they can......or is that just me?! :lol: Sorry to hear about Martina's sister and Nannyof3's mum, never easy at any time of year, but somehow worse at Christmas. Going to read for a while and see if I can get to feeling sleepy. Night all.


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sorry Martina on the news of your sister I will pray for you both as I know how hard it was on my sisters.
> Joanne I will hold your family up in pray as you walk through this hard time.


Thank you so much, xoxo


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to mom and you and family - may be spirit of the season get you through this difficult time. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of you too Joanne.


Thank you!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joanne/Nannyof3
> 
> So sorry to hear of your Mom's declining health. Tough times around the holidays. Praying for you and your family and lots of hugs.


Thank you for the hugs!! It's wonderful to feel the love from friends!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Prayers for you your mom and all of you, I hope you are able to have as merry a Christmas as possible, through it all.[/quot
> 
> Thank you, Poledra.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm just on page 2 and won't get much further today.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about your mom. So close to the Holidays, but there is nothing more important than being there for your mom. It is an honor to do something like this for her and such a gift of love. This is the most important journey she will ever make and you are helping make it easier with your love. Although you will be exhausted mentally and physically, take the time to just hold her hand and talk with her softly of lovely memories. Precious, precious time. Big Hugs
> 
> ...


Thank you, Daralene. You will also be especially remembered in my prayers as you face this first Christmas without your Mom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> At nearly 5'6", I've never felt vertically challenged; I'm the tallest girl in the family and the tallest boy is maybe 6'. But, married to 6'4" with everyone else close to 6' (even all the girls) I'm now the shorty and things put "up" to be out of the way of the grandkids or to use all storage space possible is way out of my reach!


I'm 5'6" to and the shorty in the house all the rest are over 6' They come in handy when I need something from up high


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, hope you have a great Birthday.

Cathy, I can't imagine how someone could forget a child in a car seat in such heat, crazy. I just can't believe someone is that absentminded.

Kaye, thst puppy sure is getting cute, I can't believe how fast they grow, ours had more than double in size in the 5 weeks we've had her, I don't think my porch will ever be the same, what a mess she creates. She has decided she like sleeping in the close, so I put her blanket in there, thought that was OK but yesterday I discovered she has decided to chew on the wall, I rubbed pepper into the spot & she has now started on another, Now what???
BTW, great sweater for Marla.

Well, must get off here, getting a slow start to the day, need to vacuum & get presents wrapped. DH brought home the Quonsset I bought for GS, he had painted it with spray paint, it looks good but stunk up the house, we both got up with headaches. I stenciled Vick Farm on the side, DIL says GS will " lose his mind" he will be so excited. I hope he likes it.

Well, I didn't hit send on this, got a phone call from my cousin in Owen Sound, Ontario- near Bubba Love- we had a great visit


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm just on page 2 and won't get much further today.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about your mom. So close to the Holidays, but there is nothing more important than being there for your mom. It is an honor to do something like this for her and such a gift of love. This is the most important journey she will ever make and you are helping make it easier with your love. Although you will be exhausted mentally and physically, take the time to just hold her hand and talk with her softly of lovely memories. Precious, precious time. Big Hugs
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At nearly 5'6", I've never felt vertically challenged; I'm the tallest girl in the family and the tallest boy is maybe 6'. But, married to 6'4" with everyone else close to 6' (even all the girls) I'm now the shorty and things put "up" to be out of the way of the grandkids or to use all storage space possible is way out of my reach!


Compared to me, you are tall, I'm barely 5'1" :lol:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

More wonderful recipes! I got hungry just looking at them. It's a snowy day so perfect for trying out some of the soups.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, when you run out f things to do, could you email e the body butter recipe no rush as I won't get to it until the new year.

I got most of the presents wrapped this morning. I still need t buy sow glue to tack down the rabbit fur on the mitts, had a bottle but when I went to use it last night it says not suitable for fabric so I'm hesitant to use it, better to buy something else than have a mess after all that work.

We are invited to DHs cousins for supper with them & other friends.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Christmas wishes to all here at the Tea Party ,especially to Sam,who has helped keep the tea leaves steeping after Fireball Dave went on to other projects. May you all feel the gentleness of this time of year and receive renewed strength to carry on in 2016.
Blessings and peace to all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, hope you have a great Birthday.
> 
> Kaye, thst puppy sure is getting cute, I can't believe how fast they grow, ours had more than double in size in the 5 weeks we've had her, I don't think my porch will ever be the same, what a mess she creates. She has decided she like sleeping in the close, so I put her blanket in there, thought that was OK but yesterday I discovered she has decided to chew on the wall, I rubbed pepper into the spot & she has now started on another, Now what???


Go to your pet store and get a spray bottle of Grannick's Bitter Apple spray. You can probably also get it from your veternarian. It works wonders. At the same time, get her some chew bones so she has an alternative as she is cutting teeth and needs to chew to get them out and make her gums feel better. Be sure not to let her chew on an old shoe, as she will then think that all shoes are to be chewed upon. Good luck. I went through this (long ago as Molly is now 10) and still have remnants of chew marks on the legs of some of my furniture. But, the Bitter Apple worked. You can probably also get it on Amazon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You should live in Sweden Sam ,they love their coffee . The worlds 3rd largest coffee consumers . We don't take a tea break we take a coffee break


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back riversong200 - let us know if you try any of the soups and what you thought of it. this is certainly soup weather. --- sam



riversong200 said:


> More wonderful recipes! I got hungry just looking at them. It's a snowy day so perfect for trying out some of the soups.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah 2cats - how are you? Christmas blessings to you and yours. --- sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Christmas wishes to all here at the Tea Party ,especially to Sam,who has helped keep the tea leaves steeping after Fireball Dave went on to other projects. May you all feel the gentleness of this time of year and receive renewed strength to carry on in 2016.
> Blessings and peace to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just sent them. 



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, when you run out f things to do, could you email e the body butter recipe no rush as I won't get to it until the new year.
> 
> I got most of the presents wrapped this morning. I still need t buy sow glue to tack down the rabbit fur on the mitts, had a bottle but when I went to use it last night it says not suitable for fabric so I'm hesitant to use it, better to buy something else than have a mess after all that work.
> 
> We are invited to DHs cousins for supper with them & other friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan Sam. Enjoy the extra time for yourself; you sure deserve it!


thewren said:


> NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Laundry is done woo hoo &#128077;&#128077;

Lazy day here. Just watching movies and knitting of course. 

Snow has slowed down since earlier but it is still falling.

Will check in later.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It depends if I've got to pay someone! I have no set up manuals, and am not sure I have connected it right- I need to get my glasses out to see if I can read what terminal is what!


Julie put the model number on line and you should be able to download manuals I had to do that with the tv I was given


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just tolet you all know I am getting some reading done but not commenting- hoping to keep up but no guarantee.
David starts at what doing and just goes at it. I do a bit get tired have a beak. Don't know what to do so fiddle around yet more. He really does get so much more than me done!
Anyway it is cool and wet here today. And now to have some breakfast and start packing again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started this one this afternoon while doing laundry. Supposed to be a heart. Looks wonky to me. Lol


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Just saw this clip, someone posted it on another forum from a kid's concert she saw... These children are just so talented!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you crocheters and wanna be crocheters ---- sam

http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2015/12/crochet-star-garland/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+flaxandtwine+%28flax+%26+twine%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good to me. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Started this one this afternoon while doing laundry. Supposed to be a heart. Looks wonky to me. Lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think you will find any snow here in ohio either carol. safe travels to you and yours over the holiday. --- sam


~~~Thanks, Sam. I keep on hoping! We had a dusting last night, but, alas.....it was gone by morning.  
We'll wave as we pass by on the turnpike!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Go to your pet store and get a spray bottle of Grannick's Bitter Apple spray. You can probably also get it from your veternarian. It works wonders. At the same time, get her some chew bones so she has an alternative as she is cutting teeth and needs to chew to get them out and make her gums feel better. Be sure not to let her chew on an old shoe, as she will then think that all shoes are to be chewed upon. Good luck. I went through this (long ago as Molly is now 10) and still have remnants of chew marks on the legs of some of my furniture. But, the Bitter Apple worked. You can probably also get it on Amazon.


Thanks, I think we are running into Lloyd n Monday so I will see it I can get some. She has lots of other things to chew, rawhide bones, toys, boxes, an antler, sticks dnt knw why she would chew the wall :roll: :roll: Silly dog


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


We would hardly be expecting you to stop celebrating & start the new party


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just sent them.


Got them, thanks, Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, cute star garland

Mel, another great hat, what are you doing with all of them?

I saw this today on aging, very funny.

http://stg.do/9i0c


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> for all you crocheters and wanna be crocheters ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2015/12/crochet-star-garland/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+flaxandtwine+%28flax+%26+twine%29


Thank you Sam looks like an ideal project to start me going again with learning to crochet


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you have so much bad news at this time of year, I hope your sister can find a good treatment.
> 
> Julie, hope your hip is doing better today.
> 
> ...


Beautiful handiwork!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! I want some of all of it, Please


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's my idea as well. We used to ski as DH was a ski instructor and ski patrolman back in the day when I did not know him...thank God!!! I am done with all the knitting for my grandson and now putting things away. I made three batches of fudge and three batches of spicy rosemary pecans all which will leave my house by Monday. I am not much of a chocolate lover, now for cheese, I will wrap my mouth around it anytime,anywhere. DH went out on his road bike and did ride 15 miles, came back a little sore but happy that he is progressing. Now I've got to clean my messy yarn room and retire my needles for a few days.


thewren said:


> i would have never thought of tacos - thanks for the idea. hope you get all your knitting done and hope you and your family have a great holiday together. --- sam --- my idea of going to the mountains to ski is standing in front of the fireplace in my ski sweater with a drink in my hand watching all those freezing people outside.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Paula.

So sorry about your mom, Joanne. DarnLZne said it so well; your time with her is so important. Just holding her hand will mean a lot. Be kind to yourself too. It's an emotionally tiring time.

Beautiful gifts, Bonnie and Kaye. Lucky recipients!

Julie and Mel, prayers that your pains go away.

Most of my girls have left for holiday/semester break. I close the house at 6pm on the 23rd. The girls don't return until Jan. 17. I will have one back early (special dispensation from the board,) is because she's in a program that starts Jan 4. I brought the girls some "study snacks" a couple nights and you'd have thought I brought them champagne and caviar. The board chair brought me a Christmas card and a nice bonus and said I made their job easier. I'm finding it more a delight than a job.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday Paula.
> 
> So sorry about your mom, Joanne. DarnLZne said it so well; your time with her is so important. Just holding her hand will mean a lot. Be kind to yourself too. It's an emotionally tiring time.
> 
> ...


It is wonderful reading your adventures with this new job. I am so glad that it is going well and the girls are bonding well with you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am on long enough to wish GrandmaPaula a very Happy Birthday. I sincerely hope you are feeling better now and enjoying the holidays. 

I have tomorrow off from work so Christmas shopping is on my list as well as attending church. I went out for about 15 minutes of shopping tonight. I am so tired right now, so I will try to catch up later. I hope everyone is well and enjoying the holidays.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm finding it more a delight than a job.


I am so happy for your having discovered this rewarding opportunity. What a contribution you are also making in the lives of these young women. Each of you will be better, in many ways, for the many and varied ways you interact with them.

Blessings on you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am so happy for your having discovered this rewarding opportunity. What a contribution you are also making in the lives of these young women. Each of you will be better, in many ways, for the many and varied ways you interact with them.
> 
> Blessings on you all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


They are truly a blessing to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you are enjoying your position. Obviously the girls love you to pieces and you are greatly appreciated.


machriste said:


> Happy birthday Paula.
> 
> So sorry about your mom, Joanne. DarnLZne said it so well; your time with her is so important. Just holding her hand will mean a lot. Be kind to yourself too. It's an emotionally tiring time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like you are having a blast - so glad it worked out for you. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy birthday Paula.
> 
> So sorry about your mom, Joanne. DarnLZne said it so well; your time with her is so important. Just holding her hand will mean a lot. Be kind to yourself too. It's an emotionally tiring time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking bag gwen - i am sure granddaughter is going to love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a recipe you might like - sounds good to me. --- sam

Eggnog Bread

Yields two 8x4x2 inch loaves

Bread

3 eggs
1 1/2 cups prepared eggnog
1 cup vegetable oil
1 1/2 cups sugar
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon rum extract
3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 cup chopped candied fruit
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Glaze

1 1/2 cups confectioners sugar, sifted
1/4 cup prepared eggnog
1/4 cup chopped candied fruit

Directions

Make the bread:

1. In a large bowl, beat eggs, eggnog and oil.

2. Add the sugar and extracts; mix well.

3. Combine 2-1/2 cups flour, baking powder, salt and nutmeg; gradually add to egg mixture.

4. Toss the fruit with remaining flour; stir into batter. Fold in walnuts.

5. Pour into two greased 8 x 4 x 2-in. loaf pans. Bake at 350° for 60-65 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

6. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.

Make the glaze:

1. Stir the eggnog into the confectioners sugar 1 tablespoon at a time until a thick glaze forms (you may not have to use all of the eggnog).

2. Drizzle the glaze over to the two loaves and top with additional candied fruit, if desired.

3. Let the loaves stand until the glaze is set, about 1 hour.

4. Transfer to airtight containers, or package in large gusseted cellophane bread bags for gift-giving.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/12/gift-this-eggnog-bread.html


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


Gorgeous, Gwen!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Machriste so happy that you are liking the position and that they are appreciative of you.

Gwen the bag is gorgeous.&#128077; 

Did these 2 tonight.

Bonnie I will probably either donate or put away as baby gifts or future craft sales.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...more great looking hats. Melody have you ever figured how any hats you can knit in a day? Just curious. What is the pattern you use? I may need to get a copy of it. Looking at doing some charity knitting.

Thanks for the compliment on the purse. I'm looking forward to trying some other patterns.



gagesmom said:


> Machriste so happy that you are liking the position and that they are appreciative of you.
> 
> Gwen the bag is gorgeous.👍
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The hats are so cute. Each one a little different,
That little gizmo is a real cutie.
At the lake, froze over 100 Swedish meatballs and now to make a double batch of lefsa. Gifts to wrap, house to clean and more groceries and cooking to do. But will get it done, seems to get done every year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another take on the braided ear warmer. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Headbands/Unbelievably-Easy-Cabled-Ear-Warmers


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam if you lived in NZ you would be a happy man, we Kiwis love our coffee too. Hubby and I have a coffee machine here at home and it's always in action.
I made these goodies today, so you could have a slice and a muffin with your coffee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machriste, I'm glad you are enjoying your job,makes life so much easier. Enjoy your Christmas break.

Gwen, that purse looks quite professional, I'm sure your GD will love it. Have you got most of the gifts done now?


Fan, that Bileys cheesecake looks wonderful, too bad you are so far away, or on second thought it's maybe better for my waist line that you are :lol: 

We had a great time tonight, good food company & visiting. 
Pretty chilly out there tonight -19C/-4F but with the wind -25/-10 so we are getting more normal , glad DS is home so I don't have to walk the dog. I even got my long johns(tights) out to wear, my knee aches terribly if I get too cold.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no idea how many I have made over the years. I can probably make 2 to 3 hats a day. Counted how many I have made this week so far....21. I will go on Ravelry tomorrow and then post for you the designer name and pattern name for the hats. I use the same pattern no matter the size of hat.

1:30am and I am up way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie you would be welcome to have some. Yes it's very rich but easy to make, just your basic no bake cheesecake recipe with a good slosh of Baileys Irish liqueur, and some chocolate through the mix too. The decorations are Lindt chocolate hollow teddy bears. Mmmmmm! I've had enough taste testing today, and the itching I get is making itself known.
Oh well got the menthol cooling gel, and cold packs from freezer handy.
But hey it's Christmas and we enjoy all the sinful goodies don't we?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


Gorgeous and I love the other photos of puppy and also the snow. Pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's happened in Texas a couple times when I lived there, the parent that doesn't usually take the child to the care giver forgot that they had the child, the one mother had to be sedated, she had parked in such a way that when anyone was walking by they couldn't see in the car as she was up against a wall, they say if you are not usually the transport for a young one, to put you cell phone, purse, or right shoe on the car seat or even just in the back seat on the floor in front of the car seat, you aren't going anywhere without your shoe or cell phone, I've been known to forget my purse, but I always remember my knitting. I don't think knitting needles in a car seat would be a good idea though either.
> Such a sad and horrible event to happen.


That is a very sad story.  But sad to say these parents didnt forget they had a child in the car.... just left them there while they (quickly) run into shopping centres. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear of another vertically challenged person who uses a broom to get things down & I can certainly relate to having 14 other things fall too. Lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just tolet you all know I am getting some reading done but not commenting- hoping to keep up but no guarantee.
> David starts at what doing and just goes at it. I do a bit get tired have a beak. Don't know what to do so fiddle around yet more. He really does get so much more than me done!
> Anyway it is cool and wet here today. And now to have some breakfast and start packing again.


Oh boy, I dont envy you with all that sorting and packing. Thank goodness we are all cooler.

Last night was awful lowest was 27c. I got up at 5am to get a drink and Oscar wanted to go out... UGH hot air out there. It was 35.5c at 8.30am :shock: Cool change here about 2pm and it dropped fast down to 18c. There is a fire about an hour and a bit away from me... it is downgraded now but a few have lost homes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> They are truly a blessing to me.


I'm so happy for you . I remember when you were debating what to do and now look how wonderful it's been . You definitely made the right choice . 
Is your time your own now till Jan 4 th ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


Wow that's great Gwen . Not surprised your daughter wants one it's lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> The hats are so cute. Each one a little different,
> That little gizmo is a real cutie.
> At the lake, froze over 100 Swedish meatballs and now to make a double batch of lefsa. Gifts to wrap, house to clean and more groceries and cooking to do. But will get it done, seems to get done every year.


The lake sounds lovey and you have been busy since you got there 
Is your lefse a sort of flat bread made with potatoes, flour butter and milk and made in a griddle ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machriste, I'm glad you are enjoying your job,makes life so much easier. Enjoy your Christmas break.
> 
> Gwen, that purse looks quite professional, I'm sure your GD will love it. Have you got most of the gifts done now?
> 
> ...


Glad you had a lovely time Bonnie , the long johns made me smile and remember when I was young . We would wear all the crazy fashions in the summer but as soon as the cold came fashion went out the window . 
As long as we were warm that's what mattered 
Here it can be freezing and people will still dress as if it's the middle of summer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have no idea how many I have made over the years. I can probably make 2 to 3 hats a day. Counted how many I have made this week so far....21. I will go on Ravelry tomorrow and then post for you the designer name and pattern name for the hats. I use the same pattern no matter the size of hat.
> 
> 1:30am and I am up way past my bedtime. See you all tomorrow


The hats are great Mel . I too was wondering what you were going to do with them all . I think you can now knit that pattern in your sleep 😀 I couldn't even knit one in a day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is quite funny, but there is a moral attached!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1713415118886053


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, I dont envy you with all that sorting and packing. Thank goodness we are all cooler.
> 
> Last night was awful lowest was 27c. I got up at 5am to get a drink and Oscar wanted to go out... UGH hot air out there. It was 35.5c at 8.30am :shock: Cool change here about 2pm and it dropped fast down to 18c. There is a fire about an hour and a bit away from me... it is downgraded now but a few have lost homes.


Those are some severe changes. We have had some summers like that here, but they are rare. I can't imagine trying to cope without A/C while it's that hot. Those kind of variations in temperatures would usually spawn some tornadoes too.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is quite funny, but there is a moral attached!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, I dont envy you with all that sorting and packing. Thank goodness we are all cooler.
> 
> Last night was awful lowest was 27c. I got up at 5am to get a drink and Oscar wanted to go out... UGH hot air out there. It was 35.5c at 8.30am :shock: Cool change here about 2pm and it dropped fast down to 18c. There is a fire about an hour and a bit away from me... it is downgraded now but a few have lost homes.


That's sad news about people losing there homes , hope no one was hurt 
That's a big drop in temperature . It's about 18c here in places down south very mild and sunny here to , going to be one of the mildest Decembers on record . Wierd


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely be right there. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam if you lived in NZ you would be a happy man, we Kiwis love our coffee too. Hubby and I have a coffee machine here at home and it's always in action.
> I made these goodies today, so you could have a slice and a muffin with your coffee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my great grandbaby is being dedicated today in kalamazoo. heather and family drove up yesterday so they could stay with phyllis overnight and leave there this morning - it is a good two hour drive from here. they brought sadie - who has not been still more than five minutes since she got here. i will be glad to see her go. lol

was up while it was still very dark - could not sleep so might as well be up - no doubt a nap will be necessary this afternoon after i get back from napoleon. ron has a plate of cookies for me and i never refuse free cookies. --- sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern, I have some leftover yarn that can make a few of these. Great idea. Thanks again.


thewren said:


> here is another take on the braided ear warmer. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Headbands/Unbelievably-Easy-Cabled-Ear-Warmers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy looking goodies!


Fan said:


> Sam if you lived in NZ you would be a happy man, we Kiwis love our coffee too. Hubby and I have a coffee machine here at home and it's always in action.
> I made these goodies today, so you could have a slice and a muffin with your coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Bonnie, gifts are done now! Thank goodness. Today will concentrate on cleaning up and actually getting a tree and other decorations up. DH and DD ar both available to help a lot thank goodness. I still am going to try to get a table runner made but if it doesn't happen it will bnot be a big deal at all.I wll be going over to oldest DD's on Thursdau to make cookies; the grandchildren told her they wanted me to come.

Now I do have youngest DD's birthday on the 26th and middle granddaughter 1/8 and oldest grandson's on 2/12 so I'll get something done for those. DD's can be postponed until she comes home from Florida. She leaves on the Dec. 27th to go to boyfriends's aunt's for their celebration in Del Ray Beach (near Miami) and won't be home until the 5th of January. We have our Grandpa's grab bag family get together on Jan 10th but all I have to do for that is fix finger foods. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Machriste, I'm glad you are enjoying your job,makes life so much easier. Enjoy your Christmas break.
> 
> Gwen, that purse looks quite professional, I'm sure your GD will love it. Have you got most of the gifts done now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is funny and that person so deserved to have it done to his car. I've been known to leave notes on cars that are illegally parked in handicappd spaces. Even though I have a permit if I'm having a good day I leave the handicapped spaces for those in more dire need for it. It really angers me to see soeone park in those spots illegally.



Lurker 2 said:


> This is quite funny, but there is a moral attached!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The summer I was pregnant with my youngest we didn't have air conditioning and I thought I would fry. Really can't imagine how you cope without it in such extreme temps. That summer I just sat in the livingroom with a fan on continually.


RookieRetiree said:


> Those are some severe changes. We have had some summers like that here, but they are rare. I can't imagine trying to cope without A/C while it's that hot. Those kind of variations in temperatures would usually spawn some tornadoes too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, how wonderful you got your presents all done. I think I am the same but this morning I remembered that I have 2 birthdays, DS and DGS and now I have to remember where I put them as I kept them separate. LOL

For all you grandparents with new grandchildren, I just found this in my photo file from a long time ago. Makes a nice memory.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I just updated my post....I have a few birthdays between now and February to do also....not too rushed though. Love the idea yu put up for those with newborns. Really cute.

Okay, got to check my email and then get busy. TTYL.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, how wonderful you got your presents all done. I think I am the same but this morning I remembered that I have 2 birthdays, DS and DGS and now I have to remember where I put them as I kept them separate. LOL
> 
> For all you grandparents with new grandchildren, I just found this in my photo file from a long time ago. Makes a nice memory.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Were you able to buy them or did someone make them for you?


 :mrgreen: Both, the owner at Brown Sheep made a few sets for the fiber fair two years ago, and so I asked if I could get a pair, $35 but well worth it if I ever want to actually use them.  He used 1/4" tubing (I think it's about that size) for the cable. I'll dig them out later and take a pic for you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, got quite a kick out of that link regarding the car parked in the Handicapped spot. That's a unique way of teaching a lesson he will never forget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning lovelies. Just past 10 am. Have had all my meds and set the new ones aside as they have to be taken 2 more times today. Looking forward to being pain free soon hopefully.
> 
> Got a rolling pon last night so hoping to make the gingerbread men today. Gage has been begging me to make them for him. He said....Mom our house will smell like Christmas. ☺
> 
> ...


Gingerbread, yum!!! I need to go get some cocoa powder so I can make some chocolate crinkles. Have fun, are you and Gage going to decorate them also?
Oh, you got your snow, hopefully it will stay for you until at least after Christmas day. 
Pain free would be wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that card with your brother on it is wonderful. How very special!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a cute puppy - what breed is it? --- sam


Shih Tzu/Chihuahua.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hihihi, he should have gotten a ticket for messing up the street also - he just throws the blue paper wherever it falls...
> :thumbup:


What got me was he was so cross, and yet so in the wrong!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that turned out really well - love the color. --- sam


Thank you, I think she will love it too, Teal is one of her favorite colors so was very happy when I found it out at the shop at Brown Sheep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So my presents are done but I am so behind on the house and don't feel like doing a thing. Perhaps the trip took it out of me and then we have been busy every day. Just too much going on at this time of year but wonderful too much so shouldn't complain. Well, if I had a maid I wouldn't mind being so busy. DGS's performance was just as wonderful today as the first time. Our friend thoroughly enjoyed it and it was so lovely to catch up on our lives. We live in the same town but don't see each other more than twice a year. She is active volunteering at a nursing home where her mother was and at a music school and taking piano lessons. Special lady. Now if I could just get in the cleaning mood. My own fault, but I took a fall in the middle of the night a few nights ago, so feels like I did too many exercises.    Here's to the cleaning elves coming in and doing all my work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, got quite a kick out of that link regarding the car parked in the Handicapped spot. That's a unique way of teaching a lesson he will never forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What got me was he was so cross, and yet so in the wrong!


Yes, me too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so happy for you . I remember when you were debating what to do and now look how wonderful it's been . You definitely made the right choice .
> Is your time your own now till Jan 4 th ?
> Sonja


Yes! And even after that with only one girl in the house, I will feel pretty free. Actually, so far, they have been so mature and responsible, I look toward to coming home to them. I think I'm going to miss them during break.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sure - i'll see if i can have all the yarn by then. --- sam


 If not, I can always bring you roving to knit up, that's what they used, looks so cool, I'm going to try it one of these years, but probably not this one, well, or the next either, I don't suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yes! And even after that with only one girl in the house, I will feel pretty free. Actually, so far, they have been so mature and responsible, I look toward to coming home to them. I think I'm going to miss them during break.


How is Anniecat, ? these days?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary trims max's bangs every so often - he has no talent when it comes to trimming bangs believe me. she looks like an abused dog by the time he is done. --- sam


 :shock: LOL! Poor pup, but he feels like he's doing something good for the pup so I guess it's okay. lol Thankfully Gizmo was smart enough not to sit still. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few coffee shops around here too. When I worked downtown Chicago, there was a shop or kiosk every block. In the suburbs, there are at least 1 sometimes 2 per town. We have Starbucks, Seattle's Best, Caribou, GrandmaJean's, Einstein Bros. and a few other specialty stores plus Dunkin'Donuts and McDonalds. I like my home-brewed Keurig--I get the k-pods at Tuesday Morning so pay less than 1/2 price for them. I do like my coffee flavors.


I LOVE my Keurig, I didn't think I would but it'd have to be pried out of my cold dead hands in order to get it away from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's Tim Hortons everywhere, I think Lloydminster has 4 of them & the drive thru line never ends :roll: And Starbucks. We don't go to either very often. DH says McDonalds coffee is best of all & is usually $1 & you often get a refill


I have to say, when it comes to just plain black brewed coffee, he's right, McD's does a very good job, and they still give you real cream instead of the stuff with partially hydrogenized soy or veggie oil in it, why in Gods green earth would I want that in my coffee, I just can't figure that one out, it has such a funky mouth feel. :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Every time I hear Mel say she is going to Tim Hortons I think of the children's book Horten hears a who 😀


LOL!!!!!!!!!! Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That really turned out nicely. I know she will love it.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course my two are a bit far away!


I was thinking that also, and it's rather unfortunate.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The good part of this time is that I'm spending more time with 4 yr. old grandson. Babysat last night, we're doing the first of our Christmas celebrations today, and then Christmas Eve and Day. Last night we went up to bed about 7:30. At 9:30 he was still talking away! Went up told him it was time to go to sleep, gave him a kiss and turned off the hall light (had neglected to do this--big mistake). I think his was asleep before I got to the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quote=Cashmeregma]So my presents are done but I am so behind on the house and don't feel like doing a thing. Perhaps the trip took it out of me and then we have been busy every day. Just too much going on at this time of year but wonderful too much so shouldn't complain. Well, if I had a maid I wouldn't mind being so busy. DGS's performance was just as wonderful today as the first time. Our friend thoroughly enjoyed it and it was so lovely to catch up on our lives. We live in the same town but don't see each other more than twice a year. She is active volunteering at a nursing home where her mother was and at a music school and taking piano lessons. Special lady. Now if I could just get in the cleaning mood. My own fault, but I took a fall in the middle of the night a few nights ago, so feels like I did too many exercises.    Here's to the cleaning elves coming in and doing all my work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Sorry you had a fall Daralene hope you don't feel to bad 
Glad you are having a lovely time and could you please send the cleaning elves my way when they have finished cleaning your home 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra - love the shawl and the little puppy. Pup Lover posts photos of Gizmo from her area and I thought you were talking about that Gizmo for awhile.
> 
> Time to get some work done around here..TTYL.


Thank you. Oh, I didn't think of him. lol I was adamant that he not be named Gizmo until David came home and declared that that was his name, I didn't have the heart to tell him no. :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

He's gorgeous Kaye


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, hope you have a great Birthday.
> 
> Cathy, I can't imagine how someone could forget a child in a car seat in such heat, crazy. I just can't believe someone is that absentminded.
> 
> ...


They do grow rapidly. :shock: Oh no! Make sure that the pup has things she's allowed to chew on, you might be able to spray the walls with a pepper spray or Bitter Apple, and I'd have your son purchase a wire crate for her, she can sleep in it with the door open but can't get to the wall, if you catch her chewing on something not approved, tell her no, and give her what she can have, I've never had a dog eat a wall, but the Goffin Cockatoo did a good job on the paneling in my trailer years ago, thankfully I loved the Goffin and hated the paneling. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a lovely time Bonnie , the long johns made me smile and remember when I was young . We would wear all the crazy fashions in the summer but as soon as the cold came fashion went out the window .
> As long as we were warm that's what mattered
> Here it can be freezing and people will still dress as if it's the middle of summer


Here too, young people never dress for the weather. I'm so glad I'm past the age of fashion & can keep warm :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Christmas wishes to all here at the Tea Party ,especially to Sam,who has helped keep the tea leaves steeping after Fireball Dave went on to other projects. May you all feel the gentleness of this time of year and receive renewed strength to carry on in 2016.
> Blessings and peace to all.


MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! Sam has done a wonderful job, hasn't he.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Go to your pet store and get a spray bottle of Grannick's Bitter Apple spray. You can probably also get it from your veternarian. It works wonders. At the same time, get her some chew bones so she has an alternative as she is cutting teeth and needs to chew to get them out and make her gums feel better. Be sure not to let her chew on an old shoe, as she will then think that all shoes are to be chewed upon. Good luck. I went through this (long ago as Molly is now 10) and still have remnants of chew marks on the legs of some of my furniture. But, the Bitter Apple worked. You can probably also get it on Amazon.


I love bitter apple, it is a wonderful thing, can be used for so many things. :thumbup: 
Amazon has it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


That sounds like a grand plan Sam, ooh, I made a rhyme.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to your sister, val and her son - may they soon all be back in the pink and in front of the tree christmas morning. i really like the crock pot one - i always want more than one cup so this just keeps in drinkable and i can have as many as i want - will definitely use a crock pot liner so clean up is easier. --- sam


We were discussing the fine points of crock pots yesterday at lunch, and I highly recommended the liners to the young lady contemplating buying one (both her mother and I said, YES, get one!).

Yesterday was tamale day, and it does take all day--started after we got home from lunch and the last of them were done around 7 p.m. I was tired, but they came out good. Next I have the caramel sauce and then the cookie trees, likely on Wednesday, and I have to make one more trip to the store for stocking stuff. I'm making roasted Brussels sprouts and scalloped potatoes as well as my "usual," deviled eggs, for Christmas dinner.

Meanwhile, still sewing and knitting, some for gifts and some not (trying to complete UFOs).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, I dont envy you with all that sorting and packing. Thank goodness we are all cooler.
> 
> Last night was awful lowest was 27c. I got up at 5am to get a drink and Oscar wanted to go out... UGH hot air out there. It was 35.5c at 8.30am :shock: Cool change here about 2pm and it dropped fast down to 18c. There is a fire about an hour and a bit away from me... it is downgraded now but a few have lost homes.


That's quite a temperature change, here we only get that if someone gets a hailstorm.
Scary, I hope they get the fire controlled soon & that no lives were lost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just tolet you all know I am getting some reading done but not commenting- hoping to keep up but no guarantee.
> David starts at what doing and just goes at it. I do a bit get tired have a beak. Don't know what to do so fiddle around yet more. He really does get so much more than me done!
> Anyway it is cool and wet here today. And now to have some breakfast and start packing again.


It is very overwhelming to try to pack up several years worth of accumulated stuff, especially when it's such a hectic time of year anyway. 
Breaks are a necessity for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this one this afternoon while doing laundry. Supposed to be a heart. Looks wonky to me. Lol


Awe, I love the heart, it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday Paula.
> 
> So sorry about your mom, Joanne. DarnLZne said it so well; your time with her is so important. Just holding her hand will mean a lot. Be kind to yourself too. It's an emotionally tiring time.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you are enjoying your new occupation, and it sounds as though you have a group of great girls. A card and bonus is always a good thing.  
I am hoping that your kitty and your dd are both still getting along marvelously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


That's gorgeous!! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, got quite a kick out of that link regarding the car parked in the Handicapped spot. That's a unique way of teaching a lesson he will never forget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sam if you lived in NZ you would be a happy man, we Kiwis love our coffee too. Hubby and I have a coffee machine here at home and it's always in action.
> I made these goodies today, so you could have a slice and a muffin with your coffee.


OH YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous and I love the other photos of puppy and also the snow. Pretty.


Thank you, I enjoy sharing. Too bad that the snow pics won't cool you all down just a tad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a very sad story.  But sad to say these parents didnt forget they had a child in the car.... just left them there while they (quickly) run into shopping centres. :shock:


I was hoping that they hadn't done that, a couple left their children in the car for several hours while they went into the bar, I can't remember if they were able to save them or not, so very sad, if you can afford to sit in a bar, you can afford a baby sitter I would think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the photo of the puppies, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's gorgeous Kaye


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, young people never dress for the weather. I'm so glad I'm past the age of fashion & can keep warm :lol: :lol:


Yes, it's 15f and they are wearing t-shirt, shorts, and flipflps or sandals with socks. :roll: That can't be fashionable even in summer. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We were discussing the fine points of crock pots yesterday at lunch, and I highly recommended the liners to the young lady contemplating buying one (both her mother and I said, YES, get one!).
> 
> Yesterday was tamale day, and it does take all day--started after we got home from lunch and the last of them were done around 7 p.m. I was tired, but they came out good. Next I have the caramel sauce and then the cookie trees, likely on Wednesday, and I have to make one more trip to the store for stocking stuff. I'm making roasted Brussels sprouts and scalloped potatoes as well as my "usual," deviled eggs, for Christmas dinner.
> 
> Meanwhile, still sewing and knitting, some for gifts and some not (trying to complete UFOs).


I miss the Christmas/New Years tamales in San Antonio. 
You are busy, I'm only trying to finish a pair of socks and a cowl at the moment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay, caught up, so I'm off to get David breakfast tacos made. 
Have a great day all. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking that also, and it's rather unfortunate.


 :thumbup: I just don't have the wherewithall to move closer, besides I like my new little house- and the chances of finding a pet-friendly house to rent are so remote- and then there are the cold winters of the south to factor in as well- so Ringo and I stay put. I have asked for help from someone, just hope he remembers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I see I missed a couple of birthdays...  So happy belateds!

To all those with health issues or loved ones in need, healing and comforting thoughts. It's tough any time, so hugs to you all.

Love the photos of the knitting and gifts and food and furbabies. I will get a photo of the cookie trees once those are done too.

I'm fine with starting the new TP on Saturday, Sam.

Gosh, there was something else I wanted to comment on, but CRAFT strikes. 

Off into the day now, to see what I can get done (need to start on a decluttering in the craft room as well...stuff piled everywhere as I am not tidy when I am finishing things :XD: ). 

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15 am and I have been up since just before 9. 
Dishes done
Garbage gathered
Laundry put away

Gage is still asleep. He was apparently up til wee hours of the morning playing on his handheld video game. Greg caught him and made him shut it off. I never would have known. I was asleep before my head hit the pillow.


Gwen....This is the pattern I use for the little hats.
Basic newborn hats by Jennifer Jackson.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

A very tired baby.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A very tired baby.


So cute and so tiny.😍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A very tired baby.


How much does he sleep, Kaye Jo?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTE - a note from our kate this morning reminded me of something i knew but didn't really think about it - Christmas lands on friday this year. i don't think many of us will be on - so - i will not be opening the new knitting tea party until saturday at five. hope this fits in with everyone's activities. --- sam


You're so right Sam. I think we'll all be in the middle of dinner preps or starting to serve. Hope everyone enjoys their Christmas day.

I finally finished the Man-Slouch by Shireen Nadir for my nephew. Here's a photo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sweet and precious. :thumbup: A bundle of love and kisses I'm sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this one this afternoon while doing laundry. Supposed to be a heart. Looks wonky to me. Lol


I recognize it. How many more are you going to do? Is it still snowing? We have no snow but it's very cold. I think the temp is supposed to be in the double digits this week so no snow for Christmas. The only time I really like it is Christmas Eve and Day (about 1/2") :lol: I'm going to Niagara On the Lake tomorrow and then we'll stay to see the Festival of Lights. I've never seen it but my SIL says it's fantastic. Maybe I'll get some pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I recognize it. How many more are you going to do? Is it still snowing? We have no snow but it's very cold. I think the temp is supposed to be in the double digits this week so no snow for Christmas. The only time I really like it is Christmas Eve and Day (about 1/2") :lol: I'm going to Niagara On the Lake tomorrow and then we'll stay to see the Festival of Lights. I've never seen it but my SIL says it's fantastic. Maybe I'll get some pictures.


Too bad we are missing each other, but there at different times. We were there for the candle walk and didn't even know that was going to happen, so nice surprise. I look forward to seeing the pictures. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right Sam. I think we'll all be in the middle of dinner preps or starting to serve. Hope everyone enjoys their Christmas day.
> 
> I finally finished the Man-Slouch by Shireen Nadir for my nephew. Here's a photo


I love that color!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> You're so right Sam. I think we'll all be in the middle of dinner preps or starting to serve. Hope everyone enjoys their Christmas day.
> 
> I finally finished the Man-Slouch by Shireen Nadir for my nephew. Here's a photo


Oooh, nice Christmas present.

Good idea Sam to start on Saturday. Fine with me. Good catch Kate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some people never want to admit they are in the wrong. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What got me was he was so cross, and yet so in the wrong!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Most of my girls have left for holiday/semester break. I close the house at 6pm on the 23rd. The girls don't return until Jan. 17. I will have one back early (special dispensation from the board,) is because she's in a program that starts Jan 4. I brought the girls some "study snacks" a couple nights and you'd have thought I brought them champagne and caviar. The board chair brought me a Christmas card and a nice bonus and said I made their job easier. I'm finding it more a delight than a job.


How wonderful that you are enjoying your job so much. Not too many people can say that and it sounds like the girls appreciate having you there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How much does he sleep, Kaye Jo?


Quite a bit, he sleeps about 6 hours at night now, then plays and sleeps on and off through the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished the faux leather across the body purse for my oldest granddaughter. Hannah (my youngest DD) made me feel really good; asked if I would make her one. It is lined and has an interior zippered pocket.


What a great job! No wonder your DD wants one. I would too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A very tired baby.


Great shot!!!! Between two dog heads and big ones at that. Are those toys or stuffed Christmas stocking? Never mind. ON second look I see they are big stuffed dogs, not stockings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joanne, so sorry about your mom. It's a very sad time for you and the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> some people never want to admit they are in the wrong. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute puppy. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite a bit, he sleeps about 6 hours at night now, then plays and sleeps on and off through the day.


So you will be getting a much better rest at night, that is good!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another take on the braided ear warmer. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Headbands/Unbelievably-Easy-Cabled-Ear-Warmers


Thanks for that, Sam. I hate wearing hats but this will do the trick for me when I walk Candy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sam if you lived in NZ you would be a happy man, we Kiwis love our coffee too. Hubby and I have a coffee machine here at home and it's always in action.
> I made these goodies today, so you could have a slice and a muffin with your coffee.


Mmmmm, looks so good. I'm not much of a muffin person but sure would like the cake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a poet and don't know it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a grand plan Sam, ooh, I made a rhyme.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene I just updated my post....I have a few birthdays between now and February to do also....not too rushed though. Love the idea yu put up for those with newborns. Really cute.
> 
> Okay, got to check my email and then get busy. TTYL.


Not good planning on my part. DS was born 2 days after Christmas.

Not good planning on his part. DGS was born 4 days after Christmas. I found DGS's card, which is actually a pinball card with the little metal ball and a latch to send it flying and you get points. Found the book I made him and a crazy straw from Sharper Image, but thinking there is something else like a gift certificate that I hope I didn't lose. I do have a list to show me what I got but where, oh where is it. Advice to me for next year. Don't take a trip right at Christmas. Oh well, I'm sure I'll go if DH does it again and it sounds like a yearly event. I will need to start for Christmas in January of 2016. Glad you liked the footprints idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy, I dont envy you with all that sorting and packing. Thank goodness we are all cooler.
> 
> Last night was awful lowest was 27c. I got up at 5am to get a drink and Oscar wanted to go out... UGH hot air out there. It was 35.5c at 8.30am :shock: Cool change here about 2pm and it dropped fast down to 18c. There is a fire about an hour and a bit away from me... it is downgraded now but a few have lost homes.


That is really hot but quite a drop in temp. Sad about the lost homes. Hope no one has been hurt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is he laying between? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> A very tired baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my great grandbaby is being dedicated today in kalamazoo. heather and family drove up yesterday so they could stay with phyllis overnight and leave there this morning - it is a good two hour drive from here. they brought sadie - who has not been still more than five minutes since she got here. i will be glad to see her go. lol
> 
> was up while it was still very dark - could not sleep so might as well be up - no doubt a nap will be necessary this afternoon after i get back from napoleon. ron has a plate of cookies for me and i never refuse free cookies. --- sam


How lovely to have a great grand baby being dedicated. Hope the weather is as nice for the drive as here. Think I remember where Kalamazoo is from one of the KAP's when Kathy took us to pick up Puplover's BD cake.

What a lovely ear warmer. Must do one of these or even more. If I have time will do one up for Christmas and if not I'll be ahead for next year. Thank you for the link.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie. --- sam



budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear about the fire and lost homes. No time is good but right before Christmas there were probably lost presents. Sounds like no lost lives thank goodness. Way too hot. Can't imagine Christmas being that hot being from where we live, but it has been warmer than usual.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is quite funny, but there is a moral attached!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hihihi, he should have gotten a ticket for messing up the street also - he just throws the blue paper wherever it falls...
> :thumbup:


Yes, I missed that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kalamazoo is in michigan - i don't think that is where kathy got the cake. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely to have a great grand baby being dedicated. Hope the weather is as nice for the drive as here. Think I remember where Kalamazoo is from one of the KAP's when Kathy took us to pick up Puplover's BD cake.
> 
> What a lovely ear warmer. Must do one of these or even more. If I have time will do one up for Christmas and if not I'll be ahead for next year. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, some beautiful baking.

Mel, love the colors. Lovely hats.

Gwen, that purse is great. I would sure have to do some sewing tutorials to do a zipper again. LOL And even with an interior zipper. Wow. You sure have been a busy girl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just love that purse. No wonder you got a request for one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my great grandbaby is being dedicated today in kalamazoo. heather and family drove up yesterday so they could stay with phyllis overnight and leave there this morning - it is a good two hour drive from here. they brought sadie - who has not been still more than five minutes since she got here. i will be glad to see her go. lol
> 
> was up while it was still very dark - could not sleep so might as well be up - no doubt a nap will be necessary this afternoon after i get back from napoleon. ron has a plate of cookies for me and i never refuse free cookies. --- sam


Will they take pictures for you? You'll just have to tough it out with Sadie,...and the cookies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> kalamazoo is in michigan - i don't think that is where kathy got the cake. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess not. I'm really chuckling. That would explain why it took so long. Tee Hee. However, I did get married in Michigan and have been there one other time to visit a special friend in hospice up at the far north of Michigan. Beautiful state.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, how wonderful you got your presents all done. I think I am the same but this morning I remembered that I have 2 birthdays, DS and DGS and now I have to remember where I put them as I kept them separate. LOL
> 
> For all you grandparents with new grandchildren, I just found this in my photo file from a long time ago. Makes a nice memory.


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too bad we are missing each other, but there at different times. We were there for the candle walk and didn't even know that was going to happen, so nice surprise. I look forward to seeing the pictures. Have a wonderful time.


Yes, it is too bad....maybe one day. I didn't know about the candle walk. Must have been nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for all you crocheters and wanna be crocheters ---- sam
> 
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2015/12/crochet-star-garland/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+flaxandtwine+%28flax+%26+twine%29


Sam, that is so beautiful. I must do that for next year. Love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love that color!!


Thanks. I don't have the name, only a number for the colour .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I recognize it. How many more are you going to do? Is it still snowing? We have no snow but it's very cold. I think the temp is supposed to be in the double digits this week so no snow for Christmas. The only time I really like it is Christmas Eve and Day (about 1/2") :lol: I'm going to Niagara On the Lake tomorrow and then we'll stay to see the Festival of Lights. I've never seen it but my SIL says it's fantastic. Maybe I'll get some pictures.


I hope you do get some pictures would love to see them 
Your candy is cute love the colour in her fur


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Paula!


Love that card Kate. Must do some of those. Oh my, I'm getting so many projects from all the wonderful things all of you post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I did finish the he sweater for Marla.


Lovely pattern, great color and I love the way it hangs and is loose. She should love it. :thumbup: Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you do get some pictures would love to see them
> Your candy is cute love the colour in her fur


Thanks. She's going for a hair cut tomorrow. Her bangs are getting too long and so are her nails.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up. Must go and finish wrapping gifts and maybe bake some cookies. I lost my shortbread recipe, belonged to my MIL and it was so good. I spent yesterday morning searching for it but didn't find it. Hopefully I can remember the measures. TTYL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've raced through the last few pages of the last TP and just reoprting in- not read anything.
> But after an interior decorator visited this morning look slike we will go to MAryanne's on the 8th January (she will be away for 6 weeks) and so need to get a lot of stuff packed by Tuesday! More than we were anticipating. And I'm not working very effectively. Don't really know where to start. Just what we needed in the week before CHristmas whihc includes Vicky's 30th birthday as well.


I can't imagine all you have to do in this heat and with Christmas and birthdays. Overwhelming for sure. Just take on one thing and when you do forget about the others till you are ready to stop and move on. I'm overwhelmed just thinking of all you have to do. I'd send hugs but think it is too hot for that. Well, virtual ones are ok, so Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I went back through and just looked for photos. Now I need to get a nap and hope I awaken with the cleaning bug. At least DH took the presents and hid them so DGC can come decorate the tree. I would have put them under but then it makes it hard to get close enough to decorate. Stockings are all stuffed. They might be coming tomorrow as that is the only day DGS has that he isn't performing in the play.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Finally caught up. Must go and finish wrapping gifts and maybe bake some cookies. I lost my shortbread recipe, belonged to my MIL and it was so good. I spent yesterday morning searching for it but didn't find it. Hopefully I can remember the measures. TTYL.


Oh my, that is not good. Hope you remember too. I'm sure Kate or Lurker have one that would be great if you can't find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, that is not good. Hope you remember too. I'm sure Kate or Lurker have one that would be great if you can't find it.


I work on a ratio of 2 sugar, 4 butter , and 8 flour, worked together till it forms crumbs, that can be pressed together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Yes, it is too bad....maybe one day. I didn't know about the candle walk. Must have been nice.


We must make it happen. Hadn't expected good weather during the winter, but if this keeps up, I will be back to see my aunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I work on a ratio of 2 sugar, 4 butter , and 8 flour, worked together till it forms crumbs, that can be pressed together.


That is wonderful Julie. Who knows, maybe I'll even make shortbread. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good way to remember: 2-4-8 Well as long as I remember which is which. Don't worry I'll bookmark this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I am so sorry you fell. I do hope you didn't hurt yourself too badly. Relax and enjoy the holiday. I know I'm one to talk about tht but you have had such a traumatic year with the loss of your mom and her care prior that you need the break. As I have lately been told, any one coming by is coming to see you not the house or decorations and if that isn't their reason they don't need to be there anyway.


Cashmeregma said:


> So my presents are done but I am so behind on the house and don't feel like doing a thing. Perhaps the trip took it out of me and then we have been busy every day. Just too much going on at this time of year but wonderful too much so shouldn't complain. Well, if I had a maid I wouldn't mind being so busy. DGS's performance was just as wonderful today as the first time. Our friend thoroughly enjoyed it and it was so lovely to catch up on our lives. We live in the same town but don't see each other more than twice a year. She is active volunteering at a nursing home where her mother was and at a music school and taking piano lessons. Special lady. Now if I could just get in the cleaning mood. My own fault, but I took a fall in the middle of the night a few nights ago, so feels like I did too many exercises.    Here's to the cleaning elves coming in and doing all my work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I work on a ratio of 2 sugar, 4 butter , and 8 flour, worked together till it forms crumbs, that can be pressed together.


That is wonderful Julie. Who knows, maybe I'll even make shortbread. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good way to remember: 2-4-8 Well as long as I remember which is which. Don't worry I'll bookmark this. I did and now Sam's link disappeared. I have a solution. I'll just go to the site and do a computer bookmark for the braided ear warmer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's 15f and they are wearing t-shirt, shorts, and flipflps or sandals with socks. :roll: That can't be fashionable even in summer. LOL


I stopped to fill my car with gas a couple of days ago, the north wind was howling, I was wearing my down filled jacket & mitts, there was a woman in a tank dress & flip flops :roll: :shock: Made me cold just looking at her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such cute, sweet pups.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cleaning elves are currently at my house and it is starting to look like Christmas......don't worry, I won't wear them out and will send they northward shortly!


Swedenme said:


> quote=Cashmeregma]So my presents are done but I am so behind on the house and don't feel like doing a thing. Perhaps the trip took it out of me and then we have been busy every day. Just too much going on at this time of year but wonderful too much so shouldn't complain. Well, if I had a maid I wouldn't mind being so busy. DGS's performance was just as wonderful today as the first time. Our friend thoroughly enjoyed it and it was so lovely to catch up on our lives. We live in the same town but don't see each other more than twice a year. She is active volunteering at a nursing home where her mother was and at a music school and taking piano lessons. Special lady. Now if I could just get in the cleaning mood. My own fault, but I took a fall in the middle of the night a few nights ago, so feels like I did too many exercises.    Here's to the cleaning elves coming in and doing all my work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Sorry you had a fall Daralene hope you don't feel to bad 
Glad you are having a lovely time and could you please send the cleaning elves my way when they have finished cleaning your home 
Sonja[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene I am so sorry you fell. I do hope you didn't hurt yourself too badly. Relax and enjoy the holiday. I know I'm one to talk about tht but you have had such a traumatic year with the loss of your mom and her care prior that you need the break. As I have lately been told, any one coming by is coming to see you not the house or decorations and if that isn't their reason they don't need to be there anyway.


So sweet, thank you. Right now it is a matter of not being able to walk in family room or sit down. I found DGS#2's BD present. Forgot what it is but it is a Kitty Hawk model kite, so should be fun when it is warm enough to fly it. DH took all the empty boxes from decorations downstairs and that made a huge difference. Got the fireplace garland up but this year the Christmas stockings are too heavy to hang from the garland. OH dear. Perhaps I can put up some thin nails in the fireplace mantle. I'm sore from the fall and twisted my bad ankle but just a matter of time to get rid of the soreness. Went down with the knee & hand on marble. At least I'll be healed by Christmas. The trip was nice but the traveling leaves me exhausted and I was so ahead and now so behind. I will just take your advice and rest to get over the trip and then start with one thing at a time. I was going to make cookies, but will wait till I feel more like walking and not so sore to go shopping for ingredients. Thanks to Julie, I should have an easy time with the shortbread.

Julie, do you do them in cookie form or in a baking pan and then cut into rectangles or squares?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I stopped to fill my car with gas a couple of days ago, the north wind was howling, I was wearing my down filled jacket & mitts, there was a woman in a tank dress & flip flops :roll: :shock: Made me cold just looking at her


Here you see men in shorts and a t/shirt with a body warmer on hunched over with there hands in there pockets . If they are that cold why don't they dress more appropriate for the weather


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I stopped to fill my car with gas a couple of days ago, the north wind was howling, I was wearing my down filled jacket & mitts, there was a woman in a tank dress & flip flops :roll: :shock: Made me cold just looking at her


People don't realize that if the car breaks down and they have to walk they could die. Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Serves him right. I hope he got two tickets: one for parking there and the second for driving away with his windows obstructed. :lol:


& another for littering. What a jerk!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cleaning elves are currently at my house and it is starting to look like Christmas......don't worry, I won't wear them out and will send they northward shortly!


I'm on the lookout. :wink: Won't it be wonderful. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How lovely to have a great grand baby being dedicated. Hope the weather is as nice for the drive as here. Think I remember where Kalamazoo is from one of the KAP's when Kathy took us to pick up Puplover's BD cake.



Bonnie7591 said:


> & another for littering. What a jerk!


I thought the same thing. I'll bet when the policeman took down his plate he got fined for all the above and the handicapped space violation. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get something to eat and hopefully a nap, which hasn't worked out yet. Was on Youtube looking at how to make the candy cane cookies and ginger bread houses. Biting off more than I can chew at the moment but quite typical of me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never made tamales and would love to learn how. They are so good and I can only imagine how yummy homemade ones must be.


Sorlenna said:


> I see I missed a couple of birthdays...  So happy belateds!
> 
> To all those with health issues or loved ones in need, healing and comforting thoughts. It's tough any time, so hugs to you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you had a fall, hope you aren't too bruised & battered.

Is your fireplace mantle wood? Our is & I out those little cup hooks along the bottom of it, they can be screwed out after Christmas & used again next year, they don't leave noticeable marks.



Cashmeregma said:


> So sweet, thank you. Right now it is a matter of not being able to walk in family room or sit down. I found DGS#2's BD present. Forgot what it is but it is a Kitty Hawk model kite, so should be fun when it is warm enough to fly it. DH took all the empty boxes from decorations downstairs and that made a huge difference. Got the fireplace garland up but this year the Christmas stockings are too heavy to hang from the garland. OH dear. Perhaps I can put up some thin nails in the fireplace mantle. I'm sore from the fall and twisted my bad ankle but just a matter of time to get rid of the soreness. Went down with the knee & hand on marble. At least I'll be healed by Christmas. The trip was nice but the traveling leaves me exhausted and I was so ahead and now so behind. I will just take your advice and rest to get over the trip and then start with one thing at a time. I was going to make cookies, but will wait till I feel more like walking and not so sore to go shopping for ingredients. Thanks to Julie, I should have an easy time with the shortbread.
> 
> Julie, do you do them in cookie form or in a baking pan and then cut into rectangles or squares?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> People don't realize that if the car breaks down and they have to walk they could die. Just doesn't make any sense.


Exactly, maybe she had better clothes in the car but still seems nuts to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Melody. I've gone and downloaded it. I have been so impressed by your hats and your generocity I what to do something likewise.


gagesmom said:


> 11:15 am and I have been up since just before 9.
> Dishes done
> Garbage gathered
> Laundry put away
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwwww


Poledra65 said:


> A very tired baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice; love the color of blue. I know he will enjoy it.


budasha said:


> You're so right Sam. I think we'll all be in the middle of dinner preps or starting to serve. Hope everyone enjoys their Christmas day.
> 
> I finally finished the Man-Slouch by Shireen Nadir for my nephew. Here's a photo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a sweet looking little dog! She looks like a little princess; sitting there so regal like. 


budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never made tamales and would love to learn how. They are so good and I can only imagine how yummy homemade ones must be.


They aren't really difficult, just take a long time. I'm sure you can find instructions online for rolling them, and I just cook a pork shoulder down in the crockpot, shred and season it with what I like. The masa recipe I use is here: http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/basic-masa-dough-18885

I do use vegetable shortening rather than lard, however, to cut down on bad fats and because the flavor can sometimes be overwhelming. The main thing is that you need a big steamer pot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful Julie. Who knows, maybe I'll even make shortbread. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good way to remember: 2-4-8 Well as long as I remember which is which. Don't worry I'll bookmark this.


I should mention that that is by weight- I love my kitchen scales that do metric and Imperial.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip and traveling mercies to you and yours


budasha said:


> I recognize it. How many more are you going to do? Is it still snowing? We have no snow but it's very cold. I think the temp is supposed to be in the double digits this week so no snow for Christmas. The only time I really like it is Christmas Eve and Day (about 1/2") :lol: I'm going to Niagara On the Lake tomorrow and then we'll stay to see the Festival of Lights. I've never seen it but my SIL says it's fantastic. Maybe I'll get some pictures.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should mention that that is by weight- I love my kitchen scales that do metric and Imperial.


That is good to know! I have a friend who loves shortbread--may give this a try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never made tamales and would love to learn how. They are so good and I can only imagine how yummy homemade ones must be.


I've never seen tamales, probably wouldn't be brave enough to try them. I'm not a very adventurous eater & have to be careful when I order things in a restaurant that there are no peppers as they make me violently sick to my stomach. It's truly amazing how many things have peppers in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful Julie. Who knows, maybe I'll even make shortbread. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good way to remember: 2-4-8 Well as long as I remember which is which. Don't worry I'll bookmark this. I did and now Sam's link disappeared. I have a solution. I'll just go to the site and do a computer bookmark for the braided ear warmer.


You do have to watch that quirk of the KP program!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You guys are making my head swell! Believe me there are lots of things to improve upon so good thing you can't see it in person...LOL. Thank you so much; you've been very encouraging.


budasha said:


> What a great job! No wonder your DD wants one. I would too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sweet, thank you. Right now it is a matter of not being able to walk in family room or sit down. I found DGS#2's BD present. Forgot what it is but it is a Kitty Hawk model kite, so should be fun when it is warm enough to fly it. DH took all the empty boxes from decorations downstairs and that made a huge difference. Got the fireplace garland up but this year the Christmas stockings are too heavy to hang from the garland. OH dear. Perhaps I can put up some thin nails in the fireplace mantle. I'm sore from the fall and twisted my bad ankle but just a matter of time to get rid of the soreness. Went down with the knee & hand on marble. At least I'll be healed by Christmas. The trip was nice but the traveling leaves me exhausted and I was so ahead and now so behind. I will just take your advice and rest to get over the trip and then start with one thing at a time. I was going to make cookies, but will wait till I feel more like walking and not so sore to go shopping for ingredients. Thanks to Julie, I should have an easy time with the shortbread.
> 
> Julie, do you do them in cookie form or in a baking pan and then cut into rectangles or squares?


I use my crockery mold, press the mixture in and bake in a slow oven for about an hour- important it does not colour. So you could shape the mix into a thick circle, on your baking slide, cut wedges and prick with a fork, alternatively you could cut into rectangles and prick.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen tamales, probably wouldn't be brave enough to try them. I'm not a very adventurous eater & have to be careful when I order things in a restaurant that there are no peppers as they make me violently sick to my stomach. It's truly amazing how many things have peppers in them.


One reason I like making my own--I know what's in them! I can't eat peppers, either. When the family wants to go to a Mexican restaurant, I'm lucky if I can find something to eat... :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.

Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?

Well, I have supper organized, DS 2 leaves Tuesday for work so today will be his Christmas with us, his brother & family, I invited DS1 in laws but have not heard if they are coming. I have potatoes & carrots peeled & salad made. Pie is in the oven,just have to do roast beef & Yorkshire pudding so pretty easy meal.

I finished the last gift this morning,( unless I lose my mind & decided to add something else- thinking I may make some pillows for DS1). Just had to put a button in the scarf/ neck warmer for DH aunt, I think it looks OK even with my " design element". I ran out of the original yarn after I had the cable Center done & couldn't find the same color so the ribbing around the edge is slightly darker, I decided since it was going a different direction it would Looklike it was meant to be that way, , hope she thinks that too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a good idea to use the cup hooks
. If I find the stockings I just will do the same thing. Thanks for your idea.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you had a fall, hope you aren't too bruised & battered.
> 
> Is your fireplace mantle wood? Our is & I out those little cup hooks along the bottom of it, they can be screwed out after Christmas & used again next year, they don't leave noticeable marks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! I've pinned the link you gave.


Sorlenna said:


> They aren't really difficult, just take a long time. I'm sure you can find instructions online for rolling them, and I just cook a pork shoulder down in the crockpot, shred and season it with what I like. The masa recipe I use is here: http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/basic-masa-dough-18885
> 
> I do use vegetable shortening rather than lard, however, to cut down on bad fats and because the flavor can sometimes be overwhelming. The main thing is that you need a big steamer pot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf! Love the pattern. Can you share the name, where you got it, etc. sometime? Your dinner sounds scrumptious.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How about ceviche? It is so good for you and very low in calories. Mexican food does not have to be caloric, carne asada is also lean beef just grilled. I should know, I was born and raised in Mexico City and we had lots of fresh fruits and veggies. Another thing are nopales, great to help you lower your cholesterol and a nice salad of nopales is quite healthy.


Sorlenna said:


> One reason I like making my own--I know what's in them! I can't eat peppers, either. When the family wants to go to a Mexican restaurant, I'm lucky if I can find something to eat... :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


 Your scarf/ neck warmer is gorgeous Bonnie did you get the pattern for it from KP and was it easy to make .? I bookmarked the post were they were all translating it and I think someone wrote it out but I haven't got round to trying to make it yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


Very pretty scarf! Pity we can't see you, Bonnie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished the last gift this morning,( unless I lose my mind & decided to add something else- thinking I may make some pillows for DS1). Just had to put a button in the scarf/ neck warmer for DH aunt, I think it looks OK even with my " design element". I ran out of the original yarn after I had the cable Center done & couldn't find the same color so the ribbing around the edge is slightly darker, I decided since it was going a different direction it would Looklike it was meant to be that way, , hope she thinks that too


 :thumbup: I love it! I think the color change adds character!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> How about ceviche? It is so good for you and very low in calories. Mexican food does not have to be caloric, carne asada is also lean beef just grilled. I should know, I was born and raised in Mexico City and we had lots of fresh fruits and veggies. Another thing are nopales, great to help you lower your cholesterol and a nice salad of nopales is quite healthy.


I have never seen either of those things on a menu here, and I do know carne asada, though lots of restaurants put cumin on it (which I also hate). One place here puts jalapenos in their refried beans! :roll: I usually ask the server for a suggestion. I'm just not crazy about Mexican food in general.

Edit: I looked up ceviche. I wouldn't eat that, either. LOL Have I mentioned lately how picky I am about food? :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that you are enjoying your new occupation, and it sounds as though you have a group of great girls. A card and bonus is always a good thing.
> I am hoping that your kitty and your dd are both still getting along marvelously.


DD and Anniecat have become good buddies. We are planning a visit the afternoon of Christmas Day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a beautiful scarf! Love the pattern. Can you share the name, where you got it, etc. sometime? Your dinner sounds scrumptious.


Here you go.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-w-center-cable---


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your scarf/ neck warmer is gorgeous Bonnie did you get the pattern for it from KP and was it easy to make .? I bookmarked the post were they were all translating it and I think someone wrote it out but I haven't got round to trying to make it yet


Not too hard to make except once you finish the cable section you have to pick up stitches all around the outside, kind of tedious but not hard. I had to do that 3 times :roll: first I ran out of yarn, then I knit it with the 2nd yarn& decided it wasn't long enough so pulled it out again & made more cables, then picked up the 3rd time. Do you think I was getting sick if it? :roll: That flower is made one petal at a time, took a whole evening just for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not too hard to make except once you finish the cable section you have to pick up stitches all around the outside, kind of tedious but not hard. I had to do that 3 times :roll: first I ran out of yarn, then I knit it with the 2nd yarn& decided it wasn't long enough so pulled it out again & made more cables, then picked up the 3rd time. Do you think I was getting sick if it? :roll: That flower is made one petal at a time, took a whole evening just for it.


I do think the flower is worth the effort it took though- really sets off the design.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not too hard to make except once you finish the cable section you have to pick up stitches all around the outside, kind of tedious but not hard. I had to do that 3 times :roll: first I ran out of yarn, then I knit it with the 2nd yarn& decided it wasn't long enough so pulled it out again & made more cables, then picked up the 3rd time. Do you think I was getting sick if it? :roll: That flower is made one petal at a time, took a whole evening just for it.


Thank you Bonnie . I think I will give it a miss . I really hate picking up stitches


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen tamales, probably wouldn't be brave enough to try them. I'm not a very adventurous eater & have to be careful when I order things in a restaurant that there are no peppers as they make me violently sick to my stomach. It's truly amazing how many things have peppers in them.


I'm sure they could be made without peppers. I think of them as soft pillows of steamed cornbread with pulled pork in the middle. Can be spicy or leave the spiciness to the sauce you can drizzle over them. I make a tomatillo sauce that would be good. I've never made them, but am inspired to make up a batch to take to our family reunion in Texas. Do they freeze well?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she has tired herself out - she is behind me on the bed sound asleep. i feel sorry for the little thing - she is so anxious for her people to come back and get her. she is not a real personable dog and that could be that they don't spend a lot of time with her. which is too bad - isn't that what you're supposed to do when you have a dog - spend lots of time with him/her? --- sam



budasha said:


> Will they take pictures for you? You'll just have to tough it out with Sadie,...and the cookies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the upper peninsula of michigan - up around soo falls and the soo locks. --- sam




Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess not. I'm really chuckling. That would explain why it took so long. Tee Hee. However, I did get married in Michigan and have been there one other time to visit a special friend in hospice up at the far north of Michigan. Beautiful state.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think she has tired herself out - she is behind me on the bed sound asleep. i feel sorry for the little thing - she is so anxious for her people to come back and get her. she is not a real personable dog and that could be that they don't spend a lot of time with her. which is too bad - isn't that what you're supposed to do when you have a dog - spend lots of time with him/her? --- sam


Mine has turned into the Christmas present thief 
Yesterday I bought her a new stuffed toy as part of her Christmas present . It was upstairs in a bag in my bedroom , now this is a dog who has never ever taken anything without being told that she can have it . Well this morning she followed my son upstairs came into my room stuck her head in the bag turned and ran . She hid under the table with the bear under her chin trying to look innocent , she is now asleep with this bear beside her and it has has a thorough cleaning all day long


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you had a fall, hope you aren't too bruised & battered.
> 
> Is your fireplace mantle wood? Our is & I out those little cup hooks along the bottom of it, they can be screwed out after Christmas & used again next year, they don't leave noticeable marks.


I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should mention that that is by weight- I love my kitchen scales that do metric and Imperial.


Just got a scale. :thumbup: Had one before but not in good shape. This one is still in the box.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I use my crockery mold, press the mixture in and bake in a slow oven for about an hour- important it does not colour. So you could shape the mix into a thick circle, on your baking slide, cut wedges and prick with a fork, alternatively you could cut into rectangles and prick.


OK. If I do this it should be easy and such a lovely result.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


How beautiful. I think the 2 shades add dimension and interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK. If I do this it should be easy and such a lovely result.


I hope the result IS lovely! I like it at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure they could be made without peppers. I think of them as soft pillows of steamed cornbread with pulled pork in the middle. Can be spicy or leave the spiciness to the sauce you can drizzle over them. I make a tomatillo sauce that would be good. I've never made them, but am inspired to make up a batch to take to our family reunion in Texas. Do they freeze well?


How do you keep things frozen for such a long trip? Dry ice??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i like the upper peninsula of michigan - up around soo falls and the soo locks. --- sam


I wonder if that's where we crossed over into Canada to make our way home. We went through Canada and Detroit and came back through upper Michigan, crossing into Canada that way and boy did it take a lot longer to make the trip but so lovely passing by areas I knew as a child once we got further east.

Our friend who was in hospice had a band in Chicago for many years and then when he retired to Michigan he played at a place in upper Michigan, a resort area. He was a great musician. His father is Emory Remington, who wrote the trombone books that most trombone players learn to play from. We ate at a diner there just to experience the area where he had worked. Beautiful area, but his friend said if we come to visit, make it summer as winters you can get stranded.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> How about ceviche? It is so good for you and very low in calories. Mexican food does not have to be caloric, carne asada is also lean beef just grilled. I should know, I was born and raised in Mexico City and we had lots of fresh fruits and veggies. Another thing are nopales, great to help you lower your cholesterol and a nice salad of nopales is quite healthy.


Mmmmm, sounds good to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Must get busy. Halibut didn't thaw all the way so DH is bringing home Indian food. Mmmmmmmm. In addition to finding the kite for DGS's birthday, I found the gift list. Was more organized than I thought. Had it in a shoe box with all the Christmas gift receipts.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh well!!! It's okay to be picky, I on the other hand will try anything once. I notice that you are in New Mexico and their "Mexican" food is quite different from the one I grew up with. It all has to do with what ingredients you have at your disposal. Carne Asada is just grilled steak meat.


Sorlenna said:


> I have never seen either of those things on a menu here, and I do know carne asada, though lots of restaurants put cumin on it (which I also hate). One place here puts jalapenos in their refried beans! :roll: I usually ask the server for a suggestion. I'm just not crazy about Mexican food in general.
> 
> Edit: I looked up ceviche. I wouldn't eat that, either. LOL Have I mentioned lately how picky I am about food? :XD:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it can be yummy.


Cashmeregma said:


> Mmmmm, sounds good to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - that is a lovely neck warmer - your aunt s going to love it. i think the two colors are perfect. good job. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago I had ceviche and absolutely loved it. I need to see if I can google a recipe and learn to make it. I also don't kow what napoles are so will check into that too.

*Edit* Found a few good ceviche recipes. Googled napoles and only found people with that name not a food. Am I spellling it correctly.


patocenizo said:


> How about ceviche? It is so good for you and very low in calories. Mexican food does not have to be caloric, carne asada is also lean beef just grilled. I should know, I was born and raised in Mexico City and we had lots of fresh fruits and veggies. Another thing are nopales, great to help you lower your cholesterol and a nice salad of nopales is quite healthy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think in my case it is that there is a lack of things to do - life has become a little bit of a rut - but after all is said and done i am fairly content. but i have had times in my life where i kept running into myself - far too busy - so i keep trying to reach a happy medium.
> 
> good to hear form you karena - are you ready for the holidays. --- sam


I would go crazy if I had nothing to do. I don't think I have gone crazy too many times though. Today I had a day off so I did some laundry, went to church, took DS#1 out to lunch and shopping for some pants for him. We ended up getting more for DH and Matthew than we did for DS#1. Whenever I take the boys shopping, they tend to think of others instead of themselves so shopping gets interesting. We will try again tomorrow after work to take DS#1 out shopping for him. He needs some pants and a coat. They will be Christmas gifts to him but he prefers to pick out his own clothes. The boys both have a thing for how thick the material is and how it feels against the skin.

I did fit in some knitting today as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious miska --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mine has turned into the Christmas present thief
> Yesterday I bought her a new stuffed toy as part of her Christmas present . It was upstairs in a bag in my bedroom , now this is a dog who has never ever taken anything without being told that she can have it . Well this morning she followed my son upstairs came into my room stuck her head in the bag turned and ran . She hid under the table with the bear under her chin trying to look innocent , she is now asleep with this bear beside her and it has has a thorough cleaning all day long


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I like your''s better than the one picture on this link!!! You really did an outstanding job on it. Thanks for posting the link/ I'm got it now.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-w-center-cable---


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps Sadie needs to be rehomed with you Sam.....


thewren said:


> i think she has tired herself out - she is behind me on the bed sound asleep. i feel sorry for the little thing - she is so anxious for her people to come back and get her. she is not a real personable dog and that could be that they don't spend a lot of time with her. which is too bad - isn't that what you're supposed to do when you have a dog - spend lots of time with him/her? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! She must really like the toy. Hope you were able to get a pictue of her sleeping with the bear.



Swedenme said:


> Mine has turned into the Christmas present thief
> Yesterday I bought her a new stuffed toy as part of her Christmas present . It was upstairs in a bag in my bedroom , now this is a dog who has never ever taken anything without being told that she can have it . Well this morning she followed my son upstairs came into my room stuck her head in the bag turned and ran . She hid under the table with the bear under her chin trying to look innocent , she is now asleep with this bear beside her and it has has a thorough cleaning all day long


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just spent the afternoon reading through your posts. I did not have my tablet at hand so I am sure I will forger to mention something important
PAULA, A very happy birthday hug is zooming its way through cyber space.
MARILYN, I am so happy to read your posts of your new life. It sounds wonderful to me and I know the girls love, respect, and appreciate their new housemother.
DARALENE, I am so sorry to hear of your fall. It seems as if I am in that group nowadays. I start therapy the 4th for bad balance but I hate to tell them I am also a klutz. Take care of yourself, sweet sister.
BONNIE, I love the pillow and gloves. You make such beautiful things and I so love to hear what you are cooking. It always sounds so delicious. I hope to get a little of your energy this year with this new diet plan and exercise. I am gonna need all the prayer and support I can get for that. You cannot have dairy, cheese, corn, or wheat on this diet. There are 3 phases. Mon & Tues you eat from a certain list of foods, Wed & Thursday another group of foods and Fri, Sat, and Sunday another group of foods. You have to eat three meals and three snacks. Sounds like a lot and of foods I ordinarily dont eat but will do anything to feel better.I loved the video on old age. Needed the good laughter.It truly is the best medicine.
LIZ, I love your slouch hat and the color is just beautiful. I need to do UFOs this year so I can get on to other things I want to make. Your little dog, Candy (?) is adorable and I know a lot of company.
MEL, You are truly our knitting ninza. Your little hats are so cute and you will be warming so many sweet little heads with every stitch that big heart of yours makes. The snow is pretty but you stay out of it. Please dont overdo, hon. Prayers ongoing for you.
I forget who posted the kids covering the car in the handicapped space. Those spots are sacred to me. I am like Gwen. If I am having a somewhat good day, I leave them for those who need them more than me that day. We see a lot of misuse of them around here. He should have gotten a big ticket to have to pay.
Kaye Jo, I am in love with Gizmo. I so pray we can make it to KAP next year and we get to meet. It did my heart so much good meeting Gwen and I would love to meet everyone I can. Marlas sweater is just gorgeous. I love the new non fitted look now. Ponchos and such are really popular now.
JOANNE, My heart goes out to you. You are carrying a tremendous burden with your Mom, Val, and her son. I, too, had my Mom with me and on hospice. Daralene expressed it so well. You are living on precious time now. Forget everything but being with your Mom and letting her know how much you love her and what she means to you. At the right moment, God will let you know when to whisper in her ear that it is o.k. for her to go and rest now. I will never forget those precious moments with my Mom.
MARY (MARTINA) I am so saddened to hear of your Sisters diagnosis. Prayer warriors are at work for her, her family and for you my love.
MARGARET, I know things are overwhelming for you now but they will get done. Take deep breaths and rest when you have to.
SAM, Enjoy your holidays. Saturday or whenever is just fine. Guess I will be looking at more gluten free recipes now. HA HA.
CAREN, Enjoy your first Christmas with James in your new home.
JULIE, You are always on my heart, sweetie I pray the holidays will be good to you.
WE had our family together last night. Kelsey (my youngest daughter) couldnt come because she overdid in the kitchen and her back was hurting too badly. Lee (SIL) was here with my two grandsons. Angie was here and smiled through everything, but could tell she was hurting. She goes back to Mayo for the last time (she says) in Feb, Allyson and her family were here along with Carleys BF. Steve, Suzanne, Gunnar (DGS) and his girlfriend were not able to make it. There was tons of food.
The kids gave Jim something to hook to his computer which will save everything he has on itsome sort of backup thingy. LOL! He got three pretty shirts, A MSU Blanket for his chair, a box of deluxe chocolate kisses, $50, and a MSU dammit doll.
The kids gave me the complete set of the short Chiagoo interchangeable needles, the steel and aluminum sets of Clover Armour Crochet hooks, a gift certificate for a pedicure (YEAH!), $50, some comfy socks, and a bag of lyndt white chocolate truffles (which I am gonna freeze).
We had a great time together but I always miss the ones who cant make it. Jim and I will be alone for Christmas and I expect we will just rest.
I am looking at housecleaning and decluttering the first of the year, but hey, I am supposed to keep moving AMAP this coming year.
Gwen, I did it again. Texted you today again to the house phone. I will learn to make sure I get the right phone number before I leave this earth!
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTYY


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's 15f and they are wearing t-shirt, shorts, and flipflps or sandals with socks. :roll: That can't be fashionable even in summer. LOL


Today is the second time that Matthew has worn long pants since last winter. He tends to stay warm.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the upper peninsula of michigan - up around soo falls and the soo locks. --- sam


Jack and I spent quite a lot of time on the Keewenaw peninsula on the UP. We loved it up there. One summer we spent 2 weeks driving around the UP and then took the huge car ferry from Muchigan back to WI. It was a gorgeous sunny day, and I spent most of the 4 hour trip knitting outside on the stern end of the ship. Wonderful memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks *Betty* for your kind thoughts. It was me who posted the Italian in the disabled park.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No, it is nopales. I buy mine from a business called MexGrocer that is online ( I do not own it nor do I have stock in it...) and they have jars of nopales. This company has a wide selection of Mexican items which I buy from them. The delivery is almost overnight but then, they are in San Diego and I am just north of them in Orange County, California. If you decide to buy the nopales let me know and I'll send you a very easy recipe via PM.


Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago I had ceviche and absolutely loved it. I need to see if I can google a recipe and learn to make it. I also don't kow what napoles are so will check into that too.
> 
> *Edit* Found a few good ceviche recipes. Googled napoles and only found people with that name not a food. Am I spellling it correctly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry that you fell. I sure hope it wasn't serious and that you'll be ok for Christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure they could be made without peppers. I think of them as soft pillows of steamed cornbread with pulled pork in the middle. Can be spicy or leave the spiciness to the sauce you can drizzle over them. I make a tomatillo sauce that would be good. I've never made them, but am inspired to make up a batch to take to our family reunion in Texas. Do they freeze well?


I do put some chili powder in mine (that and paprika are the only peppers I will eat), but you can put whatever you like in them. They do freeze well. It's a good thing, because I always have so many! We'll be eating them for the next month or so. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago I had ceviche and absolutely loved it. I need to see if I can google a recipe and learn to make it. I also don't kow what napoles are so will check into that too.
> 
> *Edit* Found a few good ceviche recipes. Googled napoles and only found people with that name not a food. Am I spellling it correctly.


They are a cactus, Gwen. The grocers here sell the "pads" (sections) with the spines cut off. I have never tried them, though I do like things made with the prickly pear cactus fruits.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:50pm and I have just caught up.

Daralene hope your fall wasn't to bad.
Bonnie love the neck warmer.
Liz the color of your project is awesome.

Made the brown one earlier this afternoon and the other ones tonight. Remember the Secret Santa who gave me the big bag of yarn!? All the hats are from that yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMGosh!!! I thought you were in New Mexico and now I see that you are in Georgia!!! Well I have been to Atlanta...duh on me!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago I had ceviche and absolutely loved it. I need to see if I can google a recipe and learn to make it. I also don't kow what napoles are so will check into that too.
> 
> *Edit* Found a few good ceviche recipes. Googled napoles and only found people with that name not a food. Am I spellling it correctly.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup Sorlenna, they are cactus but I do not buy them fresh, too much work, I would much rather buy them in jars and then drain them and pour water until I get some of the salt washed away from them.


Sorlenna said:


> They are a cactus, Gwen. The grocers here sell the "pads" (sections) with the spines cut off. I have never tried them, though I do like things made with the prickly pear cactus fruits.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Have finally caught up, the knitting and Gwen's sewing has been so fun to see.
Love the pictures of the puppies. Really want one but I don't think that is in the cards for now.
Been busy all day, yes Sonja the lefsa is made with potatoes, flour and cream and bakes on a found grill. It is very flat and very soft and thin. Flat bread in our family is a different item. My Swedish meatballs are made with veal, pork and ground beef. I am sure everyone makes different food items differently because of family backgrounds and locations. 
Feel really behind, have not wrapped a present and have more cooking to do, but tomorrow will be lists and grocery shopping and wrapping and maybe a few more recipes made.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

No more falls Daralene and send those cleaning elves around if you find them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is quite funny, but there is a moral attached!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hihihi, he should have gotten a ticket for messing up the street also - he just throws the blue paper wherever it falls...
> :thumbup:


~~~I was thinking the same thing....littering deserves a ticket, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked the up again and they sound interesting. I like trying different things. What I read though also described how you have to remove the thorns/needles to prepare them for cooking. I'd end up with a handful of stickers for sure. Do the ones you order come already prepared? *Edit* just read the description at mexgrocer and they are already prepared .. Before I order from them I'm going to see if there is a place closer to Georgia but when I do orrder them I'd love your recipe. Thanks.


patocenizo said:


> No, it is nopales. I buy mine from a business called MexGrocer that is online ( I do not own it nor do I have stock in it...) and they have jars of nopales. This company has a wide selection of Mexican items which I buy from them. The delivery is almost overnight but then, they are in San Diego and I am just north of them in Orange County, California. If you decide to buy the nopales let me know and I'll send you a very easy recipe via PM.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All are cute Mel but I agree I just love the brown one.


gagesmom said:


> 9:50pm and I have just caught up.
> 
> Daralene hope your fall wasn't to bad.
> Bonnie love the neck warmer.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Christmas is starting to appear inside our house...decided not to do the big tree but did some furniture rearranging and put up the little 2 ft. tree. Also in the pictures are the hanging ornaments I made from a few old wooden embroidery hoops; just put holiday print fabrics in them and had DD hang them with invisible thread above the sofa. I like them as they slowly turn with the drafts. I still need to do the fireplace mantle but will try to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, we took out the trees yesterday and decorated and all and it's getting more wintery (home, I mean, it's still quite warm outside) and more like New Year's close... I even decorated some Eji's cadge.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have decided that TP is a bad influence in more than one way. Last week I tripped on a door mat and hurt my ankle. I keep saying to myself that I would be better tomorrow but it wasn't so I went to the emergency clinic and had it X-rayed. No it is not broken but still sore. Every step hurts so I have been off my feet for several days. Christmas will be casual. Dinner will be here and the family is bringing a lot of the food. I have been unable to find the stockings. I am sure they are still in the unpacked boxes in the garage. I have had several people look for them but they don't know what they are looking for so are at a disadvantage. I can't look because of my ankle so we will do without. The grandchildren got the tree up so that is done. Looks good too.
Just to see if I could do it, I make a tiny stocking in the round on toothpicks It is about 2 1/2 inches from toe to cuff. I did it from memory too so it is not perfect but I put it inside a clear ball so the mistakes don't show. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Used crocket thread and 5 "needles". Fun for a change but I don't want to make a lot of them.
I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas holiday or what-ever holiday you celebrate. It is a time to enjoy family and friends as well as food not normally eaten. Have a wonderful time.
Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do think the flower is worth the effort it took though- really sets off the design.


I agree, it would be pretty bland without it


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok everybody last one I just finished
Night.&#128564;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - we have reached it. Today is the shortest day of the year and, at eleven minutes past five this afternoon, we pass the solstice taking us back towards shorter nights and longer days. spring is on the way. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy solstice to everyone, We have our longest day here it's just after 8pm 21st, and won't be dark for another hour or so. Just got home from delivering gifts to our adopted family. They will be coming to visit us tomorrow probably with something for us. Getting everybody organised is a bit of a tough ask, with work commitments etc. The coffee will be hot and waiting anytime Sam, you're most welcome to join us across cyberspace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm ready anytime. --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy solstice to everyone, We have our longest day here it's just after 8pm 21st, and won't be dark for another hour or so. Just got home from delivering gifts to our adopted family. They will be coming to visit us tomorrow probably with something for us. Getting everybody organised is a bit of a tough ask, with work commitments etc. The coffee will be hot and waiting anytime Sam, you're most welcome to join us across cyberspace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed. --- sam --- why have we not heard from tami?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards I've received from this site, with a special mention for Matthew's beautiful orchid! I love that it's not that 'Christmasy', it means that I can have it on display all year. Thank you Matthew!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, got quite a kick out of that link regarding the car parked in the Handicapped spot. That's a unique way of teaching a lesson he will never forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So my presents are done but I am so behind on the house and don't feel like doing a thing. Perhaps the trip took it out of me and then we have been busy every day. Just too much going on at this time of year but wonderful too much so shouldn't complain. Well, if I had a maid I wouldn't mind being so busy. DGS's performance was just as wonderful today as the first time. Our friend thoroughly enjoyed it and it was so lovely to catch up on our lives. We live in the same town but don't see each other more than twice a year. She is active volunteering at a nursing home where her mother was and at a music school and taking piano lessons. Special lady. Now if I could just get in the cleaning mood. My own fault, but I took a fall in the middle of the night a few nights ago, so feels like I did too many exercises.    Here's to the cleaning elves coming in and doing all my work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sorry to hear that you had a fall. I hope you are not too sore. I wish I could come over and be your elf.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards I've received from this site, with a special mention for Matthew's beautiful orchid! I love that it's not that 'Christmasy', it means that I can have it on display all year. Thank you Matthew!


Here is one from me to everyone especially you Kate for posting all those lovely birthday cards to everyone through the year


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Aaaw!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite a temperature change, here we only get that if someone gets a hailstorm.
> Scary, I hope they get the fire controlled soon & that no lives were lost.


No lives lost but 12 homes were lost. That fire is under control now but there is a nasty one still out of control in Northern Victoria... we havent heard yet how many homes are lost so far. Terrible.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

this a great headband pattern tutorial, Russian but easy to follow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a fall. I hope you are not too sore. I wish I could come over and be your elf.


You are so sweet, thank you. Just a little achy like doing too many exercises, so I will be ok. I think when I fall at this age I seem to readjust everything and not always for the better. LOL It was my own fault too for not following my own rule of not leaving things in the walking path. I left the steamer out and in the dark, voila'....flat on the floor in the bathroom. I'm just glad I did it and not DH. I'm not laid up at all. It sure would be fun if we could work together but I think we'd visit more. ;-)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I enjoy sharing. Too bad that the snow pics won't cool you all down just a tad.


Very cool today.. about 18c. Warming up a bit again in a few days and supposed to be about 33c for Christmas day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's 15f and they are wearing t-shirt, shorts, and flipflps or sandals with socks. :roll: That can't be fashionable even in summer. LOL


 :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, house is looking so Christmassy. The lighter tree is certainly to my liking as it gets harder for DH each year. Love the embroidery hoops with the fabric. So original and creative.

Raillyn, your fall sounds bad and worse than mine. Hope you feel better soon. Hard to be laid up at such a busy time.

Off to bed....Nobody else is allowed to fall.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> this a great headband pattern tutorial, Russian but easy to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas is starting to appear inside our house...decided not to do the big tree but did some furniture rearranging and put up the little 2 ft. tree. Also in the pictures are the hanging ornaments I made from a few old wooden embroidery hoops; just put holiday print fabrics in them and had DD hang them with invisible thread above the sofa. I like them as they slowly turn with the drafts. I still need to do the fireplace mantle but will try to get to it tomorrow.


Definitley Christmassy Gwen love what you did with the embroidery hoops 
I have a couple of them and you have given me a great idea of what to do with them for next year . Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> yeah - we have reached it. Today is the shortest day of the year and, at eleven minutes past five this afternoon, we pass the solstice taking us back towards shorter nights and longer days. spring is on the way. --- sam


Thank you for that Sam . Hate dark mornings . Now if we can just rush through Jan/Feb I'll be happy . We are forecast more heavy rain and winds today and tomorrow so lots of grey miserable weather ☹


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> this a great headband pattern tutorial, Russian but easy to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kaye, just thought I'd post a picture of my Candy. She could be a sister to Gizmo
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


Its lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mine has turned into the Christmas present thief
> Yesterday I bought her a new stuffed toy as part of her Christmas present . It was upstairs in a bag in my bedroom , now this is a dog who has never ever taken anything without being told that she can have it . Well this morning she followed my son upstairs came into my room stuck her head in the bag turned and ran . She hid under the table with the bear under her chin trying to look innocent , she is now asleep with this bear beside her and it has has a thorough cleaning all day long


Aaaw she is precious. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 28. I need to try to catch up on the sleep lost due the heat the last few nights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping you are sleeping soundly, Cathy! We now have the heat, at least in the South Island, that you have suffered through- Christchurch was 33* yesterday- so not as bad.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the "yarney" Christmas cards! Merry Christmas every one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Well, we took out the trees yesterday and decorated and all and it's getting more wintery (home, I mean, it's still quite warm outside) and more like New Year's close... I even decorated some Eji's cadge.


I thought you didn't celebrate Christmas? Do you do a similar tree for your New Year celebration? 
What is Eji's cadge?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - we have reached it. Today is the shortest day of the year and, at eleven minutes past five this afternoon, we pass the solstice taking us back towards shorter nights and longer days. spring is on the way. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: Too bad the coldest weather is still to come but at least in another month we won't. Have to live in the dark quite so much. Seems like by the end of Jan you notice the difference. :wink: it's 9:15 & just thinking about breaking day now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards I've received from this site, with a special mention for Matthew's beautiful orchid! I love that it's not that 'Christmasy', it means that I can have it on display all year. Thank you Matthew!


I agree Kate, love your yarn tree. You find the best pictures


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry you had a fall, it's good your family will pitch in & Christmas can still be at your house. I'm surewhen you & Ray get feeling better you will eventually find everything again. Such alot of work.

Melody, at the rate you knit you a going to need a storage room for all the hats soon.

Has anyone done the 1898 hats? I started one of those last night, I'm thinking they will be great "work hats" for DS1 & DH who are outside lots. The bottom band is knit first & the earflaps seem to curve in so should be nice & snug.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good afternoon all from a very dark grey wet afternoon in Oxfordshire. It's only 3.00pm and it's really dark and miserable here. Earlier this morning it was like spring - we even have daffodils out to prove it! Our weather has gone completely topsy turvy. I'm sure we will be making up for this in Jan or Feb, however at least the evenings start to get a little lighter from now on.
Been busy at DDs for the lat few days. Had DGD staying until today, she has just left this morning. DS is arriving on Thursday so I have a few days to get ready and do some last minute (food) shopping. I'm also knitting like mad to try and get a waistcoat finished for DD#2 who will be down on 30th. All in all I might just be ready by the time Santa arrives!
I've not done a very good job of keeping up this week so Happy Birthday to any I have missed and hugs and healing thoughts to all of those in need of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I should be asleep. The removalists are coming in 6 hours and we are nowhere near ready. Hopefully by the time they can get into the house (the garage is the way in and David has it packed full) we will have a lot more done.
The advantage of this way of doing it is that what doesn't go today we can take later as long as the biggest stuff goes so we don't need to move it. But the more we can get ready to go the less we need to do later.

Just been on Ravelry and Melissa has posted details of her club for next year. The theme is purple so all yarns will have something to do with purple. With the Aussie dollar so low against the American dollar now is a good time to try her if you wanted. http://www.strandedinoz.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=95 
While not all her yarn is Australian a lot of it is and she hand dyes or paints it all herself. And the patterns are all originals- and often available only to club members.

This months yarn is a cotton and the extra goodie is a skein of 100% wool handpanited in much the same colours. a bright almost rainbow colouring. Should have taken a photo before I wound the cotton- but needed to get it wound so the swift could get packed. 
And now I will head of to bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15 am here feeling ugh. Lazy, tired just not really in the mood today. Hoping that improves. 

Snow is gone and it has been rainy.

Gage desperately wants me to make Gingerbread but I just have no get up and go.

Will check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! Hope your ankle heals quickly. Keep it propped up as much as possible and let everyone wait on you....milk it for all you can! Seirously, do hope it heals quickly. Merry Christmas!



Railyn said:


> I have decided that TP is a bad influence in more than one way. Last week I tripped on a door mat and hurt my ankle. I keep saying to myself that I would be better tomorrow but it wasn't so I went to the emergency clinic and had it X-rayed. No it is not broken but still sore. Every step hurts so I have been off my feet for several days. Christmas will be casual. Dinner will be here and the family is bringing a lot of the food. I have been unable to find the stockings. I am sure they are still in the unpacked boxes in the garage. I have had several people look for them but they don't know what they are looking for so are at a disadvantage. I can't look because of my ankle so we will do without. The grandchildren got the tree up so that is done. Looks good too.
> Just to see if I could do it, I make a tiny stocking in the round on toothpicks It is about 2 1/2 inches from toe to cuff. I did it from memory too so it is not perfect but I put it inside a clear ball so the mistakes don't show. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Used crocket thread and 5 "needles". Fun for a change but I don't want to make a lot of them.
> I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas holiday or what-ever holiday you celebrate. It is a time to enjoy family and friends as well as food not normally eaten. Have a wonderful time.
> Marilyn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I use my crockery mold, press the mixture in and bake in a slow oven for about an hour- important it does not colour. So you could shape the mix into a thick circle, on your baking slide, cut wedges and prick with a fork, alternatively you could cut into rectangles and prick.


I know I rolled them in balls and flattened them with a fork and then pricked them. I remember I sifted the dry ingredients 4 times before adding them to the butter. Only baked them for 12-15 min. being careful not to let them brown. It sounds interesting the way you do yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice hat, beautiful color. Cute little dog. Safe travel & hope you get us some photos.
> 
> Kaye that puppy is so cute. Is she sleeping between someone's funny slippers?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. I love the scarf and your design is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine has turned into the Christmas present thief
> Yesterday I bought her a new stuffed toy as part of her Christmas present . It was upstairs in a bag in my bedroom , now this is a dog who has never ever taken anything without being told that she can have it . Well this morning she followed my son upstairs came into my room stuck her head in the bag turned and ran . She hid under the table with the bear under her chin trying to look innocent , she is now asleep with this bear beside her and it has has a thorough cleaning all day long


She sounds adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know I rolled them in balls and flattened them with a fork and then pricked them. I remember I sifted the dry ingredients 4 times before adding them to the butter. Only baked them for 12-15 min. being careful not to let them brown. It sounds interesting the way you do yours.


The long slow cooking is what I have always known- in an oven cooling after being used for something that needed more heat. It is important to use butter not a margarine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> . I start therapy the 4th for bad balance but I hate to tell them I am also a klutz.
> LIZ, I love your slouch hat and the color is just beautiful. I need to do UFOs this year so I can get on to other things I want to make. Your little dog, Candy (?) is adorable and I know a lot of company.
> 
> WE had our family together last night. Kelsey (my youngest daughter) couldnt come because she overdid in the kitchen and her back was hurting too badly. Lee (SIL) was here with my two grandsons. Angie was here and smiled through everything, but could tell she was hurting. She goes back to Mayo for the last time (she says) in Feb, Allyson and her family were here along with Carleys BF. Steve, Suzanne, Gunnar (DGS) and his girlfriend were not able to make it. There was tons of food.
> ...


Hope the therapy helps you. Sounds like you had a wonderful family get-together and made quite a haul. But, what is a MSU dammit doll? Even though you and Jim will be alone for Christmas, enjoy the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:50pm and I have just caught up.
> 
> Daralene hope your fall wasn't to bad.
> Bonnie love the neck warmer.
> ...


Thanks, Mel. Nice hats but I'm partial to the brown one....I seem to be a brown person.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> She sounds adorable.


She is funny . We met a lady today who we hadn't seen for ages so I thought her dog must have died because she was old and ill Well today we saw the lady with a puppy who Mishka totally ignored at first as she kept looking behind the lady I think she was looking for the other dog


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas is starting to appear inside our house...decided not to do the big tree but did some furniture rearranging and put up the little 2 ft. tree. Also in the pictures are the hanging ornaments I made from a few old wooden embroidery hoops; just put holiday print fabrics in them and had DD hang them with invisible thread above the sofa. I like them as they slowly turn with the drafts. I still need to do the fireplace mantle but will try to get to it tomorrow.


What a good idea. Your little tree looks pretty behind the sofa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have decided that TP is a bad influence in more than one way. Last week I tripped on a door mat and hurt my ankle. I keep saying to myself that I would be better tomorrow but it wasn't so I went to the emergency clinic and had it X-rayed. No it is not broken but still sore. Every step hurts so I have been off my feet for several days. Christmas will be casual. Dinner will be here and the family is bringing a lot of the food. I have been unable to find the stockings. I am sure they are still in the unpacked boxes in the garage. I have had several people look for them but they don't know what they are looking for so are at a disadvantage. I can't look because of my ankle so we will do without. The grandchildren got the tree up so that is done. Looks good too.
> Just to see if I could do it, I make a tiny stocking in the round on toothpicks It is about 2 1/2 inches from toe to cuff. I did it from memory too so it is not perfect but I put it inside a clear ball so the mistakes don't show. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Used crocket thread and 5 "needles". Fun for a change but I don't want to make a lot of them.
> I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas holiday or what-ever holiday you celebrate. It is a time to enjoy family and friends as well as food not normally eaten. Have a wonderful time.
> Marilyn


Marilyn, sorry to hear that you have hurt your ankle. I sure hope you can get around by Christmas Day. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - we have reached it. Today is the shortest day of the year and, at eleven minutes past five this afternoon, we pass the solstice taking us back towards shorter nights and longer days. spring is on the way. --- sam


Yippee!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the lovely Christmas cards I've received from this site, with a special mention for Matthew's beautiful orchid! I love that it's not that 'Christmasy', it means that I can have it on display all year. Thank you Matthew!


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is one from me to everyone especially you Kate for posting all those lovely birthday cards to everyone through the year


Good one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished making cookies from the mixed Secret Santa sent me. Oatmeal Chocolate Chip and Salted Caramel. Missing an ingredient for gingerbread.&#128533;

Got all the dishes done and now I am going to sit and knit and watch a movie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished making cookies from the mixed Secret Santa sent me. Oatmeal Chocolate Chip and Salted Caramel. Missing an ingredient for gingerbread.😕
> 
> Got all the dishes done and now I am going to sit and knit and watch a movie.


Sounds yummy. Maybe Gage will be good with those for another day while you try to get to the store for that ingredient. Have fun knitting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did these this afternoon. Figured I haven't made many boy hats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did these this afternoon. Figured I haven't made many boy hats.


I like the top one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, healing energy sent for your sister.
Joann, so sorry your mom is passing. Hospices is a blessing though. Hugs.
Bonnie, love your fabric pillows, gloves.
Gwen, agree with Kate, get off the ladder!
Daralene, I just realized we started a new week Friday!
Julie, hope your hip feels better soon.
Sam, thank you for new recipes.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Thank you for birthday wishes. Had a lovely, quiet retreat. It is going to rain tomorrow so we will drive to Napa on Wednesday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are looking for one more cookie recipe you might try this one - be sure to go to the site and look at them - i think you will try them if you do. --- sam

Tricolor Christmas Slices
Yields about 6 dozen

Ingredients

1 cup unsalted butter, softened
1 1/2 cups confectioners' sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon red gel food color
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1 teaspoon neon green gel food color
2-3 drops pistachio candy flavoring oil (I like LorAnn)
1 teaspoon leaf green gel food color

Directions

1. In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy.

2. Beat in egg and vanilla.

3. Gradually add flour and mix well.

4. Divide dough in three portions.

5. Stir the red gel food color and almond extract into one portion.

6. Add neon green food coloring and pistachio oil to the second portion.

7. Add leaf green food coloring to the third portion. (Gel food color brands vary in pigment strength, so if your colors are not as vivid as youd like them to be with 1 teaspoon amount, increase the amount until a vivid color is achieved.)

8. If dough is very sticky because of the addition of food color and flavorings, mix in additional flour 1 tablespoon at a time until it loses most of its stickiness.

9. Roll each portion between two pieces of waxed paper into an 8-in. x 6-in. rectangle.

10. Remove waxed paper.

11. Place red rectangle on a piece of plastic wrap. Top with the neon green and leaf green rectangles; press together lightly.

12. Wrap with plastic wrap and chill until firm, about 2 hours or overnight.

13. Preheat oven to 375°.

14. Cut chilled dough in half lengthwise. Return one rectangle to the refrigerator.

15. Cut remaining rectangle into 1/4-in. slices.

16. Place the slices 1 inch apart on ungreased baking sheets.

17. Bake for 9-12 minutes or until set. Cool for 2 minutes before removing to wire racks.

18. Repeat with remaining dough.

19. Package in cookie boxes or cellphane bags tied with holiday ribbon.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/12/gift-this-tricolor-christmas-slices.html#more


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, Happy Birthday.
Kaye, lovely sweater and I so love seeing pics of the pups.
Rookie, the job sounds hectic. Hope you get some down time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your weather traveled to northwest ohio - that is exactly our weather. i assume somewhere in the world the sun is shinning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Sam . Hate dark mornings . Now if we can just rush through Jan/Feb I'll be happy . We are forecast more heavy rain and winds today and tomorrow so lots of grey miserable weather ☹


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think your weather traveled to northwest ohio - that is exactly our weather. i assume somewhere in the world the sun is shinning. --- sam


It is not shining here. :? :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - poor dorothy - she is under the yarn - quick - get her out. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I should be asleep. The removalists are coming in 6 hours and we are nowhere near ready. Hopefully by the time they can get into the house (the garage is the way in and David has it packed full) we will have a lot more done.
> The advantage of this way of doing it is that what doesn't go today we can take later as long as the biggest stuff goes so we don't need to move it. But the more we can get ready to go the less we need to do later.
> 
> Just been on Ravelry and Melissa has posted details of her club for next year. The theme is purple so all yarns will have something to do with purple. With the Aussie dollar so low against the American dollar now is a good time to try her if you wanted. http://www.strandedinoz.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=95
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't envy your moving - i hope i have moved for the last time. good luck tomorrow - it will all work out - you will see - and you will be mostly moved by the time you are finished. my problem would be deciding what goes now and what goes later. will be anxious to see your yarn for the coming year and what you knit with it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I should be asleep. The removalists are coming in 6 hours and we are nowhere near ready. Hopefully by the time they can get into the house (the garage is the way in and David has it packed full) we will have a lot more done.
> The advantage of this way of doing it is that what doesn't go today we can take later as long as the biggest stuff goes so we don't need to move it. But the more we can get ready to go the less we need to do later.
> 
> Just been on Ravelry and Melissa has posted details of her club for next year. The theme is purple so all yarns will have something to do with purple. With the Aussie dollar so low against the American dollar now is a good time to try her if you wanted. http://www.strandedinoz.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=95
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good luck with your move. Marilyn, hope your ankle heals quickly.
Daralene, hope you heal quickly.
I'm happy but tired. Thought a retreat would be good idea and I did enjoy it. But it was close to overload so close to Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, healing energy sent for your sister.
> Joann, so sorry your mom is passing. Hospices is a blessing though. Hugs.
> Bonnie, love your fabric pillows, gloves.
> Gwen, agree with Kate, get off the ladder!
> ...


I have a feeling the hip will be as it is for a while- I can no longer afford the deer velvet that seemed to be helping, so it's back to painkillers, and resting when it gets unbearable. But thanks any way Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think your weather traveled to northwest ohio - that is exactly our weather. i assume somewhere in the world the sun is shinning. --- sam


In the Southern Hemisphere it is- Christchurch where Bronwen lives was 36*C yesterday- nearly 97*F. We have sun but not quite the extremes.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a feeling the hip will be as it is for a while- I can no longer afford the deer velvet that seemed to be helping, so it's back to painkillers, and resting when it gets unbearable. But thanks any way Joy.


If there was some way I could help you I would in a minute . I will be praying you can get relief some how


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If there was some way I could help you I would in a minute . I will be praying you can get relief some how


Thanks for that, the caring thought does help!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one tonight.&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, you are all on page 33, and I haven't come close to reading last week. I probably won't get any farther this week.

Martina, all who you have mentioned will be in my prayers.

Kiwi, nice to see you again!

I have kept up with those of you who are on face book with me. 

You all are in my prayers.

As for me, My thyroid surgery has been postponed. I had an abnormal EKG, so got sent to the cardiologist. Today was part one of a nuclear stress test, tomorrow finishes that and have an echo cardiogram. Follow up with the cardiologist is the 28th. Which is also the last day the ENT has surgery for the year, so I won't get it done before the year is over, and will have to pay insurance deductable up front, I think. 

For some reason, my Avast firewall will not turn on, but I don't have time to fool with it right now. I am hoping that my Windows firewall will be enough for now. I will not be leaving the house with the computer, so I hope it will do. I will figure it out next week. Still have wrapping to do. A couple of things to buy for 3 of the grown kids. And a day and a half to do it in. I am hoping tomorrow won't wipe me out like today did. I came home and slept. I have managed to pick up and put a way a few things in the kitchen, and go out to pick up Chinese for dinner, paid bills, and that is it. Battery is almost dead, and I have to go to bed shortly so I can get up before 6:30 so I can eat and take meds 3 hours before my appointment., 

If I don't get back here, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you also Tami. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be praying for you Tami tomorrow Merry Christmas


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami...Hugs and love for you tomorrow.
Julie...hhope your hip isn't bothering you to much

Last one done tonight. Just sewed in ends.&#128077; 

Off to bed.&#128564; see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy tami - you take care of you. christmas blessings to you and yours. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, you are all on page 33, and I haven't come close to reading last week. I probably won't get any farther this week.
> 
> Martina, all who you have mentioned will be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have decided that TP is a bad influence in more than one way. Last week I tripped on a door mat and hurt my ankle. I keep saying to myself that I would be better tomorrow but it wasn't so I went to the emergency clinic and had it X-rayed. No it is not broken but still sore. Every step hurts so I have been off my feet for several days. Christmas will be casual. Dinner will be here and the family is bringing a lot of the food. I have been unable to find the stockings. I am sure they are still in the unpacked boxes in the garage. I have had several people look for them but they don't know what they are looking for so are at a disadvantage. I can't look because of my ankle so we will do without. The grandchildren got the tree up so that is done. Looks good too.
> Just to see if I could do it, I make a tiny stocking in the round on toothpicks It is about 2 1/2 inches from toe to cuff. I did it from memory too so it is not perfect but I put it inside a clear ball so the mistakes don't show. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Used crocket thread and 5 "needles". Fun for a change but I don't want to make a lot of them.
> I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas holiday or what-ever holiday you celebrate. It is a time to enjoy family and friends as well as food not normally eaten. Have a wonderful time.
> Marilyn


~~~Hey, Railyn, I have been looking for some of our stockings for 2-3 years. Ever since we started having Christmas at my DS's home, I have lost track of the stockings, some gifts, and many decorations! Just not the same! Our Christmases have become more casual of late, too. Take "advantage" of the ankle...milk it....and enjoy letting others do the major portions of the work. I'm moving into that phase, and finding I really enjoy it! Just can't do all the work any more.
enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami...Hugs and love for you tomorrow.
> Julie...hhope your hip isn't bothering you to much
> 
> Last one done tonight. Just sewed in ends.👍
> ...


Thanks Mel! Just a matter of more painkillers. Love the boucle hat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a feeling the hip will be as it is for a while- I can no longer afford the deer velvet that seemed to be helping, so it's back to painkillers, and resting when it gets unbearable. But thanks any way Joy.


Sorry to hear you are getting so much trouble with your hip. Rest as much as you need if that helps. What is deer velvet?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, you are all on page 33, and I haven't come close to reading last week. I probably won't get any farther this week.
> 
> Martina, all who you have mentioned will be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Sending you healing thoughts and lots of hugs Tami. I hope all goes well with your tests today and you don't come home feeling too washed out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope the therapy helps you. Sounds like you had a wonderful family get-together and made quite a haul. But, what is a MSU dammit doll? Even though you and Jim will be alone for Christmas, enjoy the day.


This is simalar to the one my sister made for me one year. Mine was made with little to no stuffing making it perfect to carry in my knitting bag or purse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think your weather traveled to northwest ohio - that is exactly our weather. i assume somewhere in the world the sun is shinning. --- sam


The sun is definitly not shining here . It's nearly 10 am and it's so grey and windy out . Inside it's very dark still almost need the light on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, good luck with your move. Marilyn, hope your ankle heals quickly.
> Daralene, hope you heal quickly.
> I'm happy but tired. Thought a retreat would be good idea and I did enjoy it. But it was close to overload so close to Christmas.


I'm glad you enjoyed your retreat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to you also Tami. Good luck tomorrow.


Merry Christmas Tami , hope everything goes alright at your appointment 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is simalar to the one my sister made for me one year. Mine was made with little to no stuffing making it perfect to carry in my knitting bag or purse.


Never heard of a Dammit Doll before but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Tami...Hugs and love for you tomorrow.
> Julie...hhope your hip isn't bothering you to much
> 
> Last one done tonight. Just sewed in ends.👍
> ...


All your hats are gorgeous Mel . I really like the yarn that you used on this one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Never heard of a Dammit Doll before but it sounds like a great idea!


Dammit doll sounds better and more fun than the stress dolls they had here a few year back


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Never heard of a Dammit Doll before but it sounds like a great idea!


They are I have used mine many times mot only for what they ate made for but, as a toy for grandkids.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dammit doll sounds better and more fun than the stress dolls they had here a few year back


By far my favorite stress relief for little ones when out and about.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to you also Tami. Good luck tomorrow.


..and from me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> By far my favorite stress relief for little ones when out and about.


Morning Caren 
Think I might have a go at making one 
Are you all done with your shopping now ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all. Spent the day in the office yesterday during a very wet and stormy day. I got home to home cooked shish-ka-bob dinner and then out to finish some shopping for the stockings and some things from JoAnn's to finish the bell ornaments. Feeling a bit better that we'll be all set for Christmas. Getting close to being able to have a breather with some of the consulting work with most of the deadlines accomplished. The big one is 12/28 when the payroll goes live...keep your fingers crossed.

Merry Christmas to all and prayers and hugs for all who are ailing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you are getting so much trouble with your hip. Rest as much as you need if that helps. What is deer velvet?


It is a Homeopathic remedy- which claims to support Men's reproductive health!!!!!!!!!!! but also seems to work on the joints. I do find shifting the load bearing helps, and have just done a good ten minutes on the exercycle, watching my Season Six Downton Abbey DVD. I have to work up to half an hour a day, and find it a lot easier when I am distracted!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning!!!We are getting just a little bit of rain here in Southern California....YAY!!!! We need it so badly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is simalar to the one my sister made for me one year. Mine was made with little to no stuffing making it perfect to carry in my knitting bag or purse.


 :lol: :lol: Cute! I've never heard of such a thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a Homeopathic remedy- which claims to support Men's reproductive health!!!!!!!!!!! but also seems to work on the joints. I do find shifting the load bearing helps, and have just done a good ten minutes on the exercycle, watching my Season Six Downton Abbey DVD. I have to work up to half an hour a day, and find it a lot easier when I am distracted!


My neighbor swears by Elk Velvet pills, says they keep him moving. Not nearly so popular since CWD ( chronic wasting disease, also caled ad cow disease- a prion diease that attacks the brain) became a concern

Hope the hip is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning!!!We are getting just a little bit of rain here in Southern California....YAY!!!! We need it so badly!


Good news, if it would just come in moderation a regular intervals it would be great. So often when we hear on the news you are getting rain t causes flooding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is simalar to the one my sister made for me one year. Mine was made with little to no stuffing making it perfect to carry in my knitting bag or purse.


That is so great. Wanted to pass this along but for some reason I can't copy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> ..and from me.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just going to install the ad blocker that one of you had mentioned. I thought I had bookmarked it but now find that I didn't. Don't remember who posted the info but would appreciate if you would post it again. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all. Spent the day in the office yesterday during a very wet and stormy day. I got home to home cooked shish-ka-bob dinner and then out to finish some shopping for the stockings and some things from JoAnn's to finish the bell ornaments. Feeling a bit better that we'll be all set for Christmas. Getting close to being able to have a breather with some of the consulting work with most of the deadlines accomplished. The big one is 12/28 when the payroll goes live...keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and prayers and hugs for all who are ailing.


 A Merry Christmas to you too Jeanette , hope all goes well on 28th 
I'll definitly keep my fingers crossed for you but I doubt you need it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning!!!We are getting just a little bit of rain here in Southern California....YAY!!!! We need it so badly!


I hope you get some more, not enough to cause flooding but just a nice steady downpour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel &#128516;
Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet 
Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be great but Mother Nature has her ways about her.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, if it would just come in moderation a regular intervals it would be great. So often when we hear on the news you are getting rain t causes flooding.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. 
Been up since 9am and got a few things done

Got a call yesterday from the Dr's. Another CT Scan is coming in the new year. &#128533;

Sonja such a cute little cardi&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Been up since 9am and got a few things done
> 
> Got a call yesterday from the Dr's. Another CT Scan is coming in the new year. 😕
> ...


Thank you Mel 
You must be getting fed up of hospitals by now , I hope this next scan finally finds out the problem


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbor swears by Elk Velvet pills, says they keep him moving. Not nearly so popular since CWD ( chronic wasting disease, also caled ad cow disease- a prion diease that attacks the brain) became a concern
> 
> Hope the hip is better soon.


They would presumably be similar, I wonder if that is the one they call CJD, here- we are not at much risk, with our cattle being mostly grass-fed. I think the problem stemmed from feeding the offal back to the cows. (in pellet form)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Liz try searching for adblock.com. I think that is how I found it for the Mac.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Liz try searching for adblock.com. I think that is how I found it for the Mac.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


The colour mixture is very pretty. Both you and Mel are knitting nijas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Liz try searching for adblock.com. I think that is how I found it for the Mac.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I installed it. Now let's see if it works.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I agree. Pretty fed up with hospitals, pain and illness all around. 

Secret Santa strikes again. Greg went for coffee this morning and when he returned there was a black garbage back outside the door. He brought it and there was a card with no signature. Hope you enjoy your Lego. Merry Christmas.
There was a Lego set, pair of pants and some goodies. Just in awe.

Made this one this morning


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren
> Think I might have a go at making one
> Are you all done with your shopping now ?


 James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another great hat Mel , I like the colours 
You must have some fantastic friends Mel 
Here is something to make you smile 
A Swedish tradition 
Swedes celebrate Christmas on Christmas Eve . The children leave a bowl of porridge on the doorstep for Tomten (Santa) but they don't get the gifts on the morning . The Christmas meal normally starts about midday and as there is an awful lot of food doesn't usually finish till before 3 , now he's the funny part of the Swedish tradition at 3pm a lot of swedes will sit in front of the TVs to watch (drumroll) Donald Duck 
Yes that's right a Swedish Christmas tradition is to watch very old Donald Duck and friends cartoons and it's basically the same cartoons every year 
Started in 1959 and still going . Then they get there gifts


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I agree. Pretty fed up with hospitals, pain and illness all around.
> 
> Secret Santa strikes again. Greg went for coffee this morning and when he returned there was a black garbage back outside the door. He brought it and there was a card with no signature. Hope you enjoy your Lego. Merry Christmas.
> There was a Lego set, pair of pants and some goodies. Just in awe.
> ...


Oh I like this one. How wonderful to have secret santa.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: Cute! I've never heard of such a thing


I had not heard of them until my sister gave me one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I like this one. How wonderful to have secret santa.


If anyone deserves a secret Santa, it is Mel!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so great. Wanted to pass this along but for some reason I can't copy it.


If you goggle dammit doll lots come up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone deserves a secret Santa, it is Mel!


She sure does.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


That looks delicious Caren . I think I might have to try it but use chicken 
I can't for the life of me eat duck .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another great hat Mel , I like the colours
> You must have some fantastic friends Mel
> Here is something to make you smile
> A Swedish tradition
> ...


Isn't there another Swedish tradition that on Christmas Eve Santa goes around the village peering in the windows. Sounds a bit creepy to me, but after Santa has been seen then the children can open their presents. I seem to remember something like this from a Swedish lady I used to know.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


That looks yummy! We had one a couple of years ago but it was a bit dry and all fell apart when trying to carve it. Bit of a disappointment really. Yours looks lovely, hope it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks delicious Caren . I think I might have to try it but use chicken
> I can't for the life of me eat duck .


Thank you. It has turkey duck and chicken, I couldn't taste the duck at all which is good as I am not overly fond of duck.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> That looks yummy! We had one a couple of years ago but it was a bit dry and all fell apart when trying to carve it. Bit of a disappointment really. Yours looks lovely, hope it tastes as good as it looks!


It turned out very moist, I was told. It did have to be held together a bit while slicing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Isn't there another Swedish tradition that on Christmas Eve Santa goes around the village peering in the windows. Sounds a bit creepy to me, but after Santa has been seen then the children can open their presents. I seem to remember something like this from a Swedish lady I used to know.


Never heard that but the old style Swedish Santa folklore is nothing like the jovial Santa. A Swedish one was more like a gnome who would bring gifts but if insulted would cause mischief


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. It has turkey duck and chicken, I couldn't taste the duck at all which is good as I am not overly fond of duck.


I thought there looked like more than one bird in there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is hoping for a slow steady rain - one that can soak in as it falls. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning!!!We are getting just a little bit of rain here in Southern California....YAY!!!! We need it so badly!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


So pretty!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely baby cardigan sonja - love the colors. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you make the turducken? looks very good. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, especially love the little white and blue hat.
Tami, so sorry you have to postpone surgery. Hugs. Hope all is well with other tests.
Julie, good for you bicycling. I think it will help. 
Merry Christmas. I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you , first item for one of my new charities


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely baby cardigan sonja - love the colors. --- sam


Thank you Sam it was an odd little ball of yarn in my basket and I just made it . I knit fast as Josephine would say 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas

Adapted from the poem by Clement Clarke Moore

Twas the night before Christmas and I was still knitting
The family was sleeping and there I was sitting;
The handknit stockings were hung on the chimney with care
Hope no one noticed the cupboards were bare.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of mittens danced in their heads;
Still dressed in old sweats, yarn in my lap,
I hurried on to finish the last knitted cap.

When out from the closet there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from my chair to see what was the matter.
Away to the storage I flew like a flash,
Threw open the door and confronted my stash.

The yarn on the floor was like new-fallen snow,
Better shove it in quick so the husband wont know.
When what to my bloodshot eyes should appear,
But the Knitting Fairy who said, Have no fear!

What a quick little knitter, so lively and fast,
She did the knitting while all I did was cast.
More rapid than eagles her stitches they came,
She knitted, she purled and called the yarn by name:

On,Trekking! On, HiKoo! On, Noro! On, Bliss!
On, Regia! On, Opal! Not one skein was missed.
To the top of the stash! Get every last ball!
We cant give a gift purchased at the mall!

Her needles how they sparkled! Her stitches just right!
We knitted together all through the night.
Hats, scarves, shawls, socks and a sweater;
My knitting projects had never looked better!

She spoke not a word, head bent over her work,
And knit all the yarn with her magical circ.
My projects were done, they were perfectly sized;
Each one an heirloom sure to be prized!

She picked up her needles and gave me a wink,
The fairy dust flew, she was gone in a blink.
But I heard her exclaim as she darted from sight,
HAPPY KNITTING TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT! 

(c)2008 Michelle Hunter


www.knitpurlhunter.com


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I agree. Pretty fed up with hospitals, pain and illness all around.
> 
> Secret Santa strikes again. Greg went for coffee this morning and when he returned there was a black garbage back outside the door. He brought it and there was a card with no signature. Hope you enjoy your Lego. Merry Christmas.
> There was a Lego set, pair of pants and some goodies. Just in awe.
> ...


You have a very special friend who really wants you to be happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


I've never had it but it does look delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, especially love the little white and blue hat.
> Tami, so sorry you have to postpone surgery. Hugs. Hope all is well with other tests.
> Julie, good for you bicycling. I think it will help.
> Merry Christmas. I'm starting to get excited.


I am hoping it will!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'Twas The Knitter's Night
> 
> Great fun, Sam. Thanks!
> 
> www.knitpurlhunter.com


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> ..and from me.


And from me,too. Good luck Tami.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


That's so pretty, Sonja & finished in 1 day, wow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They would presumably be similar, I wonder if that is the one they call CJD, here- we are not at much risk, with our cattle being mostly grass-fed. I think the problem stemmed from feeding the offal back to the cows. (in pellet form)


In animals is called CWD, in humans it's called CJD, Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease, yes there used to be some bone Neal in the food chain, that's no longer allowed. I don't know the explanation for wild elk & deer having it as they wouldn't have had bone meal. I read an article where some island in the south Pacific had Hugh incidence of CJD as in their funeral rituals the brain f the deceased was eaten, infecting others Yuk!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone.&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mel, congrats on another great secret Santa gift, you have lots of great friends.

Caren, I've heard of Turducken but never had it. Sounds very good. I haven't eaten duck in many years but they are very fatty if I remember right. My DH occasionally brings home wild ones in the fall but I don't like them.

Tami, sorry you couldn't get your surgery before the end of the year, hopefully everything gets sorted out & you can get the surgery early in the new year.
We went to Lloyd today & finished up the last f the shopping. Everything. I Suggested for our 2nd Chinese gift exchange gift, DH said no, that won't be good so I told him to pick We came home with a popcorn maker. I think all who use one probably already have one but wasn't going to argue about it so it will have to do
Last night we went to a Chrstmas party put on by the people who pasture cows on our farm. It was at an old hall out in the middle of nowhere that was the site of an old country school about 15 miles from here. We got about 2 miles from there & had a flat tire, DH must have run over a piece of metal as there was a big cut in the tire, we had a sare but it was frozen under the back of the truck so DS came with another & rescued us.
When we finally got there it was a nice meal & a good visit. Sure glad DS was home as it was too cold for DH to muck around with the other tire.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this email today of majestic ahead side dishes for entertaining, maybe some would like them.

http://www.jocooks.com/side-dishes/make-ahead-holiday-side-dishes/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=55834f1d8c-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-55834f1d8c-35461005


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In animals is called CWD, in humans it's called CJD, Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease, yes there used to be some bone Neal in the food chain, that's no longer allowed. I don't know the explanation for wild elk & deer having it as they wouldn't have had bone meal. I read an article where some island in the south Pacific had Hugh incidence of CJD as in their funeral rituals the brain f the deceased was eaten, infecting others Yuk!


I have never heard of that death ritual- and I have studied about the islands of the Pacific quite extensively- certainly not practised here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really sweet looking sweater. I'd still be trying to cast it on probably. LOL You and Melody sure are super knitters.


Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good. My SIL made that for Thanksgiving which was a first for me.



NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Am very tired tonight. Tomorrow 4 of the grandkids will be over and visit until around 8 pm so I'm going to bed early. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've put in a lot very long hours these past two weeks and have finished up some of the last of the paperwork tonight. I'll take it into the office tomorrow and review it with a couple of other people because it sure is a lot of numbers and calculations. Once everyone signs off on the numbers, then we'll get it sent off to the Canada office of the payroll vendor. I'm not real happy with them at the moment as they kept saying things were going fine, etc. and now they're on very short staff until Jan 1....and they didn't say a word about it to us. We'll make it work, but disappointed.

The grocery shopping is all done and after my visit to the office tomorrow, I'll come home and make some cookies with DGS. Christmas Eve will be spent finishing the cleaning and do some make ahead meals and then it party for the rest of the week. Back at work on Monday, though.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never heard of that death ritual- and I have studied about the islands of the Pacific quite extensively- certainly not practised here.


Julie, here's the reference, it's called kuru but in the same family of diseases
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_(disease)

I really should be finishing up the wrapping but really dragging my butt tonight, maybe I'll just go to bed & hopefully ambitious tomorrow to get the final stuff done.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel and Sonja, you guys are really great knitters.
I agree with many tonight, so tired, crawled into bed with a headache and aching all over. Had quite a day, got a lot of groceries bought and picked up a few fresh flowers to add with the greens. Walked out in the yard to cut them down. And then we had a really pretty snow fall of an inch of new snow. The temp is staying up so it is not hard to take the snow. 
DH is coming tomorrow and it will be nice to have the extra help. Lots left to do, but it is fun. 
Take care all and make sure to rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas is starting to appear inside our house...decided not to do the big tree but did some furniture rearranging and put up the little 2 ft. tree. Also in the pictures are the hanging ornaments I made from a few old wooden embroidery hoops; just put holiday print fabrics in them and had DD hang them with invisible thread above the sofa. I like them as they slowly turn with the drafts. I still need to do the fireplace mantle but will try to get to it tomorrow.


Its looking very pretty....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I have decided that TP is a bad influence in more than one way. Last week I tripped on a door mat and hurt my ankle. I keep saying to myself that I would be better tomorrow but it wasn't so I went to the emergency clinic and had it X-rayed. No it is not broken but still sore. Every step hurts so I have been off my feet for several days. Christmas will be casual. Dinner will be here and the family is bringing a lot of the food. I have been unable to find the stockings. I am sure they are still in the unpacked boxes in the garage. I have had several people look for them but they don't know what they are looking for so are at a disadvantage. I can't look because of my ankle so we will do without. The grandchildren got the tree up so that is done. Looks good too.
> Just to see if I could do it, I make a tiny stocking in the round on toothpicks It is about 2 1/2 inches from toe to cuff. I did it from memory too so it is not perfect but I put it inside a clear ball so the mistakes don't show. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Used crocket thread and 5 "needles". Fun for a change but I don't want to make a lot of them.
> I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas holiday or what-ever holiday you celebrate. It is a time to enjoy family and friends as well as food not normally eaten. Have a wonderful time.
> Marilyn


Sorry to hear about your ankle. Your tiny stocking sounds cute.
Merry Christmas to you and your family too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And a special Christmas wish from me to all my TP friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is one from me to everyone especially you Kate for posting all those lovely birthday cards to everyone through the year


 :thumbup: Thats really cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you are sleeping soundly, Cathy! We now have the heat, at least in the South Island, that you have suffered through- Christchurch was 33* yesterday- so not as bad.


Summer is with us for sure now. Stay cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Summer is with us for sure now. Stay cool.


Christchurch actually reached 36* that day and 18 the next!
Lovely Christmas card!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sunday we were not able to go to the Christmas contada so we pretty much laid around and rested. Jim was having low back and low abdominal pain and nauseated. Monday, he said he was o.k. so I went on to my hair appointment. Allyson gave me a gift card for a pedi. I called home when Nancy finished my hair and checked on him and he said he was o.k. so I got my pedi and decided I would splurge and get my nails done. Right in the middle of my nails being done, he called and said he needed to go to the ER. I knew he must be hurting far worse than he was telling me. He has a 6mm kidney stone.
We went to Jackson today. He dropped me off at the Jackson Oncology Center, and he went to see his neurologist. His doctor wanted to have him come in the morning and let him bust it up as he told him it is too big for him to pass. Jim said no, he wanted to try and pass it first. He said he was just sore and washed out. Well, long story short, now he is beginning to really hurt, so I forsee an emergency drive back to Jackson tomorrow.
The oncologist was confused as to why I was there and I told him that made two of us. We both laughed and we briefly talked of my history of blood clots. He said, You know, you just look so healthy to have had all this (holding up a typed for of my medical history. We talked a while and I got up and hugged him and told him why didnt I get out of Dodge and let him take care of the people that really needed him. He was so sweet and I think of how hard it must be to do what he does day after day, as you get so attached to your patients and sometimes goodbyes must be said. I am here to tell you just looking at him was the highlight of my day. He he as he was the best looking man and doctor I have ever seen!
We had to run by Dr Veerisettis office to pick up samples of a new medication for high cholesterol to take three days a week with what I already take. It is not covered on my insurance.
Then we stopped and had a bite to eat.
Then we went to Sams just to pick up a few items. It was ridiculous. Three checkers for the whole store and they were out of everything. I was trying to get Jim out of there as he was looking really pale and getting nauseated. We waited a long time in line. I finally went up to one of the workers and told her I was not trying to take anyones place but we had already waited a long time and his medical crisis.
All this we did on a horribly messy day.raining cats and dogs and is supposed to be doing it all week.
And that is what has been happening in my neck of the woods.
I am starting this diet.the fast metabolism dietthe first of Jan. I have been reading the book to understand what I will be doing and the foods I need to purchase. Basically, on Monday and Tuesday you can have foods listed for those two days; on Tuesday and Wednesday you have foods from another group of foods, and Fri-Sat-Sun you eat from the last group of foods. You are combining foods in a certain way. You can have water only, You have no wheat, dairy, cheese, or caffeine. You are eating mainly organic foods and sounds like gluten free to me. I will do the best I can but I cannot go totally organic as we just cant afford it. I will really need your prayers and support.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty, Sonja & finished in 1 day, wow!


Well just over a day , I couldn't sleep and was fed up with just lying there trying to sleep so I just sat and knit .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In animals is called CWD, in humans it's called CJD, Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease, yes there used to be some bone Neal in the food chain, that's no longer allowed. I don't know the explanation for wild elk & deer having it as they wouldn't have had bone meal. I read an article where some island in the south Pacific had Hugh incidence of CJD as in their funeral rituals the brain f the deceased was eaten, infecting others Yuk!


I can remember reading something about that . Definitly yuk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really sweet looking sweater. I'd still be trying to cast it on probably. LOL You and Melody sure are super knitters.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sunday we were not able to go to the Christmas contada so we pretty much laid around and rested. Jim was having low back and low abdominal pain and nauseated. Monday, he said he was o.k. so I went on to my hair appointment. Allyson gave me a gift card for a pedi. I called home when Nancy finished my hair and checked on him and he said he was o.k. so I got my pedi and decided I would splurge and get my nails done. Right in the middle of my nails being done, he called and said he needed to go to the ER. I knew he must be hurting far worse than he was telling me. He has a 6mm kidney stone.
> We went to Jackson today. He dropped me off at the Jackson Oncology Center, and he went to see his neurologist. His doctor wanted to have him come in the morning and let him bust it up as he told him it is too big for him to pass. Jim said no, he wanted to try and pass it first. He said he was just sore and washed out. Well, long story short, now he is beginning to really hurt, so I forsee an emergency drive back to Jackson tomorrow.
> The oncologist was confused as to why I was there and I told him that made two of us. We both laughed and we briefly talked of my history of blood clots. He said, You know, you just look so healthy to have had all this (holding up a typed for of my medical history. We talked a while and I got up and hugged him and told him why didnt I get out of Dodge and let him take care of the people that really needed him. He was so sweet and I think of how hard it must be to do what he does day after day, as you get so attached to your patients and sometimes goodbyes must be said. I am here to tell you just looking at him was the highlight of my day. He he as he was the best looking man and doctor I have ever seen!
> We had to run by Dr Veerisettis office to pick up samples of a new medication for high cholesterol to take three days a week with what I already take. It is not covered on my insurance.
> ...


Dear Betty, I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a worrying time. Kidney stones are the most painful things and I hope Jim passes his very quickly, although at 6mm I think it probably needs shattering. I hope you can get things sorted before Christmas but it sounds like you are running out of time. Either way I hope you get the chance to relax over the holiday and enjoy eating things you will not be allowed when the diet starts! Sending healing hugs for both of you. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think your weather traveled to northwest ohio - that is exactly our weather. i assume somewhere in the world the sun is shinning. --- sam


Oh yeah... we have more than enough sunshine and heat. Lovely today about 26c, tomorrow 33c, Christmas day 36c (and I have to cook a roast!) then Saturday 20c and rain supposedly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to you also Tami. Good luck tomorrow.


From me too........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is simalar to the one my sister made for me one year. Mine was made with little to no stuffing making it perfect to carry in my knitting bag or purse.


Well there is something else I have learned at the TP! Mmmm there are times I could do with one of those.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a Homeopathic remedy- which claims to support Men's reproductive health!!!!!!!!!!! but also seems to work on the joints. I do find shifting the load bearing helps, and have just done a good ten minutes on the exercycle, watching my Season Six Downton Abbey DVD. I have to work up to half an hour a day, and find it a lot easier when I am distracted!


Well done on the exercycle! I hope you get some relief for your pain though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think I've caught the knitting bug from Mel 😄
> Found an oddments ball and Started this little cardi last night and finished it today , helped that I couldn't sleep , no buttons as yet
> Now starting a Star Wars hat for middle son


Very cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I agree. Pretty fed up with hospitals, pain and illness all around.
> 
> Secret Santa strikes again. Greg went for coffee this morning and when he returned there was a black garbage back outside the door. He brought it and there was a card with no signature. Hope you enjoy your Lego. Merry Christmas.
> There was a Lego set, pair of pants and some goodies. Just in awe.
> ...


Wow another mystery surprise! 

Sorry to hear that you have to have another scan but hopefully they will get answers this time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this email today of majestic ahead side dishes for entertaining, maybe some would like them.


The Queen perhaps? I love autocorrect!
:lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> James starts holidays, we are taking his Mum and finishing up our shopping. Tonight we had turducken for tea, was very good
> I have wanted to try it for some time, I seem to miss it everytime my brother makes it.


Yummo, that looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another great hat Mel , I like the colours
> You must have some fantastic friends Mel
> Here is something to make you smile
> A Swedish tradition
> ...


Another lesson at the TP! Interesting.... PS I love Donald Duck.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yeah... we have more than enough sunshine and heat. Lovely today about 26c, tomorrow 33c, Christmas day 36c (and I have to cook a roast!) then Saturday 20c and rain supposedly.


Well we're still having early spring. Woke up this morning to a beautiful bright sunny day. We are supposed to be getting 11c (51/52f) on Christmas day with rain. I feel so sorry for people in Cumbria who are dealing with floods for the third time in a month. Don't know how they cope with all that, my heart goes out to them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> 'Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
> 
> Adapted from the poem by Clement Clarke Moore
> 
> :thumbup: That is very clever. I like it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In animals is called CWD, in humans it's called CJD, Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease, yes there used to be some bone Neal in the food chain, that's no longer allowed. I don't know the explanation for wild elk & deer having it as they wouldn't have had bone meal. I read an article where some island in the south Pacific had Hugh incidence of CJD as in their funeral rituals the brain f the deceased was eaten, infecting others Yuk!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a dry West Coast....it's been so wet here, we are about to develop webbed feet! :lol: It is still windy, but not really cold for this time of year. Luke is coming this afternoon which will be good as I haven't seen him since last Thursday as his mum is on holiday now until the 5th of January. *Mel* I hope you get some answers from this next scan. *Spider* - I hope you feel well rested this morning, and you too *Gwen* - enjoy those GKs. *Betty* - That does sound like a really big kidney stone, but your DH sounds like mine, you can't tell them anything, they know better! :roll: I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this email today of majestic ahead side dishes for entertaining, maybe some would like them.
> 
> http://www.jocooks.com/side-dishes/make-ahead-holiday-side-dishes/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=55834f1d8c-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-55834f1d8c-35461005


They look really good, have bookmarked them. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really sweet looking sweater. I'd still be trying to cast it on probably. LOL You and Melody sure are super knitters.


Ditto... they sure are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Christchurch actually reached 36* that day and 18 the next!
> Lovely Christmas card!


I found the image on Google.  Thats pretty hot for over there, I think?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Dear Betty, I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a worrying time. Kidney stones are the most painful things and I hope Jim passes his very quickly, although at 6mm I think it probably needs shattering. I hope you can get things sorted before Christmas but it sounds like you are running out of time. Either way I hope you get the chance to relax over the holiday and enjoy eating things you will not be allowed when the diet starts! Sending healing hugs for both of you. x


And from me..........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sunday we were not able to go to the Christmas contada so we pretty much laid around and rested. Jim was having low back and low abdominal pain and nauseated. Monday, he said he was o.k. so I went on to my hair appointment. Allyson gave me a gift card for a pedi. I called home when Nancy finished my hair and checked on him and he said he was o.k. so I got my pedi and decided I would splurge and get my nails done. Right in the middle of my nails being done, he called and said he needed to go to the ER. I knew he must be hurting far worse than he was telling me. He has a 6mm kidney stone.
> We went to Jackson today. He dropped me off at the Jackson Oncology Center, and he went to see his neurologist. His doctor wanted to have him come in the morning and let him bust it up as he told him it is too big for him to pass. Jim said no, he wanted to try and pass it first. He said he was just sore and washed out. Well, long story short, now he is beginning to really hurt, so I forsee an emergency drive back to Jackson tomorrow.
> The oncologist was confused as to why I was there and I told him that made two of us. We both laughed and we briefly talked of my history of blood clots. He said, You know, you just look so healthy to have had all this (holding up a typed for of my medical history. We talked a while and I got up and hugged him and told him why didnt I get out of Dodge and let him take care of the people that really needed him. He was so sweet and I think of how hard it must be to do what he does day after day, as you get so attached to your patients and sometimes goodbyes must be said. I am here to tell you just looking at him was the highlight of my day. He he as he was the best looking man and doctor I have ever seen!
> We had to run by Dr Veerisettis office to pick up samples of a new medication for high cholesterol to take three days a week with what I already take. It is not covered on my insurance.
> ...


Love you back and wish things were a bit quieter for you and Jim. Good to have a good looking and nice doctor --- and who doesn't need to to see you because there's no medical reason to, but he still did!! Hope the diet works - you can get away with not having organic oranges, bananas, and other things that are washed or peeled; or at least that's what I was told. Sounds like the same as DASH with no sugar, wheat, potatoes, low salt. It does work, but only for the faithful which I'm not.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing all a good day.

Mel - love that you have some Secret Santas; definitely a good year for them to be coming around.

Praying for all in pain either physical or emotional; you are all in my prayers and I wish good things for you always.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And a special Christmas wish from me to all my TP friends.


That's a really cute card Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Dear Betty, I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a worrying time. Kidney stones are the most painful things and I hope Jim passes his very quickly, although at 6mm I think it probably needs shattering. I hope you can get things sorted before Christmas but it sounds like you are running out of time. Either way I hope you get the chance to relax over the holiday and enjoy eating things you will not be allowed when the diet starts! Sending healing hugs for both of you. x


I hope your husband gets something sorted before Christmas Betty . The quicker he is pain free the better 
I'm thinking your organic food is as expensive as it is here . Although all the main Christmas dinner vegtables are on offer here just now so that's some good news 
Hope your diet goes well and helps you feel better

Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you make the turducken? looks very good. --- sam


I cheated and bought it premade all I had to do was roast it with crossed fingers it would be juicey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Just couldn't imagine Christmas this year but somehow I am doing it. Perhaps because mom passed and this is the first of everything without her. The grandchildren seem to make it festive anyway and they really enjoyed decorating the tree. Amazing how they can now decorate closer to the top of the tree. DGD informed me she doesn't want to be 8, or soon to be 9. Asked her how old she wants to be and she informed me 2. When I asked her why she said that she didn't have to go to school then. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess she is glad to have vacation. I'm so glad we moved back to the States to be close to them. Priceless time. Wouldn't have missed these memories for anything. DGS had to leave to go have an acting lesson from an actor/director in the area for Christmas Carol. He was amazed at how much he learned.

I had lost my charger for the laser and looked and looked and looked for weeks. Finally ordered another charger and found it that very day. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Decided to have the 2nd one so I could charge it upstairs or down. Then we made our trip and managed to bring it home with me. Was hesitant to take the laser the way my mind has been working. Since arriving home I couldn't find the laser. Ok, so now I have 2 chargers and no laser. Looked in the refrigerator, boxes, bags, drawers, closets, under furniture, under furniture pillows, and of course looked first in the case it comes in. Guess where DH found it last night....in the case it comes in. I looked in there 2 or 3 times. Was it magic? Did the elves come in to clean and put it in there when I was asleep? How could I look in the case and not see it. OK, I'll go with magic and not bad eyesight. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Fixing prime rib for Christmas and can't find the rub packet that came with it....I am just a total mess. I'll improvise with garlic and cajun spices, how can I go wrong with that. Just so I don't lose any Christmas presents. Speaking of Christmas presents, I finally finished those Hedgehog mittens and I just love them. Cute little faces. Of course I couldn't find the beads for the eyes on the second mitten so broke open the 2nd kit and borrowed from there. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: You know that saying about if my head wasn't attached.....

This year I put up little blue Christmas lights on the fireplace garland and the garland going up the stairs and I LOVE it. Don't know why I never did it before. Probably because of the money to buy the lights, but so glad I did it this year. I wonder if they will show in any pictures. If they do I will post.

Now I am in the Christmas mood and getting excited. Prime rib is thawing, need to go shopping for the veggies. DIL is bringing salad and dessert. House is a lot more organized, at least we can walk through the rooms now. Christmas cards are going to be very late this year. Promised delivery to me from the 18th to the 21st and I won't have them till tonight. Always late because I make my own and use Christmas photos on them, but this year will be from the musicals and just one of DGD at her Christmas Pageant. I'm thinking of all of you and how special each and every one of you are and wishing you good health and a special time this Christmas Season. For some it is a time of many questions health wise and know that we are all thinking of you and praying and sending healing wishes. Some people will be alone and I hope you won't feel too alone, knowing you have lots of people on here that care about you even if we can't be with you in person. Well, best get off here and get ready to do my running around at the grocery store before I can't even find a place to park.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The Queen perhaps? I love autocorrect!
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, very cute card. Merry Christmas to you too.

Betty, sorry Jim is having trouble with kidney stones, so painful. But I see you have a husband like mine, " real men don't need doctors" I would think 6 mm would be too big to pass without breaking up, hope you getnit sorted out.

Daralene, I'm glad you are feeling more like Christmas after your time with the GKs. I'm glad I'm not the only one who loses things only to find them after a replacement is bought- I hunted for ages for the charger for my camera battery, finally bought a new expensive one, I had thought it was in my car but couldn't find it. It was finally found inside the Kleenex box in the car-good grief.

Well, I really must get off here & start my mile long to-do list. For those who aren't back here before Christmas, I hope all are healthy & happy for the celebrations.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty tell Jim I am sending him healing thoughts from Canada. 

Made this one last night and half way through my circle needle broke. Will admit there was a bit if cursing going on. So I re did it on smaller needles and it came out preemie size.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never had it but it does look delicious.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the exercycle! I hope you get some relief for your pain though.


Thanks Cathy! Woke with a bad cramp, which is lurking, and I ran out of Downton Abbey to watch- someone said there may be a last Christmas Special- I'd like to see a little more happiness for poor old Edith.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I found the image on Google.  Thats pretty hot for over there, I think?


Hottest December figure since records began!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you


What a special Christmas everyone will have thanks to you. Wonderful cooking as always Caren. Probably their best Christmas ever with you there. I have come to the conclusion that the person doing the meal shouldn't have to buy gifts as that is a real gift. Don't think that will ever happen, but it is true that the meal really is a gift.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hottest December figure since records began!


Oh dear. I saw the one documentary on the island that is disappearing into the ocean and others soon to follow suit. Sorry, don't remember the name, but you probably know what I am speaking of. It actually is a whole group of islands. Sorry you ran out of Downton Abbey. It is wonderful to watch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, so sorry to hear about DH and his kidney stone. I had to have lithotripsy done to get rid of mine, but there is no way he will want to keep it. Doctors thought I could pass mine and after 14 days of hell re-xrayed and sent me for lithotripsy. The sooner the better if it is too big to pass. Could result in blockage and cause problems for the kidneys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Awww Mel, I'm sure the cursing was undone when you decided to make a precious preemie hat.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, very cute card. Merry Christmas to you too.
> 
> Betty, sorry Jim is having trouble with kidney stones, so painful. But I see you have a husband like mine, " real men don't need doctors" I would think 6 mm would be too big to pass without breaking up, hope you getnit sorted out.
> 
> ...


So funny because guess what I can't find now....the camera charger. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I just have to have a sense of humor. I know last night I couldn't move my right hand and my middle finger is so stiff. Just had to laugh and DH said it isn't funny but I can't help but see the humor in it since it "is" my middle finger. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back from the grocery store and pure madness with the crowds, but will be more later and everyone was so polite. Didn't get the fingerling potatoes DH wants because they were greenish so got baking and will also do mashed. Most want mashed but DH likes baked. No problem. That's an easy fix. Of course need to do vegetarian dishes too. That makes extra work but....good extra work. Christmas cards came earlier today as I thought they wouldn't get here till tonight so will be able to get them out today. Will still be late but today is better than tomorrow.

Off now to get more done. Hugs all.

OH NO! Opened the package and it isn't the cards but some coconut oil I had ordered. How can they be so quick getting oil to me but my cards, which they put in the mail on the 14th still aren't here. Guess they taught me not to pay extra for fast mailing. But still they said the 18th-21st they would be here and they changed the date on me. Never knew they could do that but lots will be happening now that they have let so many employees go.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that I'd better get my holiday greetings and good wishes on here before I miss the opportunity altogether.

We've been rather busy and the number of those who would be alone for Christmas dinner seems to increase each day. We are now up to 5 guests so far because my daughters informed me of 4 more yesterday evening. I think we will need to use the fellowship hall at church again as we did 2 years ago for Thanksgiving. Most of these guests are part of the newer gosling group that Susan acquired this fall and now Paula (DD#1) has acquired 2 of her own from work.

We will do our traditional soup supper for Christmas Eve--it goes back about 30 years now from when we lived in NE Missouri when the girls were in elementary and middle school. Some years there have been 35 for the meal and several others brought dishes to the meal. Other years, we've done the food on our own for fewer folks.

I'm making Chinese hot and sour soup at Don's request and French onion soup at Susan's. Tim, of course, will ask for ''some of both, please.''

For Christmas dinner, served between 5pm and 6pm if any of you are in the area, will be venison bourguignon , mashed potatoes, roasted Brussel's sprouts, other sides and salads, and mince and pumpkin pies and cookies left from the baking session we had a couple of weeks ago.

Tim and Aurora are out of class since last Friday until January 4. Don will be off work from tomorrow until next Monday.

They will still want to eat at least 3x a day, of course.

Ben finally put the tree up the other night and the dog promptly knocked it over the next night. I've shared with him the advice several of you have posted about securing it to the wall or window frame behind it. He's holding off on that. LOLOL

We are extremely warm for this time of year and rain and storms are predicted for the rest of the week. Record-breaking temps for the next few days here also.

Must get off here and back to chores and other banking business.

So, my best wishes for a truly blessed and joyous Christmas and a very positive, comforting, and peaceful New Year filled with the richest of God's blessings especially for each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

52° - can you believe it - and christmas day is to be in the low 60's. i just know the day the children are to go back to school we will get a snow storm. lol quit a downpour earlier this morning - feels like spring.

daralene - don't feel bad - my christmas cards aren't out either - i think that will be what i do tomorrow after everyone leaves for phyllis's. think i will stay home - just don't feel like going.

alexis's roommate arrives this evening and will be with us the rest of the vacation time. i have not met her yet so it will be fun to see her. she is from australia - i will find out where since that is a rather big area.

i have alexis's mobius scarf done and will finish bailee's tonight. it remains to be seen whether they will wear them - i say they won't - heidi seems to feel they will - we will see. i wouldn't have knit them but heidi said "KNIT DAD!" lol i used the "holy cowl" pattern - with a "few" fudges. it is an easy pattern and knits up fast. i used two strands of caron simply soft.

all of you seem to be so busy - hope you can slow down and enjoy the rest of the holiday season. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* Sorry to hear of Jim having kidney stones. Hope this can be cleared up soon. As everyone has said it needs to be taken care of now rather than suffer pain and possibly ore damage. Also glad your doctor's visit was pleasant and that he is "eye candy"; that makes having to see him more pleasurable.

*Daralene* you sound like me losing things, replacing them, then finding the missing. I just did that with my camera cord. Got the new one in and camera not functioning correctly AND I found the missing cord.
Also hope your cards get in soon Daralene. Where do you order your oils from?

I'm a bit put off right now. I made mot of the Christmas gifts but did order a few back on 12/10. I was guaranteed they would be here in time for Christmas. I kept checking and kept being told they would be here. Today I get a notice that they will not arrive until after Christmas. I am so ticked I cold spit nails. I contacted the company again about this and asked how they intended to fix this and their answer is to put $5 on my account. Fine and dandy but I'm still now without the gifts for Christmas. Grrrrrrrr. I hate incompetence and be sure I will not order from this company again.

I have to pick up the 4 younger grandkid at 1:30 to spend the afternoon here.

Hannah brought Sydney's playmate Dakota home last night (boyfriend already left for Floriday). I thought she was going to take the dog home before heading to work but nope.....he's here. Woke up to one of the cats meowing pitifully; he was (the cat) hidden behind the curtain above the bed headboard at the window trying to escape th..e dogs. (Sydney & Dakota) Brantley helped me and closed the two dogs in the bathroom then retrieved the cat and put the cat out on the glassed in porch safe from the dogs. Sydney is usually good with the cats but with Dakota around he goes to the "dark side". Just can not have that other dog here.

Well I need to get some lunch. Don't know when I'll get back on but TTYL.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all--I apologize for not being present lately. I just can't seem to keep up the past few weeks...

Yesterday I got the caramel sauce made (after burning the sugar the first time due to a faulty candy thermometer; good thing I had a spare in the drawer that worked right), then mixed up the cookie dough for the first cookie tree; that all went fine, but then when I was making the icing my mixer decided to die. I did finish the tree but had wanted to make three, not just one.  And there's no way this icing can be mixed by hand. Well, the one will just have to do--have found substitute gifts for the other intended recipients (one of the advantages of always having a box of crafted things around, I suppose!).

So now that the baking is through, whether I wanted it to be or not, I'm cleaning today. My computer keyboard is on that list! I have a sticky key and my touchpad button won't turn off the mouse, so I have to be careful not to hit it when typing or weird things happen...I suspect there's a cat hair or three gumming up the works.

Sending healing thoughts to all in need, hugs & blessings all around!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hottest December figure since records began!


There's a 2 hour Christmas Special of Downton Abbey to be aired on Christmas Day here. Won't be long before it's out on DVD I'm sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Ktp friends , thank you all so much for the sharing and caring this year.
Merry Christmas to you all. Last evening our adopted family came in with a wonderful surprise of a hamper of goodies for us. The 5 children had a great time running around and it was very lively for the time they were here.
Here are Tyler and his big sister Amelia. They are both adorable wee souls.
We are off on holidays today, flying to the South Island so I will look in when I can to see what Santa may have brought you all. With love and best wishes to everyone from Fan xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, unfortunately you are experiencing if it can go wrong it will. Thankfully you were able to use crafted gifts. Hope it ends up being worth it all. I wish we could all do less for Christmas and just have a Spiritual Christmas but the traditions are fun even if we do have to rest up after it is all over.

Gwen, I will have to figure out where I got the oils from. I know I got the therapeutic quality or whatever it is called. Expensive but you don't need a lot and the frankincense is used for many things. I don't take it internally but use on skin.
I've heard about gifts not arriving till after Christmas and what an awful thing to have happen. No excuse can make up for the disappointment. Can you print out a picture of what it is and put that on a nice card just for them. Sometimes these things make for stories for years to come. Remember the time DH's mom gave us an empty box. She had taken the box that they had used the for display. Next year I am starting in January for Christmas 2016.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I saw the one documentary on the island that is disappearing into the ocean and others soon to follow suit. Sorry, don't remember the name, but you probably know what I am speaking of. It actually is a whole group of islands. Sorry you ran out of Downton Abbey. It is wonderful to watch.


Happening to not a few islands and island groups to the north of us. That is why they had so much hope invested in the recent Paris talks.
It is lovely watching things on my new flat screen TV. It should be possible to link it to my laptop- not too sure where my box of cables is though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, they are adorable. Have a wonderful time while visiting the south island.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from the grocery store and pure madness with the crowds, but will be more later and everyone was so polite. Didn't get the fingerling potatoes DH wants because they were greenish so got baking and will also do mashed. Most want mashed but DH likes baked. No problem. That's an easy fix. Of course need to do vegetarian dishes too. That makes extra work but....good extra work. Christmas cards came earlier today as I thought they wouldn't get here till tonight so will be able to get them out today. Will still be late but today is better than tomorrow.
> 
> Off now to get more done. Hugs all.
> 
> OH NO! Opened the package and it isn't the cards but some coconut oil I had ordered. How can they be so quick getting oil to me but my cards, which they put in the mail on the 14th still aren't here. Guess they taught me not to pay extra for fast mailing. But still they said the 18th-21st they would be here and they changed the date on me. Never knew they could do that but lots will be happening now that they have let so many employees go.


Sorry to hear you haven't got your cards yet hope they turn up soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> There's a 2 hour Christmas Special of Downton Abbey to be aired on Christmas Day here. Won't be long before it's out on DVD I'm sure.


I am glad to hear that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happening to not a few islands and island groups to the north of us. That is why they had so much hope invested in the recent Paris talks.
> It is lovely watching things on my new flat screen TV. It should be possible to link it to my laptop- not too sure where my box of cables is though.


Hope you can find the cables you need. That would be so nice to hook up to your computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Ktp friends , thank you all so much for the sharing and caring this year.
> Merry Christmas to you all. Last evening our adopted family came in with a wonderful surprise of a hamper of goodies for us. The 5 children had a great time running around and it was very lively for the time they were here.
> Here are Tyler and his big sister Amelia. They are both adorable wee souls.
> We are off on holidays today, flying to the South Island so I will look in when I can to see what Santa may have brought you all. With love and best wishes to everyone from Fan xxx


Happy travels, Fan! (And Happy Christmas and New Year)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I think that I'd better get my holiday greetings and good wishes on here before I miss the opportunity altogether.
> 
> We've been rather busy and the number of those who would be alone for Christmas dinner seems to increase each day. We are now up to 5 guests so far because my daughters informed me of 4 more yesterday evening. I think we will need to use the fellowship hall at church again as we did 2 years ago for Thanksgiving. Most of these guests are part of the newer gosling group that Susan acquired this fall and now Paula (DD#1) has acquired 2 of her own from work.
> 
> ...


 Your Christmas sounds busy but what a kind generous family you are to invite others to eat Christmas dinner with you 
Hope you all have a very happy time 
Also hope your Christmas tree stays upright for the duration of the holidays 😄
Merry Christmas Joy and a very happy new year 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you can find the cables you need. That would be so nice to hook up to your computer.


It would be brilliant if I could do Spreadsheet on it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't got your cards yet hope they turn up soon


Thank you. Guess late is better than never.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be brilliant if I could do Spreadsheet on it!


Oh my yes, wouldn't it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> 52° - can you believe it - and christmas day is to be in the low 60's. i just know the day the children are to go back to school we will get a snow storm. lol quit a downpour earlier this morning - feels like spring.
> 
> daralene - don't feel bad - my christmas cards aren't out either - i think that will be what i do tomorrow after everyone leaves for phyllis's. think i will stay home - just don't feel like going.
> 
> ...


 I'm not busy Sam . I've been all sorted for ages now may have something to do with the fact . I buy things when I see them throughout the year . 
The only rush I had was I decided to knit socks but they were finished a couple of days ago 
I've even baked a chocolate log and made some chocolates got a big burn blister on my thumb for my efforts 
Was going to make Fans chocolate tart without the alcohol but forgot what the ingredients were so think I'll make it for new year 
I've just been watching Christmas film and I'm knitting a Star Wars hat . I'm about halfway so could have it finished fo Christmas but there is no rush as its not a Christmas gift , just decided to make itfor my middle son 
Hope you enjoy Christmas Sam and have a nice relaxing time 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something - flat screen tv - good for you julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happening to not a few islands and island groups to the north of us. That is why they had so much hope invested in the recent Paris talks.
> It is lovely watching things on my new flat screen TV. It should be possible to link it to my laptop- not too sure where my box of cables is though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* Sorry to hear of Jim having kidney stones. Hope this can be cleared up soon. As everyone has said it needs to be taken care of now rather than suffer pain and possibly ore damage. Also glad your doctor's visit was pleasant and that he is "eye candy"; that makes having to see him more pleasurable.
> 
> *Daralene* you sound like me losing things, replacing them, then finding the missing. I just did that with my camera cord. Got the new one in and camera not functioning correctly AND I found the missing cord.
> Also hope your cards get in soon Daralene. Where do you order your oils from?
> ...


 Sorry to hear about your Christmas gifts not turning up in time for Christmas Gwen . I would be mad to . they should make these companies give the person there money back and the item for free if they don't deliver on time especially when they promise that it will be delivered


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, so disappointing when things don't arrive on time. I hope they are for people who are old enough to appreciate the problem & look forward to a January present. Don't blame you for being upset.

Julie, hope you can get the computer hooked up to see your show.

Fan, what cute children, hope you have a great vacation.

Ohio Joy, your generosity to take in all the strays is amazing, hope you have a wonderful Christmas & get lots of help so you can enjoy rather than spending all your time cooking.

Sam, aren't you joining the family for the Christmas celebrations? Are you still feeling poorly? 

Daralene, too bad the cards are late but better late than never, seems every year I get some cards in January. People will still know they are in your thoughts.
Well, got the last of the gifts wrapped & under the tree. I work best under pressure so made DS 1 a set of pillows this morning too. DH wanted those gun safes for both boys but it seems to me there should be something under the tree so that's why the pillows. Hopefully something useful for both& not much expense. I bought a couple of nice Christmas pillows yesterday for less than the cost of the pillow forms as all the Christmas stuff was 50% off, I was just going to cover them but discovered they have zip off covers so I put them over 2 of the pillows on my couch to " spiff it up " for Christmas so it was a win-win situation. I think they look kind of nice.
Need to whip up some lunch, then run to town & clean the church again, glad my month of doing that is nearly done, not that it takes a long time, just one more thing to do in the busy month. I'll quit whining.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from the grocery store and pure madness with the crowds, but will be more later and everyone was so polite. Didn't get the fingerling potatoes DH wants because they were greenish so got baking and will also do mashed. Most want mashed but DH likes baked. No problem. That's an easy fix. Of course need to do vegetarian dishes too. That makes extra work but....good extra work. Christmas cards came earlier today as I thought they wouldn't get here till tonight so will be able to get them out today. Will still be late but today is better than tomorrow.
> 
> Off now to get more done. Hugs all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, they are adorable. Have a wonderful time while visiting the south island.


They are both little cuties Fan especially little Tyler with his happy little smiley face 
Hope you gave a lovely holiday 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my yes, wouldn't it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something - flat screen tv - good for you julie. --- sam


A gift from my niece Lisa- but the connection to the cable is erratic- varying from 100% to 0% in seconds- so I've not got broadcast yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A gift from my niece Lisa- but the connection to the cable is erratic- varying from 100% to 0% in seconds- so I've not got broadcast yet.


What a wonderful gift! Once the cable gets sorted, you'll be on your way! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A gift from my niece Lisa- but the connection to the cable is erratic- varying from 100% to 0% in seconds- so I've not got broadcast yet.


What a lovely gift. Even better when you get the cables sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a wonderful gift! Once the cable gets sorted, you'll be on your way! :thumbup:


It will be great- I enjoy the TV news broadcast in the mornings- hopefully will get more cycling done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas one and all!

Like several of you, our cards are not out yet. Not all the gifts are wrapped. The stockings have not been found. And because of my very sore ankle, no candy got made. We will still have a wonderful Christmas. Most of the family will be here, I think about 16. We are doing the meat and rolls.

Do enjoy the day with family and friends. That is part of the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


Best wishes to you. I found thyroid surgery to be easy and not very painful with a quick recovery. Pray you do likewise.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just saw Judy's photo. Breathtaking. She is a talented photographer and out there in the beauty.
> 
> Flyty1n, what gorgeous work you do making those flies. A work of art and something that gets put to good use. Thanks for posting Julie.
> 
> ...


I will try to remember to post it


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, it's nice to report that the last of the Christmas shopping is done. I was at the supermarket when they opened at 6am. No crowds, no problems. What a relief. Now all I have to do is wrap the presents. Too easy.

I want to wish everyone the happiest of Christmas days with family and friends. May it be filled with everything that makes you happy. To those with health problems, I hope you can still enjoy the day, and I hope the new year brings you improved heath and happier times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All, I find myself wishing early greetings since my Mother is now in hospice (at home with us), and will most likely not be here with us much longer.
> 
> I am praying for those who are not well, those with family and friends who are not well, and for those waiting test results. Please pray for my Mom and my family also.
> 
> ...


Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your Christmas sounds busy but what a kind generous family you are to invite others to eat Christmas dinner with you
> Hope you all have a very happy time
> Also hope your Christmas tree stays upright for the duration of the holidays 😄
> Merry Christmas Joy and a very happy new year
> Sonja


Thanks for the compliments, Sonja.

I can't help but remember the years when were relocating frequently and found ourselves alone for the major holidays or had invitations rescinded at the last moment as if we made them up. Left-overs were served a few times before we learned to issue the invitations to others like ourselves and to not count on others to extend them. Most people who've not relocated much have no idea of what others are experiencing. Sometimes guests were Marines who would not get leave until the next holiday or who had used up what they had. Others were widowers whose children lived far away or they had no one else. Some of ours this year are two of the young pregnant or unmarried mothers whose families are dysfunctional and not interested in kindness. They still have to eat and to learn to know that God loves them through us.

Enjoy yourselves, everyone. I love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


Tami, what great news! I hope all goes well for you. And Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will go over and watch the children open their gifts which is always fun - especially the little ones. the adults also open their gifts - then it is time for breakfast. not sure i will go to phyllis's for dinner - think i will stay home and knit on bailee's cowl - just finished frogging the entire thing - including the bind off row. it wasn't right and there were a couple of dropped sts that i didn't like. i will start it again tonight and work on it and tomorrow - don't know if i will get it finished or not. i don't expect her to wear it but i will make it and give it to her. i'm sure it will nt be up to her standards. wonder if alexis will wear hers. both girls are pretty snooty about what they wear. hand made is not in their vocabulary. lol but that is fine - i had fun knitting them.

bob evans will be open - just may grab a book and go in there - read and have dinner. i don't mind being alone - i've been alone my whole life - and that is not a whine - just a fact. but i will enjoy the boys - they got bentley a barn and some horses - he will be in heaven - loves horses - i visualize a horse in the barn one of these days.

it is raining - i mean - real raindrops - i think the children may row to phyllis's on christmas. lol

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, so disappointing when things don't arrive on time. I hope they are for people who are old enough to appreciate the problem & look forward to a January present. Don't blame you for being upset.
> 
> Julie, hope you can get the computer hooked up to see your show.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news tami - sending you tons of healing energy to begin the healing - let us know how it goes. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


That is great news Tami , hope you finally get it all sorted and that you have a speedy recovery 
Merry Christmas to you and your family 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just popping in a bit. I am waiting on our grandson and his future wife to come. Jim continues to have pain and continues to be hard headed about going on. He says his doctor wont be back in the office until Monday and I says kidney stones dont wait. I am just on pins and needles as I know I am probably going to end up driving in a mad dash to get him some help>
We have had Christmas with the family, so that is a good thing. My grandson was not able to be here then so hopefully we will see him for a little while today.
Thank you Jeanette for the advice on the diet. I dont even know what a lot of these things are. Think I am gonna have to just go to the grocery store with pad in hand and look. I never heard of sprouted grain bread, bagels, and bread or nitrate free meats (guess that has to do with the curing). You are eating every three hours.how does one do that? I will have to set a clock and stop everything to eat on time and around PT and Knitting Group. By grace of the good lord I will do it. I cannot lift weights or have massages as required in some of the exercise. My only option is the treadmill. So, I will do as much as I am financially and physically able to do.
SONJA, You just keep turning out the cutest baby clothes and accessories. The little sweater is so cute. I love the thread you used.
MELODY, You, too, are the hat queen. Think of where all they will be going. I know you must be discouraged with another test. This could be a good thing though. They may or may not find anything there but it could be the first step to preventing something that might happen in your foreseeable future.
TAMI, I know you are frustrated with the delay in your thyroid surgery and it will be hanging over your head during the holidays, but you sure dont want to undergo surgery until everything is within normal limits. Prayers are ongoing for you.
JEANETTE, Payers being lifted for the 28th and for everything to go smoothly for you
JULIE, Ongoing prayers for that ole hip and pain relief. Wonderful news of your new flat screen t.v. Get a young person to get it all hooked up for you so you can be enjoying it and the Downton Abbey Series. I have never seen it but would like to.
BONNIE, Loved your little 1898 hat and the Christmas Pillows. You are so sweet and so very talented.
ANGELAM, My goodness you are busy. Do take care of yourself.
FAN, Right back atcha. I have so enjoyed your postings this past year and am so glad you found us and joined right on in.
MARILYN, I am so sorry you, too, have had a fall. I am glad to hear your kids are all helping you. Let them. You have been there for them, Im sure. They wouldnt want your trying to do all this preparation stuff when you are not able.
DARALENE, God love your sweet heart. You are having some Betty days. I lose more stuff now. It is absolutely embarrassing. I went to shread cheese for Thanksgiving and lost the adapter shaft to my shredder blade to my food processor. I called kitchenaid and my processor is too old for them to carry parts for. I ended up spending the $50 my daughter gave me to purchase the shredder attachment for my mixer! When I start cleaning out clutter for the year I will probably find it. It has been hard for me too to get into the right frame of mind for all the trappings of the season. I somehow have but it has been difficult. Sorry about your hand but couldnt help but laugh about the middle finger.
GWEN, Loved your hoop ornaments and tree. Sounds like the visiting dog needs to be banned from the house. First your machine and now the gifts that wont arrive on time. Call me and we will cry together. LOL!
Linda, Glad you DH will arrive soon to help you. Have you ever posted your sweedish meat ball recipe? It sounds wonderful.
(O) JOY, You, my darling, are an angel on earth. I pray all of your Christmas will not be spent in the kitchen but in my heart I know what a big ministry this is you are doing and that you truly have many crowns awaiting you in Heaven.
I want to wish you all a wonderful Christmas filled with love, family, and friends. May God bless you all this coming year in a special way for each and everyone of you. There are no words to express how very special you all are to me and how you have made my life so much richer. It was not an accident I found you. It was divine intervention and I am thankfrul every day to be a part of such a wonderful, loving group.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! Woke with a bad cramp, which is lurking, and I ran out of Downton Abbey to watch- someone said there may be a last Christmas Special- I'd like to see a little more happiness for poor old Edith.


They are showing the final episode ever on Christmas Day over here...I'll have to tape it and watch it when we get home as we're invited to Luke's other Grandparents' house for dinner. My friend has a theory as to what will happen with Edith, but I won't share it unless you want me to? I think she may well be right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are showing the final episode ever on Christmas Day over here...I'll have to tape it and watch it when we get home as we're invited to Luke's other Grandparents' house for dinner. My friend has a theory as to what will happen with Edith, but I won't share it unless you want me to? I think she may well be right!


It would be funny if your friend has guessed right!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


Great news Tami. Enjoy your Christmas and then concentrate on getting yourself better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering!  Merry Christmas everyone!


Great news...an early present! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, how nice of your niece to gift you a TV, hope you get everything hooked up soon.

Tami, great news that your surgery will go ahead, amazing they can fit you in before the new year

Betty, hope you don't have to make a flying trip to ER with Jim, sometimes people can be so stubborn about looking after themselves. Hope you have a great visit with your GS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some of you have mentioned starting next year's christmas knitting right after the first of the year. how do you feel about thrumming a pair of slippers? --- sam

http://makezine.com/2009/12/18/craft_pattern_bunny_hop_slippe/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS ON THE TEA PARTY.

I WISH EACH AND EVERONE OF YOU A HEALTHY, HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A 
WONDERFUL 2016!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Shirley it's great to see you&#9786;

Tami I am thrilled for you. God heard your words and granted your wish.

Betty Jim sounds like Greg. It's man pain so he doesn't need any help. Lol. 

Kate I have an idea what your friends theory is&#128521;

Sam I am wondering my self how my knitted gifts will be received. Hopefully with happiness but I still wonder.

I must be crazy as I am headed out with a friend to the grocery store soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, how nice of your niece to gift you a TV, hope you get everything hooked up soon.
> 
> Tami, great news that your surgery will go ahead, amazing they can fit you in before the new year
> 
> Betty, hope you don't have to make a flying trip to ER with Jim, sometimes people can be so stubborn about looking after themselves. Hope you have a great visit with your GS.


It was very kind of her- I am hoping to get things connected before too terribly long!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We got a wonderful surprise today...Our Nephew Shane and his son Noah came to visit. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Made these 2 preemie hats today and another on the needles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


Tami, I'm so happy for you. Prayers that all goes perfectly and you regain good health. I know all these test and waiting have been so hard to go through. Merry Christmas to you and I look forward to hearing how successful everything is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a wonderful surprise and I also can't get over how big Gage looks and so mature.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was very kind of her- I am hoping to get things connected before too terribly long!


What a special gift. She sounds like a wonderful young lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> some of you have mentioned starting next year's christmas knitting right after the first of the year. how do you feel about thrumming a pair of slippers? --- sam
> 
> http://makezine.com/2009/12/18/craft_pattern_bunny_hop_slippe/


I like those and I even have some roving. Need to give my hands a rest but when healed I will be doing those.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Merry Christmas one and all!
> 
> Like several of you, our cards are not out yet. Not all the gifts are wrapped. The stockings have not been found. And because of my very sore ankle, no candy got made. We will still have a wonderful Christmas. Most of the family will be here, I think about 16. We are doing the meat and rolls.
> 
> Do enjoy the day with family and friends. That is part of the true meaning of Christmas.


Love your last statement. So true. I always remind my grandchildren of what we are really celebrating. Need to take a moment out of the rush and remind myself too. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a special gift. She sounds like a wonderful young lady.


She is indeed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re: candy cane cookies. Tami, don't worry....just take care of yourself. Post it next Christmas. I'm not going to be making any cookies after all. DIL will bring dessert.


tami_ohio said:


> I will try to remember to post it


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, what a wonderful surprise visit. Gage looks pretty proud holding that little guy.
Julie, enjoy the tv. Love watching Downton Abby, after the new year we will be watching it again here.
I can sure post the recipe for the Swedish meatballs if anyone is interested. The recipe we use is an old family one my husbands grandmother always made. And she made many of them, for church dinners and many family get togethers.
Betty, men are so funny when it comes to having something wrong with them.
Daralene, I find myself losing and finding things all the time and it is so maddening.
Gwen, feel your frustration. Ordered an item Dec 10, received an on line confirmation and then an on line notice it was shipped and would be delivered to the door on Dec 17. Well it is the 23 and had DH call for me today when I was baking and they now say it was not even filled and no one knew the status!! 
I am also in agreement will start making gifts this coming Jan.
You are all so important to me and and it is so fun to be able to share our everyday lives.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS ON THE TEA PARTY.
> 
> I WISH EACH AND EVERONE OF YOU A HEALTHY, HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A
> WONDERFUL 2016!


Lovely to hear from you Shirley. Hope you and Pat have a lovely Christmas and healthy and relaxing 2016. Take care.

Hugs from Denise in a beautifully mild and sunny Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Mel, what a wonderful surprise visit. Gage looks pretty proud holding that little guy.
> Julie, enjoy the tv. Love watching Downton Abby, after the new year we will be watching it again here.
> I can sure post the recipe for the Swedish meatballs if anyone is interested. The recipe we use is an old family one my husbands grandmother always made. And she made many of them, for church dinners and many family get togethers.
> Betty, men are so funny when it comes to having something wrong with them.
> ...


I am loving having the big screen- and seeing to the edge of the 'frame'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Lovely to hear from you Shirley. Hope you and Pat have a lovely Christmas and healthy and relaxing 2016. Take care.
> 
> Hugs from Denise in a beautifully mild and sunny Sydney.


Glad your weather is not too hot- we have rain here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a very merry christmas to you and yours shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS ON THE TEA PARTY.
> 
> I WISH EACH AND EVERONE OF YOU A HEALTHY, HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A
> WONDERFUL 2016!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, what a wonderful gift you are giving to others and in the end, when all the work is done, to yourself. A special Christmas full of love and joy to you.

Merry Christmas Designer/Shirley. So glad to hear from you and get Christmas greetings. :thumbup: 

Nicho, you amaze me at how you can have company right up to the day you leave for a trip and how you can arrive home and have company almost the day you get home, then to have Christmas under control. I was up on time to go to the store at that time but they don't have everything out till later. Got there before terrible, but got terrible while I was there as I took longer than I'd planned. Things are under control now. Just need DH to bring the presents down. Little hope of that now as he's in there behind closed doors writing music.

The cards came and I got them all addressed, stamped and off in the mail. Nice to have that done.

Sam, glad you will get to see the children open their presents. Won't you miss out on a good meal if you don't go to Phyllis's. Of course it all depends on how you are feeling. Hope you are doing well.

Bulldog, I've now found everything. Whoopee. Even the camera charger. Too funny and yes, I do think you will find the attachment when you clean out the cupboard. I was sure I'd accidentally lost my laser in the garbage and the garbage men had already come and gone, but there it was in its case and I couldn't see it. I don't like to take aspirin, but took a couple and middle finger is working a little better.:XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: Have to have some humor about it all. Anyway laughter is the best medicine. I've been doing meats without nitrates for years probably over 30. You just prioritize where your money is going. Wishing you much luck with this. It is for your health and hopefully less payments to the doctors.

Bonnie, what a lovely touch with the Christmas fabric on the pillows!

Machriste, I love that...the Afterglow of Christmas. So PERFECT!!!

Julie, does your niece know any young people who are so talented at hooking up anything technical?? We had to hire someone to hook ours up to the Wi-Fi. Not hooked up to the computer but to the cable for the computer modem??? What do I know. LOL Receives programs like a computer, but not exactly. I don't know how to get it to do computer things, like spreadsheets or get my email, etc., but it has programs like Netflix, Amazon, etc., etc.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Survived the grocery store&#128077;&#128077;

Going to knit for a bit and hopefully go to bef early - ish. 

Got the last ingredient to make Gingerbread so I know what I am baking tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar of course we want your Swedish meatball recipe. I actually thought it was a KTP requirement. If you mention it, you write it. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still hoping for it to come Thursday but I doubt it will. I do have a little something else that I'm giving them (my DD and the grandkids) but just am disappointed. Just had to vent my frustration. I ony buy pure essential oils also. Yes they are expensive but well worth the cost as you get 100% quaity and don't have to use as much.

Merry Christmas!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, unfortunately you are experiencing if it can go wrong it will. Thankfully you were able to use crafted gifts. Hope it ends up being worth it all. I wish we could all do less for Christmas and just have a Spiritual Christmas but the traditions are fun even if we do have to rest up after it is all over.
> 
> Gwen, I will have to figure out where I got the oils from. I know I got the therapeutic quality or whatever it is called. Expensive but you don't need a lot and the frankincense is used for many things. I don't take it internally but use on skin.
> I've heard about gifts not arriving till after Christmas and what an awful thing to have happen. No excuse can make up for the disappointment. Can you print out a picture of what it is and put that on a nice card just for them. Sometimes these things make for stories for years to come. Remember the time DH's mom gave us an empty box. She had taken the box that they had used the for display. Next year I am starting in January for Christmas 2016.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Survived the grocery store👍👍
> 
> Going to knit for a bit and hopefully go to bef early - ish.
> 
> Got the last ingredient to make Gingerbread so I know what I am baking tomorrow.


I'm lying around now, going to have some wine and watch The 100 Year-Old Man (Who climbed out the window and disappeared. The highest grossing Swedish film of all time. Sounds like fun. Wishing I could have your energy to make the gingerbread. Had thought of doing houses, but......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pillow Bonnie. I like the fabric very much.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, so disappointing when things don't arrive on time. I hope they are for people who are old enough to appreciate the problem & look forward to a January present. Don't blame you for being upset.
> 
> Julie, hope you can get the computer hooked up to see your show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I especially like the "after glow of Christmas"...I will have to use that when I finally get the late ordered gifts....LOL



machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the grocery store and pure madness with the crowds, but will be more later and everyone was so polite. Didn't get the fingerling potatoes DH wants because they were greenish so got baking and will also do mashed. Most want mashed but DH likes baked. No problem. That's an easy fix. Of course need to do vegetarian dishes too. That makes extra work but....good extra work. Christmas cards came earlier today as I thought they wouldn't get here till tonight so will be able to get them out today. Will still be late but today is better than tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful gift from your niece! Happy day! I know you will be delighted once you get the cables worked out.


Lurker 2 said:


> A gift from my niece Lisa- but the connection to the cable is erratic- varying from 100% to 0% in seconds- so I've not got broadcast yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news Tami! A real blessing for sure.


tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And the happiest of the season to you also Denise. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas.


nicho said:


> Well, it's nice to report that the last of the Christmas shopping is done. I was at the supermarket when they opened at 6am. No crowds, no problems. What a relief. Now all I have to do is wrap the presents. Too easy.
> 
> I want to wish everyone the happiest of Christmas days with family and friends. May it be filled with everything that makes you happy. To those with health problems, I hope you can still enjoy the day, and I hope the new year brings you improved heath and happier times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I haven't even finished thrumming the mittens startd at the KAP in August....of course it certainly isn't cold enough to need them either. Pouring rain here and flood warnings out. Fortunately we are not in any danger but this rain is too much for sure. I'm having a time getting excited about Christmas. Think not fixing a big family dinner for the seocnd hoiday in a row is wearing on me . Silly I know because I did enjoy Thanksgiving at my daughter's but just not feeling very festive. I'll chake it off I'm sure


thewren said:


> some of you have mentioned starting next year's christmas knitting right after the first of the year. how do you feel about thrumming a pair of slippers? --- sam
> 
> http://makezine.com/2009/12/18/craft_pattern_bunny_hop_slippe/


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad your weather is not too hot- we have rain here!


We have had a few days of rain too so it is nice to see the sun now. Still have storm clouds hanging around so perhaps the rain is not done with us yet. But at least the forecast for tomorrow is improving. Instead of the earlier forecast of storms in the afternoon, they are now saying possible showers in the morning with a fine afternoon and mild temperatures. Sounds perfect!

Hope you have some company for tomorrow. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it was Spider that has the recipe....and yes I conccur...please post it!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar of course we want your Swedish meatball recipe. I actually thought it was a KTP requirement. If you mention it, you write it. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho, you amaze me at how you can have company right up to the day you leave for a trip and how you can arrive home and have company almost the day you get home, then to have Christmas under control. I was up on time to go to the store at that time but they don't have everything out till later. Got there before terrible, but got terrible while I was there as I took longer than I'd planned. Things are under control now. Just need DH to bring the presents down. Little hope of that now as he's in there behind closed doors writing music.
> 
> The cards came and I got them all addressed, stamped and off in the mail. Nice to have that done.


Daralene, I'm not amazing at all! We have a very small and quiet Christmas planned, so apart from food, there was not a lot for me to do! We will start with a Christmas lunch with Italian friends, so that is a huge and long affair but everyone contributes, so there is always more food than we all can eat.

Then DS will go to work (he always offers to do a Christmas shift so that those with kids can have the day off) and DH will go to the airport to pick up DD who flies in from Hamilton Island very late in the afternoon. By the time they get home (we live an hour from the airport) it will be late but we will exchange gifts and start the eating all over again!

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And the happiest of the season to you also Denise. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Right back at you Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just realized that tomorrow is Christmas on the other side of the world, so Merry Christmas to all of you for whom it will be the 25th. May love & blessings come to you now and throughout the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy, what a wonderful gift you are giving to others and in the end, when all the work is done, to yourself. A special Christmas full of love and joy to you.
> 
> Merry Christmas Designer/Shirley. So glad to hear from you and get Christmas greetings. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


She did volunteer her brother- my nephew Andrew- but Alastair un-volunteered him- so I will just hang in there a bit longer- the only thing I will miss is if I can't watch the Queen's Broadcast- that has been a Christmas tradition of mine for many years. Other wise I will just watch DVD's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful gift from your niece! Happy day! I know you will be delighted once you get the cables worked out.


It will make quite a difference- it is getting close to a year now I've been without.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> We have had a few days of rain too so it is nice to see the sun now. Still have storm clouds hanging around so perhaps the rain is not done with us yet. But at least the forecast for tomorrow is improving. Instead of the earlier forecast of storms in the afternoon, they are now saying possible showers in the morning with a fine afternoon and mild temperatures. Sounds perfect!
> 
> Hope you have some company for tomorrow. Hope you have a good day.


I am now definitely going out to a friends for an early lunch, because she has to work at 3pm., So I have been 'rescued'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized that tomorrow is Christmas on the other side of the world, so Merry Christmas to all of you for whom it will be the 25th. May love & blessings come to you now and throughout the year.


Indeed it is tomorrow! Thanks, Sorlenna! Love and Blessings to you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could I guess, but don't want to use up a lot of printing ink, that strictly speaking is not mine. I need to work out how to turn the set around, so I can read what the functions are of the different outlets.


Could you use a mirror and read it backwards? Missed where you got a tv. It will be nice for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Could you use a mirror and read it backwards? Missed where you got a tv. It will be nice for you!


It is proving so!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Have fun Julie, I think watching new tv's are so fun. 
Just opened the Christmas cards we had been getting, have been so busy this week. It was so fun. We are hoping to take a family picture on Christmas Day since we will have the boys and daughter in law here. I enjoy getting the cards after Christmas and I can take my time with each one. 
I will dig the recipe out, just put it away. We made the meatballs last Sunday and I froze them. They are simple, we use veal, pork and ground beef. The secret is to find a meat market that will grind the three together at least three times. The meat then becomes so fine. I use broth from onion soup,whipping cream, fine bread crumbs, allspice, pepper and salt. Then we make them really small and I pre bake them in the oven, saving any drippings that come off. I freeze them and use the crock pot to cook them, making a gravy with the drippings and beef broth and sometimes cream of chicken soup if I need it. The texture if the meat is run through a grinder three times is like velvet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Have fun Julie, I think watching new tv's are so fun.
> Just opened the Christmas cards we had been getting, have been so busy this week. It was so fun. We are hoping to take a family picture on Christmas Day since we will have the boys and daughter in law here. I enjoy getting the cards after Christmas and I can take my time with each one.
> I will dig the recipe out, just put it away. We made the meatballs last Sunday and I froze them. They are simple, we use veal, pork and ground beef. The secret is to find a meat market that will grind the three together at least three times. The meat then becomes so fine. I use broth from onion soup,whipping cream, fine bread crumbs, allspice, pepper and salt. Then we make them really small and I pre bake them in the oven, saving any drippings that come off. I freeze them and use the crock pot to cook them, making a gravy with the drippings and beef broth and sometimes cream of chicken soup if I need it. The texture if the meat is run through a grinder three times is like velvet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wasn't quite as organised as Denise- I left home at 8 to finish my Christmas shopping. Had a non sleeping night so didn't wake up till just before 8. So just put on some clothes and left. Wanted to avoid crowds and heat. It is hot again (not a bad as last weekend, low 100s this time and similar for tomorrow (Christmas Day). Now have everything I need- well if Maryanne has been able to find the one thing we still don't have. Wasn't able to find it in the places I expected to.

This week has been chaotic. A large amount of our stuff is in the new shed- but David says it is almost full.We really do need to watch what we buy- and David needs to throw out some of his stuff. If I don't buy wool then my stash will decrese in size. I've decided that I will not allow my stuff to spread beyond the space I set for it once we settle. And am going to tell David that when we work out his space and he is too keep within that. His space will be much bigger than mine- the shed alone is bigger than any space I will have and he wants one of the small rooms inside as well. He has been saying we need to get rid of stuff- and that I did a reasonable job. He knows that becuase he filled the car up with rubbish theother night and went across the the area Maraynne is in and filled up all the bins in the streets which were out for collection!
Yesterday Vicky was 30 so we went out to lunch with her brett and Elizabeth - and Maryanne. It was the first time Elizabeth had been to restaurant and she behaved beautifully. Gave her Mummy a wonderful birthday present of 5 hours sleep (5 hours for Mummy so a bit more for Elizabeth) overnight. They haven't yet had a wakeful night with her though this was the best.
And then we went straight to another 30th-this one for Vicky's best friend wh ois a few hours older than Vicky- and who lived with us for 4 years.
And now I am finishing a sock for Brett- I will have one sock for Vicky and one for Brett! And a picture of what I am crocheting for Elizabeth- but somehow I have had very little spare time this month to get done what I had expected to get done. Once Bretts sock is finsihed I will do some tidying up here- the place is an absolute mess from the moving but haven't been home to do anything about it (well I guess I could have during my wakeful periods over night!). So must do a bit for my sanity.
After church in the morning we will head to Vicky's place- to cook for her if need be. Or maybe look after Elizabeth while Mummy cooks?!!! Bretts parents are also coming. Then we will be heading off to my sisters to catch up with those of my family who are around. This includes a brother and at least one nephew who are now living interstate (and maybe a seocnd one will be over as well).

I have been reading along so know what has been going on but that is all I have managed. Anticipate being back on board again as normal on Saturday.

So a very Happy Christmas to you all. Do hope there are no rushed trips to emergency rooms and no real diasters with food.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm curious - "the london stone" - i was reading in an article - jan '12 - where a developer wanted to move it to the Walbrook Building. everyone was against it. i'm curious - did it stay where it was or was it moved. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand - not feeling very festive here either - but it will be fun watching the little ones. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I haven't even finished thrumming the mittens startd at the KAP in August....of course it certainly isn't cold enough to need them either. Pouring rain here and flood warnings out. Fortunately we are not in any danger but this rain is too much for sure. I'm having a time getting excited about Christmas. Think not fixing a big family dinner for the seocnd hoiday in a row is wearing on me . Silly I know because I did enjoy Thanksgiving at my daughter's but just not feeling very festive. I'll chake it off I'm sure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking it should be coming up christmas morning for our southern hemisphere friends - a very merry christmas - hope you have a great day with family and friends. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking it should be coming up christmas morning for our southern hemisphere friends - a very merry christmas - hope you have a great day with family and friends. --- sam


Just over 6 hours away for me so about 3 1/2 for Julie, 5 1/2 Cathy and Denise and 6 1/2 for Heather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to get to bed before it arrives? -- sam



darowil said:


> Just over 6 hours away for me so about 3 1/2 for Julie, 5 1/2 Cathy and Denise and 6 1/2 for Heather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to get to bed before it arrives? -- sam


In theory


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized that tomorrow is Christmas on the other side of the world, so Merry Christmas to all of you for whom it will be the 25th. May love & blessings come to you now and throughout the year.


Not long now. It's 8pm Christmas Eve and Santa will be here soon. A very happy Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am now definitely going out to a friends for an early lunch, because she has to work at 3pm., So I have been 'rescued'!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just have time to pop in to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas, I hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Just have time to pop in to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas, I hope you all have a great day xxx


A very Merry Christmas to you too , hope you have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just looking in to say Hi! on a very grey, drab Christmas Eve. Will be raining any minute now I think, it's already raining in many parts of the country. Not sure when I'll be in over the next couple of days but just wanted to say to all my friends here - I hope you have a Very Peaceful and Happy Christmas. Special thoughts are sent to all who are in need or suffering. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy!


Thanks, Denise!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, enjoy the tv. Love watching Downton Abby, after the new year we will be watching it again here.
> I can sure post the recipe for the Swedish meatballs if anyone is interested. The recipe we use is an old family one my husbands grandmother always made. And she made many of them, for church dinners and many family get togethers.
> 
> Please do post the recipe. I've never had Swedish meatballs that I know of,so would so enjoy trying them.
> Merry Christmas to all my kindred knitting spirits.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a special Christmas everyone will have thanks to you. Wonderful cooking as always Caren. Probably their best Christmas ever with you there. I have come to the conclusion that the person doing the meal shouldn't have to buy gifts as that is a real gift. Don't think that will ever happen, but it is true that the meal really is a gift.


In years past I did the cooking and it was the gift for many a soilder that was away from home at Christmas. I do agree gifts should be optional from the person that does the cooking. James and I are out and about finishing the very last minute shopping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> In years past I did the cooking and it was the gift for many a soilder that was away from home at Christmas. I do agree gifts should be optional from the person that does the cooking. James and I are out and about finishing the very last minute shopping.


Hope you have an especially pawcial Christmas for your first with James- though I'm sure you also miss family at this time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to wish all my tea party friends a Very Merry Christmas and a Blessed 2016! &#127876;&#127876; Take time to enjoy family and the special season.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I'm so happy for you. Prayers that all goes perfectly and you regain good health. I know all these test and waiting have been so hard to go through. Merry Christmas to you and I look forward to hearing how successful everything is.


Answered prayers. Enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> In years past I did the cooking and it was the gift for many a soilder that was away from home at Christmas. I do agree gifts should be optional from the person that does the cooking. James and I are out and about finishing the very last minute shopping.


Merry Christmas to all who are already on the 25th. It's seems to me there should be a way to celebrate Christ's birth all at the same time.

Merry Christmas to you and your family(ies). Love to you and James.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> In years past I did the cooking and it was the gift for many a soilder that was away from home at Christmas. I do agree gifts should be optional from the person that does the cooking. James and I are out and about finishing the very last minute shopping.


What a lovely thing to do Caren, feeding the soldiers away from home. A lonely time for sure and to be surrounded by a loving family means so much. There are some wonderful people in this world, as evidenced here on KTP, we just don't hear enough about them.

Even though cooking the meal is such a gift, I will admit, it is too much fun seeing the joy on the children's faces to not give gifts. Hope you finished your shopping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wishing all of you in the Southern Hemisphere a 
VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM OUR HOME TO YOURS!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Sam. Up early though didn't get to bed until 1 am. Need to get some cookie dough made in a bit so i can chill it before taking to DD for cookie making. Perhaps that will boost my spirits. Determined to be a bit brighter today.


thewren said:


> i understand - not feeling very festive here either - but it will be fun watching the little ones. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you also Agnes; love the "card" posted. I've yet to figure out how to post animated cards. Your's is delightful.


agnescr said:


> Just have time to pop in to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas, I hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning Sam. Up early though didn't get to bed until 1 am. Need to get some cookie dough made in a bit so i can chill it before taking to DD for cookie making. Perhaps that will boost my spirits. Determined to be a bit brighter today.


Gwen, your spirits will get boosted when you are around the little children. We just get so busy and still have the regular things to tend to. It is deep in our hearts that we find the true meaning of Christmas, when the busy work is done and you see the smiles on the children's faces that you will feel the spark again. That's what happened when the grands came over to decorate the tree. I do know what you mean though. I'm even having the meal here and wondering how I will do it, but each year it seems to happen in spite of me getting in my own way. I'm sure the frustration of not getting the gifts didn't help one bit. Our customer service in these areas sure has gone down and the quality of our products too, but the quality of the love you have to give to your children and grandchildren hasn't changed. That will shine through it all. Have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to you also Agnes; love the "card" posted. I've yet to figure out how to post animated cards. Your's is delightful.


Agnes, I second that. What a lovely card.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you Jackie. May your new year be filled with good health, good times, and good fortune. Merry Christmas.



Bubba Love said:


> I would like to wish all my tea party friends a Very Merry Christmas and a Blessed 2016! 🎄🎄 Take time to enjoy family and the special season.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for that pep talk Daralene. You are so right! I am just getting in my own way and will have a wonderful Christmas. I have so much to be thankful for and must focus o that. Wishing the merriest of Christmas to you my friend.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, your spirits will get boosted when you are around the little children. We just get so busy and still have the regular things to tend to. It is deep in our hearts that we find the true meaning of Christmas, when the busy work is done and you see the smiles on the children's faces that you will feel the spark again. That's what happened when the grands came over to decorate the tree. I do know what you mean though. I'm even having the meal here and wondering how I will do it, but each year it seems to happen in spite of me getting in my own way. I'm sure the frustration of not getting the gifts didn't help one bit. Our customer service in these areas sure has gone down and the quality of our products too, but the quality of the love you have to give to your children and grandchildren hasn't changed. That will shine through it all. Have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to the kitchen to make the cookie dough so it can chill before taking it to my DD's for our baking get together. In case I miss anyone in either hemisphere *Merry Christmas wishes from the depths of my heart*.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to you also Agnes; love the "card" posted. I've yet to figure out how to post animated cards. Your's is delightful.


I too love your card, Agnes, and want to wish everyone a happy Christmas Day or Eve and a New Year full of good things. My last girl left last night about 6pm. It's very quiet here this am. I'll be doing a few chores around here and then making a salad to go with tonight's fish stew at DD's. Salad: red and green lettuces, pear slices, toasted walnuts, blue cheese, pomegranate seeds with a sherry vinaigrette dressing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


What a lovely greeting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

On the metal frame of the fireplace the little cottage sign saying Welcome to Grandma & Grandpa's Open 24 hrs., was a gift from my mother when we first moved back from Germany and became grandparents. The photo on the right is from an artist friend in memory of my mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely greeting.


Julie, Merry Christmas. A special day for sure. Hope it is a lovely one and you can celebrate it with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Merry Christmas. A special day for sure. Hope it is a lovely one and you can celebrate it with us.


Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a very lovely skirt to start on for next year for any who have little girls to knit for:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-me

and

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tutu-3

all of the skirt variations are here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/what-dreams-are-made-of/patterns


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I see you are going out to lunch at a friend's. How lovely for you. :thumbup: :-D

Edit, Did you knit anything for the DGC this year?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I see you are going out to lunch at a friend's. How lovely for you. :thumbup: :-D
> 
> Edit, Did you knit anything for the DGC this year?


No, my time has been taken with my own Guernsey, this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, you did gloves before and this year I did mittens. LOL We are switching, sort of. Gloves are a lot more work.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick and late pop on to wish everyone, their family and friends a *Peaceful and Merry Christmas*. I am finally organised for tomorrow. Almost forgot to wrap presents, but was reminded in time. Only 2 left to wrap and they will be wrapped in the morning, just before delivery, 2 lots of homemade rocky road.

I haven't been on for a couple of weeks, am settling in to my place well and have finally had the time to tackle some large blanket wips. 1 is almost finished, another is half done. I have taken some time for myself as I adjust to being fully on my own. I am finished market stall for summer, go back at end of summer, but do have a custom order to fill before I go back.

Off to bed as early start, breakfast at DM and DSFs then over to DSs place for the day. My furbaby is spending the day at the parents and will come home with me tomorrow night. Unfortunately, cannot leave her at home as one of the neighbouring staffies does play well with other dogs and is an escape artist. Loves kids but hates other dogs. Also, do not want a mess inside as only other choice is to lock her inside, which is not allowed by the lease.

Christmas hugs and kisses to everyone, will be back soon.

Heather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, you did gloves before and this year I did mittens. LOL We are switching, sort of. Gloves are a lot more work.


I really enjoy knitting gloves!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking it should be coming up christmas morning for our southern hemisphere friends - a very merry christmas - hope you have a great day with family and friends. --- sam


A Merry Christmas to Margaret , Cathy , Julie , Fan , Denise , Heather and everyone else in the Southern Hemisphere hope you are all having a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A Merry Christmas to Margaret , Cathy , Julie , Fan , Denise , Heather and everyone else in the Southern Hemisphere hope you are all having a lovely time
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


What a lovely picture and Christmas greeting Daralene 
Hope you and your family have a wonderful time 
Sonja🎄🎅🏻


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja!


You are welcome Julie hope you have a lovely meal with your friend


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely picture and Christmas greeting Daralene
> Hope you and your family have a wonderful time
> Sonja🎄🎅🏻


Thank you. It was fun creating the memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome Julie hope you have a lovely meal with your friend


I expect I will- and I won't be leaving Ringo for too many hours!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there is something else I have learned at the TP! Mmmm there are times I could do with one of those.


I imagine there are days it would come in handy. I do miss mine it didn't make the trip with me sadly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, will you open presents this evening or tomorrow morning? Sounds like you already had your Christmas meal. How could anything follow a turducken. ;-)

Must get off now. Floors to wash and clutter to put away and of course, mittens to wrap. Hope DH brings the presents down and then I'll take a photo of the tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


These are terrific, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are terrific, Daralene!


Thanks so much Julie. Do you think I should add lace since they're for a girl?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


Beautiful!!! Merry Christmas to you and your lovely family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


They are adorable. I'll try them once this consulting assignment is over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No lace needed - either boy or girl will love them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

In case I don't get here again before tomorrow, I want to wish all who celebrate a lovely and peaceful Christmas. Today I'll make deviled eggs and a cake, tomorrow the vegetables. Also have a hat to finish. 

Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for that pep talk Daralene. You are so right! I am just getting in my own way and will have a wonderful Christmas. I have so much to be thankful for and must focus o that. Wishing the merriest of Christmas to you my friend.


I'm starting to feel it even more after saying what I did to you. Guess I needed it too. :XD: :XD: :XD: Imagining a Christmas Angel spreading magic Christmas dust all over me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much Julie. Do you think I should add lace since they're for a girl?


Personally, no! Lace to the package perhaps!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> some of you have mentioned starting next year's christmas knitting right after the first of the year. how do you feel about thrumming a pair of slippers? --- sam
> 
> http://makezine.com/2009/12/18/craft_pattern_bunny_hop_slippe/


Thanks, Sam, those are so cute. A lady had some at the hospital where I worked, I was always going to try to make some, next year for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


What a beautiful gift Daralene they are great and perfect just as they are 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just seen the news about the tornadoes in America and that people have been killed . The man in the long truck was very lucky . Parts of Ohio were affected . Hope all who live that way are safe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just seen the news about the tornadoes in America and that people have been killed . The man in the long truck was very lucky . Parts of Ohio were affected . Hope all who live that way are safe


I don't know about Sam's side of the state, Sonja, but we had very little rain or wind and the sun is shining brightly through fluffy clouds floating slowly across the blue sky. Temperature is climbing toward mid-60s today. However, much rain, possibly 4'', is expected over the weekend and much flooding is likely in low areas.

We are back down to possibly 10 for dinner Christmas Day now. Evidently others found family/friends to spend the day with them.

Merry Christmas to all our lovely and talented sister-knitters ''down under.''

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For all my fellow ktp'ers down under and across the seas.
From the bottom of my heart to you and yours
Merry Christmas to you all.&#127877;&#128124;&#127876;&#128062;&#10052;&#9924;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are adorable. I'll try them once this consulting assignment is over.


Yes, they can be for next year!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the lace. Just saved me a trip to the store.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy knitting gloves!


Yes the finished result is so worth it. I've learned so much the last year by doing the thumbs on mittens that I now believe I could do gloves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yikes, I'm on here again! Bye....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


I know they will be really loved because Matthew said OH WOW! We don't hear that much excitement very often so you scored a 10+ on that project!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I don't know about Sam's side of the state, Sonja, but we had very little rain or wind and the sun is shining brightly through fluffy clouds floating slowly across the blue sky. Temperature is climbing toward mid-60s today. However, much rain, possibly 4'', is expected over the weekend and much flooding is likely in low areas.
> 
> We are back down to possibly 10 for dinner Christmas Day now. Evidently others found family/friends to spend the day with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I know they will be really loved because Matthew said OH WOW! We don't hear that much excitement very often so you scored a 10+ on that project!


Tell Matthew thank you so much. Think he must like hedgehogs too.  His approval means so much to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, yeah, so happy all clear for surgery on Monday. Sending you healing energy.
Julie, so happy you have new flat screen tv. Hope you get cables sorted.
Daralene, wonderful mitts. So adorable. Handsome grands.
We had a long drive 8 hrs yesterday. But are happily surrounded by family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> For all my fellow ktp'ers down under and across the seas.
> From the bottom of my heart to you and yours
> Merry Christmas to you all.🎅👼🎄🐾❄⛄


Thanks Mel! and back atya!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes the finished result is so worth it. I've learned so much the last year by doing the thumbs on mittens that I now believe I could do gloves.


I am sure you could- when you are not in pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, yeah, so happy all clear for surgery on Monday. Sending you healing energy.
> Julie, so happy you have new flat screen tv. Hope you get cables sorted.
> Daralene, wonderful mitts. So adorable. Handsome grands.
> We had a long drive 8 hrs yesterday. But are happily surrounded by family.


Not yet! will have to see if I can find Her Majesty on the laptop!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is provoking some serious thinking on my part - how does one go to bed "in theory?" --- sam



darowil said:


> In theory


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very merry christmas to you also agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just have time to pop in to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas, I hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy and blessings of the season to you and yours bubba love. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I would like to wish all my tea party friends a Very Merry Christmas and a Blessed 2016! 🎄🎄 Take time to enjoy family and the special season.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have some lovely grandchildren there daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great job on those daralene - they are works of art - i forgot - who did you make them for? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had a terrific rain storm last evening - terrific wind - i thought the rain was going to come through the glass it was hitting it so hard. it blew the big wooden swing set over - cracked it in several places. i haven't heard of any tornadoes but i wouldn't be surprised. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I don't know about Sam's side of the state, Sonja, but we had very little rain or wind and the sun is shining brightly through fluffy clouds floating slowly across the blue sky. Temperature is climbing toward mid-60s today. However, much rain, possibly 4'', is expected over the weekend and much flooding is likely in low areas.
> 
> We are back down to possibly 10 for dinner Christmas Day now. Evidently others found family/friends to spend the day with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - have the best christmas ever. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL!!!


Caren I hope you and James have a fantastic first Christmas together in your new home 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just seen the news about the tornadoes in America and that people have been killed . The man in the long truck was very lucky . Parts of Ohio were affected . Hope all who live that way are safe


We got it bad through here, but no damage in my area; some power outages, but no tornadoes. They were over in the Tennessee area and I wonder if they got them anywhere near Gwen and Marianne. Pretty scary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, lovely photo of the GKs & the mittens are great.

I'm taking a break with a cup of tea, all veggies peeled, salad made & turkey in the oven. I just need to make the sauce for the carrot pudding & run the vacuum over the floors, I left that to the last minute as puppy seems to creat havoc quickly so I will only do it once.

I saw on the news where Mississippi had tornados yesterday, hopefully nt near Betty or her family, definitely crazy weather.

It's looking quite Chrstmasy here, we gt a couple of inches of snow & the trees are covered in hoar frost - do you get that in the UK?- it's so pretty.

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas full of great food & lots of visiting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Christmas has dawned rainy, I am making a Focaccia bread to take with me for lunch- we just finished up yesterday's one- me and Ringo.
Enjoy what is left of Christmas Eve for most of you, and Happy Christmas to Margaret, Denise, Cathy and Heather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great job on those daralene - they are works of art - i forgot - who did you make them for? --- sam


For my DGD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sneaking in while taking a short break from cleaning. I got great news today! Cardiologist office called said all tests are good cancelled follow up appointment for Monday. Also said they had talked to surgeons office yesterday afternoon and cleared me. That I am on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. What! So said thank you and called surgeons office that was closed for the afternoon. So I left a message and called the hospital. Yes I am on Monday morning schedule! God has been listening and is answering! Merry Christmas everyone!


Such awesome news. You can get this out of the way and save a lot of money. Just be careful coming home and the first few weeks so that you don't fall on any ice. So glad you will get to enjoy Christmas with the family before having the surgery. Hopefully Grandma Paula is feeling much better by now so she can enjoy Christmas as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, yeah, so happy all clear for surgery on Monday. Sending you healing energy.
> Julie, so happy you have new flat screen tv. Hope you get cables sorted.
> Daralene, wonderful mitts. So adorable. Handsome grands.
> We had a long drive 8 hrs yesterday. But are happily surrounded by family.


Thank you! So glad you have arrived safely. That really is a long drive. Have a wonderful time surrounded by your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So excited. I got to go out and buy a new roasting pan. It is a really good one and my first good one. Funny how one can get so excited over a "roasting pan." It will, of course, double as a lasagna pan when needed.

I am thinking that with prime rib I will do aus jus instead of gravy and got gravy from the store that I have had before & know it is good for the mashed potatoes. Got Irish butter, Kerrygold, for the baked potatoes as it is from grass fed cows. Don't normally have butter so might as well get the best for Christmas.

Well, back to work but just had to share about the new roasting pan. Guess that is my Christmas present from DH even though we don't exchange, just buy for the family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of our KTP family including those we haven't heard from for a while. I am trying to finish up a pair of fingerless mitts for DS#1. I am on the second mitt and at the gusset so they should get done. I need to wrap gifts today as well. Christmas will be simple at our house this year, but everyone is okay with that. DH has to play flute at the 5 PM service tonight so we will attend that service. His clothes are in the wash right now so I am keeping busy. I was so tired last night that I could not even hold a book and turn the pages. 

I am thinking of each of you and wishing happiness this holiday. I do hope our members down in Mississippi, Georgia and other areas around there are safe after last nights storms.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

We've started on some home made... hm, I have no idea what is the word (if there is one) :










It's our first time and it's not an easy thing to do, quite time consuming also - they need to dry like a month or so - and we are complete newbies... but we hope for the best - if not, we'll ruin quite a lot of fine meat (and quite expensive also). But it's like the tastiest form of dry meat I can remember from my childhood - too bad I was too young to remember the whole process when my Grandpa was making them...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> We've started on some home made... hm, I have no idea what is the word (if there is one) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look really good, Kati!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look really good, Kati!


They look really tasty are they some form of spicy sausage ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well my glazed ham arrived today . Been trying to keep everyone s fingers off it


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my glazed ham arrived today . Been trying to keep everyone s fingers off it


Looks delicious!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Looks delicious!


Oldest son makes it and going by past Christmas s it will be


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - have the best christmas ever. --- sam


Thank ypu Sam! Have great Christmas too


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you and James have a fantastic first Christmas together in your new home
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja! Have a wonderful Christmas too. Our little tree and stockings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my glazed ham arrived today . Been trying to keep everyone s fingers off it


Oh that looks good no wonder everyone is tryimg to eat it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and for all your star wars fans - wookie slippers --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wookie-slippers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yumi kati - look something like our sausages. -- sam



HandyFamily said:


> We've started on some home made... hm, I have no idea what is the word (if there is one) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very yummy looking sonja - tell you son - well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well my glazed ham arrived today . Been trying to keep everyone s fingers off it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Daralene. What a lovely group of Children. Sending you the best of the holidays; good health, wealth, and good cheer. Merry Christmas


Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so adorable! I bet they are warm too.



Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The sausages look wonderful. Remind me of dried salami a butcher in Iowa used to make for us. So delicious.

The ham looks wonderful. I hope the one I make tomorrow turns out 1/2 that nice. 

I made mini-ham sandwiches for the buffet at DBIL and DSIL's house. They were so easy. I used the King Hawaiian rolls cut lengthwise, then layered shaved ham and thin provolone cheese, then the roll top. Melted some butter and added some mustards and seasonings and brushed over the top. They go into a 375F degree oven until cheese melts & serve. I hope they are as good as they sounded on paper.

Love to all and see you all after Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I took this to mean she went to bed but never to sleep.


thewren said:


> this is provoking some serious thinking on my part - how does one go to bed "in theory?" --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same to you Caren. I know this is a marvelous first Christmas for yu and James.



NanaCaren said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE AND ALL!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know of any here in Georgia but we do have severe flooding and flood alerts. Fortunately Marianne nor I are in flood areas so just have to deal with the super wet conditions. I went to turn around in the front yard and almost got stuck t is so full of water. Made a few ruts that will have to be smoothed out. We will start building an ark in the morning...LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> We got it bad through here, but no damage in my area; some power outages, but no tornadoes. They were over in the Tennessee area and I wonder if they got them anywhere near Gwen and Marianne. Pretty scary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kati, looks like a tasty sausage.
I got to Yarns On First, in Napa, today. Treated myself to sock yarn and some lovely, but pricey yarn, for a scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kati, looks like a tasty sausage.
> I got to Yarns On First, in Napa, today. Treated myself to sock yarn and some lovely, but pricey yarn, for a scarf.


It is nice to work with a quality yarn, every so often!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you made it to your familys' for the holidays. Wonderful that you got some nice yarns. Sending you lots of wishes for a wonderful Christmas and traveling mercies for when you return home. {{{HUGS}}}

The sausages and the ham you ladies posted look delicioius! We are forgoing a big dinner until we get together as a family in January. Will do it up then.



sassafras123 said:


> Kati, looks like a tasty sausage.
> I got to Yarns On First, in Napa, today. Treated myself to sock yarn and some lovely, but pricey yarn, for a scarf.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas To All The KTP People All Over The World!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Sweet Friends,
Jim still has a close realationship with his kidney stone. He decided today that I could take him to the ER at Baptist in Jackson. Our grandson stopped by and after visiting with him and his fiance', he decided he would not go. Says he just feels so drained but is able to keep severe pain at bay with the pain meds they gave him.
Still looking at Monday but I plan to get up in the a.m. and wash my hair and get a little grab bag of clothes and handwork just in case I need it.
We have been blessed with a wonderful Christmas. They kids are always so good to us. The girls always make sure Mom has good equipment to stitch with and money for some special yarns. They do the same for their Dad with stuff he is interested in.
It just means so very much when they are all here and we just enjoy each other. Nothing means more to me than that.
DARALENE, Your mitts are just precious. Your grandchildren are adorable. I know you and Bill enjoy them as much as I do mine. We always miss those who cannot be with us / are no longer with us but so appreciate and love those who are.

I seem to really get in the spirit when I am reading the Good Book or my family is around. Isn't that what it is all about.

We seem to put stress upon ourselves with getting the house ready, buying gifts, and cooking, but sometimes just stepping back a moment and thinking about what it is all about puts things into perspective.

I have been so blessed this year and am so grateful for so many things.

I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone, having a quiet Christmas Eve. Our oldest son is here and it is so nice. We are ready tomorrow for the whole family to come. My mother will have all her children and grandchildren this year. None of the great grandchildre, but that is the way it goes. But we are still so blessed. The sun was shining on the new snow all day and it was so sparkly and bright.
Will post the Swedish meatball recipe when I unpack it again. Now everything is packed up and messes put away. Tomorrow morning will make the home made ice cream. 
Daralene, those have to be the cutest mittens I have ever seen. And the picture of your grandchildren was so precious. 
A big Christmas hug to all!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Left the house around 3:30pm to see Christmas Carol. Now I'm behind. I had forgotten we were going tonight until DH reminded me and was counting on this time. You know what...whatever isn't done I don't think will be noticed. Got home around 7pm and cooked supper and am still not working. I'm going to try and get a few things done before I'm too exhausted. DGS is still performing with the same enthusiasm as the first performance. Just wonderful. 

Bulldog, so sorry DH isn't going. Please watch for decreased output of urine or red or orangish. It could be serious if he gets blocked. They were afraid that had happened to me and I was even under the care of a couple doctors. The stone was too big to pass and the x-ray hadn't showed it. How my heart goes out to him and you. Glad your children are so good to you. That means so much.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I finished DS#1's fingerless mitts so he will be delighted tomorrow. The boys don't ask me to knit much for them so it has been an honor for me to do this for him. He knows that he is getting them as he has tried them on during the process to get the size right to his liking. They are made with alpaca yarn to keep his hands warm. I haven't taken a picture yet as I have been doing laundry, knitting, went to church, cooked lunch, but went out to dinner. This is my lazy day. I need to get gifts wrapped yet. 

Merry Christmas everyone. Enjoy your time with family and friends. 

I am relieved to see Betty and Gwen posting after the bad storms that hit their areas last night.

I did see Bella's family at church. Bella sure looks pale. I do hope she is getting better. I know she will enjoy her Christmas. Bella's dad says our gifts were very helpful for them. I really hope the kids enjoy the gifts and the holiday. They certainly deserve to have a great day tomorrow. This year we will have a green Christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Adding wishes for a Merry Christmas to the other side of the world!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I have been at it all day but I got the fingerless mitts sewn up and the last 2 pair of slippers&#9786;
Merry Christmas all.
Ready for Santa.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never bought a new roaster, I have my grandmothers cast alluminum one, by the time I put a turkey in it I can hardly lift it😀but it cooks wonderfully & the turkey browns so nicely.



Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. I got to go out and buy a new roasting pan. It is a really good one and my first good one. Funny how one can get so excited over a "roasting pan." It will, of course, double as a lasagna pan when needed.
> 
> I am thinking that with prime rib I will do aus jus instead of gravy and got gravy from the store that I have had before & know it is good for the mashed potatoes. Got Irish butter, Kerrygold, for the baked potatoes as it is from grass fed cows. Don't normally have butter so might as well get the best for Christmas.
> 
> Well, back to work but just had to share about the new roasting pan. Guess that is my Christmas present from DH even though we don't exchange, just buy for the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just been over the road and had a plate full of steamed pudding, trifle and pavlova- feeling full as, because I also had a huge mug of Milo- I spotted this photo earlier- one of many famous castles in Scotland- Castle Stalker, that I thought I would share:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great, Kati. My oldest son makes lots if his own sausages, both fresh & smoked. I'm sure yours will be good.



HandyFamily said:


> We've started on some home made... hm, I have no idea what is the word (if there is one) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been over the road and had a plate full of steamed pudding, trifle and pavlova- feeling full as, because I also had a huge mug of Milo- I spotted this photo earlier- one of many famous castles in Scotland- Castle Stalker, that I thought I would share:


Lovely photo, Julie. Glad you had a treat with the neighbours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo, Julie. Glad you had a treat with the neighbours.


Maria is very welcoming- which is nice- she has lived there since the year my older girl was born. (1972)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty & Gwen, I'm glad to see both of you posting so I know you didn't get the tornados but may be growing webbed feet with all the rain.

Sonja, that ham looks great.

Well, everyone has gone home & I've got things cleaned up. I'm pooped! I shouldn't have to cook for days with all the leftovers. 
All the gifts were well received, my mitts were really a hit.

Son & DIL gave me a pretty necklace & a fabricland gift certificate so I will be able to do some more quilting in the new year.

I made a couple of hats over the last few days. 
I really like the Pine tree hat, will be doing more of them for sure.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-2-pine-tree

It was one of the free patterns from Tin Can knits

The other is an 1898 Hat, DH says it's ugly but it sure fits snugly so I think it will be really warm. I offered it to DS but he didn't take it, maybe he just forgot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do any of you south of the equator know where Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges is? i get a newsletter called "Edgar's Mission" - an animal sanctuary.
i think it would be a most fun place to visit. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you - christmas presents you buy for yourself are the best. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kati, looks like a tasty sausage.
> I got to Yarns On First, in Napa, today. Treated myself to sock yarn and some lovely, but pricey yarn, for a scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - that would be a desolate place to live. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just been over the road and had a plate full of steamed pudding, trifle and pavlova- feeling full as, because I also had a huge mug of Milo- I spotted this photo earlier- one of many famous castles in Scotland- Castle Stalker, that I thought I would share:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do any of you south of the equator know where Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges is? i get a newsletter called "Edgar's Mission" - an animal sanctuary.
> i think it would be a most fun place to visit. --- sam


Cathy (sugarsugar) may know- she is closest! It is in Victoria, Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - that would be a desolate place to live. --- sam


It is a good place to retreat from marauders.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like both hats - am going to try and knit both of them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I made a couple of hats over the last few days.
> I really like the Pine tree hat, will be doing more of them for sure.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-2-pine-tree
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really like both hats - am going to try and knit both of them. --- sam


They are both quick & easy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Christmas morning here and only me awake , no early morning wake up s in this house . 
I think I will be learning a new craft come the new year as by the size and shape of my Christmas box from sons I'm guessing sewing machine . I got Mishka another gift put it high up out of reach . Left her last night guarding the Christmas tree and gifts . I think she thinks they are all for her &#128516;

Mary glad you finished the gloves 

Joy sounds like you treated yourself to some lovely yarn , look forward to seeing a picture of what you make 

Julie as they say here you were full as a pudding &#128516; Glad you had a nice time 

Betty I hope your husband seeks help soon and that he is soon pain free 

Spider your Christmas sounds like it's going to be fun noisy and happy 
And you have snow how lovely 

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A Merry Christmas to everyone! Just rushing out to see Luke, then down to Caitlin's before driving back home (only 45minutes) and heading up to Luke's other GPs for dinner (wish me luck with that one - have decided I'm not going to drink so I can keep an eye on my tongue! Sounds painful! :lol: ) Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy (sugarsugar) may know- she is closest! It is in Victoria, Australia.


Oh jeepers, the pressure is on. LOL Well I actually havent been there. However.... I have been trying to find a map that is decent. Anyway try this one SAM and if you look just above Melbourne you will see Dalesford and Seymour. It is in there somewhere. Now if you scroll down to below the map you will see some (green) options... 2. Dalesford & Macedon Ranges... click on this to see some information. ALSO if you click on 3. Geelong & The Bellarine..... this is where I AM ! 

http://www.travelvictoria.com.au/regions/

I hope this works...

EDIT P.S. .... No 7 The Great Ocean Road..... is famous for its beaches and scenery so you might want to have a look.

Now I will update what is happening at my end of The Great Oean Road.... 4 Coastal Towns starting at Lorne are suffering in a very nasty Bush Fire today Christmas Day.... they have all just been evacuated over the last couple of hours. Just Tragic and awful. Temperatures today were 36.6c and at 9.30pm it is still 32c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do any of you south of the equator know where Lancefield, nestled in the tranquillity of the Macedon Ranges is? i get a newsletter called "Edgar's Mission" - an animal sanctuary.
> i think it would be a most fun place to visit. --- sam


 Answered above Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know of any here in Georgia but we do have severe flooding and flood alerts. Fortunately Marianne nor I are in flood areas so just have to deal with the super wet conditions. I went to turn around in the front yard and almost got stuck t is so full of water. Made a few ruts that will have to be smoothed out. We will start building an ark in the morning...LOL


 :shock: Wouldnt it be lovely if we could even out the weather all over?

We are melting here with Bush Fires and SOOOO dry. There is rain on the weather radar coming with a cool change tonight but I dont think we will get it here ..... again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Merry Christmas To All The KTP People All Over The World!


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear.... 20 homes lost so far and this fire is still out of control.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been over the road and had a plate full of steamed pudding, trifle and pavlova- feeling full as, because I also had a huge mug of Milo- I spotted this photo earlier- one of many famous castles in Scotland- Castle Stalker, that I thought I would share:


I am glad you werent on your own today. Sounds yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We got it bad through here, but no damage in my area; some power outages, but no tornadoes. They were over in the Tennessee area and I wonder if they got them anywhere near Gwen and Marianne. Pretty scary.


Sounds very scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't remember posting the finished mittens. Here they are with their faces and thumbs complete. Yay!!! I love these little critters. Just the sweetest little things but glad I decided to just do the one pair for the sake of my hands.


Oh WOW ! They are adorable.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Merry Christmas to All and God Bless Us Everyone.


Lovely photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I am caught up... I read backwards. LOL 

Will head to bed shortly... just waiting for the cool change to hit here... its just about here... then hopefully I will be able to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers, the pressure is on. LOL Well I actually havent been there. However.... I have been trying to find a map that is decent. Anyway try this one SAM and if you look just above Melbourne you will see Dalesford and Seymour. It is in there somewhere. Now if you scroll down to below the map you will see some (green) options... 2. Dalesford & Macedon Ranges... click on this to see some information. ALSO if you click on 3. Geelong & The Bellarine..... this is where I AM !
> 
> http://www.travelvictoria.com.au/regions/
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this Cathy- not a memory they would wish to have at all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

SAM... I just thought of another bit of information LOL.... Do you know the movie Picnic at Hanging Rock? Well anyway that is 18km from Lancefield.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you werent on your own today. Sounds yummy.


It was! I indulged in the plate of chicken and mutton, with Samoan Chop Suey, salad, roast Vegies and stuffing, and I have still the chicken and beautiful stuffing salad etc, left over from lunch. And to top it all off the two Missionary Sisters came caroling about 8 o'clock, with strawberries, cherries, apricots, a nectarine, milk chocolates and some biscuits that come from the USA, which I am hoping to share with my Tongan neighbour, with luck, tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Cathy- not a memory they would wish to have at all!


No... very tragic and I am afraid the news by morning could be disastrous... 20 homes so far gone. They are saying the cool change could make it worse coz the wind change will send fire in another direction and send embers everywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No... very tragic and I am afraid the news by morning could be disastrous... 20 homes so far gone. They are saying the cool change could make it worse coz the wind change will send fire in another direction and send embers everywhere.


Oh my goodness gracious- are you in line for it, at all?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious- are you in line for it, at all?


No they havent said that our city is under threat .... its travelling in the bush area there and along the coast.... about 70kms away is the closest then in the other direction further away from us.

Do you all remember me posting a picture maybe about a year ago of a house built on a steel pole strucure thingy? Very high up and looking over the ocean? Well that is on The Great Ocean Road also.... All little seaside towns....

JULIE.... have a look at the link I posted earlier for Sam and you can see some of scenery around here and also some of Geelong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This always brings a tear to my eyes- it came through on a news filter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Christmas morning here and it's been raining. Just popping in for a minute to wish every one of you the best Christmas Day ever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No they havent said that our city is under threat .... its travelling in the bush area there and along the coast.... about 70kms away is the closest then in the other direction further away from us.
> 
> Do you all remember me posting a picture maybe about a year ago of a house built on a steel pole strucure thingy? Very high up and looking over the ocean? Well that is on The Great Ocean Road also.... All little seaside towns....
> 
> JULIE.... have a look at the link I posted earlier for Sam and you can see some of scenery around here and also some of Geelong.


That's terrible, I hope they get the fire under control soon. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> A Merry Christmas to everyone! Just rushing out to see Luke, then down to Caitlin's before driving back home (only 45minutes) and heading up to Luke's other GPs for dinner (wish me luck with that one - have decided I'm not going to drink so I can keep an eye on my tongue! Sounds painful! :lol: ) Hope you all have a lovely day.


 :lol: Hope you ave a great time, even if you have to bite your tongue occasionally  
We are off to a friends for brunch, they have no family home for Christmas. Then we are going to DHs cousins for supper with about 25 other relatives. Fortunately everyone is pitching in to bring food, I have to bring some mince tarts, pretty easy. 
Should probably jog home after all that food but a little chilly for that, we are getting our first real taste of winter, -27C/-15F at the moment, -32C/-23F later in the day- best get my woolies out to go walk the dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Funny how early morning wake ups go away after the kids are grown, I can remember my boys being up at 5 am to see what Santa had left.

Hope you have a great Christmas.



Swedenme said:


> Christmas morning here and only me awake , no early morning wake up s in this house .
> I think I will be learning a new craft come the new year as by the size and shape of my Christmas box from sons I'm guessing sewing machine . I got Mishka another gift put it high up out of reach . Left her last night guarding the Christmas tree and gifts . I think she thinks they are all for her 😄
> 
> Mary glad you finished the gloves
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Everybody I haven't read the new KTP yet but wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas!
We're supposed to have 63 degrees today! it's a very pretty day and with everyone's Christmas lights on it is still like Christmas.
I'll be heading to my mother in laws then to my son's for dinner today I'm looking forward to it. 
I will catch up later. I hope everybody has a wonderful blessed day! nittergma


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear.... 20 homes lost so far and this fire is still out of control.


Oh, that's really bad! Pray it will be over really soon and no more homes lost...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny how early morning wake ups go away after the kids are grown, I can remember my boys being up at 5 am to see what Santa had left.
> 
> Hope you have a great Christmas.


My grandson woke his mother at 4 am., yesterday, to ask if he could look in his stocking- she was unable to go back to sleep- so was working from the back foot all day. He has been informed that next year if he can't see daylight then the sun is definitely not up, and he must wait. (remembering of course that we are just past the summer solstice).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;
&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
Good morning everyone. Sun is shining and Santa came.

Wishing everyone, everywhere Merry Christmas.

Gage says Thank you so much Mary and Matthew.&#10084;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same to you Caren. I know this is a marvelous first Christmas for yu and James.


Chrstmas has been wonderful, I miss my family back home but still enjoyed tbe day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat pattern; added to my Ravelry library. Sounds like you got a wonderful gift from Ds and DIL. Merry Christmas!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty & Gwen, I'm glad to see both of you posting so I know you didn't get the tornados but may be growing webbed feet with all the rain.
> 
> Sonja, that ham looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas Sam!!! I'm making dough for dinner rolls in my bread machine. Oldest DD and her family will be coming over around 4 pm. Not doing a big dinner; just a frozen lasagne and spaghetti for anyone feeling hungry and the rolls. Did you decide to go to Bob Evans?


thewren said:


> yeah for you - christmas presents you buy for yourself are the best. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Safe travels Kate and your plan to abstain sounds wise; enjoy something once you get home. Merry Christmas.


KateB said:


> A Merry Christmas to everyone! Just rushing out to see Luke, then down to Caitlin's before driving back home (only 45minutes) and heading up to Luke's other GPs for dinner (wish me luck with that one - have decided I'm not going to drink so I can keep an eye on my tongue! Sounds painful! :lol: ) Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a cool map you posted. I've enjoyed playing around looking at the sites. Lovely area you are in. Thanks for posting.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers, the pressure is on. LOL Well I actually havent been there. However.... I have been trying to find a map that is decent. Anyway try this one SAM and if you look just above Melbourne you will see Dalesford and Seymour. It is in there somewhere. Now if you scroll down to below the map you will see some (green) options... 2. Dalesford & Macedon Ranges... click on this to see some information. ALSO if you click on 3. Geelong & The Bellarine..... this is where I AM !
> 
> http://www.travelvictoria.com.au/regions/
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my glazed ham arrived today . Been trying to keep everyone s fingers off it


You wouldn't be able to keep my hands off it had I been near...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Safe travels and Merry Christmas Noni!


nittergma said:


> Hi Everybody I haven't read the new KTP yet but wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas!
> We're supposed to have 63 degrees today! it's a very pretty day and with everyone's Christmas lights on it is still like Christmas.
> I'll be heading to my mother in laws then to my son's for dinner today I'm looking forward to it.
> I will catch up later. I hope everybody has a wonderful blessed day! nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you, Melody along with Gage and Greg!



gagesmom said:


> 🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅
> 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄
> 🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁
> Good morning everyone. Sun is shining and Santa came.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all in Britain and America- Boxing Day here!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

We don't eat a lot of pumpkin (in our family, not in the country, it's just that we don't really like pumpkins). But some time in the fall I stumped on a recipe for a pumpkin cake that had just a little pumpkin in it (like carrot cake). And I thought I'd give it a go (we did like it, actually). But I was left with a lot of pumpkin. So I freezed (misspelled?..) some (for other cakes that I had not gotten to yet) - and dried some - just because I had nothing else to do with it. And yesterday I came across it (while looking for something else - that I didn't even find) and tried it. It was SO tasty! I would had never thought I would like dried pumpkin chips - but I did! Now I think I'll get some pumpkin just to dry it. Who would have guessed!..


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas, everyone!!

I made blueberry coffeecake for breakfast and nearly burned the bacon I was pan-grilling while we opened the few presents we shared. Couldn't save the last couple of pieces--oh, well.

Paula and family are coming shortly, so I'd better get back downstairs to the kitchen and start on the venison for our entree' and then on to the vegetables. The salads are all ready and the potatoes for mashed won't take long. Pies are made and chilling--Don wanted mince and Tim chose pumpkin as usual.

Enjoy whatever you've planned fully and rest well tonight. 

Ohio Joy and Family


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays. Hope each one has a beautiful day with family and friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas Joy! Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Oldest DD and her family will be here around 4 to exchange gifts and nibble.



jheiens said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!!
> 
> I made blueberry coffeecake for breakfast and nearly burned the bacon I was pan-grilling while we opened the few presents we shared. Couldn't save the last couple of pieces--oh, well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is what DH and DD (youngest) made me for Christmas. It will be hung above my craft room door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is what DH and DD (youngest) made me for Christmas. It will be hung above my craft room door.


That is great, Gwen!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day. Love the pictures. We have snow, and are delighted


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful! Merry Christmas


flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day. Love the pictures. We have snow, and are delighted


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, I hope they get the fire under control soon. I hope everyone stays safe.


The lastest news now (at 7am Sat) is 53 homes lost. No lives reported lost. It has been raining (yay) for the last few hours. Its a lot cooler at 13c and we are to reach only 20c. That will be a huge relief for the fire fighters, they have the ariel fire planes and helicopters as well as the ground crew. But this fire has been burning for a few days so far....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is what DH and DD (youngest) made me for Christmas. It will be hung above my craft room door.


That is really cool Gwen!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day. Love the pictures. We have snow, and are delighted


Very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> We don't eat a lot of pumpkin (in our family, not in the country, it's just that we don't really like pumpkins). But some time in the fall I stumped on a recipe for a pumpkin cake that had just a little pumpkin in it (like carrot cake). And I thought I'd give it a go (we did like it, actually). But I was left with a lot of pumpkin. So I freezed (misspelled?..) some (for other cakes that I had not gotten to yet) - and dried some - just because I had nothing else to do with it. And yesterday I came across it (while looking for something else - that I didn't even find) and tried it. It was SO tasty! I would had never thought I would like dried pumpkin chips - but I did! Now I think I'll get some pumpkin just to dry it. Who would have guessed!..


I would never have thought pumpkin chips would be good but we eat it in cheesecake, muffins, cakes & pies. It really makes baked goods moist.

I roast the seeds with a little olive oil & seasoning salt, I like them, nice for snacking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day. Love the pictures. We have snow, and are delighted


No wonder Santa is always pictured in red- to contrast with the white of the snow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - take a chance - have a drink. --- sam



KateB said:


> A Merry Christmas to everyone! Just rushing out to see Luke, then down to Caitlin's before driving back home (only 45minutes) and heading up to Luke's other GPs for dinner (wish me luck with that one - have decided I'm not going to drink so I can keep an eye on my tongue! Sounds painful! :lol: ) Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely map cathy - thank you. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers, the pressure is on. LOL Well I actually havent been there. However.... I have been trying to find a map that is decent. Anyway try this one SAM and if you look just above Melbourne you will see Dalesford and Seymour. It is in there somewhere. Now if you scroll down to below the map you will see some (green) options... 2. Dalesford & Macedon Ranges... click on this to see some information. ALSO if you click on 3. Geelong & The Bellarine..... this is where I AM !
> 
> http://www.travelvictoria.com.au/regions/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will look for it on my "on demand" on the television. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> SAM... I just thought of another bit of information LOL.... Do you know the movie Picnic at Hanging Rock? Well anyway that is 18km from Lancefield.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅🎅
> 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄
> 🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁🎁
> Good morning everyone. Sun is shining and Santa came.
> ...


You are so welcome Gage. May you have many happy hours of building and playing! I am happy that you had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely map cathy - thank you. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas Sam!!! I'm making dough for dinner rolls in my bread machine. Oldest DD and her family will be coming over around 4 pm. Not doing a big dinner; just a frozen lasagne and spaghetti for anyone feeling hungry and the rolls. Did you decide to go to Bob Evans?


Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like everyone is enjoying Christmas. We are getting ready to eat our dinner of ham, mashed potatoes, dressing, green beans and rolls. Best part is I don't have to cook any of it. DS has worn his fingerless mitts most of the day and loves them. Matthew made me a ceramic bowl which has a skein of yarn in it right now. DS#1 told him that it looked worthy of being sold in a store! I am the lucky one to have it. I have spent my day knitting, doing dishes and laundry. It is a very relaxing day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i stayed home and took a nap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas Sam!!! I'm making dough for dinner rolls in my bread machine. Oldest DD and her family will be coming over around 4 pm. Not doing a big dinner; just a frozen lasagne and spaghetti for anyone feeling hungry and the rolls. Did you decide to go to Bob Evans?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great sign gwen --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is what DH and DD (youngest) made me for Christmas. It will be hung above my craft room door.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....Yea, I did break down and cook it......gotta brag too, made homemade dinner rolls and it's good thing I doubed the recipe cause they went through the crazy. Daughter said from now on at Thanksgiving at her house I am in charge of the rolls. lquote=pacer]Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound like pleasant day. You will have to post a picture of the bowl now


pacer said:


> Looks like everyone is enjoying Christmas. We are getting ready to eat our dinner of ham, mashed potatoes, dressing, green beans and rolls. Best part is I don't have to cook any of it. DS has worn his fingerless mitts most of the day and loves them. Matthew made me a ceramic bowl which has a skein of yarn in it right now. DS#1 told him that it looked worthy of being sold in a store! I am the lucky one to have it. I have spent my day knitting, doing dishes and laundry. It is a very relaxing day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Gwen had a great holiday sounds like yours was good too!uote=Gweniepooh]Safe travels and Merry Christmas Noni![/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just don't have the wherewithall to move closer, besides I like my new little house- and the chances of finding a pet-friendly house to rent are so remote- and then there are the cold winters of the south to factor in as well- so Ringo and I stay put. I have asked for help from someone, just hope he remembers!


Yes, it's nice that you have a place you like, just too bad that they live so far away and aren't close enough to visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So cute and so tiny.😍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is provoking some serious thinking on my part - how does one go to bed "in theory?" --- sam


I intended going to bed before Chirtmas Day arrived- but I might have not made it or ended up getting up before Christmas Day arrived. However I did make it to bed and stayed there.

Had an exhausting day yesterday but a good one. Elizabeth didn't seem to take any notice of her presents for some reason- wonder why not? Actually knowing that I didn't even make any effort to get started on her present.

First we had lunch at Vicky's- looked like being a disaster. Most of what Maryanne and I were taking were at Maryanne's, about to start cooking the vegtables when I realsied that we had none. Maryanne had left them at her place! So David dashed off to get the vegetables. Wondering where on earth he was then eventually he rang Brett (had tried me and Maryanne- we had forgotten to turn them on after church; then Vicky whose phone was hiding) to ask me what vegtables we had at our place. He didn't have his key for Maryanne's! Well we had very little. So Brett and Maryanne went off to Maryanne's place.
And then I rang David as I realised that I had left the Christmas Pudding home!
The vegies and the pud arrived at about the same time so all hands on deck to get them done and we managed a very nice meal.
I kept telling Elizabeth that she was not a very 'good' baby she should have been awake demanding Mum's attention during lunch- not going to sleep. She redeemed herself at my sisters by deciding not to settle and causing her parents to leave early.

I did coment at some time during the afternoon as to what parents would be so stupid as to have December babies- the three sets of parents there all had a Decemebr baby (and Bretts father is also a December baby so half those at lunch had a birthday in December!)

Starting to feel like I hasve too much going on! Can't imagine why. But while I was feeling sorrow for myself I heard from a friend who is struggling with a lot than me so trying to convince myself that really things aren't that bad for me. The thought of months of disruption don't appeal to me at all.Oh well eventually we will get the new place settled.

Not helped this morning when David was unable to get the TV working for me to watch the cricket. Could have gone to MAryanne's but I didn't really want to so I'm listening to it instead.But has meant I could try and catch up here.

Just realsied that it is still Chirstmas Day for many of you- hope it was a good day for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, hope that everyone had and is having a great Christmas. 
It was a nice quiet day here, we met Christopher at Marlas around 10am and opened gifts and then got the dinner cooking so that it would be done at a decent time, now we are home, hopefully we won't get the snow that they are calling for, but we wanted to be home before it started to snow if it does. 
Ryssa quite enjoyed going over to play with Daisy, but poor Gizmo isn't too sure about this going to visit thing, he'd rather his sister come here I think, but he handled it fine once he realized we were staying. 
Kerry went to Texas for Christmas, her mom got her a ticket, she should be home on Wednesday and we'll do her Christmas stuff New Years eve or day. 
I have my sewing machine, yay! I think I'm going to take it out this evening and play with it, and Marla loved her sweater thing, it fit good and everything, but she has two cats that will eat holes in wool so that had to be put up ASAP. 
Okay, now that I've written a book, I'll see if I can get caught up. Marla got me a garmin vivofit2 so that it will yell at me if I sit still knitting too long. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My grandson woke his mother at 4 am., yesterday, to ask if he could look in his stocking- she was unable to go back to sleep- so was working from the back foot all day. He has been informed that next year if he can't see daylight then the sun is definitely not up, and he must wait. (remembering of course that we are just past the summer solstice).


When our DGS was getting into his Mom's bed early in the a.m., we found a clock (owl) whose face turned green when it was time that he could get out of bed. It worked like a charm. He'd roll over and go back to sleep if it wasn't green yet and sleep well past the "okay" time. Only took a couple of weeks for it to start a new pattern. Of course, the holidays makes every one a little bit of a child again and want to get up early to open up gifts!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, hope that everyone had and is having a great Christmas.
> It was a nice quiet day here, we met Christopher at Marlas around 10am and opened gifts and then got the dinner cooking so that it would be done at a decent time, now we are home, hopefully we won't get the snow that they are calling for, but we wanted to be home before it started to snow if it does.
> Ryssa quite enjoyed going over to play with Daisy, but poor Gizmo isn't too sure about this going to visit thing, he'd rather his sister come here I think, but he handled it fine once he realized we were staying.
> Kerry went to Texas for Christmas, her mom got her a ticket, she should be home on Wednesday and we'll do her Christmas stuff New Years eve or day.
> ...


I think Vivofit2 might have to take a break once in a while if it were mine. I am enjoying my sit and knit time today. It doesn't happen very often for me though. It is nice that you had a good Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy (sugarsugar) may know- she is closest! It is in Victoria, Australia.


That was what I thought -was about to check my memory when I saw your post.
Just seen Cathy's link and the area I thought it was- but have never been to the place Sam asked about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's bowl is first class for sure! He is so talented. The fingerless mitts you made are very nice; your other son is a big guy too from the size of the gloves. The painted items given to Bella's family are very nice. as are the brownies (yum) and another wonderful drawing by Matthews.

We had a very nice time with oldest DD and her family. Tomorrow is youngest DD's birthday....also Sydney's birthday. Wonder if I should bake him a big doggie cake/bone shaped doggie biscuit? Hannah has already said she doesn't want a cake or anything since we have so much here. Hopefully the Christmas gifts and her birthday gift will arrive as that stupid company now says it will. . She leaves Sunday morning at 2 a.m. to take the shuttle to the airport in Atlanta to fly down to Florida. DH and I really appreciate her booking on the shuttle service so we don't have to drive her down to Atlanta so super early.

[quote'=pacer]I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.[/quote]


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's bowl is first class for sure! He is so talented. The fingerless mitts you made are very nice; your other son is a big guy too from the size of the gloves. The painted items given to Bella's family are very nice. as are the brownies (yum) and another wonderful drawing by Matthews.
> 
> We had a very nice time with oldest DD and her family. Tomorrow is youngest DD's birthday....also Sydney's birthday. Wonder if I should bake him a big doggie cake/bone shaped doggie biscuit? Hannah has already said she doesn't want a cake or anything since we have so much here. Hopefully the Christmas gifts and her birthday gift will arrive as that stupid company now says it will. . She leaves Sunday morning at 2 a.m. to take the shuttle to the airport in Atlanta to fly down to Florida. DH and I really appreciate her booking on the shuttle service so we don't have to drive her down to Atlanta so super early.


DS#1 does have long fingers and long toes. He has toes that are over 2 inches long. He can put his hand on mine and bend the tops of his fingers over mine.

Happy Birthday Hannah and Sydney. May your day be filled with much happiness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great shot!!!! Between two dog heads and big ones at that. Are those toys or stuffed Christmas stocking? Never mind. ON second look I see they are big stuffed dogs, not stockings.


LOL! They are stuffed with David's feet, they are slippers. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you will be getting a much better rest at night, that is good!


Yes, it is wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a poet and don't know it. --- sam


Giz is trying to type.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....Yea, I did break down and cook it......gotta brag too, made homemade dinner rolls and it's good thing I doubed the recipe cause they went through the crazy. Daughter said from now on at Thanksgiving at her house I am in charge of the rolls. lquote=pacer]Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:


[/quote]

I have been in charge of dinner rolls for years. Because of my sore ankle I cut back at Christmas and only made 4 batches. My kids expect to take a bag of rolls home with them. Guess I will have to make another batch for Ray next week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad you cut back to rest your ankle. I do hope it is healing well. I "cheat" and made the dough with the bread machine and then just shaped them before the second rising. and then baking in the oven. I think that now that I have the bread machine out I may make a ew loaves of bread tomorrow


Railyn said:


> I have been in charge of dinner rolls for years. Because of my sore ankle I cut back at Christmas and only made 4 batches. My kids expect to take a bag of rolls home with them. Guess I will have to make another batch for Ray next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is he laying between? --- sam


David's bulldog slippers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think Vivofit2 might have to take a break once in a while if it were mine. I am enjoying my sit and knit time today. It doesn't happen very often for me though. It is nice that you had a good Christmas.


With all you do, you'd probably short it out, it wouldn't be able to keep up. lol especially as it also monitors your sleep, it'd have fits.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> With all you do, you'd probably short it out, it wouldn't be able to keep up. lol especially as it also monitors your sleep, it'd have fits.


I don't like wearing my watch when I sleep so that would be a bother to me. I actually do sleep for about 6-7 hours most nights. Sometimes it is 5 hours and on rare occasions I get around 8 hours of sleep. Today it has been fun to knit between times of doing dishes and laundry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's nice that you have a place you like, just too bad that they live so far away and aren't close enough to visit.


The die was cast rather a while back- but at least I've not had the trauma of the earthquakes- It is very pricey getting from island to island, especially if you are taking your vehicle.
I've been watching the DVD's 'Shetland' and really enjoying the photography.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When our DGS was getting into his Mom's bed early in the a.m., we found a clock (owl) whose face turned green when it was time that he could get out of bed. It worked like a charm. He'd roll over and go back to sleep if it wasn't green yet and sleep well past the "okay" time. Only took a couple of weeks for it to start a new pattern. Of course, the holidays makes every one a little bit of a child again and want to get up early to open up gifts!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it is wonderful.


I am sure it is!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Gwen, it is a special treat to work with good yarn. Just going to a real yarn store is a treat. Had a lovely family Christmas. We are headed home a tad early, tomorrow morning. But it is the clearest day weather wise and I still have sore throat. Have been careful not to hug and kiss everyone.
Betty, agree it is being with th family that makes Christmas for me. So heartwarming to see my adult children and their spouses all getting along. And of course special to be with grands.
Mel hope your Christ ma's was wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you don't have to drive to Atlanta. Airports Are so super busy on holidays.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's bulldog slippers.


And where did the pattern come from? Bulldog slippers sound good for Bulldog supporters (in the football that is).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I make my rolls in the bread machine too and bake them in the oven. Tried a new recipe this time called Amish Dinner Rolls. Found the recipe on line. They were so good. I usually make somewhat fancy rolls like knots, etc. but this year I didn't. We really like homemade bread. Frankly, I don't see how using a bread machine is cheating as I used an electric mixer until I got my bread machine. I think it is the same difference. I enjoy making bread and the family enjoys eating it so it is a win win situation. Gwen, I wish we lived closer. I think we could be good friends as we have so much in common.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, so glad you were able to get some new and beautiful yarn. Can't wait to see what you knit.

The hedgehog mittens were so loved. DGD just squealed and even her mother had to try them on. 

Julie, what a gorgeous photo of a Scottish castle. Can't wait to see Scotland. DIL and her mother were in Scotland and they were blown away by the beauty. How wonderful that you had a nice visit and food with your neighbor.

Bonnie, those older roasting pans are wonderful. Mine are quite cheap and easily rust, so this will be a real treat. How meaningful that it was your grandmothers. I have a platter that was my grandmothers and love it.

Just a short visit as DH is here and waiting for me. See you all tomorrow. It was a fabulous Christmas and everyone loved the prime rib and salmon.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We had a wonderful Christmas. There were 16 of us. My dd#1 assigned the food. We did a roast and dinner rolls. We had mashed potatoes, corn casserole, broccoli/cheese casserole and too many desserts to mention. The gifts were wonderful and well received. The kids got together and got me a new walker (stroller) which I appreciated very much. Ray and I were sharing one with him using it most of the time so I am delighted to have a nice one of my own. DD#3 and family are leaving early tomorrow morning for Florida and Disneyworld. I am not envious of the 15 or more hour drive. The rest of the week-end will be quiet which will be nice too.
Poor little4-year old Aidan, our great-grandson, was mad at me. He had found some bells and so enjoyed playing with them but oh the noise. I hid the bells today because I know there would be a lot of people here and I didn't think we needed the extra noise. Aidan thought otherwise. He was much happier when he received a Thomas the Train toy. Maybe next time they are over, I will find the bells. Don't you just love the logic of kids.
Off to bed. Warm hugs to each,
Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great bowl mary - tell mathew -good job. --- sam



pacer said:


> I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


Wow- well done Sam on picking something they loved. Bet that feels so good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I intended going to bed before Chirtmas Day arrived- but I might have not made it or ended up getting up before Christmas Day arrived. However I did make it to bed and stayed there.
> 
> Had an exhausting day yesterday but a good one. Elizabeth didn't seem to take any notice of her presents for some reason- wonder why not? Actually knowing that I didn't even make any effort to get started on her present.
> 
> I am worn out just reading how your day was LOL. Are you still living in the old house? I am confused....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a great bowl mary - tell mathew -good job. --- sam


Ditto,,, :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fire update... 116 homes lost. It is still not under control but Seems to be more in the bushland now so hopefully not as big a threat to towns. SAD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I intended going to bed before Chirtmas Day arrived- but I might have not made it or ended up getting up before Christmas Day arrived. However I did make it to bed and stayed there.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fire update... 116 homes lost. It is still not under control but Seems to be more in the bushland now so hopefully not as big a threat to towns. SAD.


A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.

A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, so glad you were able to get some new and beautiful yarn. Can't wait to see what you knit.
> 
> The hedgehog mittens were so loved. DGD just squealed and even her mother had to try them on.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daralene- it was good. It has been hot today, although nothing compared to what Margaret and Cathy have been experiencing. 23* or 24* but I think the house has been hotter than that. Had some help, and I've now got my pictures up on the wall in the sitting room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene- it was good. It has been hot today, although nothing compared to what Margaret and Cathy have been experiencing. 23* or 24* but I think the house has been hotter than that. Had some help, and I've now got my pictures up on the wall in the sitting room.


About what we were today- thought it ws lovely, almost cool in fact!

Glad you have paintings up it helps make a plce feel like home once you do that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The die was cast rather a while back- but at least I've not had the trauma of the earthquakes- It is very pricey getting from island to island, especially if you are taking your vehicle.
> I've been watching the DVD's 'Shetland' and really enjoying the photography.


I really enjoyed that series - think there have been two? I like Douglas Henshall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> About what we were today- thought it ws lovely, almost cool in fact!
> 
> Glad you have paintings up it helps make a plce feel like home once you do that.


It took so long because of having the drier in the sittingroom- I did not want them in the high humidity. Now that is through the house I can get the sittingroom better organised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I really enjoyed that series - think there have been two? I like Douglas Henshall.


I am not sure, I have a two DVD set. I enjoyed the acting, and the scenery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psycho gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, working backwards this time. Read a few pages and came back to talk.

After a dark and stormy Christmas Eve, I was expecting more of the same for Christmas Day. So happy that the weather changed and it was hot and sunny.

Present exchange in morning, happy with my main pressie ($50 gift card for Coles and Kmart. Was able to get some kitchen things I have been needing as well as some more food to get through to next payment day. Other pressie was an adult coloring book (one I already had, but not telling DS that) To my surprise, both myself and DM gave No 1 niece the same coloring book but she was happy with getting 2 the same as she loves Japan.

Made some rocky road for the 2 males in the family, white marshmallow and dairy milk choc for DSF and dark choc with strawberry marshmallow for nephew - who then proceeded to threaten all his sisters if they touched it - he loves his dark choc.

The coloring books were a popular gift this year in my family. Also gave DSF an aurigurami pig, he loves pigs as a razorback pig was mascot for one of his military units. 

Made a crochet frog purse for No 3 niece who is frog mad. Everybody, including DM (who hates frogs) loved it.

After a rest at home in early afternoon, back to DS place for fun in the pool and a lovely cold dinner. Cold chicken, ham, salad and vegetables with potato salad. Yum yum.

So relieved the wildfires have not yet claimed any human life, although the toll for animal life will probably never be worked out.

I was pleased to see David was not on the road when the out of season twisters hit in US. Just before that lot hit, we had one hit South Sydney Region with some destruction. Nature is a wonderous and beautiful thing that can also be scary and nasty.

Everyone stay safe, whatever you are dealing with.

I hope every will now have a fun New Years Day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your not the only one confused- yes we are still here but have moved a lot out into the shed at the new one. so we are living in a toatl mess and with little of our stuff. Found something I wanted to knit today-and didn't have the right size needles left here!
> Maryanne goes away on the 9th January for 6 weeks so we will stay at her place then and get most of the stuff left out of here. And hopefully have the place ready to go on the market soon after.
> And then what we do for 10 days inbetween Maryanne getting home and settlement is yet to be determined.


Ah, I thought you had said that you were still there. You let your knitting needles go to the other house? For shame. lol. Hang in there, one day at a time. (my new motto). Do you have to have work done at the new house before you move in?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.
> 
> A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.
> 
> A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene- it was good. It has been hot today, although nothing compared to what Margaret and Cathy have been experiencing. 23* or 24* but I think the house has been hotter than that. Had some help, and I've now got my pictures up on the wall in the sitting room.


Only 20c here today. I actually had to upgrade into jeans and long sleeves again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psyco gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


I am proud of you that you behaved well. LOL You made me laugh out loud when I read about you and Pysco Gran and the Who is This Game! I am so glad you could see 
:shock: 

You will LOVE Jersey Boys. I saw it a few years ago and wanted to just stay there and see it again. It was soo good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, working backwards this time. Read a few pages and came back to talk.
> 
> After a dark and stormy Christmas Eve, I was expecting more of the same for Christmas Day. So happy that the weather changed and it was hot and sunny.
> 
> ...


I am glad you had a good Christmas, you sound lots happier these days.  A few of my friends are enjoying the colouring books and say it is extremely relaxing.

They are saying no animal rescue services are allowed in to the fire area just yet... still too dangerous.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am proud of you that you behaved well. LOL You made me laugh out loud when I read about you and Pysco Gran and the Who is This Game! I am so glad you could see
> :shock:
> 
> You will LOVE Jersey Boys. I saw it a few years ago and wanted to just stay there and see it again. It was soo good.


Great, I have heard other really good reports of it too. The only other show that I have felt like that about was Priscilla Queen of the Desert - I loved that show, have been twice and would go again! Jason Donovan was in it in both of the shows I saw, one in London and one two years later in Glasgow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil wrote:
A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.

A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.







sugarsugar said:


> I cant listen to that song without tears.


When I got old enough to understand that this was a real event, this is one song that saddens me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great, I have heard other really good reports of it too. The only other show that I have felt like that about was Priscilla Queen of the Desert - I loved that show, have been twice and would go again! Jason Donovan was in it in both of the shows I saw, one in London and one two years later in Glasgow.


 :thumbup: I saw that too.... but I enjoyed Jersey Boys more.

I would like to see Mary Poppins if it comes back here and I can afford it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, I thought you had said that you were still there. You let your knitting needles go to the other house? For shame. lol. Hang in there, one day at a time. (my new motto). Do you have to have work done at the new house before you move in?


Well I kept a lot of UFOs and some needles that I thought would cover all the options! And first thing I decide to start doesn't have the right size! If you saw all the needles that wentyou would know why I didn't keep them all with me. Not only could I start a wool shop I could also sell needles (as long as people didn't mind them second hand).
Nothing that has to be done at the new place though I would like a new kitchen. Butprobably wait until we are in- managed with harfly nay kitchen when I had the girls in kindy so I'm sure it will be easier this time as long as it doesn't take too long. And there will be other things we know but nothing that must be done before we go in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psycho gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


At least you know you behaved yourself- and you can feel good and smug for feeling so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, working backwards this time. Read a few pages and came back to talk.
> 
> After a dark and stormy Christmas Eve, I was expecting more of the same for Christmas Day. So happy that the weather changed and it was hot and sunny.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a lovely day Heather -so pleased for you. Sunds like you can appreciate your family again now you aren't living with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> darowil wrote:
> A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.
> 
> A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.
> ...


I remember it clearly- the shock and horror of it all. And we had an aunt stay with us for a few months I think afterwards- she was evacuated from Darwin. Wonder where she slpt?- maybe it wasn't so long. We didn't have any spare room or beds. Somone must have been on the floor.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Doing fast read through from the front, and went mmmmm, love my eggnog that I make. Having just made a hot coffee, the eggnog will have to wait, but do have some lovely fresh eggs to use.


thewren said:


> here is a recipe you might like - sounds good to me. --- sam
> 
> Eggnog Bread
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I remember it clearly- the shock and horror of it all. And we had an aunt stay with us for a few months I think afterwards- she was evacuated from Darwin. Wonder where she slpt?- maybe it wasn't so long. We didn't have any spare room or beds. Somone must have been on the floor.


I think this happened the summer my parents split up, so I was being bounced between grandparents and DMs new place. It was until some years later that I understood about this so sad event. I have been fortunate, for someone raised in North Queensland, to missing the bulk of the cyclones that have gone through the region, only coming close to a cat 1 once, and I slept through that one. Though I would see another last year but it fizzled out before we got it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I kept a lot of UFOs and some needles that I thought would cover all the options! And first thing I decide to start doesn't have the right size! If you saw all the needles that wentyou would know why I didn't keep them all with me. Not only could I start a wool shop I could also sell needles (as long as people didn't mind them second hand).
> Nothing that has to be done at the new place though I would like a new kitchen. Butprobably wait until we are in- managed with harfly nay kitchen when I had the girls in kindy so I'm sure it will be easier this time as long as it doesn't take too long. And there will be other things we know but nothing that must be done before we go in.


Was just about to ask when it dawned on me.....harfly nay kitchen....hardly any kitchen? Am I right?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you know you behaved yourself- and you can feel good and smug for feeling so well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, that Bileys cheesecake looks wonderful, too bad you are so far away, or on second thought it's maybe better for my waist line that you are :lol:


You would have drooled over the Baileys trifle a friend made to take to her stepdaughter's for Christmas Day. Also we found an absolutely sinful Bailey Irish Cream Custard that was so yummy and filling.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is funny and that person so deserved to have it done to his car. I've been known to leave notes on cars that are illegally parked in handicappd spaces. Even though I have a permit if I'm having a good day I leave the handicapped spaces for those in more dire need for it. It really angers me to see soeone park in those spots illegally.


I got so frustrated last year with the stupid parents who would block half our driveway while walking little ones across the road to the school, hazard of living in a school zone, that I took a pic of the worst offender to that date, at an angle that the number plate wasn't that clear, and put it on the local mother's fb page. Tagged the school and the p&C. Word got out after that, no one parked in the driveway after that. Now it is not a problem as I am nowhere near a school zone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As I sit here, I am hearing a couple of bats arguing over palm seed pods in the back yard, crap, hope they do not fly over the clothes line as I forgot to get my clothes off.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's 15f and they are wearing t-shirt, shorts, and flipflps or sandals with socks. :roll: That can't be fashionable even in summer. LOL


I was surprised when watching a video that popped up on my fb news feed about animal rescue and saw a group of fire fighters in short sleeves rescuing a dog that had partially fallen through ice on a river.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Feeling frustrated at the moment, got out a snood that I am making for a custom order only to find the hook has gone missing. 2nd hook this week to go missing. I had carefully put it in the bag in the project so not to lose, but now it is not there.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.
> This is the picture Matthew was working on a while ago.


I am very impressed by this picture!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't imagine Christmas being that hot being from where we live, but it has been warmer than usual.


Had to smile at this as I cannot imagine any Christmas being anything but hot and wet or hot and dry, second one is preference. Think I would freeze over there in my normal Christmas attire of sandals, swimmers and shorts.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Please let Matthew know that I loved his knitting bowl in design and color, and the dog and turtle are wonderful. He is very talented. 
14 F here his morning..very cold. Yes busyworkerbee, you would freeze here in shorts and sandals. Besides, your toes would be very cold with snow in them. Isn't it interesting how we view the world from our own situation?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope all had as good a Christmas as possible. My sister and I went into London to meet my son and son in law who took us on a trip round the city to see the lights and various decorated buildings and finally the tree in Trafalgar Squere. We called at the fish and chip shop for our take away dinner and the owner gave us a bottle of wine. A man dressed as Santa came does the steps at Canada Water station while we were waiting and gave us a box of cranberry muffins, much to our surprise. 
Yesterday we all went over to my other son's , there were 12 altogether and we had mountains of food and plenty alcohol and non alcoholic drinks, came back about 11 and went straight to sleep. 
Then Tony and Steve. Left at 11 am as Tony has to work today. 
I had books and a bag and a light box and chocs for my presents. It's quiet now, so we are going to tidy the kitchen and laze about. My kitchen was used for cooking the salmon and the mushroom roulade. I also loaned out 3 pans, my mini fridge, microwave, several plates , dishes etc. All well worth it of course. My best wishe and all take care.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Please let Matthew know that I loved his knitting bowl in design and color, and the dog and turtle are wonderful. He is very talented.
> 14 F here his morning..very cold. Yes busyworkerbee, you would freeze here in shorts and sandals. Besides, your toes would be very cold with snow in them. Isn't it interesting how we view the world from our own situation?


I see all the lovely snow pics, but having grown up in the tropics, cannot imagine snowy Christmas. I am sure, though, that you would have similiar problems imagining a blazing hot sun and jumping into an unheated pool. On the issue of snow in toes of sandals, does hail count. I got caught out once when I ducked around to the corner shop behind where I lived, the day had been warm and I had on light jacket, shorts and thongs, While I was in the shop, the storm started. My poor toes were a little painful by the time I got home. I lived in Adelaide, SA at the time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, I found a replacement hook, thankfully. I go through so many hooks, not sure how i loose so many. 

To all with not well love ones, thoughts go out to you. I will add a friend's daughter-in-law's father to the prayer list. He is currently in ICU after bad accident day before Christmas Eve. He is facing more surgery to that which he has already gone through. And my uncle who is in hospital with prostrate issues and kidney stones. Unfortunately, scans on his abdomin found spots on a lung as well. At 70+ he has had a good life, a good marriage and lots of children, grand children and great grandchildren. But bad time of year to get this news.

Must admit though to spending Christmas in hospital at 15 because of appendix. It was removed 7 pm Christmas Eve. Maybe because I was recovering from surgery, I actually enjoyed the peace and quiet. It was always a noisy day for us, I am eldest of three, but some years you could have sworn there were a dozen of us. Thing I remember most, other than the surgeon presenting me with the removed appendix in jar of alcohol, was waking on the stretcher on the way back to my room and asking when they were going to do the op.

It is almost 11pm here so I am off for a shower and bed. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope everybody had a fantastic Christmas and no runs to A&E ( Betty) 
Here everything was perfect apart from I thought the Christmas stuffing son makes was already cooked and it wasn't oops , forgot one of youngest sons gifts so might start a tradition of Boxing Day gifts &#128516;Timed it right on Christmas Eve when we took dog for walk beautiful clear sky saw full moon and Santa's sleigh ( I.S.S) go moving by nearly twisted my neck trying to spot it but finally saw it 
Got a beautiful sewing machine of my sons for Christmas . Wish I knew I was getting it as I saw some beautiful fabric in a charity shop a few weeks ago . Maybe spot more now I'm looking fingers crossed 
Card shark Sonja won the big last game of cards in our traditional card games ( we play for pennies ) not sure how I manage that but it seems to be coming a habit , lots of fun and joking especially between the two oldest and the youngest son . 
Well I'm off to catch up on what you all have been up to over Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, hope that everyone had and is having a great Christmas.
> It was a nice quiet day here, we met Christopher at Marlas around 10am and opened gifts and then got the dinner cooking so that it would be done at a decent time, now we are home, hopefully we won't get the snow that they are calling for, but we wanted to be home before it started to snow if it does.
> Ryssa quite enjoyed going over to play with Daisy, but poor Gizmo isn't too sure about this going to visit thing, he'd rather his sister come here I think, but he handled it fine once he realized we were staying.
> Kerry went to Texas for Christmas, her mom got her a ticket, she should be home on Wednesday and we'll do her Christmas stuff New Years eve or day.
> ...


 Glad you had a nice Christmas Kaye and that Marla loved her sweater 
I too got a sewing machine and I'm looking forward to trying it out 
This is the nearest I will get to making a snowman this Christmas 
He doesn't look bad considering he's nearly 20 years old ☃
He lights up and sings Let it snow every time someone presses the button so I hear it a lot 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.


What wonderful gifts Mary . The sea horses are lovely 
Mathews drawing is exceptional and his bowl is just perfect . He is one very talented young man 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's bowl is first class for sure! He is so talented. The fingerless mitts you made are very nice; your other son is a big guy too from the size of the gloves. The painted items given to Bella's family are very nice. as are the brownies (yum) and another wonderful drawing by Matthews.
> 
> We had a very nice time with oldest DD and her family. Tomorrow is youngest DD's birthday....also Sydney's birthday. Wonder if I should bake him a big doggie cake/bone shaped doggie biscuit? Hannah has already said she doesn't want a cake or anything since we have so much here. Hopefully the Christmas gifts and her birthday gift will arrive as that stupid company now says it will. . She leaves Sunday morning at 2 a.m. to take the shuttle to the airport in Atlanta to fly down to Florida. DH and I really appreciate her booking on the shuttle service so we don't have to drive her down to Atlanta so super early.


I'm glad you had a lovely Christmas Gwen despite some gifts not turning up 
I loved the sign you got as a Christmas gift it's beautiful 
Happy birthday to your daughter and Sidney 
Mishka is camped out near the kitchen I think she is after more turkey 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I have been in charge of dinner rolls for years. Because of my sore ankle I cut back at Christmas and only made 4 batches. My kids expect to take a bag of rolls home with them. Guess I will have to make another batch for Ray next week.


Hope you had a wonderful Christmas despite your sore ankle 
Glad you got a walker as a Christmas gift . A very thoughtful present


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I see from the Daily Digest that it's *Ceili's* birthday today. We haven't seen her on here for a while, but if you're reading along Ceili, Many Happy Returns!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am still full from dinner yesterday, I think! :shock: I got a stick blender (which I plan to use for making soap) and a new pair of sewing scissors. Everyone seemed to like their gifts and though the day started out nice, it was turning cold by the time we got home (today is frigid...worse to come!). We are awaiting the "potentially historic" snowstorm right now, but I have plenty of cookies and tea and projects, as well as a warm sweet kitty to snuggle, so I will be good if I need to hibernate over the weekend. And we may well be in the "snow hole" here in the city (as we often are) and not get any, so we just have to wait and see. 

All the photos are lovely--Matthew's work is fantastic as always, and Sam, I'm glad to hear the girls liked their cowls and asked for more. That warms the heart!

Hope the fires in Australia wind down & die soon...such odd and treacherous weather all over this year. 

Everyone stay warm/cool as needed as much as possible, with healing thoughts for all in need and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.


Tell Matthew, that picture is amazing, so much detail. Did he also make the yarn bowl? 
What cute little sea horses, are they ceramic? Lovely colors.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I had a great Christmas here even though we missed our two sons . Both had to work one on call to deliver babies the other one out helping those in need ( paramedic) . Our daughters were home the oldest with my three Grandbabies , DD #2 with her dwarf bunnies (lol) . We had lots of good food a fun time watching the grands open presents . 
We FaceTime with the boys and had our four children open their gifts at the same time . I think my husband and I blew them all away with their gift. 
But DH and I were shocked to hear we will be grandparents to DS #1 and his wife . They told us "we want you to come out in August (BC) but you will have to help us with babysitting " was I shocked ! Another sweetheart to cuddle . It's early for them to tell us but I can start praying and knitting for our little miracle.
Well I have written a book (sorry) but hope you all had a great Christmas and that you will have a happy New Year !


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so glad the cowls were admired and loved since you knit them with love. It will be like a hug from you when they wear them.

Railyn, so glad you will now have your own walker. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, the logic of kids, and especially 4 yr. olds is something.

Bonnie, I love the pine tree hat.

Mel, as always, you are an amazing knitter. I imagine everyone got something from you as a gift along with all the charity knitting you have done.

So sorry to hear about the bush fires sugarsugar. Hoping nobody was killed. Such an awful and devastating thing for so many to have their homes destroyed. I remember the movie "Picnic at Hanging Rock."

Swedenme, I will be reading on to see if your big box was a sewing machine. Now i I get a big box I want it to be a telescope and in a little box a microscope. I want to explore the big and the small. Would like a really good sewing machine too with the lessons on how to use it. 

Rookie, so glad you weren't near the areas with tornadoes. Hope Gwen and Marianne are ok. I know the whole East coast is getting warmer than normal temps. Strange to not need a jacket during the day. Saw people even in short sleeved shirts the other day.

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the mittens. It is so much fun to show something we have knit to other knitters who know what goes into it. The squeals from DGD were quite something and she just loved them. Made it so worthwhile.
DIL also loved her cowl/scarf with the pin from the Irish shop.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB, I have never had a pavlova, didn't even know what it was, but when I saw yours, I wish that I had had a bite.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Ceili &#127872;&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;

Had a wonderful day yesterday with Greg and Gage at home.
Then to my sister in laws for supper and a bonfire.
Today to my mother in laws for Christmas with her late husband's family. First year without him and we all will be feeling the loss again. 

Everyone liked the fingerless mitts and slippers I made.

I got the onesie/footie jammies I wanted and a tablet for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


That's great & to be asked to make for friends is quite a compliment :thumbup:

My niece said all of her friends would be asking where they could get mitts like hers,& she said I'll just tell them no where, my auntie makes special for me :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fire update... 116 homes lost. It is still not under control but Seems to be more in the bushland now so hopefully not as big a threat to towns. SAD.


That's awful! Hope they get it out soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your not the only one confused- yes we are still here but have moved a lot out into the shed at the new one. so we are living in a toatl mess and with little of our stuff. Found something I wanted to knit today-and didn't have the right size needles left here!
> Maryanne goes away on the 9th January for 6 weeks so we will stay at her place then and get most of the stuff left out of here. And hopefully have the place ready to go on the market soon after.
> And then what we do for 10 days inbetween Maryanne getting home and settlement is yet to be determined.


Sounds like you will have to find some place to go on vacation.

What is Maryann doing fr 6 weeks? That's a long vacation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure, I have a two DVD set. I enjoyed the acting, and the scenery.


I have not heard of that show, will have to look for it. ( like I need to watch more TV!) Can you get DVDs from your librairy? I've heard of some people doing that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Chrstmas has been wonderful, I miss my family back home but still enjoyed tbe day.


Yes, I wanted to ask how your family were but was afraid I would make you miss them all the more. Your first Christmas in England. :thumbup: :thumbup: Perhaps someday some of your family will be with you in England to celebrate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


Glad you were wrong Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your not the only one confused- yes we are still here but have moved a lot out into the shed at the new one. so we are living in a toatl mess and with little of our stuff. Found something I wanted to knit today-and didn't have the right size needles left here!
> Maryanne goes away on the 9th January for 6 weeks so we will stay at her place then and get most of the stuff left out of here. And hopefully have the place ready to go on the market soon after.
> And then what we do for 10 days inbetween Maryanne getting home and settlement is yet to be determined.


Buy a tent :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like an entertaining day.
Hope you enjoy the Jersey Boys, I saw the movie & really liked it. Some good old music.

I got up this mrning saying I was having a " do nothing " day but DIL called about an hour ago, she wants me to keep the GKs while she goes Boxing Day shopping.
We had a busy day yesterday, were just about to go out the door for brunch with friends when DIL called, the tables I had borrowed for our school reunion & begged both sons & DH to return to their proper home were need for Chrstmas dinner at her moms house. They were still sitting where I had left them in the fall, I had scrubbed them clean but after sitting there they had grass clippings & leaves now stuck to them, brought them in, thawed & scrubbed for 1/2 an hour before they were again presentable to be returned. Grr, & DH had the nerve to say, why didn't I return them! They won't fit in my car & are big for me to manhandle into the truck- sometimes I wonder what the men in my life are good for!
We had a nice lunch, then raced home so I could fill & bake some tarts & go t DHs cousins for supper. There were about 25, 1/2 were rambunctious kids so quite a noisy time ( No bells Marilyn). But lots of dining as their GKs practiced & then performed Christas carols by Skype to the great-grandparents in Victoria, BC.
The younger generation went home fairly early & then us older ones had a good visit. Still so ful I didn't bother with breakfast this morning & I never skip breakfast.


KateB said:


> Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psycho gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you were wrong Sam


Me too, Sam. Good feeling when your gifts are appreciated.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


That is awesome. I am so glad the girls enjoyed their gift made with love. I know their friends will be delighted as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I really enjoyed that series - think there have been two? I like Douglas Henshall.


I enjoyed them too , they made a 3rd series earlier this year so I'm hoping it will be shown soon 
Endeavour starts the beginning of Jan I like that too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of that show, will have to look for it. ( like I need to watch more TV!) Can you get DVDs from your librairy? I've heard of some people doing that.


Yes one can, but it is problematic for me getting there and back, now I don't have easy access to the bus.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam o am so happy to hear that the girls loved their cowls. Makes it all worth it when you know it is loved and appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....Yea, I did break down and cook it......gotta brag too, made homemade dinner rolls and it's good thing I doubed the recipe cause they went through the crazy. Daughter said from now on at Thanksgiving at her house I am in charge of the rolls. lquote=pacer]Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:


[/quote]

That was too funny and good catch on Pacer's part. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Ceili 🎀🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊
> 
> Had a wonderful day yesterday with Greg and Gage at home.
> Then to my sister in laws for supper and a bonfire.
> ...


Your jammies look so warm. What a wonderful gift. I can't imagine not liking the slippers and fingerless mitts. My son really loves his. I made them with alpaca yarn to help him stay warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psycho gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


Wow that's a lot of drink . Well it is for someone like me who doesn't drink at all . I know exactly what you mean about drunk people 😄
have a nice time in Glasgow ,
I hope you enjoy the boys from the island of Jersey as some famous person said 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that is so lovely that the sisters came caroling and brought gifts with them. So nice that you will be able to share with your other neighbor now and still have leftovers from the other day to enjoy! The spirit of Christmas is alive where you are and I am so happy it is. What is the difference in Samoan chop suey? How lovely that scene in the movie is. I certainly understand the tears in your eyes. Was Myfanwy named for the song?

Sugarsugar, so nice to see photos of the area where you live. Which specific area are you in if you want to say on here, if not PM me.

Bonnie, that is just plain TOO cold. Hope your Christmas dinner was wonderful while surrounded by family and friends.

Kate, hope you made it through the dinner without hurting your tongue too badly from biting it.

Nittergma, hope your travels went well and a lovely Christmas was had by all.

Handy family, Hope you had a wonderful celebration. Did you eat any of the sausages or do they have to age? I like pumpkin, but have never heard of dried pumpkin. Good find. Austria is rather famous for their pumpkin soup, not the orange meat, and it is delicious. Also for their pumpkin seed oil, which they call liquid gold, but the color is green.

OH Joy, is that Grandmapaula arriving today with family or a family member?

Gwen, love that sign. PERFECT!!!!

Flyty1n, beautiful white Christmas. Thank you for sharing. Ours was green but still wonderful.

Pacer, how lovely to not have to cook such a wonderful meal. Who cooked it??? So glad son liked his fingerless mitts. Too cute that he wore them most of the day. Wow, a yarn bowl from Matthew. Your eyes must have been so big. What a wonderful gift and lovely compliment from this brother. Just saw all the pictures. Thank you for sharing Matthew's work with us. He is so gifted with drawing animals. The bowl he made is just beautiful. I know you will treasure it. Love the fingerless mitts. Looks like a great pattern. How nice of Matthew to share brownies with a friend!!! I love the colors and have dishes that are similar but a little lighter brown that are from Norway.

Julie, did the person you ask help from remember? You were hoping he would.

Darowil, I think you could turn this into one of those Christmas comedy movies with people driving back and forth with food and passing each other and phones not turned on, etc., etc. You really do have your hands full with preparing to move, Christmas and a new grandchild, along with countless birthdays. Hope you will get some rest and not let it all get you down. Buying a house is stressful, selling a house also, then the moving into and clean-up of old and new. etc., etc. Hope you find time for a good sleep an some deep breathing. Too cute the comment about people having babies in Dec. Not good planning at all. Ask me about it. :XD: :XD: :XD: DS and DGS#2 both born in December and our anniversary in January. Just not much wisdom there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> As I sit here, I am hearing a couple of bats arguing over palm seed pods in the back yard, crap, hope they do not fly over the clothes line as I forgot to get my clothes off.


Lots of bats here where I live , but it was the owl that made me jump the other night . I went out fairly late to put some rubbish in bin , heard rustling in the bushes and when I looked saw two eyes looking at me , got such a shock before I realised it was an owl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Samoan version is made with transparent noodles pork chicken or mutton, usually garlic, ginger and lots of soy sauce- it can be scrumptious.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that is so lovely that the sisters came caroling and brought gifts with them. So nice that you will be able to share with your other neighbor now and still have leftovers from the other day to enjoy! The spirit of Christmas is alive where you are and I am so happy it is. What is the difference in Samoan chop suey? How lovely that scene in the movie is. I certainly understand the tears in your eyes. Was Myfanwy named for the song?
> 
> Sugarsugar, so nice to see photos of the area where you live. Which specific area are you in if you want to say on here, if not PM me.
> 
> ...


He did come- but the problem is a bit more extreme than either of us had hoped.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! They are stuffed with David's feet, they are slippers. :XD:


That is too funny, but they are warm for sure. That dog sure knows a good place to be. Roland does the same thing. Even does it when I am doing dishes or with Bill when he is working at his desk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Fire update... 116 homes lost. It is still not under control but Seems to be more in the bushland now so hopefully not as big a threat to towns. SAD.


Oh no, how heartbreaking. It will be a miracle if no lives are lost. All those families without homes. I hope they will have places for so many to stay and a way to help them start over. Of course they can't replace the sentimental things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your not the only one confused- yes we are still here but have moved a lot out into the shed at the new one. so we are living in a toatl mess and with little of our stuff. Found something I wanted to knit today-and didn't have the right size needles left here!
> Maryanne goes away on the 9th January for 6 weeks so we will stay at her place then and get most of the stuff left out of here. And hopefully have the place ready to go on the market soon after.
> And then what we do for 10 days inbetween Maryanne getting home and settlement is yet to be determined.


Not fun for sure. Convenient that Maryanne is leaving and you can use her place. Good luck with the 10 days in-between.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A Christmas many will never forget- but I gather no lives lost? A big advantage over cyclone Tracy, another Christmas many will never forget. And both for the wrong reasons.
> 
> A Christmas song that tells a true story- but not a nice one. Mind you much better than Boxing Day around 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, I thought you had said that you were still there. You let your knitting needles go to the other house? For shame. lol. Hang in there, one day at a time. (my new motto). Do you have to have work done at the new house before you move in?


Might be an excuse for having a second pair that size. At least to my way of thinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


That is gorgeous. I must make a try at it someday. Didn't do any baking this year as DIL was in charge of deserts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like an entertaining day.
> Hope you enjoy the Jersey Boys, I saw the movie & really liked it. Some good old music.
> 
> I got up this mrning saying I was having a " do nothing " day but DIL called about an hour ago, she wants me to keep the GKs while she goes Boxing Day shopping.
> ...


Oh my, a do nothing day would be great. Too bad about that last minute request for frozen leaf and grass covered tables. Might be tempted to say something other than yes, but you were good. How nice that the GK's performed Christmas carols by Skype!!!

I sure can understand why people want to know where the mittens were purchased. They are some of the loveliest I have seen, as are the boots you make.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Samoan version is made with transparent noodles pork chicken or mutton, usually garlic, ginger and lots of soy sauce- it can be scrumptious.
> 
> He did come- but the problem is a bit more extreme than either of us had hoped.


Sounds quite lovely.

Sorry the problem is more extreme. Always seems to be the way with repairs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ceili if you look in on us.

Poledra, a new sewing machine. YAY Hope it is exactly what you wanted. Vivofit...how lovely.

Pacer, forgot to mention the painted items for Bella and family. quite lovely.

Kate, have a wonderful time celebrating with the girls. Enjoyed your telling about the Psycho Gran's dinner. I would not have enjoyed the games at all.

Busyworkerbee, so glad to hear Christmas went so well with family. Hmmmm, the mystery of the missing snood hook. You will have to let us know if you solve the mystery.

Martina, so glad you and your sister had such a special Christmas.

Sorlenna, take it you will be making some whipped soap. You sure are getting cold weather and strange for us to be warmer tan you.

Bubba Love, congratulations on the great news of a new DGC.

Mel, great pjs for keeping warm!!! Gage looks so happy with the great gift from Pacer and Matthew.

Grandchildren wanted to give us our gifts before opening theirs. That was a first and a sign of maturity. They enjoyed the fuss. Although they only spend a dollar on our gifts they each take time to pick out something perfect for us, so we really do appreciate their gifts.
I am now laid up. Guess the trip, all the stairs, the shows, preparing Christmas have just been too much. Can't put any pressure at all on my ankle so getting out of bed brings lots of moans and groans and the cane is back in use. I was laughing about it and then almost broke out in crying sobs. Guess I just never thought I would be back like this again, but enjoying getting caught up on here, but I do hate being an invalid and having to use DH as my legs, but he says he loves it and I have no choice in the matter. I'm sure I'll be better by tomorrow.
Love and hugs to all as we get ready to move into the new year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody I am soooooooo excited right now. I am on my tablet right now that I got from Greg for Christmas &#127873;&#127876;&#127877;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Marilyn....being closer would be such a treat. I had never made the dinner rolls and must admit I had a time making them roll shaped; can just imagine what a laugh it would have been if I had tried to make knots. please share your secret to shaping them. All the recipe said was after puncing it down shape into "x" number of rolls and let rise again then bake. Everyone though they looked great but they sure weren't a consistent shape. I've promised DH I would make some whole wheat bread today but haven't got in the machine yet. Of course it did just get home with the whole wheat flour so that has hampered my starting a wee bit...LOL


Railyn said:


> I make my rolls in the bread machine too and bake them in the oven. Tried a new recipe this time called Amish Dinner Rolls. Found the recipe on line. They were so good. I usually make somewhat fancy rolls like knots, etc. but this year I didn't. We really like homemade bread. Frankly, I don't see how using a bread machine is cheating as I used an electric mixer until I got my bread machine. I think it is the same difference. I enjoy making bread and the family enjoys eating it so it is a win win situation. Gwen, I wish we lived closer. I think we could be good friends as we have so much in common.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Sam....so glad the girls liked them. So hard to know with teens /young adults.


thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

would love to know what pattern you used too.


thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Holyday blessings to all of my KTP friends. The big build-up prior to THE DAY often leaves many people depressed. I used to be one of them, so anyone who is enduring the after Christmas letdown, I really understand how you feel.
We had a very calm and peaceful day, opening presents and enjoying each other's company. Today we go to Greg's parents where the atmosphere is so electric you can almost feel it. Tranquility does not figure into their home. Sad, because they are really good people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like it was lots of fun! With all the different beverages I dont know if I would have been able to abstain...especially the drambuie....love the flavor of that for sure.


KateB said:


> Yesterday went ok and I was very well behaved - unlike DH who is nursing a sore head today, and getting no sympathy! They are the kind of people who are overly hospitable, if you know what I mean....plates of food piled high (I had enough on my plate to feed a small African nation!) and then they produce more and more different drinks...champagne, bramble gin, toffee vodka, Drambuie - was I glad that I wasn't drinking as there is no saying no to these people! We then had a 'Who is this?' quiz with famous faces (Psycho gran and I won mainly because I could still see the pictures :shock: ) then various other daft games ending with Charades. Have you ever tried to play Charades with a room of half drunk people when you are sober....don't! At one point I was doing "Sounds like 'BLUE'" and managed to get that over to have them say, "Sounds like BLUE......Red! Yellow! Green!" I gave up! :roll: :lol: Intending to have a quiet day today, then tomorrow I'm off to Glasgow for an overnight with the girls and we are going to see "Jersey Boys" at the theatre. Really looking forward to that. I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing day today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You day and presents also sound like it was a fun and well received day. The food sounds yummy too.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, working backwards this time. Read a few pages and came back to talk.
> 
> After a dark and stormy Christmas Eve, I was expecting more of the same for Christmas Day. So happy that the weather changed and it was hot and sunny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, how heartbreaking. It will be a miracle if no lives are lost. All those families without homes. I hope they will have places for so many to stay and a way to help them start over. Of course they can't replace the sentimental things.


I just heard on our news, that the majority are holiday homes, not permanent residences, Daralene- so it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Marilyn....being closer would be such a treat. I had never made the dinner rolls and must admit I had a time making them roll shaped; can just imagine what a laugh it would have been if I had tried to make knots. please share your secret to shaping them. All the recipe said was after puncing it down shape into "x" number of rolls and let rise again then bake. Everyone though they looked great but they sure weren't a consistent shape. I've promised DH I would make some whole wheat bread today but haven't got in the machine yet. Of course it did just get home with the whole wheat flour so that has hampered my starting a wee bit...LOL


It helps Gwen if you divide the dough evenly- you can even weigh your portions, work them into a ball then roll gently to a finger shape- knotting is very easy then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody I am soooooooo excited right now. I am on my tablet right now that I got from Greg for Christmas 🎁🎄🎅


That is great Mel! I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Holyday blessings to all of my KTP friends. The big build-up prior to THE DAY often leaves many people depressed. I used to be one of them, so anyone who is enduring the after Christmas letdown, I really understand how you feel.
> We had a very calm and peaceful day, opening presents and enjoying each other's company. Today we go to Greg's parents where the atmosphere is so electric you can almost feel it. Tranquility does not figure into their home. Sad, because they are really good people.


So glad you enjoyed your quiet day, Sue! Hope this visit goes better than you expect.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful to have gotten a sewing machine; can't wait to see you first project. 


Swedenme said:


> Hope everybody had a fantastic Christmas and no runs to A&E ( Betty)
> Here everything was perfect apart from I thought the Christmas stuffing son makes was already cooked and it wasn't oops , forgot one of youngest sons gifts so might start a tradition of Boxing Day gifts 😄Timed it right on Christmas Eve when we took dog for walk beautiful clear sky saw full moon and Santa's sleigh ( I.S.S) go moving by nearly twisted my neck trying to spot it but finally saw it
> Got a beautiful sewing machine of my sons for Christmas . Wish I knew I was getting it as I saw some beautiful fabric in a charity shop a few weeks ago . Maybe spot more now I'm looking fingers crossed
> Card shark Sonja won the big last game of cards in our traditional card games ( we play for pennies ) not sure how I manage that but it seems to be coming a habit , lots of fun and joking especially between the two oldest and the youngest son .
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very happy birthday ceili - hope it turns out to be a great day for you. -- sam



KateB said:


> I see from the Daily Digest that it's *Ceili's* birthday today. We haven't seen her on here for a while, but if you're reading along Ceili, Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the snowman! Delighful you also got a sewing machine;more projects to be made and shared!


Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice Christmas Kaye and that Marla loved her sweater
> I too got a sewing machine and I'm looking forward to trying it out
> This is the nearest I will get to making a snowman this Christmas
> He doesn't look bad considering he's nearly 20 years old ☃
> He lights up and sings Let it snow every time someone presses the button so I hear it a lot 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks wonderful - have never had one --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray! The missing gifts arrived today! DH took the ones for the granddaughters over to them and Hannah will get the ones that were for her as birthday gifts since I gave her birthday gifts as Christmas gifts. All is well overall.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you had a lovely Christmas Gwen despite some gifts not turning up
> I loved the sign you got as a Christmas gift it's beautiful
> Happy birthday to your daughter and Sidney
> Mishka is camped out near the kitchen I think she is after more turkey 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful event to look forward to - i love babies - especially grandbabies - you can give them back when they get fussy or need a diaper change. lol --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I had a great Christmas here even though we missed our two sons . Both had to work one on call to deliver babies the other one out helping those in need ( paramedic) . Our daughters were home the oldest with my three Grandbabies , DD #2 with her dwarf bunnies (lol) . We had lots of good food a fun time watching the grands open presents .
> We FaceTime with the boys and had our four children open their gifts at the same time . I think my husband and I blew them all away with their gift.
> But DH and I were shocked to hear we will be grandparents to DS #1 and his wife . They told us "we want you to come out in August (BC) but you will have to help us with babysitting " was I shocked ! Another sweetheart to cuddle . It's early for them to tell us but I can start praying and knitting for our little miracle.
> Well I have written a book (sorry) but hope you all had a great Christmas and that you will have a happy New Year !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks lovely; don't know what a pavlova is so will google it. The soupmaker is something else I've not heard of; is it electric or do you use it on the stove? Nice gift either way


KateB said:


> This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember i bought the girls footed jammies one year for christmas - they were like long johns - one piece - buttoned up the front. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Ceili 🎀🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊
> 
> Had a wonderful day yesterday with Greg and Gage at home.
> Then to my sister in laws for supper and a bonfire.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also got a stick blender that i also am planning on using for soap making. Want to make the crockpot soap. Just got an order of lye in and fund a used crockpot at Goodwill. We should compare notes!


Sorlenna said:


> I am still full from dinner yesterday, I think! :shock: I got a stick blender (which I plan to use for making soap) and a new pair of sewing scissors. Everyone seemed to like their gifts and though the day started out nice, it was turning cold by the time we got home (today is frigid...worse to come!). We are awaiting the "potentially historic" snowstorm right now, but I have plenty of cookies and tea and projects, as well as a warm sweet kitty to snuggle, so I will be good if I need to hibernate over the weekend. And we may well be in the "snow hole" here in the city (as we often are) and not get any, so we just have to wait and see.
> 
> All the photos are lovely--Matthew's work is fantastic as always, and Sam, I'm glad to hear the girls liked their cowls and asked for more. That warms the heart!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jackie loved reading your book; how nice to be able to facetime with all your children opening their gifts. Congratulations on the news of another grandbaby too. Hope you and DH will be able to make the trip to BC in August.



Bubba Love said:


> I had a great Christmas here even though we missed our two sons . Both had to work one on call to deliver babies the other one out helping those in need ( paramedic) . Our daughters were home the oldest with my three Grandbabies , DD #2 with her dwarf bunnies (lol) . We had lots of good food a fun time watching the grands open presents .
> We FaceTime with the boys and had our four children open their gifts at the same time . I think my husband and I blew them all away with their gift.
> But DH and I were shocked to hear we will be grandparents to DS #1 and his wife . They told us "we want you to come out in August (BC) but you will have to help us with babysitting " was I shocked ! Another sweetheart to cuddle . It's early for them to tell us but I can start praying and knitting for our little miracle.
> Well I have written a book (sorry) but hope you all had a great Christmas and that you will have a happy New Year !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene and hope you indeed do feel better tomorrow. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Ceili if you look in on us.
> 
> Poledra, a new sewing machine. YAY Hope it is exactly what you wanted. Vivofit...how lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....looked it up and sounds very light, sweet, and refreshing dessert. Would like to try and make one.



flyty1n said:


> KateB, I have never had a pavlova, didn't even know what it was, but when I saw yours, I wish that I had had a bite.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the footie jammies! I was so tempted to get my youngest (now 23) a pair but didn't. I bet they are warm. Love the latest hat you've knitted too.


gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Ceili 🎀🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊
> 
> Had a wonderful day yesterday with Greg and Gage at home.
> Then to my sister in laws for supper and a bonfire.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you siouxann - hope today is not as bad as you thought - the kind of mood does no one much good. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Holyday blessings to all of my KTP friends. The big build-up prior to THE DAY often leaves many people depressed. I used to be one of them, so anyone who is enduring the after Christmas letdown, I really understand how you feel.
> We had a very calm and peaceful day, opening presents and enjoying each other's company. Today we go to Greg's parents where the atmosphere is so electric you can almost feel it. Tranquility does not figure into their home. Sad, because they are really good people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i would use crockpot liners - think it would save your crockpot and make clean up really easy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I also got a stick blender that i also am planning on using fo soap making. Want to make the crockpot soap. Just got an order of lye in and fund a used crockpot at Goodwill. We should compare notes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also got a stick blender that i also am planning on using fo soap making. Want to make the crockpot soap. Just got an order of lye in and fund a used crockpot at Goodwill. We should compare notes!


OH Gwen, I LOVE this stick blender! The soap traced SO fast I couldn't believe it. I am happy happy happy. I did see the thing for crock pot soap but don't have a crockpot at the moment for that (and don't know where I'd put another one if I had it... :roll: ). I would like to try it someday, though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear the ankle is at odds again. Let you dear sweet DH do what he loves and take care of you. You two are such a precioius couple. I loved meeting you when you were both at the KAP. Rest that ankle.


Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Ceili if you look in on us.
> 
> Poledra, a new sewing machine. YAY Hope it is exactly what you wanted. Vivofit...how lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so nice! What a wonderful gift. You deserved it for sure.


gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody I am soooooooo excited right now. I am on my tablet right now that I got from Greg for Christmas 🎁🎄🎅


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did divide it but working it into a ball....it just didn't go well....lOL. The second batch did better so perhaps it just will require more practice. At least they tasted good! Hopefully by next year I'll be better at making them also look nice. 


Lurker 2 said:


> It helps Gwen if you divide the dough evenly- you can even weigh your portions, work them into a ball then roll gently to a finger shape- knotting is very easy then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When making lye soap you can not use the utensils for anything else but soap making ever again which is why I got the used one at the Goodwill store. Since I will be mixing it in the crock pot I'd be afraid I would catch the liner with the blender stick too. Cleaning a pot after soap making really isn't difficult anyway but thanks for the suggestion. I DO use the liners quite a bit since learning about the from you when cooking food in the crock pot. Which now reminds me I used the last liner last week; got to remember to pick up some more. 


thewren said:


> gwen - i would use crockpot liners - think it would save your crockpot and make clean up really easy. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds great. I hope to get some made this next week for sure. I've never made the crock pot soap so will let you know how it turns out. I also need to pick up some white vinegar in case of any mishaps with the lye to neutralize it.


Sorlenna said:


> OH Gwen, I LOVE this stick blender! The soap traced SO fast I couldn't believe it. I am happy happy happy. I did see the thing for crock pot soap but don't have a crockpot at the moment for that (and don't know where I'd put another one if I had it... :roll: ). I would like to try it someday, though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to get the bread going so I'm outta here for awhile. {{{hugs}}} to everyone. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks lovely; don't know what a pavlova is so will google it. The soupmaker is something else I've not heard of; is it electric or do you use it on the stove? Nice gift either way


It's just meringue with cream and fruit on top, but really yummy! The soup maker is electric, it plugs in just like an electric kettle. I bought mine on Amazon for about £40.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had to smile at this as I cannot imagine any Christmas being anything but hot and wet or hot and dry, second one is preference. Think I would freeze over there in my normal Christmas attire of sandals, swimmers and shorts.


It is 44*F here and Matthew is still wearing shorts and short sleeve t-shirts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Holyday blessings to all of my KTP friends. The big build-up prior to THE DAY often leaves many people depressed. I used to be one of them, so anyone who is enduring the after Christmas letdown, I really understand how you feel.
> We had a very calm and peaceful day, opening presents and enjoying each other's company. Today we go to Greg's parents where the atmosphere is so electric you can almost feel it. Tranquility does not figure into their home. Sad, because they are really good people.


So glad you had a peaceful Christmas. We had a peaceful Christmas as well. No major let downs for us as we kept it very simple. Life goes on as normal for us. DH does have a week off from work so I am taking advantage of it and giving him a list of a few things to cook while I am at work. That will give me a break for this week as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to scroll thought to make sure my red highlightings are all working but you can still meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380001-1.html#8431946


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so nice! What a wonderful gift. You deserved it for sure.


That's a great gift Mel


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tell Matthew, that picture is amazing, so much detail. Did he also make the yarn bowl?
> What cute little sea horses, are they ceramic? Lovely colors.


The sea horses are pieces of wood that are painted and a magnet placed on the back so they are on the refrigerator at Bella's home. It is nice to see things besides the medical equipment in the home. Bella's room is more like a hospital room, but fancier. The family tries to keep the home looking like a home as much as possible though.

Matthew did make the ceramic bowl for me. It was made in his art class for special needs adults. He starts back in class on January 5th. We are always so thankful that they can provide him with scholarships so that we only pay the fees for supplies. He makes some interesting things. I have a ceramic coconut on the table that he made as well. He put eyes and hair on it. The opening at the top in probably smaller than a quarter and he told me I could put things in it. I told him I may never get things back out if I put into it. It could hold some knitting needles or just be a conversation piece. I have to love his creativity. He also brought home another interesting piece of ceramics that I am not sure what will happen with it. The bowl is perfect for holding a skein of yarn so I am delighted with it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I had a good night sleep (for once) but woken by helicopter on low flying search pattern. Noisy thing. It is running up and down the waterfront so no know what they are looking for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did divide it but working it into a ball....it just didn't go well....lOL. The second batch did better so perhaps it just will require more practice. At least they tasted good! Hopefully by next year I'll be better at making them also look nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Marilyn....being closer would be such a treat. I had never made the dinner rolls and must admit I had a time making them roll shaped; can just imagine what a laugh it would have been if I had tried to m
> ake knots. please share your secret to shaping them. All
> 
> To make knots, a good bit of it depends on the texture of the dough. It needs to be soft enough to mold but not sticky. I spray my hands with Pam anyway and take a piece of dough a little bit bigger than a ping pong ball. I roll it in my hands to a cord about 6 or 7 inches long. Then I just tie it in a loose overhand knot. Much easier to do than to tell you how to do it. It really goes quickly. When I am lazy, I use the little muffin tins. Makes a nice sized roll. We do happen to like smaller rolls.
> Right now we are "enjoying" terrible weather. Tornadoes in the area etc. We seem to be out of the risk area but I am watching it carefully. Prayers for safety.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is what DH and DD (youngest) made me for Christmas. It will be hung above my craft room door.


Fantastic. I need one of those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will attempt to share some pictures from recent weeks.


Matthew, your drawings just get better and better. What a marvelous artist you are. No wonder your mom is so proud of you. Your brownies look scrumptious and the yarn bowl for your mom is beautiful Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had a wonderful Christmas. So great to have my family here. WE had prime rib and it was a hit with everyone. Had enough left over to have my BRO and SIL for dinner tonight. Yorkshire pud, roasted veggies, mashed potatoes....who could ask for anything more. No room for dessert even though I had rumtopf. SIL says she's going to have it tomorrow. Back here for lunch. Hope all of you had a very Happy Christmas.

I was so sorry to see on the news about the fire in AUZ.. Hope everyone is safe.

My SIL took a picture of all of us and sent it to me via email. I would post it except I don't know how to take it from her email to here. If anyone can tell me, I would appreciate it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen, the lasagna would probably taste better if you cook it instead of serving it frozen! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I googled the soup maker. To me it looks like a cross between a blender and a crock pot. I'm curious; how is this appliance different from a crock pot?


KateB said:


> It's just meringue with cream and fruit on top, but really yummy! The soup maker is electric, it plugs in just like an electric kettle. I bought mine on Amazon for about £40.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> surprise - alexis and bailee loved their cowls - i was wrong. bailee asked if i would make one for her friend at school. that made it all worth while. will also make one for hannah - alexis's roommate from melbourne. --- sam


Doesn't it give you such a warm feeling to know that they love what you made for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips; never thought to spray my hands or to use a muffin tin.

Keeping you folks in prayer with the bad weather.



Railyn said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Marilyn....being closer would be such a treat. I had never made the dinner rolls and must admit I had a time making them roll shaped; can just imagine what a laugh it would have been if I had tried to m
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very true and no lives lost thank goodness with this fire. I could actually smell the smoke from it at the Nursing Home today.... it is at that end of Geelong. The aerial videos on the news tonight showed what a terrible mess it looks now along the coast.


I can't even imagine how terrible this is. Pray that everyone stays safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


Looks so yummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Was just about to ask when it dawned on me.....harfly nay kitchen....hardly any kitchen? Am I right?


Yes you are correct- I really do need to check them! I do check some believe it or not!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I got so frustrated last year with the stupid parents who would block half our driveway while walking little ones across the road to the school, hazard of living in a school zone, that I took a pic of the worst offender to that date, at an angle that the number plate wasn't that clear, and put it on the local mother's fb page. Tagged the school and the p&C. Word got out after that, no one parked in the driveway after that. Now it is not a problem as I am nowhere near a school zone.


That was a smart way of doing it- didn't get anyone is trouble but made it clear what was happening. And especially good that it worked. Otherwise I guess more drastic action would have been needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks like everyone is enjoying Christmas. We are getting ready to eat our dinner of ham, mashed potatoes, dressing, green beans and rolls. Best part is I don't have to cook any of it. DS has worn his fingerless mitts most of the day and loves them. Matthew made me a ceramic bowl which has a skein of yarn in it right now. DS#1 told him that it looked worthy of being sold in a store! I am the lucky one to have it. I have spent my day knitting, doing dishes and laundry. It is a very relaxing day.


Love the mitts, Matthews drawing is wonderful and your yarn bowl is just lovely, well done Matthew


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We went to my MIL Sharon's today for Christmas dinner. Was a little sad as her husband Ken passed in February and we all missed him so much today. Had an excellent meal, great Co. Pan and the Secret Santa was a blast. Never done that before and we enjoyed it immensely.l was so excited to see that my great nephew Noah was wearing the brown sweater I made him with the Noahs ark buttons. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of the sweater on him bit he still looks adorable anyways. Love my little Noah&#128525;&#128537;&#128584;&#128585;&#128586;&#128139;&#10084;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We went to my MIL Sharon's today for Christmas dinner. Was a little sad as her husband Ken passed in February and we all missed him so much today. Had an excellent meal, great Co. Pan and the Secret Santa was a blast. Never done that before and we enjoyed it immensely.l was so excited to see that my great nephew Noah was wearing the brown sweater I made him with the Noahs ark buttons. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of the sweater on him bit he still looks adorable anyways.


He is a lovely little fellow, Mel, glad you had a good day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We went to my MIL Sharon's today for Christmas dinner. Was a little sad as her husband Ken passed in February and we all missed him so much today. Had an excellent meal, great Co. Pan and the Secret Santa was a blast. Never done that before and we enjoyed it immensely.l was so excited to see that my great nephew Noah was wearing the brown sweater I made him with the Noahs ark buttons. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of the sweater on him bit he still looks adorable anyways.


Nice pictures, Mel. Glad you enjoyed dinner. It's always sad when a loved one is missing. I know, I miss my DH. It will be 2 years next month and it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate,the pavlova looks great, I've never made it but had it once at a friends, so good.

Mel, congrats on the great gift, I love my iPad, so much quicker & easier than the laptop.

Sorleena, I saw on TV about the terrible storm coming to your part f the world, glad you can cuddle up & stay home.

Marilyn, how great you now have your own walker, so much better than having to share.

Gwen, glad the gifts showed up, I'm surprised they would be delivered today, nothing much moves here on Bxing Day although the store are open.

Daralene sorry to hear you are hobbled again, hopefully it wil get better soon, even if Bill is willing to " be your legs" it's still better to be mobile.

So much for my " quiet day". The GS were her from about 10-6:30, GD got a " sewing machine" from Santa, no real needle, I'm not sure if it heats the fabric to glue it together or somehow injects glue, anyway it came. Grandmas house, it doesn't work very good but she was thrilled, there was a preprinted cat, just had to sew around the edges & stuff it, then a little purse, also preprinted, then a pillow & 2 book bags, had to make something for everyone. 
Then I had a cal from our friends from Edmonton, they came & I thought would stay for supper so I pulled cabbage rolls from the freezer & made scalloped potatoes, but they had eaten just before they came. Oh, well, more leftover. They were just about to leave when their son & daughter came for a visit, these kids are very good friends with DS 2, so nce they wuld visit us.it was 9 when they left, I'm about ready for bed

Sonja, can't wait to see what you will make with your new sewing machine, is it a fancy one? Or more basic? 

Jackie, congrats on the coming grandchild. Hope you get to BC in the summer.

OK, I've really written a book tonight, I was so far behind.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Please let Matthew know that I loved his knitting bowl in design and color, and the dog and turtle are wonderful. He is very talented.
> 14 F here his morning..very cold. Yes busyworkerbee, you would freeze here in shorts and sandals. Besides, your toes would be very cold with snow in them. Isn't it interesting how we view the world from our own situation?


I dont think I commented about Matthews talents ... wow they are just fantastic as always. :thumbup:

I am with Busyworker bee ... it would seem weird to me to have a freezing cold Christmas... however, I would love to experience a white Christmas (with the cold) just once. It looks so pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everybody had a fantastic Christmas and no runs to A&E ( Betty)
> Here everything was perfect apart from I thought the Christmas stuffing son makes was already cooked and it wasn't oops , forgot one of youngest sons gifts so might start a tradition of Boxing Day gifts 😄Timed it right on Christmas Eve when we took dog for walk beautiful clear sky saw full moon and Santa's sleigh ( I.S.S) go moving by nearly twisted my neck trying to spot it but finally saw it
> Got a beautiful sewing machine of my sons for Christmas . Wish I knew I was getting it as I saw some beautiful fabric in a charity shop a few weeks ago . Maybe spot more now I'm looking fingers crossed
> Card shark Sonja won the big last game of cards in our traditional card games ( we play for pennies ) not sure how I manage that but it seems to be coming a habit , lots of fun and joking especially between the two oldest and the youngest son .
> ...


Wow... we will get to see you sewing talents also now Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the pavlova I made yesterday to take with me to Psycho gran's....hereafter known as PG!.....along with some chicken broth for starters. I bought myself a soup maker a few weeks ago and it's a great thing! Just really like a big kettle, but you just throw in the veggies, etc, add stock and 25 minutes later your soup is made. The pavlova was supposed to look like a Christmas wreath and it turned out ok, but not as good as the original picture I saw on Pinterest.


It looks wonderful Kate. I love pavlova.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I had a great Christmas here even though we missed our two sons . Both had to work one on call to deliver babies the other one out helping those in need ( paramedic) . Our daughters were home the oldest with my three Grandbabies , DD #2 with her dwarf bunnies (lol) . We had lots of good food a fun time watching the grands open presents .
> We FaceTime with the boys and had our four children open their gifts at the same time . I think my husband and I blew them all away with their gift.
> But DH and I were shocked to hear we will be grandparents to DS #1 and his wife . They told us "we want you to come out in August (BC) but you will have to help us with babysitting " was I shocked ! Another sweetheart to cuddle . It's early for them to tell us but I can start praying and knitting for our little miracle.
> Well I have written a book (sorry) but hope you all had a great Christmas and that you will have a happy New Year !


Not a book at all. Great to hear from you and that you had a nice Christmas. And lovely surprise news as well... congratulations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you will have to find some place to go on vacation.
> 
> What is Maryann doing fr 6 weeks? That's a long vacation.


She is off on a Archaelogical Field School in Ireland for 4 weeks and then some time in England to catch up with a school friend and our old neighbours. Need to see what I have in the way of scosk to send with her for them. Won't have time to make any- just thought about it but have too much Christmas stuff to finish!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I had a great Christmas here even though we missed our two sons . Both had to work one on call to deliver babies the other one out helping those in need ( paramedic) . Our daughters were home the oldest with my three Grandbabies , DD #2 with her dwarf bunnies (lol) . We had lots of good food a fun time watching the grands open presents .
> We FaceTime with the boys and had our four children open their gifts at the same time . I think my husband and I blew them all away with their gift.
> But DH and I were shocked to hear we will be grandparents to DS #1 and his wife . They told us "we want you to come out in August (BC) but you will have to help us with babysitting " was I shocked ! Another sweetheart to cuddle . It's early for them to tell us but I can start praying and knitting for our little miracle.
> Well I have written a book (sorry) but hope you all had a great Christmas and that you will have a happy New Year !


How exciting to have a new grandie on the way- they are wonderful aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody I am soooooooo excited right now. I am on my tablet right now that I got from Greg for Christmas 🎁🎄🎅


How exciting indeed for you- what a thoughtful gift.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, how heartbreaking. It will be a miracle if no lives are lost. All those families without homes. I hope they will have places for so many to stay and a way to help them start over. Of course they can't replace the sentimental things.


They have down graded the alert now. Still a raging fire, but no homes threatened I dont think. No lives lost. They are worried though as this Thurs and Friday are forecast to be high 30c s again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I googled the soup maker. To me it looks like a cross between a blender and a crock pot. I'm curious; how is this appliance different from a crock pot?


It's designed to cook quickly, more like a pressure cooker than a crockpot, but not really that either! It does have a blender in it too, but that only works when you want a creamed or smooth soup. It's very easy to clean, but it doesn't hold that much (1.6 litres) however that makes 4 good sized plates of soup, plenty for DH and I. When the kids were coming I just made 2 lots - it still took less than an hour. Since I got mine my friend has bought one and PG was given one for part of her Christmas from her DD (Luke's mum) - don't know how well that went down!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone it is 9am and so quiet here. Greg is gone for a coffee and Gage is still asleep. I am so happy to hear we all had a good Christmas. Has anyone heard from Betty? Wasn't there storms in her area or am I thinking of somewhere else? Was also thinking about purple fi. 

Just looking around the house and it is a mess. Empty boxes everywhere,toys. Ugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you had a good time. Noah is such a cutie.


gagesmom said:


> We went to my MIL Sharon's today for Christmas dinner. Was a little sad as her husband Ken passed in February and we all missed him so much today. Had an excellent meal, great Co. Pan and the Secret Santa was a blast. Never done that before and we enjoyed it immensely.l was so excited to see that my great nephew Noah was wearing the brown sweater I made him with the Noahs ark buttons. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of the sweater on him bit he still looks adorable anyways. Love my little Noah😍😙🙈🙉🙊💋❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the run down on the soup maker. Don't think I'll get ond at this point but certainly will file away the info for when it is eventually just DH and I living here. I love kitchen gadgets.


KateB said:


> It's designed to cook quickly, more like a pressure cooker than a crockpot, but not really that either! It does have a blender in it too, but that only works when you want a creamed or smooth soup. It's very easy to clean, but it doesn't hold that much (1.6 litres) however that makes 4 good sized plates of soup, plenty for DH and I. When the kids were coming I just made 2 lots - it still took less than an hour. Since I got mine my friend has bought one and PG was given one for part of her Christmas from her DD (Luke's mum) - don't know how well that went down!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I spoke to her on the phone the other day and they are well and safe. There had been storms there and this morning on the news heard of tornados in Garland Texas which is pretty close to where Jynx and Pammie live. Mee to check on them. I also have wondered what has become of Purplefi. We haven't heard from her is quite awhile.



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone it is 9am and so quiet here. Greg is gone for a coffee and Gage is still asleep. I am so happy to hear we all had a good Christmas. Has anyone heard from Betty? Wasn't there storms in her area or am I thinking of somewhere else? Was also thinking about purple fi.
> 
> Just looking around the house and it is a mess. Empty boxes everywhere,toys. Ugh.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spoke to her on the phone the other day and they are well and safe. There had been storms there and this morning on the news heard of tornados in Garland Texas which is pretty close to where Jynx and Pammie live. Mee to check on them. I also have wondered what has become of Purplefi. We haven't heard from her is quite awhile.


Prayer warriors unite we have a mission....praying that all members of our kept are safe and well.❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished another preemie hat with Bernat Jacquard


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love your hats. You are a hat magician. This one is especially beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and extremely tired tonight so going to bed very early TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did these 2 today/tonight.&#9786;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both of those are so cute as usual. I bet you can knit these in your sleep Mellie.



gagesmom said:


> Did these 2 today/tonight.☺


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the hat Melody, they're adorable
!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the hat Melody, they're adorable
!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and another silent morning here. The dogs are all sprawled on the floor and snoozing away happily.
Need to do laundry today. Not the most fun job in the world but it needs to be done.

Check back later on.&#9786;


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

These hats are so cute!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> These hats are so cute!


Thank you.😊


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to the laundromat see ya later&#128075;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you lot realise Sam has started a new KTP? :lol: Link is on page 70.


----------

